# Barack Obama's Legacy



## P@triot

While the left will inevitably do what they do best (attempt to replace history with propaganda), here is the true legacy of the Barack Obama presidency...

1. The non-stimulating stimulus. Obama’s $750,000,000-plus stimulus plan retarded economic recovery, but it did manage to shatter by gargantuan amounts the record for annual federal budget deficits and set us on the path of approximately doubling the national debt during Obama’s eight years.

2. The unconstitutional takeover/reorganization of General Motors and Chrysler. Obama shredded over 200 years of settled bankruptcy law by placing unsecured creditors (UAW) ahead of the secured creditors (bondholders) of those companies.

3. Seizing defeat from the jaws of victory. Obama abandoned the winning Bush/Petraeus surge strategy in Iraq, destabilizing that key country, pushing it closer to Iran as well as opening the door for Isis.

4. Allowing the American military to fall into a state of disrepair. Well, at least he has made sure that the Navy is using expensive biofuels instead of cheap petroleum.

5. Loss of American stature in the world. Jimmy Carter-like, he has sought to charm America’s enemies (the Castros and the Iranian ayatollahs) while disrespecting old allies like the UK and newer allies like Poland. Through his indecisiveness with Syria, his bumbling interference in Libya, his capitulation to the Iranian mullahs, his passive acquiescence to Putin’s takeover of Crimea, and his obvious belief that America owes the world apologies instead of strong leadership, he has greatly reduced respect for our country around the globe.

6. Obamacare. ‘Nuff said.

7. Dodd-Frank and its wicked spawn, the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau. Ditto.

8. Hostility to fossil fuels. Using the EPA and other regulatory agencies, he has done everything he could to cripple the domestic production of cheap, reliable fossil fuels and given subsidies to political cronies and others producing green boondoggles.

9. Disrespect for our system of government. He has shown contempt for our Constitution, for anyone who resists his power grabs, and for the American people, particularly the middle class. He seems to have tried to reduce the United States of America to a banana republic by governing in the manner of a Latin American caudillo.

10. Weak support for police and an increase of racial tensions. You know it’s bad when the executive director of the National Association of Police Organizations is so frustrated that he publicly accuses the President of the United States of waging “war on cops.”

10 things you won’t see the mainstream media talk about in the last 100 days of Obama’s presidency


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## candycorn

Legacy:

OBL is dead
GM is alive
The market is up
Unemployment is down
We’re no longer spilling blood by the gallon in the ME
Gas is around 2 bucks a gallon.

Thank you Mr. President.


----------



## candycorn

Wildcard said:


>



I think he has done a great job on stopping nulear weapons myself.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

I think Obama's legacy can be summed up very simply, as follows:  History will remember him as the President who took the side of criminals, terrorists, tyrants, foreign invaders, parasites, perverts, and all other manner of degenerates; against that of his own country and of decent, law-abiding American citizens.  This is his legacy.


----------



## owebo

candycorn said:


> Legacy:
> 
> OBL is dead
> GM is alive
> The market is up
> Unemployment is down
> We’re no longer spilling blood by the gallon in the ME
> Gas is around 2 bucks a gallon.
> 
> Thank you Mr. President.


You mean gM.....


----------



## owebo

candycorn said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he has done a great job on stopping nulear weapons myself.
Click to expand...

Iran appreciates his help....


----------



## washamericom

you're missing a few zeros up top, but yeah you got it.
let's not let hillary and bill be obama _lagacy_ too.


----------



## washamericom

owebo said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he has done a great job on stopping nulear weapons myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran appreciates his help....
Click to expand...

obama/clinton: make iran great again.


----------



## P@triot

candycorn said:


> Legacy:
> 
> OBL *GM* is dead
> GM *ISIS* is alive
> The market is up *a mess*
> Unemployment is down *Record number of people on food stamps*
> We’re no longer spilling blood by the gallon in the ME *Spilling more blood than ever and destabilized the entire region (Libya, Egypt, Syria, etc.)*
> Gas is around 2 bucks a gallon. *When it was $1.49 when he took office*
> Thank you Mr. President.


I know how easily you get confused candycorn so I made the proper edits for you above. In addition, you left out some key points which I have added below for you. No need to thank me - I'm always here for _you_.

Record number of people out of the labor force

Record national debt

The only president in U.S. history to not see at least one year of 3% or more GDP growth (and that includes one term presidents like Jimmy Carter)


----------



## P@triot

candycorn said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he has done a great job on stopping nulear weapons myself.
Click to expand...

_Really_? By assisting Iran in their nuclear program? 

I'l give credit where credit is due - he at least gave the green light to the NSA to leverage cyber warfare against their program and it set it back. But had he just stopped their program like a real leader would have (such as Ronald Reagan), it wouldn't be just delayed.


----------



## P@triot

Face the Nation just reported that *3.7* *million* women have been pushed into poverty during the Obama reign of terror.


----------



## P@triot

The corruption from the Obama Administration is appalling and ensures lawlessness for them and their allies....

Former DOJ Official: Allies of Obama 'Don't Face Justice' | The Stream


----------



## Londoner

The OP is a cut & paste hack. The first article referenced, non-stimulating stimulus, is partisan garbage with zero data.

It completely ignores the very effective stimulus plans of great Republicans like Eisenhower, Nixon and Reagan - all of whom used big government spending and government jobs to stimulate the economy.

*Reagan* *tripled Carter's deficit stimulus, mostly through Defense Spending, which resulted in a huge influx in defense industrial jobs in places like Southern California*.

*The government jobs that Reagan put in San Diego and Orange counties resulted in a massive influx of consumer spending in these local economies - a.k.a. stimulus. *In fact I criticized Clinton for closing defense bases across the country. Every base that was closed actually pulled consumers off main street. Some small towns were devastated because they lost GOVERNMENT defense Jobs. Restaurants that were surviving and thriving because they serviced army soldiers went out of business when those bases closed. Government jobs kept those towns and their small businesses afloat.

*GREAT REPUBLICANS like* *Eisenhower* *stimulated* t*he economy the way FDR did, with massive public works projects*. 


Does the OP know how many people Eisenhower put to work building the national interstate? 
Does OP know how many small businesses were deployed to service the massive number of government contracts required to make this project happen? 
Does OP know how many "Main Street" consumers those infrastructure jobs created? 
Does OP know the "multiplier effect" that went to small businesses and general commerce because of upgrades in shipping? 
Or what about the satellite system that came from the Cold War Defense and NASA budget? 
Does the OP know how many sectors profit from the satellite system, which resulted from government jobs and programs? 
[This is what happens when someone's entire intellectual life is spent inside a deeply partisan political ideology.]

I actually started as a Republican voter, and none of the points I made above come from partisan literature. Nobody on the Left credits Reagan for being a genius at military Keynesianism; nor do they give Eisenhower or Nixon enough credit for effectively using government stimulus.

When is the OP going to stop cutting and pasting garbage and think for himself?


----------



## P@triot

Londoner said:


> The OP is a cut & paste hack.


That's the progressive term for "damn I hate it when informed conservatives add links that make it more difficult to deny the truth". 

The irony is that if you don't add links, progressives on this board cry that there are no links supporting what you stated. If you do add links, they lose their shit and whine that you are a "cut & paste hack". Just like in real life, there is no pleasing the uneducated, uninformed, selfish progressive.


----------



## P@triot

Londoner said:


> It completely ignores the very effective stimulus plans of great Republicans like Eisenhower, Nixon and Reagan - all of whom used big government spending and government jobs to stimulate the economy.



Reagan didn't "stimulate" the economy through defense as you claimed. He had to rebuild the military that was decimated through ignorant progressive idealism under Jimmy Carter. The economy did what it always does - took care of itself once the government got the hell out of the way. Reagan made massive tax cuts and eliminate regulation - and the economy took off. It doesn't need "stimulating" you ignorant progressive _tool_. People are quite interested in making money through the creation of products and services. It just needs an end to ignorant progressivism - and that's what Reagan did.

Does the Idiot Londoner know that he sounds like a progressive parrot regurgitating all of the laughable progressive talking points?

Does the Idiot Londoner know that economies grow out of efficiencies and innovation and not government "stimulation"?

Does the Idiot Londoner know that if government "stimulation" actually worked, all the government would need to do was pay every citizen to dig a hole in their backyard and then fill the hole back in until the day they die?

Does the Idiot Londoner know that he sounds like a moron using the word "stimulus" because he thinks it makes him sound "smart"?

Does the Idiot Londoner know that the economy under Reagan had nothing to do with rebuilding our military and everything to do with getting government the hell out of the way by putting more money and more economic freedom back into the hands of the consumer and the entrepreneur?

Does the Idiot Londoner know that even _if_ government "stimulation" worked it is illegal because it is completely unconstitutional?

Does the Idiot Londoner know that he just sounds like an angry idiot _every_ time he posts?

Does the Idiot Londoner know?


----------



## Timmy

P@triot said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Legacy:
> 
> OBL *GM* is dead
> GM *ISIS* is alive
> The market is up *a mess*
> Unemployment is down *Record number of people on food stamps*
> We’re no longer spilling blood by the gallon in the ME *Spilling more blood than ever and destabilized the entire region (Libya, Egypt, Syria, etc.)*
> Gas is around 2 bucks a gallon. *When it was $1.49 when he took office*
> Thank you Mr. President.
> 
> 
> 
> I know how easily you get confused candycorn so I made the proper edits for you above. In addition, you left out some key points which I have added below for you. No need to thank me - I'm always here for _you_.
> 
> Record number of people out of the labor force
> 
> Record national debt
> 
> The only president in U.S. history to not see at least one year of 3% or more GDP growth (and that includes one term presidents like Jimmy Carter)
Click to expand...


You know he did a good job when conservatives have to make up obscure stats in order to bash him.  Can't come up with traditional indicators can you  ?


----------



## P@triot

Timmy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Legacy:
> 
> OBL *GM* is dead
> GM *ISIS* is alive
> The market is up *a mess*
> Unemployment is down *Record number of people on food stamps*
> We’re no longer spilling blood by the gallon in the ME *Spilling more blood than ever and destabilized the entire region (Libya, Egypt, Syria, etc.)*
> Gas is around 2 bucks a gallon. *When it was $1.49 when he took office*
> Thank you Mr. President.
> 
> 
> 
> I know how easily you get confused candycorn so I made the proper edits for you above. In addition, you left out some key points which I have added below for you. No need to thank me - I'm always here for _you_.
> 
> Record number of people out of the labor force
> 
> Record national debt
> 
> The only president in U.S. history to not see at least one year of 3% or more GDP growth (and that includes one term presidents like Jimmy Carter)
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know he did a good job when conservatives have to make up obscure stats in order to bash him.  Can't come up with traditional indicators can you  ?
Click to expand...

You call the national debt and the number of people on food stamps "obscure stats"?


----------



## Timmy

P@triot said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Legacy:
> 
> OBL *GM* is dead
> GM *ISIS* is alive
> The market is up *a mess*
> Unemployment is down *Record number of people on food stamps*
> We’re no longer spilling blood by the gallon in the ME *Spilling more blood than ever and destabilized the entire region (Libya, Egypt, Syria, etc.)*
> Gas is around 2 bucks a gallon. *When it was $1.49 when he took office*
> Thank you Mr. President.
> 
> 
> 
> I know how easily you get confused candycorn so I made the proper edits for you above. In addition, you left out some key points which I have added below for you. No need to thank me - I'm always here for _you_.
> 
> Record number of people out of the labor force
> 
> Record national debt
> 
> The only president in U.S. history to not see at least one year of 3% or more GDP growth (and that includes one term presidents like Jimmy Carter)
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know he did a good job when conservatives have to make up obscure stats in order to bash him.  Can't come up with traditional indicators can you  ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You call the national debt and the number of people on food stamps "obscure stats"?
Click to expand...


He invented the debt ?


----------



## miketx




----------



## miketx

Timmy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Legacy:
> 
> OBL *GM* is dead
> GM *ISIS* is alive
> The market is up *a mess*
> Unemployment is down *Record number of people on food stamps*
> We’re no longer spilling blood by the gallon in the ME *Spilling more blood than ever and destabilized the entire region (Libya, Egypt, Syria, etc.)*
> Gas is around 2 bucks a gallon. *When it was $1.49 when he took office*
> Thank you Mr. President.
> 
> 
> 
> I know how easily you get confused candycorn so I made the proper edits for you above. In addition, you left out some key points which I have added below for you. No need to thank me - I'm always here for _you_.
> 
> Record number of people out of the labor force
> 
> Record national debt
> 
> The only president in U.S. history to not see at least one year of 3% or more GDP growth (and that includes one term presidents like Jimmy Carter)
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know he did a good job when conservatives have to make up obscure stats in order to bash him.  Can't come up with traditional indicators can you  ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You call the national debt and the number of people on food stamps "obscure stats"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He invented the debt ?
Click to expand...

Typical libtard douche deflection. Get your face out of obastards lap.


----------



## easyt65

1. ACA / Obamacare Disaster: Lewd the effort to ram a minority-supported piece of Socialist agenda into law against the majority opposition of Americans; based on horrific lies, one which earned him 'Lie of the Year'; Federal Govt forced Americans to purchase a product from a 3rd party under punishment of a 'tax' for non-compliance; TOTAL COLLAPSE before he leaves / left office.

2. Allied himself with Al Qaeida and ISIS - financed, supplied, armed, protected, trained, and dragged the US into 2 UN-Sanctioned Wars to help them take over their own countries.

3. Most Lawless Administration in US History: Refused to enforce existing law, refused to comply with court orders, found in Contempt of Court twice, violated both Constitution and Law, protected Criminal Cabinet Members / Dems from Prosecution (Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton, Julian Castro, Harry Reid, John Koskinen), 70% Criminal non-compliance with the FOIA, protecting federal law-violating Sanctuary cities, etc...

4.LIAR / LEAST Transparent Administration Evuh: Sealed all of his permanent records;  70% Non-Compliance with the FOIA, Lied about the ACA, Lied about 'Zika' when he stole $500 Million in tax dollars and gave it to the UN instead; lied about knowing about Hillary's e-mail server, etc...

5. Syrian Red Line Disaster: Barry bluffed Assad, declared a 'Red Line', backed down when his bluff was called, tried to blame the 'WORLD', became obsessed with redemption which led to his allying himself with ISIS, resulting in 2 UN-Sanctioned wars to HELP terrorists who killed scores of innocent people, terrorists that include Al Qaeida who killed over 3,000 Americans on 9/11/01

6. Aiding, abetting, facilitating the illegal 'invasion': Open borders, refusing to enforce law, protecting human traffickers, engaging in human trafficking, protecting Sanctuary cities, releasing violent illegals back into the populace, making illegals and 'refugees' a higher priority in THIS country than Americans

7. Aiding and abetting our enemies: Armed Mexican Drug Cartels that murdered over 500 people, to include 4 Americans. Armed / aided The Muslim Brotherhood, Al Qaeida, and ISIS. MOCKED Americans and their concern for our national security and their safety...right before a terrorist his administration had failed to vette properly and had given a visa to murdered 12 Americans in a terrorist attack; refused to air on the side of caution to protect Americans by refusing to even slow down his rushed process of bringing thousands of 'refugees' to America despite his security advisors telling him they had been infiltrated by ISIS; sending out his Atty General after a terrorist attack in the US on Americans to threaten Americans for exercising their Constitutional Right of free speech

8. Despot: By-Passing Congress again and again after declaring to them if they did not give him what he wanted in a timely manner he would go around them, if he communicated with them at all; Making law with czars (EPA and other agencies MADE law), refusing to enforce laws, making his own treaties and by-passing Congress to get them ratified at the UN before allowing congress to see it; stealing $500 million and giving it to the UN; Modifying the ACA by exempting companies; Paying a ransom to Iran for US hostages, dragging the US into 2 UN-Sanctioned, UN-Authorized wars

9. His hatred for the American People / Attacking-Targeting them:  Spied on Congress/reporters/the American people; lied to the American people; used the IRS to target citizens he called his 'political enemies'; met with the organizer of violent attacks and acts against American citizens who supported the opposing party to help Hillary Clinton's campaign, stirred up racial animosity in this country (as his teacher Saul Alynski taught him), mocked American citizens at home and abroad; went on US apology tours

10. Added nearly $7 trillion in new debt in only 4 years - added more debt than every other President before him; responsible for the 1st US Credit Rating Downgrade; his 1st economic bill (the failed Stimulus Bill) cost nearly $1 trillion, contained over 7,000 pieced of DNC-ONLY pork, and ended up costing over $774,000 PER JOB he CLAIMED to have created / saved. (Some companies revealed Barry claimed to have saved more jobs at their company than they had employees)

Truly Impressive.


----------



## easyt65

miketx said:


> *Drip, drip, drip, drip, drip, drip, drip. WikiLeaks has released more Podesta emails and the Clinton corruption appears again. At this point if you can't see the risk in a Hillary Clinton presidency it's because you don't want to.*



*'Nuff Said!*


----------



## P@triot

Timmy said:


> He invented the debt ?


Bwahahahahaha! Did he invent food stamps? What a lame and desperate response.


----------



## miketx

The liberal shills are desperate, they would sell their mothers to pull this off, and the stupid sons of bitches are to twisted to see they have already lost.


----------



## Timmy

easyt65 said:


> 1. ACA / Obamacare Disaster: Lewd the effort to ram a minority-supported piece of Socialist agenda into law against the majority opposition of Americans; based on horrific lies, one which earned him 'Lie of the Year'; Federal Govt forced Americans to purchase a product from a 3rd party under punishment of a 'tax' for non-compliance; TOTAL COLLAPSE before he leaves / left office.
> 
> 2. Allied himself with Al Qaeida and ISIS - financed, supplied, armed, protected, trained, and dragged the US into 2 UN-Sanctioned Wars to help them take over their own countries.
> 
> 3. Most Lawless Administration in US History: Refused to enforce existing law, refused to comply with court orders, found in Contempt of Court twice, violated both Constitution and Law, protected Criminal Cabinet Members / Dems from Prosecution (Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton, Julian Castro, Harry Reid, John Koskinen), 70% Criminal non-compliance with the FOIA, protecting federal law-violating Sanctuary cities, etc...
> 
> 4.LIAR / LEAST Transparent Administration Evuh: Sealed all of his permanent records;  70% Non-Compliance with the FOIA, Lied about the ACA, Lied about 'Zika' when he stole $500 Million in tax dollars and gave it to the UN instead; lied about knowing about Hillary's e-mail server, etc...
> 
> 5. Syrian Red Line Disaster: Barry bluffed Assad, declared a 'Red Line', backed down when his bluff was called, tried to blame the 'WORLD', became obsessed with redemption which led to his allying himself with ISIS, resulting in 2 UN-Sanctioned wars to HELP terrorists who killed scores of innocent people, terrorists that include Al Qaeida who killed over 3,000 Americans on 9/11/01
> 
> 6. Aiding, abetting, facilitating the illegal 'invasion': Open borders, refusing to enforce law, protecting human traffickers, engaging in human trafficking, protecting Sanctuary cities, releasing violent illegals back into the populace, making illegals and 'refugees' a higher priority in THIS country than Americans
> 
> 7. Aiding and abetting our enemies: Armed Mexican Drug Cartels that murdered over 500 people, to include 4 Americans. Armed / aided The Muslim Brotherhood, Al Qaeida, and ISIS. MOCKED Americans and their concern for our national security and their safety...right before a terrorist his administration had failed to vette properly and had given a visa to murdered 12 Americans in a terrorist attack; refused to air on the side of caution to protect Americans by refusing to even slow down his rushed process of bringing thousands of 'refugees' to America despite his security advisors telling him they had been infiltrated by ISIS; sending out his Atty General after a terrorist attack in the US on Americans to threaten Americans for exercising their Constitutional Right of free speech
> 
> 8. Despot: By-Passing Congress again and again after declaring to them if they did not give him what he wanted in a timely manner he would go around them, if he communicated with them at all; Making law with czars (EPA and other agencies MADE law), refusing to enforce laws, making his own treaties and by-passing Congress to get them ratified at the UN before allowing congress to see it; stealing $500 million and giving it to the UN; Modifying the ACA by exempting companies; Paying a ransom to Iran for US hostages, dragging the US into 2 UN-Sanctioned, UN-Authorized wars
> 
> 9. His hatred for the American People / Attacking-Targeting them:  Spied on Congress/reporters/the American people; lied to the American people; used the IRS to target citizens he called his 'political enemies'; met with the organizer of violent attacks and acts against American citizens who supported the opposing party to help Hillary Clinton's campaign, stirred up racial animosity in this country (as his teacher Saul Alynski taught him), mocked American citizens at home and abroad; went on US apology tours
> 
> 10. Added nearly $7 trillion in new debt in only 4 years - added more debt than every other President before him; responsible for the 1st US Credit Rating Downgrade; his 1st economic bill (the failed Stimulus Bill) cost nearly $1 trillion, contained over 7,000 pieced of DNC-ONLY pork, and ended up costing over $774,000 PER JOB he CLAIMED to have created / saved. (Some companies revealed Barry claimed to have saved more jobs at their company than they had employees)
> 
> Truly Impressive.



All that shit is right wing whack job opinions and mistruths .

For example, you blame him for credit downgrade when that was specifically caused by right wing congressmen who shut down the government .


----------



## Timmy

P@triot said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> He invented the debt ?
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahahahaha! Did he invent food stamps? What a lame and desperate response.
Click to expand...


What's lame is blaming him for the debt that's been around for almost 100 years . Or that decisions made before he came in didn't have an affect ?


----------



## P@triot

Timmy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> He invented the debt ?
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahahahaha! Did he invent food stamps? What a lame and desperate response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's lame is blaming him for the debt that's been around for almost 100 years . Or that decisions made before he came in didn't have an affect ?
Click to expand...

And nobody is blaming him for the $10 trillion in debt from the 235 years preceding him (just like nobody is blaming him for the food stamps that preceded him). We're only blaming him for the outrageous $10 trillion in debt in his 7 years so far. In fact, he spent more in his first term than all U.S. Presidents combined did in their first terms.


----------



## P@triot

candycorn said:


> I think he has done a great job on stopping nulear weapons myself.


I will agree with that. His hands are tied for the most part but he's done what he can do prevent nuclear proliferation...


----------



## P@triot




----------



## tycho1572

P@triot said:


>


Thank you for sharing that.


----------



## P@triot

Obama adding to his already miserable legacy with this. A peak inside the mindset of the progressive elite - who laugh like hell at the idiocy of the progressive minions who believe their propaganda...

As they prepare for their exodus from the White House, the Obamas are about to join another rarified club – that of the ruling liberal elite class owning multiple ultra-expensive homes in highly exclusive communities that none in America can afford save the one-percenters. *The very same one-percenters whom they rant and rail against as being the greedy, ego-centric millionaires who simply have too much*.

Following the likes of *Bill and Hillary Clinton* who (despite Hillary’s claim earlier this year that they left White House “dead broke”) somehow managed to educate their daughter at Stanford, Oxford, NYU and Columbia; *acquire a $1.7 million estate in Chappaqua and a $2.85 million mansion in Georgetown*

*Bernie Sanders* who shortly after ending his 2016 presidential bid *bought his third home* –a *$600,000 lakefront vacation house*

Earlier this year it was revealed that upon his leaving the presidency the Obamas will not be returning to Chicago they will instead be moving into a *$6 million, 8,200-square foot, 9-bedroom 12-bathroom mansion in Kalorama*, one of the District’s most posh, desirable and exclusive neighborhoods in the heart of one of America’s wealthiest zip codes

With daughter Malia off to college that leaves just Barack, Michelle and Sasha until the younger daughter graduates high school in 2018. Nothing says “I care about climate change, energy consumption and our CO2 footprint” more than keeping an 8,200-square foot house heated and air conditioned year round …for just three people. The hypocrisy and “do as I say not as I do” hubris of all these wealthy climate change proponents is sickening. By the way, the Obama’s new home is just two doors down from Clinton campaign manager, John Podesta, who recently lost the most significant campaign of his life.

Something STRANGE happens when Democrats leave office


----------



## P@triot

*It’s a new record: Americans not participating in the labor force nears 100 million*

It’s a new record: Americans not participating in the labor force nears 100 million


----------



## P@triot

This is the VA that Obama oversaw. What a disgrace...

VA patient passes away with maggots in his wound


----------



## P@triot

These are Barack Obama appointees as Secretary of Defense. This occurred under _his_ watch during the time of people he appointed to lead. This is squarely on Obama's shoulders, though we can fully expect progressives to attempt to rewrite history on this as they do all of their failures.

"According to the Post, the Pentagon ordered the Defense Business Board, an outside federal advisory panel made up of corporate executives and consultants from McKinsey and Company, to analyze and report on the agency’s business operations. The report was completed in January 2015 and showed, for the first time, “the Pentagon was spending almost a quarter of its $580 billion budget on overhead and core business operations such as accounting, human resources, logistics and property management.” It further identified a “clear path” for the Defense Department to save $125 billion in five years.

Senior defense officials, despite calling for the report, decided instead to bury the findings fearing it would contribute to the perception that the agency was bloated and was not a victim of the austerity it had claimed for years. Further, they worried the findings could result in calls for deeper cuts to defense budgets."

Pentagon buries report of $125 billion in wasteful bureaucratic spending


----------



## dannyboys

Obama will be able to fit his 'legacy' into a fucking shoe box.


----------



## P@triot

dannyboys said:


> Obama will be able to fit his 'legacy' into a fucking shoe box.


Are you kidding me? It will take a semi to fit his legacy of corruption, waste, and abuse...


----------



## P@triot

Another legacy of Obama....more time on the golf course than in national security meetings. More money spent on personal vacations driving up his record national debt.

Here’s how much the Obama family has spent on vacations over the last eight years


----------



## ChrisL

candycorn said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he has done a great job on stopping nulear weapons myself.
Click to expand...


Stopping nuclear weapons?  Lol.


----------



## dannyboys

P@triot said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama will be able to fit his 'legacy' into a fucking shoe box.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me? It will take a semi to fit his legacy of corruption, waste, and abuse...
Click to expand...

You're right!
I ought to have used: "legacy of positive things Obama accomplished for the betterment of America". LOL
The fucker almost destroyed the country. Hillary would have been Obama's third term.
There really is a GOD watching over the country.


----------



## P@triot

Daniel Hannan was a supporter of Barack Obama when he ran for president in 2008. Eight years later, the British member of the European Parliament sees Obama’s presidency as a failure.

“He approached the economy like he approached everything else: He wanted to spend more. And he, therefore, exacerbated the problem instead of soothing it,”

The world’s security and prosperity depends more than anyone likes to admit on the strength of the English-speaking democracies, and we’ve had a very strong alliance for 120 years at least, which has only been neglected twice.

Once was over Suez … and the other was, of course, during the last eight years, when a number of traditional American allies—Israel, Poland, Britain, and the newer ally of India—all felt neglected and overlooked, and yet the new friends after whom the Obama administration chased have not reciprocated.

British Politician: Obama’s 8 Years Were 'Wasted Opportunity'


----------



## ChrisL

P@triot said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think he has done a great job on stopping nulear weapons myself.
> 
> 
> 
> I will agree with that. His hands are tied for the most part but he's done what he can do prevent nuclear proliferation...
Click to expand...


Seriously?  Have you been paying attention to what the Russians have been saying?  They were threatening to abandon the nuclear weapons treaty.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Timmy said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. ACA / Obamacare Disaster: Lewd the effort to ram a minority-supported piece of Socialist agenda into law against the majority opposition of Americans; based on horrific lies, one which earned him 'Lie of the Year'; Federal Govt forced Americans to purchase a product from a 3rd party under punishment of a 'tax' for non-compliance; TOTAL COLLAPSE before he leaves / left office.
> 
> 2. Allied himself with Al Qaeida and ISIS - financed, supplied, armed, protected, trained, and dragged the US into 2 UN-Sanctioned Wars to help them take over their own countries.
> 
> 3. Most Lawless Administration in US History: Refused to enforce existing law, refused to comply with court orders, found in Contempt of Court twice, violated both Constitution and Law, protected Criminal Cabinet Members / Dems from Prosecution (Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton, Julian Castro, Harry Reid, John Koskinen), 70% Criminal non-compliance with the FOIA, protecting federal law-violating Sanctuary cities, etc...
> 
> 4.LIAR / LEAST Transparent Administration Evuh: Sealed all of his permanent records;  70% Non-Compliance with the FOIA, Lied about the ACA, Lied about 'Zika' when he stole $500 Million in tax dollars and gave it to the UN instead; lied about knowing about Hillary's e-mail server, etc...
> 
> 5. Syrian Red Line Disaster: Barry bluffed Assad, declared a 'Red Line', backed down when his bluff was called, tried to blame the 'WORLD', became obsessed with redemption which led to his allying himself with ISIS, resulting in 2 UN-Sanctioned wars to HELP terrorists who killed scores of innocent people, terrorists that include Al Qaeida who killed over 3,000 Americans on 9/11/01
> 
> 6. Aiding, abetting, facilitating the illegal 'invasion': Open borders, refusing to enforce law, protecting human traffickers, engaging in human trafficking, protecting Sanctuary cities, releasing violent illegals back into the populace, making illegals and 'refugees' a higher priority in THIS country than Americans
> 
> 7. Aiding and abetting our enemies: Armed Mexican Drug Cartels that murdered over 500 people, to include 4 Americans. Armed / aided The Muslim Brotherhood, Al Qaeida, and ISIS. MOCKED Americans and their concern for our national security and their safety...right before a terrorist his administration had failed to vette properly and had given a visa to murdered 12 Americans in a terrorist attack; refused to air on the side of caution to protect Americans by refusing to even slow down his rushed process of bringing thousands of 'refugees' to America despite his security advisors telling him they had been infiltrated by ISIS; sending out his Atty General after a terrorist attack in the US on Americans to threaten Americans for exercising their Constitutional Right of free speech
> 
> 8. Despot: By-Passing Congress again and again after declaring to them if they did not give him what he wanted in a timely manner he would go around them, if he communicated with them at all; Making law with czars (EPA and other agencies MADE law), refusing to enforce laws, making his own treaties and by-passing Congress to get them ratified at the UN before allowing congress to see it; stealing $500 million and giving it to the UN; Modifying the ACA by exempting companies; Paying a ransom to Iran for US hostages, dragging the US into 2 UN-Sanctioned, UN-Authorized wars
> 
> 9. His hatred for the American People / Attacking-Targeting them:  Spied on Congress/reporters/the American people; lied to the American people; used the IRS to target citizens he called his 'political enemies'; met with the organizer of violent attacks and acts against American citizens who supported the opposing party to help Hillary Clinton's campaign, stirred up racial animosity in this country (as his teacher Saul Alynski taught him), mocked American citizens at home and abroad; went on US apology tours
> 
> 10. Added nearly $7 trillion in new debt in only 4 years - added more debt than every other President before him; responsible for the 1st US Credit Rating Downgrade; his 1st economic bill (the failed Stimulus Bill) cost nearly $1 trillion, contained over 7,000 pieced of DNC-ONLY pork, and ended up costing over $774,000 PER JOB he CLAIMED to have created / saved. (Some companies revealed Barry claimed to have saved more jobs at their company than they had employees)
> 
> Truly Impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that shit is right wing whack job opinions and mistruths .
> 
> For example, you blame him for credit downgrade when that was specifically caused by right wing congressmen who shut down the government .
Click to expand...


The Gubmint shut down during Reagan's term and there were no credit downgrades.


----------



## easyt65

Timmy said:


> All that shit is right wing whack job opinions and mistruths .
> 
> For example, you blame him for credit downgrade when that was specifically caused by right wing congressmen who shut down the government .



Actually, Timmy, the bank warned Obama - after he began his massive debt addition - that he needed to accept more budget cuts to prove he was serious about reducing the debt or it would downgrade our credit rating.

Obama refused, the Democrats pushed another $1+ trillion deficit budget through (he averaged a $1.3 trillion deficit budget his 1st 4 years), & the bank kept it's word by downgrading the credit rating.

You are equally wrong on the other information, as well.


----------



## gipper

Cellblock2429 said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. ACA / Obamacare Disaster: Lewd the effort to ram a minority-supported piece of Socialist agenda into law against the majority opposition of Americans; based on horrific lies, one which earned him 'Lie of the Year'; Federal Govt forced Americans to purchase a product from a 3rd party under punishment of a 'tax' for non-compliance; TOTAL COLLAPSE before he leaves / left office.
> 
> 2. Allied himself with Al Qaeida and ISIS - financed, supplied, armed, protected, trained, and dragged the US into 2 UN-Sanctioned Wars to help them take over their own countries.
> 
> 3. Most Lawless Administration in US History: Refused to enforce existing law, refused to comply with court orders, found in Contempt of Court twice, violated both Constitution and Law, protected Criminal Cabinet Members / Dems from Prosecution (Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton, Julian Castro, Harry Reid, John Koskinen), 70% Criminal non-compliance with the FOIA, protecting federal law-violating Sanctuary cities, etc...
> 
> 4.LIAR / LEAST Transparent Administration Evuh: Sealed all of his permanent records;  70% Non-Compliance with the FOIA, Lied about the ACA, Lied about 'Zika' when he stole $500 Million in tax dollars and gave it to the UN instead; lied about knowing about Hillary's e-mail server, etc...
> 
> 5. Syrian Red Line Disaster: Barry bluffed Assad, declared a 'Red Line', backed down when his bluff was called, tried to blame the 'WORLD', became obsessed with redemption which led to his allying himself with ISIS, resulting in 2 UN-Sanctioned wars to HELP terrorists who killed scores of innocent people, terrorists that include Al Qaeida who killed over 3,000 Americans on 9/11/01
> 
> 6. Aiding, abetting, facilitating the illegal 'invasion': Open borders, refusing to enforce law, protecting human traffickers, engaging in human trafficking, protecting Sanctuary cities, releasing violent illegals back into the populace, making illegals and 'refugees' a higher priority in THIS country than Americans
> 
> 7. Aiding and abetting our enemies: Armed Mexican Drug Cartels that murdered over 500 people, to include 4 Americans. Armed / aided The Muslim Brotherhood, Al Qaeida, and ISIS. MOCKED Americans and their concern for our national security and their safety...right before a terrorist his administration had failed to vette properly and had given a visa to murdered 12 Americans in a terrorist attack; refused to air on the side of caution to protect Americans by refusing to even slow down his rushed process of bringing thousands of 'refugees' to America despite his security advisors telling him they had been infiltrated by ISIS; sending out his Atty General after a terrorist attack in the US on Americans to threaten Americans for exercising their Constitutional Right of free speech
> 
> 8. Despot: By-Passing Congress again and again after declaring to them if they did not give him what he wanted in a timely manner he would go around them, if he communicated with them at all; Making law with czars (EPA and other agencies MADE law), refusing to enforce laws, making his own treaties and by-passing Congress to get them ratified at the UN before allowing congress to see it; stealing $500 million and giving it to the UN; Modifying the ACA by exempting companies; Paying a ransom to Iran for US hostages, dragging the US into 2 UN-Sanctioned, UN-Authorized wars
> 
> 9. His hatred for the American People / Attacking-Targeting them:  Spied on Congress/reporters/the American people; lied to the American people; used the IRS to target citizens he called his 'political enemies'; met with the organizer of violent attacks and acts against American citizens who supported the opposing party to help Hillary Clinton's campaign, stirred up racial animosity in this country (as his teacher Saul Alynski taught him), mocked American citizens at home and abroad; went on US apology tours
> 
> 10. Added nearly $7 trillion in new debt in only 4 years - added more debt than every other President before him; responsible for the 1st US Credit Rating Downgrade; his 1st economic bill (the failed Stimulus Bill) cost nearly $1 trillion, contained over 7,000 pieced of DNC-ONLY pork, and ended up costing over $774,000 PER JOB he CLAIMED to have created / saved. (Some companies revealed Barry claimed to have saved more jobs at their company than they had employees)
> 
> Truly Impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that shit is right wing whack job opinions and mistruths .
> 
> For example, you blame him for credit downgrade when that was specifically caused by right wing congressmen who shut down the government .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Gubmint shut down during Reagan's term and there were no credit downgrades.
Click to expand...

The Left likes to condemn Reagan for the debt he piled up, while simultaneously claiming Obama had to double the national debt, because of the shit left by W.  

It is nonsense as usual.


----------



## P@triot

ChrisL said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think he has done a great job on stopping nulear weapons myself.
> 
> 
> 
> I will agree with that. His hands are tied for the most part but he's done what he can do prevent nuclear proliferation...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously?  Have you been paying attention to what the Russians have been saying?  They were threatening to abandon the nuclear weapons treaty.
Click to expand...

Yeah - but early on in his presidency he did hold a summit and did everything in his power to get nations to protect their nuclear arsenal and to do their part to prevent nuclear arms from being sold on the black market. That was one thing that I did respect him for early on.

As far as the Russians, they've been provoking him because they see weakness. Once Trump is in, talk of backing out of the treaty will end. But if it doesn't, so be it. We attained "*M*utually *A*ssured *D*estruction" decades ago. It's irrelevant what any nation state does with their nuclear arsenal at this point. Our _only_ concern is terrorists getting their hands on one. Hence the summit that Obama held early on in his presidency.


----------



## P@triot

gipper said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. ACA / Obamacare Disaster: Lewd the effort to ram a minority-supported piece of Socialist agenda into law against the majority opposition of Americans; based on horrific lies, one which earned him 'Lie of the Year'; Federal Govt forced Americans to purchase a product from a 3rd party under punishment of a 'tax' for non-compliance; TOTAL COLLAPSE before he leaves / left office.
> 
> 2. Allied himself with Al Qaeida and ISIS - financed, supplied, armed, protected, trained, and dragged the US into 2 UN-Sanctioned Wars to help them take over their own countries.
> 
> 3. Most Lawless Administration in US History: Refused to enforce existing law, refused to comply with court orders, found in Contempt of Court twice, violated both Constitution and Law, protected Criminal Cabinet Members / Dems from Prosecution (Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton, Julian Castro, Harry Reid, John Koskinen), 70% Criminal non-compliance with the FOIA, protecting federal law-violating Sanctuary cities, etc...
> 
> 4.LIAR / LEAST Transparent Administration Evuh: Sealed all of his permanent records;  70% Non-Compliance with the FOIA, Lied about the ACA, Lied about 'Zika' when he stole $500 Million in tax dollars and gave it to the UN instead; lied about knowing about Hillary's e-mail server, etc...
> 
> 5. Syrian Red Line Disaster: Barry bluffed Assad, declared a 'Red Line', backed down when his bluff was called, tried to blame the 'WORLD', became obsessed with redemption which led to his allying himself with ISIS, resulting in 2 UN-Sanctioned wars to HELP terrorists who killed scores of innocent people, terrorists that include Al Qaeida who killed over 3,000 Americans on 9/11/01
> 
> 6. Aiding, abetting, facilitating the illegal 'invasion': Open borders, refusing to enforce law, protecting human traffickers, engaging in human trafficking, protecting Sanctuary cities, releasing violent illegals back into the populace, making illegals and 'refugees' a higher priority in THIS country than Americans
> 
> 7. Aiding and abetting our enemies: Armed Mexican Drug Cartels that murdered over 500 people, to include 4 Americans. Armed / aided The Muslim Brotherhood, Al Qaeida, and ISIS. MOCKED Americans and their concern for our national security and their safety...right before a terrorist his administration had failed to vette properly and had given a visa to murdered 12 Americans in a terrorist attack; refused to air on the side of caution to protect Americans by refusing to even slow down his rushed process of bringing thousands of 'refugees' to America despite his security advisors telling him they had been infiltrated by ISIS; sending out his Atty General after a terrorist attack in the US on Americans to threaten Americans for exercising their Constitutional Right of free speech
> 
> 8. Despot: By-Passing Congress again and again after declaring to them if they did not give him what he wanted in a timely manner he would go around them, if he communicated with them at all; Making law with czars (EPA and other agencies MADE law), refusing to enforce laws, making his own treaties and by-passing Congress to get them ratified at the UN before allowing congress to see it; stealing $500 million and giving it to the UN; Modifying the ACA by exempting companies; Paying a ransom to Iran for US hostages, dragging the US into 2 UN-Sanctioned, UN-Authorized wars
> 
> 9. His hatred for the American People / Attacking-Targeting them:  Spied on Congress/reporters/the American people; lied to the American people; used the IRS to target citizens he called his 'political enemies'; met with the organizer of violent attacks and acts against American citizens who supported the opposing party to help Hillary Clinton's campaign, stirred up racial animosity in this country (as his teacher Saul Alynski taught him), mocked American citizens at home and abroad; went on US apology tours
> 
> 10. Added nearly $7 trillion in new debt in only 4 years - added more debt than every other President before him; responsible for the 1st US Credit Rating Downgrade; his 1st economic bill (the failed Stimulus Bill) cost nearly $1 trillion, contained over 7,000 pieced of DNC-ONLY pork, and ended up costing over $774,000 PER JOB he CLAIMED to have created / saved. (Some companies revealed Barry claimed to have saved more jobs at their company than they had employees)
> 
> Truly Impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that shit is right wing whack job opinions and mistruths .
> 
> For example, you blame him for credit downgrade when that was specifically caused by right wing congressmen who shut down the government .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Gubmint shut down during Reagan's term and there were no credit downgrades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Left likes to condemn Reagan for the debt he piled up, while simultaneously claiming Obama had to double the national debt, because of the shit left by W.
> 
> It is nonsense as usual.
Click to expand...

And Obama added 5x's the national debt with absolutely nothing to show for it. Reagan rebuilt our military - restoring it to the elite superpower that it was. Obama cut our military, our infrastructure is the same as when he took office, and he raised taxes (while Reagan cut taxes). So where did all of that money go? To all of Obama's failed pals like Solyndra.


----------



## jknowgood

Timmy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Legacy:
> 
> OBL *GM* is dead
> GM *ISIS* is alive
> The market is up *a mess*
> Unemployment is down *Record number of people on food stamps*
> We’re no longer spilling blood by the gallon in the ME *Spilling more blood than ever and destabilized the entire region (Libya, Egypt, Syria, etc.)*
> Gas is around 2 bucks a gallon. *When it was $1.49 when he took office*
> Thank you Mr. President.
> 
> 
> 
> I know how easily you get confused candycorn so I made the proper edits for you above. In addition, you left out some key points which I have added below for you. No need to thank me - I'm always here for _you_.
> 
> Record number of people out of the labor force
> 
> Record national debt
> 
> The only president in U.S. history to not see at least one year of 3% or more GDP growth (and that includes one term presidents like Jimmy Carter)
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know he did a good job when conservatives have to make up obscure stats in order to bash him.  Can't come up with traditional indicators can you  ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You call the national debt and the number of people on food stamps "obscure stats"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He invented the debt ?
Click to expand...

No he mastered raising it.


----------



## jknowgood

Timmy said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. ACA / Obamacare Disaster: Lewd the effort to ram a minority-supported piece of Socialist agenda into law against the majority opposition of Americans; based on horrific lies, one which earned him 'Lie of the Year'; Federal Govt forced Americans to purchase a product from a 3rd party under punishment of a 'tax' for non-compliance; TOTAL COLLAPSE before he leaves / left office.
> 
> 2. Allied himself with Al Qaeida and ISIS - financed, supplied, armed, protected, trained, and dragged the US into 2 UN-Sanctioned Wars to help them take over their own countries.
> 
> 3. Most Lawless Administration in US History: Refused to enforce existing law, refused to comply with court orders, found in Contempt of Court twice, violated both Constitution and Law, protected Criminal Cabinet Members / Dems from Prosecution (Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton, Julian Castro, Harry Reid, John Koskinen), 70% Criminal non-compliance with the FOIA, protecting federal law-violating Sanctuary cities, etc...
> 
> 4.LIAR / LEAST Transparent Administration Evuh: Sealed all of his permanent records;  70% Non-Compliance with the FOIA, Lied about the ACA, Lied about 'Zika' when he stole $500 Million in tax dollars and gave it to the UN instead; lied about knowing about Hillary's e-mail server, etc...
> 
> 5. Syrian Red Line Disaster: Barry bluffed Assad, declared a 'Red Line', backed down when his bluff was called, tried to blame the 'WORLD', became obsessed with redemption which led to his allying himself with ISIS, resulting in 2 UN-Sanctioned wars to HELP terrorists who killed scores of innocent people, terrorists that include Al Qaeida who killed over 3,000 Americans on 9/11/01
> 
> 6. Aiding, abetting, facilitating the illegal 'invasion': Open borders, refusing to enforce law, protecting human traffickers, engaging in human trafficking, protecting Sanctuary cities, releasing violent illegals back into the populace, making illegals and 'refugees' a higher priority in THIS country than Americans
> 
> 7. Aiding and abetting our enemies: Armed Mexican Drug Cartels that murdered over 500 people, to include 4 Americans. Armed / aided The Muslim Brotherhood, Al Qaeida, and ISIS. MOCKED Americans and their concern for our national security and their safety...right before a terrorist his administration had failed to vette properly and had given a visa to murdered 12 Americans in a terrorist attack; refused to air on the side of caution to protect Americans by refusing to even slow down his rushed process of bringing thousands of 'refugees' to America despite his security advisors telling him they had been infiltrated by ISIS; sending out his Atty General after a terrorist attack in the US on Americans to threaten Americans for exercising their Constitutional Right of free speech
> 
> 8. Despot: By-Passing Congress again and again after declaring to them if they did not give him what he wanted in a timely manner he would go around them, if he communicated with them at all; Making law with czars (EPA and other agencies MADE law), refusing to enforce laws, making his own treaties and by-passing Congress to get them ratified at the UN before allowing congress to see it; stealing $500 million and giving it to the UN; Modifying the ACA by exempting companies; Paying a ransom to Iran for US hostages, dragging the US into 2 UN-Sanctioned, UN-Authorized wars
> 
> 9. His hatred for the American People / Attacking-Targeting them:  Spied on Congress/reporters/the American people; lied to the American people; used the IRS to target citizens he called his 'political enemies'; met with the organizer of violent attacks and acts against American citizens who supported the opposing party to help Hillary Clinton's campaign, stirred up racial animosity in this country (as his teacher Saul Alynski taught him), mocked American citizens at home and abroad; went on US apology tours
> 
> 10. Added nearly $7 trillion in new debt in only 4 years - added more debt than every other President before him; responsible for the 1st US Credit Rating Downgrade; his 1st economic bill (the failed Stimulus Bill) cost nearly $1 trillion, contained over 7,000 pieced of DNC-ONLY pork, and ended up costing over $774,000 PER JOB he CLAIMED to have created / saved. (Some companies revealed Barry claimed to have saved more jobs at their company than they had employees)
> 
> Truly Impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that shit is right wing whack job opinions and mistruths .
> 
> For example, you blame him for credit downgrade when that was specifically caused by right wing congressmen who shut down the government .
Click to expand...

April 9,2011 both parties reach an agreement to avoid a government shutdown. Lol, you need to get out of the basement more.


----------



## P@triot

Timmy said:


> All that shit is right wing whack job opinions and mistruths .
> 
> For example, you blame him for credit downgrade when that was specifically caused by right wing congressmen who shut down the government .


More *lies* from progressive nitwits. The downgrade in credit rating occurred on 
*August 5, 2011*. The government shutdown occurred *October 1, 2013* Timmy.

Any other *lies* you'd like to tell?


----------



## easyt65

jknowgood said:


> April 9,2011 both parties reach an agreement to avoid a government shutdown. Lol, you need to get out of the basement more.


Yes, the Liberals 'extorted' the GOP with the threat of a government shutdown, and the gutless GOP gave in, fearing another round of being blamed by the DNC for being the reason.

The GOP failed so miserably time and again regarding threats of shutdown.

*1. A government shutdown is no big deal - we are about to have one in 11 days...it's called Christmas, a federal holiday.*
- During a government shutdown EVERY agency needed to run and protect the government stays operational.
- NO ONE loses money during a shutdown - they still all get paid.

*2. Obama tried to unnecessarily inflict pain on the American people during the last shutdown.* 
Barak Obama and liberals went out of their way to make government shut-downs as painful as possible on American citizens while blaming the GOP for the shutdowns so they could manufacture more hate for the GOP. During the last shutdown, which was under Obama, exposed WH memos showed Barry encouraging agencies to 'make the shutdown as painful as possible'. He and his administration were even busted trying to shut down historic sites that the government did not own. THIS all should have been exposed a lot more and shove like a stake into Barry and the DNC's eye! (Of course the GOP did not control the all-in media.) 
-- Email tells feds to make sequester as painful as promised
-- The List: Unnecessarily Shut Down by Obama to Inflict Public Pain - Breitbart


----------



## P@triot

The blood is all over the hands of the great divider. Barack Obama is a pathological ideologue. Daddy taught him that white people were "evil", that America was the "great imperialist", and that marxism was "pure" and "fair". Every single time there was an incident in this nation, Obama immediately blamed the police and sided with the criminal.

If Trump had half a spine (and rest assured - he *doesn't*) he would bring Obama up on charges for all of the deaths and carnage. And yes, inciting violence is a law on the books for you progressive nitwits who support and defend Obama at all costs.


----------



## HenryBHough

The president famed for drawing red lines.

And then pissing himself so copiously that the lines washed away.

Yeah, that IS a legacy of sorts.......


----------



## P@triot

What an embarrassment. No wonder why the world currently views the U.S. as weak and vulnerable. No wonder why Russia aggressively engages our Navy, while China actually steals an underwater drone. No wonder the Obama Administration gave rise to ISIS and the Middle East is on fire.

Obama Skipped 62.5 Percent of Intelligence Briefings this Year


----------



## P@triot

One thing that can be said about Barack Obama. He achieved everything he set out to do. He destroyed the U.S. economy. He ran up the national debt to the point where it has the U.S. on the verge of collapse. And he managed to divide American's like no one or no issue ever has....

Eight Years Later Obama Still Blames Cops, Perpetuates Race Problems in America


----------



## the_human_being

The 45th President of the United States - A real President - A working President.


----------



## P@triot

the_human_being said:


> The 45th President of the United States - A real President - A working President.
> 
> View attachment 103692


I *hope* that's true. I got so freaking tired of watching Obama golf and take his family to Hawaii and Europe (all on the tax payer's dollar). We need a president is ready to _work_ instead of a con-artist looking to milk the position for world travel like Obama did.


----------



## P@triot

*The Arrogant in Chief*​
Sorry Barack - nobody buys into your "vision" of lowering the standard of living to that of Venezuela, spreading islam, punishing success, and embracing equality in poverty for everyone but you and your pals.

Obama: I could have won third term


----------



## P@triot

Barack Obama is an embarrassment to the United States and will go down as one of the most inept, ineffective, and incompetent leaders the world has ever seen.

Netanyahu spokesman: We have ‘ironclad’ info. that Obama ‘helped craft’ anti-Israel resolution


----------



## P@triot

Barack Obama is a small man hell bent on a scorched earth policy against the U.S.

The bottom line I surmised from it all? Outgoing President Barack Hussein Obama is an angry man who is now on a scorched earth campaign. There are several anecdotal instances that lend to that assertion and conclusion.

The second indication that Obama wants to scorch our nation before departing was the offshore oil drilling ban and more regulations against the coal industry. Now of course, these are executive actions taken so they can be reversed, but Obama’s flying monkeys are doing everything they can, burning the midnight oil, searching for legal means by which it can tie up the Trump administration.

What manner of person is this who vacations off in Hawaii and still directs his minions and acolytes to impart as much damage as possible? When the Trump administration states they’re going to reboot our oil, natural gas, and coal industries in order to restore that sector and reclaim good American energy jobs lost, one would think the outgoing administration would assist — nah, not ol’ Barry Soetoro.

His angst is immense and he’s determined not to enable a smooth transition, but seek to salvage the far left progressive socialist agenda that was repudiated. It’s funny that the person who was so quick to tell us about how he won, and that elections have consequences, refuses to grasp the consequences of his own doing.

Lastly, what a cowardly move by Obama, and his designated henchperson, Samantha Power, at the United Nations, to abstain from the vote on the anti-Israel resolution in the UN Security Council. This comes after the Trump transition team worked with Egypt to have the resolution withdrawn. That only stymied the efforts of Obama for a short while, as they found someone else, non-permanent members, to reintroduce the resolution…and then Obama sent word to abstain from the vote.

A single US no vote would have ended this resolution. And let’s have the honest conversation here. First of all, these are not “settlements,” they’re neighborhoods being built in the land of the rightful owners, the Jewish people of Israel. What an incredible double cross — but then again, what would you expect from the same Barack Obama who dispatched campaign operatives to Israel to undermine the reelection of Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu? Funny, you don’t hear the left complaining about Obama’s interference into a foreign nation’s election. And once again, Obama lost, so not only does he have a scorched earth policy for America, but also Israel.
Barack Obama's Scorched Earth Policy


----------



## P@triot

Just astounding incompetence and failure by Barack Obama. He literally achieved the exact opposite of everything he claimed he would while campaigning.

"Netanyahu’s remarks come at a time of heightened tensions between the United States and its ally Israel"

Obama managed to turn one of our staunchest allies into a nation with "heightened tensions" between us.

Benjamin Netanyahu responds to John Kerry and the outgoing Obama administration in fiery speech


----------



## P@triot

"Clearly, the American people said that they liked Obama personally, *but his policies were an abject failure*, and they want to seek a different path. Unfortunately for Obama, that means a complete unraveling of his “legacy” under the Trump regime."


HuffPo journalist admits Democrats ‘decimated’ under Obama’s leadership


----------



## ScienceRocks

Obama's legacy is turning the economy around and being a decent president. Because anti-government assholes don't like him doesn't change this reality.


----------



## P@triot

Matthew said:


> Obama's legacy is turning the economy around and being a decent president. Because anti-government assholes don't like him doesn't change this reality.


The *facts* say otherwise. You might want to start at the beginning of the thread and actually read all of the information in the articles.


----------



## ChrisL

P@triot said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's legacy is turning the economy around and being a decent president. Because anti-government assholes don't like him doesn't change this reality.
> 
> 
> 
> The *facts* say otherwise. You might want to start at the beginning of the thread and actually read all of the information in the articles.
Click to expand...


That would mean liberals were well informed!


----------



## P@triot

In fact, under Obama’s leadership, Democrats have lost 1,030 seats over the last four election years between state legislatures, governorships and Congress.

GOP senator throws down with Obamacare architect: Voters ‘sick’ of liberals telling them how to live


----------



## P@triot

$100 million so that the Obama's could act like Beyoncé on lavish vacations around the world. Repulsive...

Watchdog group: Obama spent nearly $100 million of taxpayer money on travel as president


----------



## P@triot

Barack is so immature that it boggles the mind. What a frick'n child. And releasing prisoners from Guantanamo Bay hurts _everyone_ - not just conservatives.

Frank Luntz rips into Obama making last-minute decisions: Obama on his ‘FU tour’


----------



## Ame®icano

Once Trump is done, there will be nothing of Barry's doing left. 

Nothing.


----------



## P@triot

Ame®icano said:


> Once Trump is done, there will be nothing of Barry's doing left.
> 
> Nothing.


That's what idiot Obama gets for violating the U.S. Constitution. Anything created with an Executive Order or Presidential Memorandum can be eliminated by the next president with an Executive Order or Presidential Memorandum.

I kid you not, if I were Trump - just to save time - I would create one Executive Order which states "any previous Executive Order or Presidential Memorandum signed by Barack Obama is immediately null and void".

It would also be priceless to obliterate Obama's entire agenda and the legacy his ego is so worried about with a single stroke of a pen in 4 seconds. Then I would hold a press conference about it daily for the next year just to grind Obama's stupid nose in it educate Dumbocrats on the price of violating the U.S. Constitution.


----------



## Ame®icano

Check this thread

*Hit them where it hurts, Donald*


----------



## P@triot




----------



## P@triot




----------



## P@triot




----------



## Moonglow

P@triot said:


> View attachment 105671


Yeah, it's not like cops ever do anything wrong to piss off the populace.....


----------



## P@triot

Barack Obama's legacy is brutal. History will view him as the most inept and unqualified president ever - surpassing Jimmy Carter.

In various ways, over and over, he simply said: “We’re all in this together.” That and $2 will get you a bus ticket in Chicago.

We’re all in this together doesn’t destroy pernicious Globalist trade treaties or create jobs for people who are willing and ready to go to work and support their families.

We’re all in this together doesn’t eliminate gangs, killings, drugs, and highly dangerous neighborhoods.

We’re all in this together doesn’t start a national program of urban farms in inner cities, and suddenly give people the opportunity to grow their own fresh clean food, eat it, and make money by selling the excess. 

We’re all in this together doesn’t help create a culture in which fathers deserting their families is a cardinal offense.

We’re all in this together does pour a pleasant syrup of “deep concern” on the heads of people who, above all, want to appear virtuous. These are the people who can be led to believe in an imitation of actual solutions and action.
“Blacks have seen their median income stagnate, along with the rest of the population…Median income [for blacks] stood at $35,398 in 2014, just a touch below where it was in 2009, when Obama took office. But it has climbed back from [a low of] $33,926 in 2011…The Great Recession sent many Americans into poverty, but blacks were hit particularly hard. The [poverty] rate for blacks hit 27.6% in 2011, nearly 2 percentage points higher than what it was when Obama was sworn in. It has since receded to 26.2%.”

Obama’s farewell: soap opera for liberals and minority pawns


----------



## P@triot

Give the devil his due - Obama achieved everything he set out to do. Among which, _destroy_ race relations in the U.S.


----------



## P@triot

Give the devil his due - Obama achieved everything he set out to do. Among which, _destroy_ faith and the 1st Amendment in the U.S.


----------



## P@triot

Barack Obama campaigned on ending the Patriot Act. Instead, he greatly expanded it and shred the U.S. Constitution yet _again_.

N.S.A. Gets More Latitude to Share Intercepted Communications


----------



## P@triot

Yep. All Obama did was destroy the U.S. economy, shred the U.S. Constitution, advance racism, and divide the American people...

Obama’s Legacy Is a Weaker and More Divided America


----------



## P@triot

A good look at his actual legacy...

Cavuto: Taking stock of Obama's legacy


----------



## P@triot

How Obama got elected (and his legacy as a result). So tragic...


----------



## P@triot

This is why you don't elect a community organizer to the White House....

Obama Legacy: Tanks Deployed to Counter Russia Arrive With Dead Batteries, No Fuel


----------



## ChrisL

I guess it depends on your political leaning.


----------



## ChrisL

candycorn said:


> Legacy:
> 
> OBL is dead
> GM is alive
> The market is up
> Unemployment is down
> We’re no longer spilling blood by the gallon in the ME
> Gas is around 2 bucks a gallon.
> 
> Thank you Mr. President.



You see?  CC would probably say he was one of the best presidents, while Patriot will say he was one of the worst.


----------



## P@triot

Bwahahahahaha! The world's most elite combat unit has hated Barack Obama for 8 years and they love Donald Trump...

Navy SEAL convoy seen on video flying 'unauthorized' flag


----------



## P@triot

What a shame. Ronald Reagan and Mikhail Gorbachev brought the two biggest enemies in history together. Bill Clinton and Boris Yeltsin managed to maintain that relationship. After 9/11, Vladimir Putin called George W. Bush pledging FULL Russian support for us. While the relationship grew non-existent over time as Bush focused on the muslim terrorist problem world-wide, there were no hostilities between the two nations.

And then along came the immature, idealism, community organizer Barack Obama. The *hatriot* (who was taught by daddy to hate the U.S.) was determined to destroy everything the U.S. had achieved. He came very close. One of his success stories was obliterating the relationship we had built with Russia. Under Obama, they became more aggressive - going so far as to have the audacity to engage our military forces (knowing that the spineless *hatriot* would never allow our forces to defend themselves).

What an absolute mess *President Trump* has been left to clean up. The U.S. will suffer the consequences of the hatriot administration for decades or worse.

Moscow Issues Its First Nuclear Challenge to Trump


----------



## namvet




----------



## P@triot




----------



## P@triot

Barack Obama will go down as one of the worst presidents in U.S. history. Even his own staff is acknowledging his cowardice had a very negative impact on our national security.

Two ex-Obama officials skewer their former boss: His inaction ‘left a more dangerous world’


----------



## miketx

The official flag of the Obama legacy.


----------



## P@triot

ChrisL said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Legacy:
> 
> OBL is dead
> GM is alive
> The market is up
> Unemployment is down
> We’re no longer spilling blood by the gallon in the ME
> Gas is around 2 bucks a gallon.
> 
> Thank you Mr. President.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see?  CC would probably say he was one of the best presidents, while Patriot will say he was one of the worst.
Click to expand...

Yes...but Patriot objectively deals in *facts* _only_, while CC deals in her ideology _only_.


----------



## miketx

The two dollar a gallon gas wreaked havoc on oilfields, putting many oilfield workers out of jobs and paving the way for many smaller oilfield companies to default on loans and file bankruptcy. How do I know this? I know many of them around where I live. When I worked at the prison most of the new hires came from oilfield workers laid off. They couldn't make a profit on the oil because obastard kept importing from our enemies and refused to allow Americans to make a profit producing it by flooding us with foreign oil. Obama should be hung.


----------



## namvet




----------



## P@triot

The hashtag *#ObamaFail* is trending on Twitter... 

The Most UNFORTUNATE Hashtag (For Liberals) Is Trending Right Now


----------



## candycorn

P@triot said:


> Yep. All Obama did was destroy the U.S. economy, shred the U.S. Constitution, advance racism, and divide the American people...
> 
> Obama’s Legacy Is a Weaker and More Divided America



Okay, who were you personally divided against by Mr. Obama?


----------



## P@triot

candycorn said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. All Obama did was destroy the U.S. economy, shred the U.S. Constitution, advance racism, and divide the American people...
> 
> Obama’s Legacy Is a Weaker and More Divided America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, who were you personally divided against by Mr. Obama?
Click to expand...

Are you _kidding_ me?!? Barack Obama and his favorite racist - Eric Holder - made sure to tell the black community over and over that they were victims and that the white community was to blame for that.

You're not actually going to attempt to proclaim that race relations weren't worse after Barack Obama than they were before Barack Obama, are you?


----------



## P@triot

candycorn said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. All Obama did was destroy the U.S. economy, shred the U.S. Constitution, advance racism, and divide the American people...
> 
> Obama’s Legacy Is a Weaker and More Divided America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, who were you personally divided against by Mr. Obama?
Click to expand...

And let's not forget the repulsive rhetoric about the "evil" 1%. Obama made sure to pit the poor against the wealthy. Class Warfare around the clock.

If there was a way to divide America - Barack would find if and leverage it in the worst way possible. Right vs. Left. White vs. Black. Wealthy vs. Poor. Legal vs. Illegal (amnesty and sanctuary cities). Male vs. Female (bathroom laws). He was the _ultimate_ divider.


----------



## candycorn

P@triot said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. All Obama did was destroy the U.S. economy, shred the U.S. Constitution, advance racism, and divide the American people...
> 
> Obama’s Legacy Is a Weaker and More Divided America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, who were you personally divided against by Mr. Obama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you _kidding_ me?!? Barack Obama and his favorite racist - Eric Holder - made sure to tell the black community over and over that they were victims and that the white community was to blame for that.
> 
> You're not actually going to attempt to proclaim that race relations weren't worse after Barack Obama than they were before Barack Obama, are you?
Click to expand...


From your quotes of Mr. Holder I can tell...oh wait... you didn't quote him.  Also, you were asked how you were personally "divided" against others.  That probably never happened either.


----------



## candycorn

P@triot said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. All Obama did was destroy the U.S. economy, shred the U.S. Constitution, advance racism, and divide the American people...
> 
> Obama’s Legacy Is a Weaker and More Divided America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, who were you personally divided against by Mr. Obama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And let's not forget the repulsive rhetoric about the "evil" 1%. Obama made sure to pit the poor against the wealthy. Class Warfare around the clock.
> 
> If there was a way to divide America - Barack would find if and leverage it in the worst way possible. Right vs. Left. White vs. Black. Wealthy vs. Poor. Legal vs. Illegal (amnesty and sanctuary cities). Male vs. Female (bathroom laws). He was the _ultimate_ divider.
Click to expand...


So you felt divided against the left, the black, the wealthy (I'm assuming you're poor), illegal immigrants  and women?  I'm pretty sure you were anti black, anti-female, anti-illegal immigrant, and anti-wealthy long before Obama was on the scene.  As for Amnesty...hell, that was Bush's baby and before it was his, I believe it was enacted under Reagan...


----------



## Rustic

P@triot said:


> While the left will inevitably do what they do best (attempt to replace history with propaganda), here is the true legacy of the Barack Obama presidency...
> 
> 1. The non-stimulating stimulus. Obama’s $750,000,000-plus stimulus plan retarded economic recovery, but it did manage to shatter by gargantuan amounts the record for annual federal budget deficits and set us on the path of approximately doubling the national debt during Obama’s eight years.
> 
> 2. The unconstitutional takeover/reorganization of General Motors and Chrysler. Obama shredded over 200 years of settled bankruptcy law by placing unsecured creditors (UAW) ahead of the secured creditors (bondholders) of those companies.
> 
> 3. Seizing defeat from the jaws of victory. Obama abandoned the winning Bush/Petraeus surge strategy in Iraq, destabilizing that key country, pushing it closer to Iran as well as opening the door for Isis.
> 
> 4. Allowing the American military to fall into a state of disrepair. Well, at least he has made sure that the Navy is using expensive biofuels instead of cheap petroleum.
> 
> 5. Loss of American stature in the world. Jimmy Carter-like, he has sought to charm America’s enemies (the Castros and the Iranian ayatollahs) while disrespecting old allies like the UK and newer allies like Poland. Through his indecisiveness with Syria, his bumbling interference in Libya, his capitulation to the Iranian mullahs, his passive acquiescence to Putin’s takeover of Crimea, and his obvious belief that America owes the world apologies instead of strong leadership, he has greatly reduced respect for our country around the globe.
> 
> 6. Obamacare. ‘Nuff said.
> 
> 7. Dodd-Frank and its wicked spawn, the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau. Ditto.
> 
> 8. Hostility to fossil fuels. Using the EPA and other regulatory agencies, he has done everything he could to cripple the domestic production of cheap, reliable fossil fuels and given subsidies to political cronies and others producing green boondoggles.
> 
> 9. Disrespect for our system of government. He has shown contempt for our Constitution, for anyone who resists his power grabs, and for the American people, particularly the middle class. He seems to have tried to reduce the United States of America to a banana republic by governing in the manner of a Latin American caudillo.
> 
> 10. Weak support for police and an increase of racial tensions. You know it’s bad when the executive director of the National Association of Police Organizations is so frustrated that he publicly accuses the President of the United States of waging “war on cops.”
> 
> 10 things you won’t see the mainstream media talk about in the last 100 days of Obama’s presidency


 Obama's legacy… Shitty


----------



## P@triot

candycorn said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not actually going to attempt to proclaim that race relations weren't worse after Barack Obama than they were before Barack Obama, are you?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, you were asked how you were personally "divided" against others.
Click to expand...

Wow...way to dodge that basic question.

I answered your question my dear - Barack divided us every possible way we could be dvidied. By gender. By sexual preference. By race. By income. By political ideology. He even divided us by legals vs. illegals. Only Barack Obama could attempt to demonize people who support enforcing the law while simultaneously convincing criminals that they were the real "victims".


----------



## P@triot

candycorn said:


> I'm pretty sure you were...anti-wealthy long before Obama was on the scene.


I honestly can't tell if you're trying to troll here or if you're seriously this uninformed. _Might_ want to do some searches my dear. I'm the most pro-wealthy person on USMB.


----------



## P@triot

candycorn said:


> (I'm assuming you're poor)


Aaaaaaaand you would assume that........_why_?


----------



## P@triot

candycorn said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. All Obama did was destroy the U.S. economy, shred the U.S. Constitution, advance racism, and divide the American people...
> 
> Obama’s Legacy Is a Weaker and More Divided America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, who were you personally divided against by Mr. Obama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And let's not forget the repulsive rhetoric about the "evil" 1%. Obama made sure to pit the poor against the wealthy. Class Warfare around the clock.
> 
> If there was a way to divide America - Barack would find if and leverage it in the worst way possible. Right vs. Left. White vs. Black. Wealthy vs. Poor. Legal vs. Illegal (amnesty and sanctuary cities). Male vs. Female (bathroom laws). He was the _ultimate_ divider.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you felt divided against the left, the black, the wealthy (I'm assuming you're poor), illegal immigrants  and women?  I'm pretty sure you were anti black, anti-female, anti-illegal immigrant, and anti-wealthy long before Obama was on the scene.  As for Amnesty...hell, that was Bush's baby and before it was his, I believe it was enacted under Reagan...
Click to expand...

I noticed you didn't even _attempt_ to deny any of the ways I pointed out that Obama divided us. But you sure are pissed about it. That's the left for you. The only people I know enraged when told the truth.


----------



## candycorn

P@triot said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not actually going to attempt to proclaim that race relations weren't worse after Barack Obama than they were before Barack Obama, are you?
> Also, you were asked how you were personally "divided" against others.
> Wow...way to dodge that basic question.
> 
> I answered your question my dear - Barack divided us every possible way we could be dvidied. By gender. By sexual preference. By race. By income. By political ideology. He even divided us by legals vs. illegals. Only Barack Obama could attempt to demonize people who support enforcing the law while simultaneously convincing criminals that they were the real "victims".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you keep claiming there was all of this division.
> So, when asked for examples...you have none.
> 
> I'm sure you guys can interpret things President Obama said as divisive but that is, also, your opinion.
> 
> You're making the allegations...asking you to support them is out of bounds?
Click to expand...


----------



## candycorn

P@triot said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm assuming you're poor)
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaaaaand you would assume that........_why_?
Click to expand...


24/7 Anger on your part.


----------



## candycorn

P@triot said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. All Obama did was destroy the U.S. economy, shred the U.S. Constitution, advance racism, and divide the American people...
> 
> Obama’s Legacy Is a Weaker and More Divided America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, who were you personally divided against by Mr. Obama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And let's not forget the repulsive rhetoric about the "evil" 1%. Obama made sure to pit the poor against the wealthy. Class Warfare around the clock.
> 
> If there was a way to divide America - Barack would find if and leverage it in the worst way possible. Right vs. Left. White vs. Black. Wealthy vs. Poor. Legal vs. Illegal (amnesty and sanctuary cities). Male vs. Female (bathroom laws). He was the _ultimate_ divider.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you felt divided against the left, the black, the wealthy (I'm assuming you're poor), illegal immigrants  and women?  I'm pretty sure you were anti black, anti-female, anti-illegal immigrant, and anti-wealthy long before Obama was on the scene.  As for Amnesty...hell, that was Bush's baby and before it was his, I believe it was enacted under Reagan...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I noticed you didn't even _attempt_ to deny any of the ways I pointed out that Obama divided us. But you sure are pissed about it. That's the left for you. The only people I know enraged when told the truth.
> 
> View attachment 122142
Click to expand...


Deny your allegations?  No need. They are allegations. 

I think you're a crack head.    Does my saying it make it true?


----------



## P@triot

candycorn said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm assuming you're poor)
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaaaaand you would assume that........_why_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 24/7 Anger on your part.
Click to expand...

Soooooo....poor people are "angry" in your mind? How progressive of you!


----------



## P@triot

candycorn said:


> Deny your allegations?  No need.


Spoken like a person truly defeated with *facts*.


----------



## P@triot

candycorn said:


> Yeah, you keep claiming there was all of this division. So, when asked for examples...you have none.


Yeah....um....post #99 my dear.


> If there was a way to divide America - Barack would find if and leverage it in the worst way possible. Right vs. Left. White vs. Black. Wealthy vs. Poor. Legal vs. Illegal (amnesty and sanctuary cities). Male vs. Female (bathroom laws). He was the _ultimate_ divider.


I'll say this much for you - you sure have that left-wing "deny reality at all costs" thing down cold.


----------



## candycorn

P@triot said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm assuming you're poor)
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaaaaand you would assume that........_why_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 24/7 Anger on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soooooo....poor people are "angry" in your mind? How progressive of you!
Click to expand...


Some are. You seem to be.


----------



## candycorn

P@triot said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you keep claiming there was all of this division. So, when asked for examples...you have none.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....um....post #99 my dear.
> 
> 
> 
> If there was a way to divide America - Barack would find if and leverage it in the worst way possible. Right vs. Left. White vs. Black. Wealthy vs. Poor. Legal vs. Illegal (amnesty and sanctuary cities). Male vs. Female (bathroom laws). He was the _ultimate_ divider.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll say this much for you - you sure have that left-wing "deny reality at all costs" thing down cold.
Click to expand...


Yes, again, those are allegations.  Your stating them doesn't make them true. Again, I think you're addicted to crack.  Does that make the allegation true? 

I'm really humored that somehow "legal" folks have been divided against "illegal aliens" by Obama.  If anything, I seem to recall him deporting more illegal aliens than anyone before him.


----------



## P@triot

candycorn said:


> Some are. You seem to be.


That's very odd because I'm doing a lot of laughing right now (while you are _seriously_ pissed) and I'm not poor (sorry to disappoint sweets as I know how badly you wish that were true about me).


----------



## candycorn

P@triot said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some are. You seem to be.
> 
> 
> 
> That's very odd because I'm doing a lot of laughing right now (while you are _seriously_ pissed) and I'm not poor (sorry to disappoint sweets as I know how badly you wish that were true about me).
Click to expand...


----------



## BuckToothMoron

P@triot said:


> While the left will inevitably do what they do best (attempt to replace history with propaganda), here is the true legacy of the Barack Obama presidency...
> 
> 1. The non-stimulating stimulus. Obama’s $750,000,000-plus stimulus plan retarded economic recovery, but it did manage to shatter by gargantuan amounts the record for annual federal budget deficits and set us on the path of approximately doubling the national debt during Obama’s eight years.
> 
> 2. The unconstitutional takeover/reorganization of General Motors and Chrysler. Obama shredded over 200 years of settled bankruptcy law by placing unsecured creditors (UAW) ahead of the secured creditors (bondholders) of those companies.
> 
> 3. Seizing defeat from the jaws of victory. Obama abandoned the winning Bush/Petraeus surge strategy in Iraq, destabilizing that key country, pushing it closer to Iran as well as opening the door for Isis.
> 
> 4. Allowing the American military to fall into a state of disrepair. Well, at least he has made sure that the Navy is using expensive biofuels instead of cheap petroleum.
> 
> 5. Loss of American stature in the world. Jimmy Carter-like, he has sought to charm America’s enemies (the Castros and the Iranian ayatollahs) while disrespecting old allies like the UK and newer allies like Poland. Through his indecisiveness with Syria, his bumbling interference in Libya, his capitulation to the Iranian mullahs, his passive acquiescence to Putin’s takeover of Crimea, and his obvious belief that America owes the world apologies instead of strong leadership, he has greatly reduced respect for our country around the globe.
> 
> 6. Obamacare. ‘Nuff said.
> 
> 7. Dodd-Frank and its wicked spawn, the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau. Ditto.
> 
> 8. Hostility to fossil fuels. Using the EPA and other regulatory agencies, he has done everything he could to cripple the domestic production of cheap, reliable fossil fuels and given subsidies to political cronies and others producing green boondoggles.
> 
> 9. Disrespect for our system of government. He has shown contempt for our Constitution, for anyone who resists his power grabs, and for the American people, particularly the middle class. He seems to have tried to reduce the United States of America to a banana republic by governing in the manner of a Latin American caudillo.
> 
> 10. Weak support for police and an increase of racial tensions. You know it’s bad when the executive director of the National Association of Police Organizations is so frustrated that he publicly accuses the President of the United States of waging “war on cops.”
> 
> 10 things you won’t see the mainstream media talk about in the last 100 days of Obama’s presidency



Yea but he was the first black president, so it was worth all that other shit.


----------



## P@triot

candycorn said:


> I'm really humored that somehow "legal" folks have been divided against "illegal aliens" by Obama.  If anything, I seem to recall him deporting more illegal aliens than anyone before him.


It's funny what you "recall" in your alt-reality. I vividly recall him announcing in press conferences that he would not deport illegals - ensuring that message would be heard loud and clear in Mexico. It was an invite and it resulted in a massive rush of illegals for our border.

Then I recall him *illegally* singing not one but *two* *Presidential Memorandums* in November 2014 which granted amnesty (he never used Executive Orders so that he could say "I used less Executive Orders than almost any other president" and dimwits such as yourself would take it as gospel without realizing he simply used Presidential Memorandums instead).

Then I recall him praising sanctuary cities and sending federal funding to them to help support them. And then I recall him relentlessly bashing anyone who didn't support illegal.

But hey...you continue on with your alt-reality world my dear. It at least keeps you calm. You really lose your shit when forced to step out into the real world of even for a moment.


----------



## candycorn

P@triot said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really humored that somehow "legal" folks have been divided against "illegal aliens" by Obama.  If anything, I seem to recall him deporting more illegal aliens than anyone before him.
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny what you "recall" in your alt-reality. I vividly recall him announcing in press conferences that he would not deport illegals - ensuring that message would be heard loud and clear in Mexico. It was an invite and it resulted in a massive rush of illegals for our border.
> 
> Then I recall him *illegally* singing not one but *two* *Presidential Memorandums* in November 2014 which granted amnesty (he never used Executive Orders so that he could say "I used less Executive Orders than almost any other president" and dimwits such as yourself would take it as gospel without realizing he simply used Presidential Memorandums instead).
> 
> Then I recall him praising sanctuary cities and sending federal funding to them to help support them. And then I recall him relentlessly bashing anyone who didn't support illegal.
> 
> But hey...you continue on with your alt-reality world my dear. It at least keeps you calm. You really lose your shit when forced to step out into the real world of even for a moment.
Click to expand...


Statistics whisper louder than your angry protests:


----------



## BuckToothMoron

candycorn said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he has done a great job on stopping nulear weapons myself.
Click to expand...


Ah Candybrain, you're always good for a completely stupid and inaccurate opinion.
Obama under fire after North Korean nuke test
*Obama under fire after North Korean nuke test*
Republicans and Democrats alike say the administration's policies have failed to stop Kim Jong Un.
Pressure grew on President Barack Obama on Friday — including from his own party's nominee, Hillary Clinton — to take more aggressive action against North Korea for its latest nuclear weapons test, including using new sanctions authority that could put the White House at odds with China, Pyongyang's protector and largest trading partner.


----------



## P@triot

candycorn said:


> Statistics whisper louder than your angry protests


Barack Obama's Presidential Memorandums in November of 2014 speak even louder than your statistics my dear. Here they are - the official PM's. Enjoy...

Presidential Memorandum -- Creating Welcoming Communities and Fully Integrating Immigrants and Refugees

Presidential Memorandum -- Modernizing and Streamlining the U.S. Immigrant Visa System for the 21st Century


----------



## JBond

candycorn said:


> Legacy:
> 
> OBL is dead
> GM is alive
> The market is up
> Unemployment is down
> We’re no longer spilling blood by the gallon in the ME
> Gas is around 2 bucks a gallon.
> 
> Thank you Mr. President.


The Democrats are at their best when they parrot simple ideas. Throw mom of a cliff, starve children, etc. That message doesn't resonate anymore.


----------



## candycorn

P@triot said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Statistics whisper louder than your angry protests
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obama's Presidential Memorandums in November of 2014 speak even louder than your statistics my dear. Here they are - the official PM's. Enjoy...
> 
> Presidential Memorandum -- Creating Welcoming Communities and Fully Integrating Immigrants and Refugees
> 
> Presidential Memorandum -- Modernizing and Streamlining the U.S. Immigrant Visa System for the 21st Century
Click to expand...


Not sure what one has to do with the other...Obama deported more illegals than any other President.  It's been proven time and again. 
As for the divisive quality of doing such...well that's your fable.


----------



## candycorn

the_human_being said:


> The 45th President of the United States - A real President - A working President.
> 
> View attachment 103692




Meanwhile the following remain true and unchallenged from any serious quarter:

OBL is dead
GM is alive
The market is up
Unemployment is down
We’re no longer spilling blood by the gallon in the ME
Gas is around 2 bucks a gallon.

Thank you Mr. President


----------



## Rambunctious

*Barack Obama's Legacy*

**


----------



## JBond

candycorn said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Statistics whisper louder than your angry protests
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obama's Presidential Memorandums in November of 2014 speak even louder than your statistics my dear. Here they are - the official PM's. Enjoy...
> 
> Presidential Memorandum -- Creating Welcoming Communities and Fully Integrating Immigrants and Refugees
> 
> Presidential Memorandum -- Modernizing and Streamlining the U.S. Immigrant Visa System for the 21st Century
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure what one has to do with the other...Obama deported more illegals than any other President.  It's been proven time and again.
> As for the divisive quality of doing such...well that's your fable.
Click to expand...

A childish response. Obama created random rules to fit a failed agenda.


----------



## oreo

P@triot said:


> While the left will inevitably do what they do best (attempt to replace history with propaganda), here is the true legacy of the Barack Obama presidency...
> 
> 1. The non-stimulating stimulus. Obama’s $750,000,000-plus stimulus plan retarded economic recovery, but it did manage to shatter by gargantuan amounts the record for annual federal budget deficits and set us on the path of approximately doubling the national debt during Obama’s eight years.
> 
> 2. The unconstitutional takeover/reorganization of General Motors and Chrysler. Obama shredded over 200 years of settled bankruptcy law by placing unsecured creditors (UAW) ahead of the secured creditors (bondholders) of those companies.
> 
> 3. Seizing defeat from the jaws of victory. Obama abandoned the winning Bush/Petraeus surge strategy in Iraq, destabilizing that key country, pushing it closer to Iran as well as opening the door for Isis.
> 
> 4. Allowing the American military to fall into a state of disrepair. Well, at least he has made sure that the Navy is using expensive biofuels instead of cheap petroleum.
> 
> 5. Loss of American stature in the world. Jimmy Carter-like, he has sought to charm America’s enemies (the Castros and the Iranian ayatollahs) while disrespecting old allies like the UK and newer allies like Poland. Through his indecisiveness with Syria, his bumbling interference in Libya, his capitulation to the Iranian mullahs, his passive acquiescence to Putin’s takeover of Crimea, and his obvious belief that America owes the world apologies instead of strong leadership, he has greatly reduced respect for our country around the globe.
> 
> 6. Obamacare. ‘Nuff said.
> 
> 7. Dodd-Frank and its wicked spawn, the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau. Ditto.
> 
> 8. Hostility to fossil fuels. Using the EPA and other regulatory agencies, he has done everything he could to cripple the domestic production of cheap, reliable fossil fuels and given subsidies to political cronies and others producing green boondoggles.
> 
> 9. Disrespect for our system of government. He has shown contempt for our Constitution, for anyone who resists his power grabs, and for the American people, particularly the middle class. He seems to have tried to reduce the United States of America to a banana republic by governing in the manner of a Latin American caudillo.
> 
> 10. Weak support for police and an increase of racial tensions. You know it’s bad when the executive director of the National Association of Police Organizations is so frustrated that he publicly accuses the President of the United States of waging “war on cops.”
> 
> 10 things you won’t see the mainstream media talk about in the last 100 days of Obama’s presidency




Obama certainly didn't have 3 ongoing Russian investigations that look to be headed toward impeachment. Nor were we on the verge of 2 new wars.  Obama didn't spend 21 million taxpayer dollars getting back and forth to Mar a Lago. Obama didn't play golf 19 times during the* first 100 days of being in office.*







If your attempt is to compare Obama with Trump you have bombed out.


----------



## P@triot

candycorn said:


> Meanwhile the following remain true and unchallenged from any serious quarter:
> 
> OBL is dead
> GM is alive
> The market is up
> Unemployment is down
> We’re no longer spilling blood by the gallon in the ME
> Gas is around 2 bucks a gallon.
> 
> Thank you Mr. President


Meanwhile the following remain true and unchallenged from any serious quarter:

OBL is dead ISIS is alive
GM is alive Solyndra is dead (after $500 million in tax payer dollars)
The market is up The national debt is way up
Unemployment is down Food stamps are way up
We’re no longer spilling blood by the gallon in the ME Bwahahaha! The Middle East is on fire and a total mess thanks to Obama's "Advance Islam" doctrine. And oh yeah - more people died in Afghanistan under Barack Obama than GWB.
Gas is around 2 bucks a gallon When it was a $1.47 per gallon when he was sworn in

Thank you Mr. President Thanks a lot, _asshole_


----------



## P@triot

oreo said:


> Obama certainly didn't have 3 ongoing Russian investigations that look to be *headed toward impeachment*.


----------



## P@triot

oreo said:


> If your attempt is to compare Obama with Trump you have bombed out.


I would *never* do that - because there is no comparison. *President Trump* achieved more in his first 100 days than Barack Obama did in 8 years.

Barack Obama can only be compared to Hugo Chávez. Both collapsed nations that were very strong. Both were power-hungry, maniacal dictators. Both had the IQ of your average high school dropout. Both eschewed reality in favor of ideology.


----------



## August West

P@triot said:


> While the left will inevitably do what they do best (attempt to replace history with propaganda), here is the true legacy of the Barack Obama presidency...
> 
> 1. The non-stimulating stimulus. Obama’s $750,000,000-plus stimulus plan retarded economic recovery, but it did manage to shatter by gargantuan amounts the record for annual federal budget deficits and set us on the path of approximately doubling the national debt during Obama’s eight years.
> 
> 2. The unconstitutional takeover/reorganization of General Motors and Chrysler. Obama shredded over 200 years of settled bankruptcy law by placing unsecured creditors (UAW) ahead of the secured creditors (bondholders) of those companies.
> 
> 3. Seizing defeat from the jaws of victory. Obama abandoned the winning Bush/Petraeus surge strategy in Iraq, destabilizing that key country, pushing it closer to Iran as well as opening the door for Isis.
> 
> 4. Allowing the American military to fall into a state of disrepair. Well, at least he has made sure that the Navy is using expensive biofuels instead of cheap petroleum.
> 
> 5. Loss of American stature in the world. Jimmy Carter-like, he has sought to charm America’s enemies (the Castros and the Iranian ayatollahs) while disrespecting old allies like the UK and newer allies like Poland. Through his indecisiveness with Syria, his bumbling interference in Libya, his capitulation to the Iranian mullahs, his passive acquiescence to Putin’s takeover of Crimea, and his obvious belief that America owes the world apologies instead of strong leadership, he has greatly reduced respect for our country around the globe.
> 
> 6. Obamacare. ‘Nuff said.
> 
> 7. Dodd-Frank and its wicked spawn, the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau. Ditto.
> 
> 8. Hostility to fossil fuels. Using the EPA and other regulatory agencies, he has done everything he could to cripple the domestic production of cheap, reliable fossil fuels and given subsidies to political cronies and others producing green boondoggles.
> 
> 9. Disrespect for our system of government. He has shown contempt for our Constitution, for anyone who resists his power grabs, and for the American people, particularly the middle class. He seems to have tried to reduce the United States of America to a banana republic by governing in the manner of a Latin American caudillo.
> 
> 10. Weak support for police and an increase of racial tensions. You know it’s bad when the executive director of the National Association of Police Organizations is so frustrated that he publicly accuses the President of the United States of waging “war on cops.”
> 
> 10 things you won’t see the mainstream media talk about in the last 100 days of Obama’s presidency


Every thing today is 1000X better than it was when Gomer left office with the exception of the GOP`s debt. You have no case, just whining.


----------



## P@triot

oreo said:


> Obama certainly didn't have 3 ongoing Russian investigations that look to be *headed toward impeachment*.


I can't get over the fact that the left believes you can impeach any president if you don't like the fact that they won the election over their preferred candidate.


----------



## P@triot

August West said:


> Every thing today is 1000X better than it was when Gomer left office with the exception of the GOP`s debt. You have no case, just whining.


Uh....the case is laid out point-by-point, snowflake. _You_ have no case - just whining. There is no denying that Barack Obama turned the U.S. into a complete mess. Hell - after 8 years of Obama nobody knows what _bathroom_ to use. The idiot literally created a problem with _bathrooms_ for God sakes!!! All he did was create problems.


----------



## August West

P@triot said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every thing today is 1000X better than it was when Gomer left office with the exception of the GOP`s debt. You have no case, just whining.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh....the case is laid out point-by-point, snowflake. _You_ have no case - just whining. There is no denying that Barack Obama turned the U.S. into a complete mess. Hell - after 8 years of Obama nobody knows what _bathroom_ to use. The idiot literally created a problem with _bathrooms_ for God sakes!!! All he did was create problems.
Click to expand...

No better proof that he was a success is the fact that bathrooms are the biggest issue you`ve got. Life long racists blaming Obama for their racism is always a hoot.You`ve got point by point nothingness snowflake.


----------



## P@triot

August West said:


> Life long racists blaming Obama for their racism is always a hoot.


Not as much of a "hoot" as watching you deny reality! Race relations are far worse after Obama and even you know it.


----------



## P@triot

August West said:


> No better proof that he was a success is the fact that bathrooms are the biggest issue you`ve got.


No better proof of your inability to accept reality than the fact that you think Obama's bathroom mess is a "bigger issue" than his $20 trillion in debt, the Middle East that he set on fire, the record number of people out of the workforce, the record number of people on food stamps, or his complete destruction of the U.S. Constitution.


----------



## dannyboys

JBond said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Legacy:
> 
> OBL is dead
> GM is alive
> The market is up
> Unemployment is down
> We’re no longer spilling blood by the gallon in the ME
> Gas is around 2 bucks a gallon.
> 
> Thank you Mr. President.
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats are at their best when they parrot simple ideas. Throw mom of a cliff, starve children, etc. That message doesn't resonate anymore.
Click to expand...

Don't forget: "the REPs WANT dirty air and water!"


----------



## August West

P@triot said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> No better proof that he was a success is the fact that bathrooms are the biggest issue you`ve got.
> 
> 
> 
> No better proof of your inability to accept reality than the fact that you think Obama's bathroom mess is a "bigger issue" than his $20 trillion in debt, the Middle East that he set on fire, the record number of people out of the workforce, the record number of people on food stamps, or his complete destruction of the U.S. Constitution.
Click to expand...

The debt is your baby. Gomer started 2 wars and put them on the credit card and now the bills come due. His tax cuts that weren`t needed and accomplished nothing other than increase the debt. Why do Republicans expect free stuff all the time? A passing 9th grader learns in his first economics class that spending more and cutting taxes is idiotic. If you bought a new Corvette would you take a day off work every week and shrink your pay check? Take advantage of this learning opportunity I`m giving you.
The three best charts on how Clinton’s surpluses became Bush and Obama’s deficits


----------



## candycorn

dannyboys said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Legacy:
> 
> OBL is dead
> GM is alive
> The market is up
> Unemployment is down
> We’re no longer spilling blood by the gallon in the ME
> Gas is around 2 bucks a gallon.
> 
> Thank you Mr. President.
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats are at their best when they parrot simple ideas. Throw mom of a cliff, starve children, etc. That message doesn't resonate anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget: "the REPs WANT dirty air and water!"
Click to expand...


I don’t believe that. I do feel that they view that as just the costs of doing business the Republican way.  South Texas has had 4 “boil water” advisories in the last twelve months or so.  One of which the hazard was so bad, boiling didn’t even resolve the potential health risk.  

The newly elected Republican Mayor refused to name the corporation culprit that poisoned the water, refused to file charges, etc… (Valero Energy).  The outcry was so bad, he resigned after 37 days on Facebook.  Is it just a coincidence that once the GOP takes over, public safety is traded for supposed “good jobs” that industry provides?  No.


----------



## miketx

candycorn said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Legacy:
> 
> OBL is dead
> GM is alive
> The market is up
> Unemployment is down
> We’re no longer spilling blood by the gallon in the ME
> Gas is around 2 bucks a gallon.
> 
> Thank you Mr. President.
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats are at their best when they parrot simple ideas. Throw mom of a cliff, starve children, etc. That message doesn't resonate anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget: "the REPs WANT dirty air and water!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don’t believe that. I do feel that they view that as just the costs of doing business the Republican way.  South Texas has had 4 “boil water” advisories in the last twelve months or so.  One of which the hazard was so bad, boiling didn’t even resolve the potential health risk.
> 
> The newly elected Republican Mayor refused to name the corporation culprit that poisoned the water, refused to file charges, etc… (Valero Energy).  The outcry was so bad, he resigned after 37 days on Facebook.  Is it just a coincidence that once the GOP takes over, public safety is traded for supposed “good jobs” that industry provides?  No.
Click to expand...

I think I saw that movie. It was just as fake.


----------



## P@triot

August West said:


> The debt is your baby. Gomer started 2 wars and put them on the credit card and now the bills come due.


Oh snowflake...the Bush debt was *fully* accounted for when he left office. There is no denying Barack's $10 trillion in deficit spending. It's his and he has to own it (as do you).


August West said:


> His tax cuts that weren`t needed and accomplished nothing other than increase the debt.


Spoken like a true left-wing nitwit. My money belongs to me - *not* the U.S. government. They owe it to me to allow me to keep as much as possible - no matter how much whining you do for more handouts.


August West said:


> Why do Republicans expect free stuff all the time?


Republican's *aren't* the one's demanding free stuff - that would be you lazy and uneducated leftards. We spend over a trillion dollars per year on unconstitutional failed socialists programs. More than double what we spend on defense. It was the Dumbocrats who pushed through welfare and Social Security in the 1930's. Republicans vehemently opposed it (and accurately predicted what would happen). It was the Dumbocrats who pushed through Medicare and Medicaid in the 1930's. Republicans vehemently opposed it (and accurately predicted what would happen). It was the Dumbocrats who pushed through Obamacare in 2009. Republicans vehemently opposed it (and accurately predicted what would happen).


August West said:


> A passing 9th grader learns in his first economics class that spending more and cutting taxes is idiotic.


A passing 9th grader learns in his first economics class that the socialism, Marxism, communism, fascism that you left-wingers support is idiotic. It's a failed ideology that endanger in $20 trillion in debt.


August West said:


> If you bought a new Corvette would you take a day off work every week and shrink your pay check?


Conservatives are smart enough not to buy the Corvette in the first place, snowflake. You buy the Corvette and then demand that all of society keep ponying up to cover your bill. It never works. But you're dumb enough to keep trying.


----------



## P@triot

candycorn said:


> I don’t believe that. I do feel that they view that as just the costs of doing business the Republican way.  South Texas has had 4 “boil water” advisories in the last twelve months or so.  One of which the hazard was so bad, boiling didn’t even resolve the potential health risk.
> 
> The newly elected Republican Mayor refused to name the corporation culprit that poisoned the water, refused to file charges, etc… (Valero Energy).  The outcry was so bad, he resigned after 37 days on Facebook.  Is it just a coincidence that once the GOP takes over, public safety is traded for supposed “good jobs” that industry provides?  No.


Now just imagine if all of you left-wing lunatics weren't completely reliant on government for even your most basic needs - like water.

That's the type of world that you people want to create - dependency on government for even the most basic needs. Which creates a *single* *point* of *failure*. If government fails (as in your Texas example) then all of society fails and suffers.


----------



## candycorn

P@triot said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t believe that. I do feel that they view that as just the costs of doing business the Republican way.  South Texas has had 4 “boil water” advisories in the last twelve months or so.  One of which the hazard was so bad, boiling didn’t even resolve the potential health risk.
> 
> The newly elected Republican Mayor refused to name the corporation culprit that poisoned the water, refused to file charges, etc… (Valero Energy).  The outcry was so bad, he resigned after 37 days on Facebook.  Is it just a coincidence that once the GOP takes over, public safety is traded for supposed “good jobs” that industry provides?  No.
> 
> 
> 
> Now just imagine if all of you left-wing lunatics weren't completely reliant on government for even your most basic needs - like water.
> 
> That's the type of world that you people want to create - dependency on government for even the most basic needs. Which creates a *single* *point* of *failure*. If government fails (as in your Texas example) then all of society fails and suffers.
Click to expand...


The GOP has ruled Texas with an iron fist since 1990.  With plants routinely blowing up and water advisories being the norm, flooding yet again in Houston; the nation only need look at the shit hole Texas is to see what happens when you let the GOP run things for any amount of time.  Its the world that has been created by the GOP; no regulations, shitty schools, widespread poverty, and nothing on the horizon except more to come.


----------



## P@triot

candycorn said:


> Its the world that has been created by the GOP; no regulations, shitty schools, widespread poverty, and nothing on the horizon except more to come.


And the sad part is that world is exponentially better than the one created by Dumbocrats - where crime is rampant, schools are even worse, buildings are dilapidated, extreme poverty, and unimaginable debt. All of it culminating into bankrupt like Detroit. Never seen a major Republican run city go bankrupt.

So I guess we can both agree finally that government _is_ the problem. I've been telling you that for 5 years now sweets. Took you a looooong time to finally figure it out.


----------



## candycorn

P@triot said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its the world that has been created by the GOP; no regulations, shitty schools, widespread poverty, and nothing on the horizon except more to come.
> 
> 
> 
> And the sad part is that world is exponentially better than the one created by Dumbocrats - where crime is rampant, schools are even worse, buildings are dilapidated, extreme poverty, and unimaginable debt. All of it culminating into bankrupt like Detroit. Never seen a major Republican run city go bankrupt.
Click to expand...

Has there ever been a major city run by a Republican?



P@triot said:


> So I guess we can both agree finally that government _is_ the problem. I've been telling you that for 5 years now sweets. Took you a looooong time to finally figure it out.



No, GOP government is the problem.  Property taxes in the shithole of Texas are among the highest in the nation.  The taxpayers ROI is water they can't drink and a burning fuse on every plant, childhood poverty nearing 1 in 4 kids, and the most pressing issue being addressed by the legislature is about bathrooms.


----------



## P@triot

candycorn said:


> No, GOP government is the problem.  Property taxes in the shithole of Texas


*Dallas:*



 
*Detroit:


 
Me:


 *


----------



## easyt65

Barak Obama's Legacy Summed Up:


p


----------



## P@triot

candycorn said:


> No, GOP government is the problem.


Sorry - this argument is *over*. Detroit was the _ultimate_ left-wing utopia. Over 65 years of full Dumbocrat control (Mayor _and_ city council). On top of that - they had the most powerful unions in the world (the beloved UAW).

And how did that turn out? It's worse than a third-world shit-hole. Buildings are dilapidated. Crime is rampant (drugs, prostitution, violence, etc.). The fire department tankers leak so bad that by the time they get to the fire - they have no water. They just stopped filling them up. The education is _dreadful_. And the city had to file bankruptcy.

In others words, the guaranteed results of left-wing policy.


----------



## easyt65

Barry promised he would not abandon Detroit....

He also promised to have the most transparent administration evuh, promised the ACA would not cost a dime, and if you liked your plan you could keep your plan...

Let's face it...Liberals LOVE being lied to and being led around by that ring in their nose....


----------



## P@triot

candycorn said:


> Has there ever been a major city run by a Republican? No, GOP government is the problem.


So much for your uninformed, uneducated theory on Republican leadership.... 

Interesting: America’s Top Ten Governors Have One Thing in Common


----------



## candycorn

P@triot said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has there ever been a major city run by a Republican? No, GOP government is the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> So much for your uninformed, uneducated theory on Republican leadership....
> 
> Interesting: America’s Top Ten Governors Have One Thing in Common
Click to expand...


And the names of the cities are_______


----------



## candycorn

P@triot said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, GOP government is the problem.  Property taxes in the shithole of Texas
> 
> 
> 
> *Dallas:*
> View attachment 122278
> *Detroit:
> View attachment 122279
> Me:
> View attachment 122280 *
Click to expand...


Dallas?  What was the old line about it ?  If I were going to give the world an enema, I’d stick the nozzle in Dallas…

So many homeless….they put up signs to keep others from disturbing them.


----------



## bendog

Obama's legacy?  The House Freedom Caucus will sign off on keeping the Medicaid expansion, and gummit subsidizing private health insurance policies.


----------



## P@triot

candycorn said:


> Dallas?  What was the old line about it ?


I believe the old line is "Dallas is flourishing while Detroit filed bankruptcy".


----------



## candycorn

P@triot said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dallas?  What was the old line about it ?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the old line is "Dallas is flourishing while Detroit filed bankruptcy".
Click to expand...


Someone has never been to Dallas.  The reason there are so many cities around Dallas is because nobody wants to live in Dallas.


----------



## Crixus

P@triot said:


> While the left will inevitably do what they do best (attempt to replace history with propaganda), here is the true legacy of the Barack Obama presidency...
> 
> 1. The non-stimulating stimulus. Obama’s $750,000,000-plus stimulus plan retarded economic recovery, but it did manage to shatter by gargantuan amounts the record for annual federal budget deficits and set us on the path of approximately doubling the national debt during Obama’s eight years.
> 
> 2. The unconstitutional takeover/reorganization of General Motors and Chrysler. Obama shredded over 200 years of settled bankruptcy law by placing unsecured creditors (UAW) ahead of the secured creditors (bondholders) of those companies.
> 
> 3. Seizing defeat from the jaws of victory. Obama abandoned the winning Bush/Petraeus surge strategy in Iraq, destabilizing that key country, pushing it closer to Iran as well as opening the door for Isis.
> 
> 4. Allowing the American military to fall into a state of disrepair. Well, at least he has made sure that the Navy is using expensive biofuels instead of cheap petroleum.
> 
> 5. Loss of American stature in the world. Jimmy Carter-like, he has sought to charm America’s enemies (the Castros and the Iranian ayatollahs) while disrespecting old allies like the UK and newer allies like Poland. Through his indecisiveness with Syria, his bumbling interference in Libya, his capitulation to the Iranian mullahs, his passive acquiescence to Putin’s takeover of Crimea, and his obvious belief that America owes the world apologies instead of strong leadership, he has greatly reduced respect for our country around the globe.
> 
> 6. Obamacare. ‘Nuff said.
> 
> 7. Dodd-Frank and its wicked spawn, the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau. Ditto.
> 
> 8. Hostility to fossil fuels. Using the EPA and other regulatory agencies, he has done everything he could to cripple the domestic production of cheap, reliable fossil fuels and given subsidies to political cronies and others producing green boondoggles.
> 
> 9. Disrespect for our system of government. He has shown contempt for our Constitution, for anyone who resists his power grabs, and for the American people, particularly the middle class. He seems to have tried to reduce the United States of America to a banana republic by governing in the manner of a Latin American caudillo.
> 
> 10. Weak support for police and an increase of racial tensions. You know it’s bad when the executive director of the National Association of Police Organizations is so frustrated that he publicly accuses the President of the United States of waging “war on cops.”
> 
> 10 things you won’t see the mainstream media talk about in the last 100 days of Obama’s presidency





First half black presidant. That's about what Bammers legacy will amount to.


----------



## P@triot

So as he preaches about marxism ("my brother's keeper") while the world burns, Barack Insane Obama continues to create a carbon footprint the size of China and continues to hoard unimaginable wealth (a *$60 million* book deal) while erecting monuments to _himself_.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

This guy is truly in love with himself. I heard he is taking yoga so he can gets flexible enough to suck his own crank.


----------



## Crixus

BuckToothMoron said:


> This guy is truly in love with himself. I heard he is taking yoga so he can gets flexible enough to suck his own crank.




That works? A person can really do that ?


----------



## Flash




----------



## P@triot




----------



## P@triot




----------



## P@triot

What a pitiful legacy...

Obama’s 2018 budget requests will make him most expensive ex-president on taxpayer dime — Here’s why


----------



## P@triot

What a shame - so many unnecessary deaths because Barack Insane Obama is a dirtbag.

Obama Named As Deadliest President in U.S. History After FBI Releases His Terrifying Secret


----------



## miketx

Indeed. The bastard single handedly set back race relations 50 years.


----------



## LaDexter

Obama's full legacy will be that he was a 

Liar
Coward
Bigot
Kleptocrat
Traitor

which will end up on his tombstone after he gets convicted for the dozens of counts of treason he is 100% guilty of


----------



## P@triot

The most divisive President in U.S. _history_...

Obama bashes Trump for ‘dividing people’ to win WH — then Ben Shapiro hits back hard with fact check


----------



## Aletheia4u




----------



## Kosh

Obama was the greatest gift for Republicans..

However once again the Republicans are dropping the ball.


----------



## LaDexter

because today's "Republicans" are mostly frauds, left wing big spending Zionists obsessed with Israel beyond anything else....

Lindsay Graham
Paul Ryan
Mitch McConnell

they are nothing but kleptocratic traitors, not "conservatives"


----------



## RealDave

P@triot said:


> While the left will inevitably do what they do best (attempt to replace history with propaganda), here is the true legacy of the Barack Obama presidency...
> 
> 1. The non-stimulating stimulus. Obama’s $750,000,000-plus stimulus plan retarded economic recovery, but it did manage to shatter by gargantuan amounts the record for annual federal budget deficits and set us on the path of approximately doubling the national debt during Obama’s eight years.
> 
> 2. The unconstitutional takeover/reorganization of General Motors and Chrysler. Obama shredded over 200 years of settled bankruptcy law by placing unsecured creditors (UAW) ahead of the secured creditors (bondholders) of those companies.
> 
> 3. Seizing defeat from the jaws of victory. Obama abandoned the winning Bush/Petraeus surge strategy in Iraq, destabilizing that key country, pushing it closer to Iran as well as opening the door for Isis.
> 
> 4. Allowing the American military to fall into a state of disrepair. Well, at least he has made sure that the Navy is using expensive biofuels instead of cheap petroleum.
> 
> 5. Loss of American stature in the world. Jimmy Carter-like, he has sought to charm America’s enemies (the Castros and the Iranian ayatollahs) while disrespecting old allies like the UK and newer allies like Poland. Through his indecisiveness with Syria, his bumbling interference in Libya, his capitulation to the Iranian mullahs, his passive acquiescence to Putin’s takeover of Crimea, and his obvious belief that America owes the world apologies instead of strong leadership, he has greatly reduced respect for our country around the globe.
> 
> 6. Obamacare. ‘Nuff said.
> 
> 7. Dodd-Frank and its wicked spawn, the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau. Ditto.
> 
> 8. Hostility to fossil fuels. Using the EPA and other regulatory agencies, he has done everything he could to cripple the domestic production of cheap, reliable fossil fuels and given subsidies to political cronies and others producing green boondoggles.
> 
> 9. Disrespect for our system of government. He has shown contempt for our Constitution, for anyone who resists his power grabs, and for the American people, particularly the middle class. He seems to have tried to reduce the United States of America to a banana republic by governing in the manner of a Latin American caudillo.
> 
> 10. Weak support for police and an increase of racial tensions. You know it’s bad when the executive director of the National Association of Police Organizations is so frustrated that he publicly accuses the President of the United States of waging “war on cops.”
> 
> 10 things you won’t see the mainstream media talk about in the last 100 days of Obama’s presidency



So we are still losing 800,000 jobs a month, the economy is still shrinking at a rate over 6%

Yes?  

The CBO said the stimulus bill did exactly what it was supposed to be.,

Dumbass


----------



## RealDave

P@triot said:


> While the left will inevitably do what they do best (attempt to replace history with propaganda), here is the true legacy of the Barack Obama presidency...
> 
> 1. The non-stimulating stimulus. Obama’s $750,000,000-plus stimulus plan retarded economic recovery, but it did manage to shatter by gargantuan amounts the record for annual federal budget deficits and set us on the path of approximately doubling the national debt during Obama’s eight years.
> 
> 2. The unconstitutional takeover/reorganization of General Motors and Chrysler. Obama shredded over 200 years of settled bankruptcy law by placing unsecured creditors (UAW) ahead of the secured creditors (bondholders) of those companies.
> 
> 3. Seizing defeat from the jaws of victory. Obama abandoned the winning Bush/Petraeus surge strategy in Iraq, destabilizing that key country, pushing it closer to Iran as well as opening the door for Isis.
> 
> 4. Allowing the American military to fall into a state of disrepair. Well, at least he has made sure that the Navy is using expensive biofuels instead of cheap petroleum.
> 
> 5. Loss of American stature in the world. Jimmy Carter-like, he has sought to charm America’s enemies (the Castros and the Iranian ayatollahs) while disrespecting old allies like the UK and newer allies like Poland. Through his indecisiveness with Syria, his bumbling interference in Libya, his capitulation to the Iranian mullahs, his passive acquiescence to Putin’s takeover of Crimea, and his obvious belief that America owes the world apologies instead of strong leadership, he has greatly reduced respect for our country around the globe.
> 
> 6. Obamacare. ‘Nuff said.
> 
> 7. Dodd-Frank and its wicked spawn, the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau. Ditto.
> 
> 8. Hostility to fossil fuels. Using the EPA and other regulatory agencies, he has done everything he could to cripple the domestic production of cheap, reliable fossil fuels and given subsidies to political cronies and others producing green boondoggles.
> 
> 9. Disrespect for our system of government. He has shown contempt for our Constitution, for anyone who resists his power grabs, and for the American people, particularly the middle class. He seems to have tried to reduce the United States of America to a banana republic by governing in the manner of a Latin American caudillo.
> 
> 10. Weak support for police and an increase of racial tensions. You know it’s bad when the executive director of the National Association of Police Organizations is so frustrated that he publicly accuses the President of the United States of waging “war on cops.”
> 
> 10 things you won’t see the mainstream media talk about in the last 100 days of Obama’s presidency


And, Bush invaded Iraq.  Bush took out Iran's number one enemy.
'
You can pout, stomp your feet, lie your ass off, & try to blame Obama all you want.  But even a jackass like you knows that was Bush  All Bush.  All supported by anti-American fools like you.


----------



## Thinker101

RealDave said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> While the left will inevitably do what they do best (attempt to replace history with propaganda), here is the true legacy of the Barack Obama presidency...
> 
> 1. The non-stimulating stimulus. Obama’s $750,000,000-plus stimulus plan retarded economic recovery, but it did manage to shatter by gargantuan amounts the record for annual federal budget deficits and set us on the path of approximately doubling the national debt during Obama’s eight years.
> 
> 2. The unconstitutional takeover/reorganization of General Motors and Chrysler. Obama shredded over 200 years of settled bankruptcy law by placing unsecured creditors (UAW) ahead of the secured creditors (bondholders) of those companies.
> 
> 3. Seizing defeat from the jaws of victory. Obama abandoned the winning Bush/Petraeus surge strategy in Iraq, destabilizing that key country, pushing it closer to Iran as well as opening the door for Isis.
> 
> 4. Allowing the American military to fall into a state of disrepair. Well, at least he has made sure that the Navy is using expensive biofuels instead of cheap petroleum.
> 
> 5. Loss of American stature in the world. Jimmy Carter-like, he has sought to charm America’s enemies (the Castros and the Iranian ayatollahs) while disrespecting old allies like the UK and newer allies like Poland. Through his indecisiveness with Syria, his bumbling interference in Libya, his capitulation to the Iranian mullahs, his passive acquiescence to Putin’s takeover of Crimea, and his obvious belief that America owes the world apologies instead of strong leadership, he has greatly reduced respect for our country around the globe.
> 
> 6. Obamacare. ‘Nuff said.
> 
> 7. Dodd-Frank and its wicked spawn, the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau. Ditto.
> 
> 8. Hostility to fossil fuels. Using the EPA and other regulatory agencies, he has done everything he could to cripple the domestic production of cheap, reliable fossil fuels and given subsidies to political cronies and others producing green boondoggles.
> 
> 9. Disrespect for our system of government. He has shown contempt for our Constitution, for anyone who resists his power grabs, and for the American people, particularly the middle class. He seems to have tried to reduce the United States of America to a banana republic by governing in the manner of a Latin American caudillo.
> 
> 10. Weak support for police and an increase of racial tensions. You know it’s bad when the executive director of the National Association of Police Organizations is so frustrated that he publicly accuses the President of the United States of waging “war on cops.”
> 
> 10 things you won’t see the mainstream media talk about in the last 100 days of Obama’s presidency
> 
> 
> 
> And, Bush invaded Iraq.  Bush took out Iran's number one enemy.
> '
> You can pout, stomp your feet, lie your ass off, & try to blame Obama all you want.  But even a jackass like you knows that was Bush  All Bush.  All supported by anti-American fools like you.
Click to expand...


Wow, here I thought this thread was about Obama's legacy.


----------



## P@triot

RealDave said:


> So we are still losing 800,000 jobs a month, the economy is still shrinking at a rate over 6% Yes?


No. After the American people got a first-hand look at *failed* left-wing policy, they turned to Republicans nation-wide in the 2010 “shellacking”. Those Republicans then implemented conservative policy which started the road back to prosperity.

Thanks for playing, junior.


----------



## P@triot

RealDave said:


> And, Bush invaded Iraq.


And? Is there a point behind that painfully obvious statement?


----------



## LaDexter

O covered for W

O never gets elected unless W runs the US into the ground by outspending LBJ

W dances with Ms. O since Mr. O is really a faggot


----------



## Desperado

Barack Obama's Legacy is that he is America's first  Muslim and non natural born citizen to become President.


----------



## P@triot

This is what happens when the left nominates and elects an amateur to the White House...

Under Obama’s leadership, Border Patrol used faulty IT system that didn’t keep border safe


----------



## miketx

Desperado said:


> Barack Obama's Legacy is that he is America's first  Muslim and non natural born citizen to become President.


Praised criminals, destroyed race relations, massive debt, flooded us with illegals, made us a laughing stick.


----------



## P@triot

The Obama Administration was the most corrupt administration in U.S. history...


> President Barack Obama’s Justice Department created a “slush fund” of nearly $1 billion using legal settlements with banks and steered those funds to political allies on the left while excluding conservative groups, internal documents show.


Obama Justice Department's ‘Slush Fund’ Boosted Liberal Groups


----------



## LaDexter

P@triot said:


> The Obama Administration was the most corrupt administration in U.S. history..





Jeff Sessions can't seem to find any of that corruption.

Jeff Sessions wants to protect O for protecting W and Israel regarding 911.

Jeff Sessions wants Trump out and the Swamp to grow, as long as Jeff Sessions gets his cut...


----------



## P@triot




----------



## P@triot




----------



## P@triot

The numbers don’t lie....progressives do


----------



## P@triot

I never cease to marvel at how easy it is for politicians in their party to dupe the left...


> In reality, the Middle East was a hotbed of terrorism — which eventually bore ISIS — and Russia became America’s biggest geo-political threat, just as Romney had predicted.


Despite the fact that he didn’t have access to the most sophisticated national security intelligence reports that Barack Insane Obama had access to, Mitt Romney proved that he had his finger on the pulse of the geopolitical landscape. He would have been a 1,000x’s the President that Obama was. Such a shame that Obama engaged in such massive voter fraud and voter oppression.

Report: Obama deliberately misled America on Al Qaeda in 2012 to help his chances of re-election


----------



## P@triot

The most corrupt administration in U.S. history...


> Judicial Watch obtained 900 pages of documents Monday showing the EPA used social media to lobby support for the Waters of the United States rule. The agency used Thunderclap, a platform that shares messages across Facebook and Twitter, to recruit outside groups to generate support for various environmental policies.
> 
> Federal law prohibits agencies from engaging in propaganda. It also forbids agencies from using federal resources to conduct grass-roots campaigns that prod U.S. citizens into browbeating lawmakers to act on pending legislation.


What an ugly legacy for Barack Insane Obama

Watchdogs Turn Up More Evidence Obama’s EPA Broke Federal Law


----------



## easyt65

As the FBI is exposed as criminally rogue, Mueller's and Comey's crimes are exposed, and  Hillary is confirmef to be a criminal, Obama's 'Legacy' is made complete.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

P@triot, post: 15399561 





P@triot said:


> 3. Seizing defeat from the jaws of victory. Obama abandoned the winning Bush/Petraeus surge strategy in Iraq, destabilizing that key country, pushing it closer to Iran as well as opening the door for Isis.



That's Bullshit. Bush surrendered Iraq just before leaving office in 2008. The surge didn't really work. Bush set a date for US Troops to be gone from Iraq cities by mid-2009. Anti-government former SH Generals took Bush's surrender seriously and waited it out. There was no victory. There were no WMD in Iraq. Trump told you Bush lied and caused the entire mess. Why don't you believe him.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

easyt65, post: 18751675 





easyt65 said:


> As the FBI is exposed as criminally rogue,



Really?  Is Trump going to jail the entire FBI and set up his own police state? Where are you wingnut haters going with this?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

easyt65, post: 18751675 





easyt65 said:


> Hillary is confirmef to be a criminal,



In what judicial system is Hillary confirmed to be a criminal? Are we a fascist state now?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

P@triot, post: 15399561 





P@triot said:


> here is the true legacy of the Barack Obama presidency...



Are you a Russian racist troll? Nothing true about anything you wrote.

P@triot, post: 15399561 





P@triot said:


> . 3.
> .....destabilizing that key country, pushing it closer to Iran as well as opening the door for Isis.



The day Bush lied to you (per Trump) and invaded Iraq, is the day that Iran seized massive influence in Iraq.

See your Iran loving idiot Bush holding hands with the Leader of the Iranian Badr Brigade that  followed US troops into Baghdad in their tanks and military vehicles straight from Iran in March 2003. Obama was not President in 2003.

NotfooledbyW, post: 11116247 





NotfooledbyW said:


> OS 11109860
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you've got Iranian militiamen inside of Iraq fighting against ISIS and if ISIS "is" defeated then the Iranians will be the ones reaping the rewards for helping out.  Let me guess, Notfooled...you're one of those idiots who doesn't see Iran as a danger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Iranians reaped the rewards of the 2003 US invasion soon after it began. You were not concerned about Iran when they came into Iraq long before Obama was elected. What is your sudden concern now? This is who brought the Badr Militia into Iraq from Iran. The guy holding hands with smirking Bush there:
> 
> 
> ↑
> *President Bush Meets with His Eminence Abdul-Aziz Al-Hakim, Leader of the Supreme Council for the Islamic Revolution in Iraq*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OS 9893178
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maliki was put in place by the US.  He was propped up by the billions that we gave to Iraq.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was propped up by Tehran as well. Allawi was the US Choice while Maliki was Tehran's choice and the anti American Sadrists put Maliki in power. .
> 
> You make no sense bitching about Iran defending Shiites from being butchered right across their border in Iraq. Of course they will help.
> 
> Would you prefer it were American ground troops dying over there again. Haven't you seen enough US troops come home in body bags from Iraq? Are you sick mentally or something?
Click to expand...


So P@triot, when are you going to learn history?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

P@triot said:


> While the left will inevitably do what they do best (attempt to replace history with propaganda), here is the true legacy of the Barack Obama presidency...
> 
> 1. The non-stimulating stimulus. Obama’s $750,000,000-plus stimulus plan retarded economic recovery, but it did manage to shatter by gargantuan amounts the record for annual federal budget deficits and set us on the path of approximately doubling the national debt during Obama’s eight years.
> 
> 2. The unconstitutional takeover/reorganization of General Motors and Chrysler. Obama shredded over 200 years of settled bankruptcy law by placing unsecured creditors (UAW) ahead of the secured creditors (bondholders) of those companies.
> 
> 3. Seizing defeat from the jaws of victory. Obama abandoned the winning Bush/Petraeus surge strategy in Iraq, destabilizing that key country, pushing it closer to Iran as well as opening the door for Isis.
> 
> 4. Allowing the American military to fall into a state of disrepair. Well, at least he has made sure that the Navy is using expensive biofuels instead of cheap petroleum.
> 
> 5. Loss of American stature in the world. Jimmy Carter-like, he has sought to charm America’s enemies (the Castros and the Iranian ayatollahs) while disrespecting old allies like the UK and newer allies like Poland. Through his indecisiveness with Syria, his bumbling interference in Libya, his capitulation to the Iranian mullahs, his passive acquiescence to Putin’s takeover of Crimea, and his obvious belief that America owes the world apologies instead of strong leadership, he has greatly reduced respect for our country around the globe.
> 
> 6. Obamacare. ‘Nuff said.
> 
> 7. Dodd-Frank and its wicked spawn, the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau. Ditto.
> 
> 8. Hostility to fossil fuels. Using the EPA and other regulatory agencies, he has done everything he could to cripple the domestic production of cheap, reliable fossil fuels and given subsidies to political cronies and others producing green boondoggles.
> 
> 9. Disrespect for our system of government. He has shown contempt for our Constitution, for anyone who resists his power grabs, and for the American people, particularly the middle class. He seems to have tried to reduce the United States of America to a banana republic by governing in the manner of a Latin American caudillo.
> 
> 10. Weak support for police and an increase of racial tensions. You know it’s bad when the executive director of the National Association of Police Organizations is so frustrated that he publicly accuses the President of the United States of waging “war on cops.”
> 
> 10 things you won’t see the mainstream media talk about in the last 100 days of Obama’s presidency




Is this a racist rant? Just can't quit lying about our first black President's legacy can you? 

You got Trump, What's this obsession with Obama all about?


----------



## P@triot

NotfooledbyW said:


> You got Trump, What's this obsession with Obama all about?


Your comment here really illustrates the mindset of the left. Their obsession is always with the individual and so they assume that everyone else thinks like that as well.

I don’t have an “obsession” with Obama. I have an obsession with the *truth*. The fact that the truth upsets you so much speaks volumes.


----------



## P@triot

NotfooledbyW said:


> The day Bush lied to you (per Trump) and invaded Iraq


Oh man...not that tired claim again. 

George W. Bush didn’t “lie” about Iraq. He’s been vindicated on the WMD’s dozens and dozens of times. Even MSNBC was forced to admit it...


> From Chuck Pfarerr's book, Seal Target: Geronimo
> 
> It is a chilling fact that thousands of chemical weapons have been uncovered in Iraq.  These weapons have been used by Al Qaeda against coalition and NATO forces on dozens of occasions.  This has been confirmed by countless sources, most recently in the released WikiLeaks cables.
> 
> So why haven't the American people been told of the stock-piled caches of chemical WMD's uncovered in Iraq or of the chemical weapon attacks by Al Qaeda?
> 
> The Republicans won’t touch this because it would reveal the incompetence of the Bush administration in failing to neutralize the danger of Iraqi WMD (instead of preventing Weapons of Mass Destruction from falling into the hands of terrorists, the 2003 invasion of Iraq has accelerated the acquisition, manufacture, and use of chemical weapons by Al Qaeda). The Democrats won’t touch it because it would show President Bush was right to invade Iraq in the first place. It is an axis of embarrassment.  And the press won't touch it because they had already convinced themselves, and most of the American public, that Saddam Hussein didn’t have any WMD's.  The media turned a blind eye to continued reports of chemical weapon attacks because its own credibility was threatened. Several major outlets were deeply invested with the story line of an “unjustifiable war".  Not many people can bear to admit they were wrong, especially in print, and especially if they have been very wrong for a very long time.


Bomb said to holddeadly sarin gas explodes in Iraq

http://archive.newsmax.com/archives/ic/2005/1/13/70852.shtml


----------



## P@triot

Barack Insane Obama was so corrupt - he requires investigations long after he has left the White House.


> The Obama administration, in what congressional insiders described to the Free Beacon as a "potentially criminal" enterprise, interfered with the DEA's investigation into Hezbollah drug activities in order to avoid angering the terror group's chief patron Iran and preserve the landmark nuclear deal.


That dirt-bag sold out America and put the interests of islam and socialism above the interests of the U.S.

Congress Demands DOJ Turn Over All Docs Related to Obama Scheme to Nix Hezbollah Terror Investigation


----------



## NotfooledbyW

P@triot said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> The day Bush lied to you (per Trump) and invaded Iraq
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man...not that tired claim again.
> 
> George W. Bush didn’t “lie” about Iraq. He’s been vindicated on the WMD’s dozens and dozens of times. Even MSNBC was forced to admit it...
> 
> 
> 
> From Chuck Pfarerr's book, Seal Target: Geronimo
> 
> It is a chilling fact that thousands of chemical weapons have been uncovered in Iraq.  These weapons have been used by Al Qaeda against coalition and NATO forces on dozens of occasions.  This has been confirmed by countless sources, most recently in the released WikiLeaks cables.
> 
> So why haven't the American people been told of the stock-piled caches of chemical WMD's uncovered in Iraq or of the chemical weapon attacks by Al Qaeda?
> 
> The Republicans won’t touch this because it would reveal the incompetence of the Bush administration in failing to neutralize the danger of Iraqi WMD (instead of preventing Weapons of Mass Destruction from falling into the hands of terrorists, the 2003 invasion of Iraq has accelerated the acquisition, manufacture, and use of chemical weapons by Al Qaeda). The Democrats won’t touch it because it would show President Bush was right to invade Iraq in the first place. It is an axis of embarrassment.  And the press won't touch it because they had already convinced themselves, and most of the American public, that Saddam Hussein didn’t have any WMD's.  The media turned a blind eye to continued reports of chemical weapon attacks because its own credibility was threatened. Several major outlets were deeply invested with the story line of an “unjustifiable war".  Not many people can bear to admit they were wrong, especially in print, and especially if they have been very wrong for a very long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bomb said to holddeadly sarin gas explodes in Iraq
> 
> http://archive.newsmax.com/archives/ic/2005/1/13/70852.shtml
Click to expand...



Bush regrets not finding WMD in Iraq. Such miniscule amounts such as your cite Bush admitted were not his reason to invade Iraq.

I'm calling BS on you.


----------



## LaDexter

The True Legacy


$10 trillion vanished
sold out on 911
put in place the worst bigot to ever handle US Attorney General position
refused FBI prosecution of climate "scientists" - preferred to steal than tell the truth
handed out US taxpayer cash to anyone non-white who asked across the globe
egged on his supporters to shoot cops
did absolutely nothing to improve the lives of blacks, specifically on education

This guy was a total disaster.  There isn't anyone with a straight face defending him.  He was a bigot, a liar, a coward, a kleptocrat, and a traitor.


----------



## P@triot

The Obama Administration was unquestionably the most corrupt administration in U.S. history. Thank goodness that Attorney General Jeff Sessions isn’t ignoring this.

Jeff Sessions orders investigation into accusations against Obama admin


----------



## P@triot

NotfooledbyW said:


> Bush regrets not finding WMD in Iraq. *Such miniscule amounts* such as your cite Bush admitted were not his reason to invade Iraq.


Only an idiot progressive could call thousands of WMD’s “such minuscule amounts”. Once again - to quote a former U.S. Navy Seal:


> It is a chilling *fact* that *thousands* of chemical weapons have been uncovered in Iraq.





NotfooledbyW said:


> I'm calling BS on you.


Only an idiot progressive would “call BS” on *facts*.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

P@triot, post: 18896319 





P@triot said:


> Only an idiot progressive could call thousands of WMD’s “such minuscule amounts”. Once again - to quote a former U.S. Navy Seal:



A Navy Seal can say anything he likes.  Bush is the number one source all should count on for the verdict.

"No one was more shocked and angry than I was when we didn't find the weapons," he writes.

"I had a sickening feeling every time I thought about it. I still do."

That is 2010. What a Navy Seal says does not change the reality. WMD were not found that justified starting that war.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

P@triot said:


> The Obama Administration was unquestionably the most corrupt administration in U.S. history. Thank goodness that Attorney General Jeff Sessions isn’t ignoring this.
> 
> Jeff Sessions orders investigation into accusations against Obama admin



Accusations?   

We see the racist right cannot quit.


----------



## deltex1

P@triot said:


> While the left will inevitably do what they do best (attempt to replace history with propaganda), here is the true legacy of the Barack Obama presidency...
> 
> 1. The non-stimulating stimulus. Obama’s $750,000,000-plus stimulus plan retarded economic recovery, but it did manage to shatter by gargantuan amounts the record for annual federal budget deficits and set us on the path of approximately doubling the national debt during Obama’s eight years.
> 
> 2. The unconstitutional takeover/reorganization of General Motors and Chrysler. Obama shredded over 200 years of settled bankruptcy law by placing unsecured creditors (UAW) ahead of the secured creditors (bondholders) of those companies.
> 
> 3. Seizing defeat from the jaws of victory. Obama abandoned the winning Bush/Petraeus surge strategy in Iraq, destabilizing that key country, pushing it closer to Iran as well as opening the door for Isis.
> 
> 4. Allowing the American military to fall into a state of disrepair. Well, at least he has made sure that the Navy is using expensive biofuels instead of cheap petroleum.
> 
> 5. Loss of American stature in the world. Jimmy Carter-like, he has sought to charm America’s enemies (the Castros and the Iranian ayatollahs) while disrespecting old allies like the UK and newer allies like Poland. Through his indecisiveness with Syria, his bumbling interference in Libya, his capitulation to the Iranian mullahs, his passive acquiescence to Putin’s takeover of Crimea, and his obvious belief that America owes the world apologies instead of strong leadership, he has greatly reduced respect for our country around the globe.
> 
> 6. Obamacare. ‘Nuff said.
> 
> 7. Dodd-Frank and its wicked spawn, the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau. Ditto.
> 
> 8. Hostility to fossil fuels. Using the EPA and other regulatory agencies, he has done everything he could to cripple the domestic production of cheap, reliable fossil fuels and given subsidies to political cronies and others producing green boondoggles.
> 
> 9. Disrespect for our system of government. He has shown contempt for our Constitution, for anyone who resists his power grabs, and for the American people, particularly the middle class. He seems to have tried to reduce the United States of America to a banana republic by governing in the manner of a Latin American caudillo.
> 
> 10. Weak support for police and an increase of racial tensions. You know it’s bad when the executive director of the National Association of Police Organizations is so frustrated that he publicly accuses the President of the United States of waging “war on cops.”
> 
> 10 things you won’t see the mainstream media talk about in the last 100 days of Obama’s presidency


True in 2016.  True in history.


----------



## deltex1

NotfooledbyW said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Obama Administration was unquestionably the most corrupt administration in U.S. history. Thank goodness that Attorney General Jeff Sessions isn’t ignoring this.
> 
> Jeff Sessions orders investigation into accusations against Obama admin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accusations?
> 
> We see the racist right cannot quit.
Click to expand...

Merry Christmas, Foo.  I was afraid you committed suicide!  MAGA!


----------



## NotfooledbyW

P@triot, post: 18896319 





P@triot said:


> Only an idiot progressive would “call BS” on *facts*.



Trump ran on calling Bush a liar about WMD in  Iraq. So if your 'fact' was correct that WMD were found that justified war, then Trump had no basis to call Bush a liar. 

P@triot, post: 18896319 





P@triot said:


> Only an idiot progressive could call thousands of WMD’s “such minuscule amounts”. Once again - to quote a former U.S. Navy Seal:



Did you vote for the orange faced idiot progressive who obviously does not believe what your former US Navy Seal has to say?

Bush is still shocked angry and sickened by the fact that the WMD was not there. Trump says Bush lied by claiming they were there in the first place.

Very pertinent facts you chose to ignore. Why do you pretend those two facts do not exist?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

deltex1, post: 18896556 





deltex1 said:


> Merry Christmas, Foo. I was afraid you committed suicide! MAGA!




I'm in Cancun where life is great. If I see any  Islamists heading north to behead you I'll let you know. Don't come out until Mexico pays fir the wall.

Have you learned how to spell Kobani yet, idiot?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

deltex1, post: 18896552 





deltex1 said:


> True in 2016. True in history.



All racist hogwash Delbert. Incapable of quitting are ya?

You got your Trump. Is he that fucked up you still need to trash Obama with lies and fake facts?


----------



## deltex1

NotfooledbyW said:


> deltex1, post: 18896556
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas, Foo. I was afraid you committed suicide! MAGA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in Cancun where life is great. If I see any  Islamists heading north to behead you I'll let you know. Don't come out until Mexico pays fir the wall.
> 
> Have you learned how to spell Kobani yet, idiot?
Click to expand...

Is that the Kobani where Trump abandoned Obabble's strategic patience policy and used Mad Dog to slaughter ISIS?  

Good to see you are thriving in the Trump economy.  Under Obabble you vacationed in Cleveland at the YMCA...


----------



## SassyIrishLass

deltex1 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Obama Administration was unquestionably the most corrupt administration in U.S. history. Thank goodness that Attorney General Jeff Sessions isn’t ignoring this.
> 
> Jeff Sessions orders investigation into accusations against Obama admin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accusations?
> 
> We see the racist right cannot quit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Merry Christmas, Foo.  I was afraid you committed suicide!  MAGA!
Click to expand...


Foo"s been beating that dead horse for 13 years. All he's accomplished is getting tired.

MAGA!!!!!


----------



## P@triot

NotfooledbyW said:


> Trump ran on calling Bush a liar about WMD in  Iraq.


*President Trump* did *not* “run on” calling George W. Bush a liar. It wouldn’t even make any sense to do that. He ran on calling Hitlery Clinton a liar (which she is - like _you_).


----------



## P@triot

NotfooledbyW said:


> I'm in Cancun where life is great.


Oh, good! It’s always nice to see anti-American marxists get the fuck out of the U.S. Please stay down there permanently. And try to avoid being beheaded by those drug cartels when you purchase all of your beloved narcotics!


----------



## PredFan

candycorn said:


> Legacy:
> 
> OBL is dead
> GM is alive
> The market is up
> Unemployment is down
> We’re no longer spilling blood by the gallon in the ME
> Gas is around 2 bucks a gallon.
> 
> Thank you Mr. President.



Suddenly you are a Trump supporter?


----------



## P@triot

NotfooledbyW said:


> We see the racist right cannot quit.


We see the losing left cannot stop resorting to falsely crying “racists” rather than take responsibility for their failures.


----------



## P@triot

NotfooledbyW said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Obama Administration was unquestionably the most corrupt administration in U.S. history. Thank goodness that Attorney General Jeff Sessions isn’t ignoring this.
> 
> Jeff Sessions orders investigation into accusations against Obama admin
> 
> 
> 
> Accusations?
Click to expand...

Yes. That’s how our justice system works. When accusations are made - they are investigated to make certain they are either true or false. The system includes due process, warrants (which requires a judges authorization), subpoenas, etc. It’s all a bit technical and way above your mental capacity - but just trust us, snowflake.

I realize you’re used to Barack Insane Obama and the Dumbocrats who would incarcerate people - or just plain execute them - based on just accusations with no due process...so you must find an investigation strange and new.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

SassyIrishLass, post: 18897275 





SassyIrishLass said:


> Foo"s been beating that dead horse for 13 years. All he's accomplished is getting tired.



Watching all you wingnut Bush43 pro-Iraq invasion goons now defending a rightwing president who has confirmed the fact that Bush lied in order to invade Iraq. And now tweeting that both Bush's wars were a foolish waste. 

You people have no principles, no morals, no values. You have nothing, but Trump to represent you now.

Trump's further demise will be yours as well.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

P@triot, post: 18897894 





P@triot said:


> We see the losing left cannot stop resorting to falsely crying “racists” rather than take responsibility for their failures.



The shoe fits. And you are wearing it. Such racist garbage you post about Obama on a thread that has nothing to do with Obama.


----------



## Rustic

NotfooledbyW said:


> P@triot, post: 18897894
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> We see the losing left cannot stop resorting to falsely crying “racists” rather than take responsibility for their failures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shoe fits. And you are wearing it. Such racist garbage you post about Obama on a thread that has nothing to do with Obama.
Click to expand...

You suck obama ass... you’re biased


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Poor Foo...we had Iraq won until your Boy Blunder, Ears bungled it away then the stupid SOB got involved in Egypt, Libya, Yemen, Syria, drug his feet leading from behind in Afghanistan and pretty much fucked them all up.

Your Bush lied shit is old, redundant and worn out....like your posts.

Now sit back and watch Mattis show you how to kill Islamo terrorists.....oops he already did. ISIS is decimated


----------



## P@triot

NotfooledbyW said:


> You people have no principles, no morals, no values. You have nothing, but Trump to represent you now.


You don’t even have that. You’re just an unethical, entitled, evil, parasite who can’t accept that he’s not entitled to what other people earned. Republicans own the House, the Senate, the White House, and 33 of the 50 states. No matter how much you whine, you can’t change that.

Since you refuse to take the personal responsibility necessary, the integrity and honesty necessary to live in the U.S., and since you hate the U.S., you should really find a new place to live.


----------



## P@triot

NotfooledbyW said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> We see the losing left cannot stop resorting to falsely crying “racists” rather than take responsibility for their failures.
> 
> 
> 
> The shoe fits. And you are wearing it. Such racist garbage you post about Obama on a thread that has nothing to do with Obama.
Click to expand...

We don’t know if the shoe fits. As a typical progressive parasite, you *stole* the shoe. Then you attempt to claim that everyone else is wearing it. Don’t project your rascism on the rest of us. After all, the Dumbocrats are the party of the KKK.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

P@triot, post: 18905569 





P@triot said:


> progressive parasite, you *stole* the shoe. Then you attempt to claim that everyone else is wearing it. Don’t project your rascism on the rest of us. After all, the Dumbocrats are the party of the KKK.



Republicans have become the exclusive KKK white nationalist PARTY since JFK.. Decades of history elude the pioint your racist mind has prepared for you.

The head of your Party got there as a racist birther. You support him.


----------



## easyt65

Obama's Legacy Is Still Being Written....as new evidence gets uncovered and reported - by some - every day... 

_'Obama, Mueller hid Russian Crimes in 2009, Aided and Abetted In Uranium One Deal'_

_'Obama, Comey Hid Russian Hacking Attempts and Interference'_

_'Obama Shutdown Hezbollah Drug Trafficking Investigation - Aided and Abetted - To Secure His Un-Constitutional Iran Treaty'_


There are some Obama Loyalist Fake News Media Sources, however, who continue to refuse to report any of Obama's scandals:

Surprise: MSM Ignoring Another Obama Scandal?

_''The media seems curiously uninterested in the latest Obama administration bombshell. This past week, Politico published a report that President Obama helped derail an investigation into a drug trafficking ring waged by Hezbollah in order to protect his nuclear deal with Iran. The effort, entitled Project Cassandra, began in 2008 following evidence from the Drug Enforcement Administration. Investigators went under cover to track the alleged drug and weapons trafficking but were slowed by White House officials who were dragging their feet. In their pursuit to ease tensions with Iran, the Obama administration "let Hezbollah off the hook."_


----------



## P@triot

NotfooledbyW said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> progressive parasite, you *stole* the shoe. Then you attempt to claim that everyone else is wearing it. Don’t project your rascism on the rest of us. After all, the Dumbocrats are the party of the KKK.
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans have become the exclusive KKK white nationalist PARTY since JFK..
Click to expand...

Uh...no they haven’t. It was you and your Dumbocrats who vehemently opposed the Civil Rights movement during the LBJ Administration (Psst..._stupid_...that was post JFK). And it was Republicans who lead the Civil Rights movement.


----------



## P@triot

Barack Insane Obama’s legacy flawlessly summarized (ignoring the will of the people, destroying the U.S. economy, and stomping on the U.S. Constitution)...


----------



## P@triot




----------



## dannyboys

P@triot said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> progressive parasite, you *stole* the shoe. Then you attempt to claim that everyone else is wearing it. Don’t project your rascism on the rest of us. After all, the Dumbocrats are the party of the KKK.
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans have become the exclusive KKK white nationalist PARTY since JFK..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh...no they haven’t. It was you and your Dumbocrats who vehemently opposed the Civil Rights movement during the LBJ Administration (Psst..._stupid_...that was post JFK). And it was Republicans who lead the Civil Rights movement.
Click to expand...

Ku Klux Klan - Facts & Summary - HISTORY.com


----------



## TheParser

Yes, President Obama was  a liberal and that is what the people presumably wanted by voting for him in 2008 and 2012.

So I do not think that he should be  criticized  for doing what he thought a liberal should do.

Personally, I am most disappointed that he did not succeed in bringing all ethnicities together.

On several occasions, he (or his Attorney-General) seemed to take the side of a particular ethnicity.

*****

Of course, neither President Trump nor Secretary Clinton has done much to bring us all together, either.

The former should be more careful in discussing various ethnicities (his remark about a judge's ethnicity was over the line).

And the latter's constant talk about "white privilege" in order to get votes was truly sad (and divisive).


----------



## P@triot

TheParser said:


> Yes, President Obama was  a liberal and that is what the people presumably wanted by voting for him in 2008 and 2012.
> 
> So I do not think that he should be  criticized  for doing what he thought a liberal should do.
> 
> Personally, I am most disappointed that he did not succeed in bringing all ethnicities together.
> 
> On several occasions, he (or his Attorney-General) seemed to take the side of a particular ethnicity.
> 
> *****
> 
> Of course, neither President Trump nor Secretary Clinton has done much to bring us all together, either.
> 
> The former should be more careful in discussing various ethnicities (his remark about a judge's ethnicity was over the line).
> 
> And the latter's constant talk about "white privilege" in order to get votes was truly sad (and divisive).


Exceptional post TheParser...


----------



## P@triot

TheParser said:


> Yes, President Obama was  a liberal and that is what the people presumably wanted by voting for him in 2008 and 2012. So I do not think that he should be  criticized  for doing what he thought a liberal should do.


True. But...there is a monumental difference between “being a liberal” and shredding the U.S. Constitution. He committed a serious crime dozens of times and should have been impeached.


----------



## P@triot

TheParser said:


> Personally, I am most disappointed that he did not succeed in bringing all ethnicities together.


I agree 100% here. Forgot about “bringing us together”, I was shocked and appalled at how hard he worked to divide us. I couldn’t tell if it was a “divide & conquer” strategy or if he was just that racist. But either way, he divided this nation like no one else before him.


----------



## P@triot

All of it under the horribly corrupt Obama Administration.


> The NSA told U.S. District Court Judge Jeffrey White Thursday that data and “backup tapes that might have mitigated the failure were erased in 2009, 2011 and 2016,” Politico reported.


Remember...this is the same administration that said Lois Lerner’s hard drive was accidentally erased and that they failed to back up her drive.

National Security Agency deleted data it promised to keep for court proceedings


----------



## NotfooledbyW

P@triot, post: 18953073 





P@triot said:


> destroying the U.S. economy



Are you out of your effin mind?

How can you even remotely accuse President Obama of doing that?


----------



## P@triot

NotfooledbyW said:


> P@triot, post: 18953073
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> destroying the U.S. economy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you out of your effin mind?
> 
> How can you even remotely accuse President Obama of doing that?
Click to expand...

Because he took over an economy with 7% unemployment, spent over $1 trillion unconstitutionally, and took unemployment up over 10%. Along the way, he caused gasoline, electricity, natural gas, food, and healthcare costs to _skyrocket_.

Once we hit rock bottom - the American people gave him an ass kicking in the 2010 midterms coast-to-coast. Once the Republicans were in control of the entire nation (other than the Senate and the White House), the turn around began. We are flourishing now that Republicans control everything.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

P@triot, P: 19112034 





P@triot said:


> Because he took over an economy with 7% unemployment, spent over $1 trillion unconstitutionally, and took unemployment up over 10%. Along the way, he caused gasoline, electricity, natural gas, food, and healthcare costs to _skyrocket_.



He did not 'take' unemployment to over ten percent, He left office with unemployment at 4.9%. Why are you lying?


----------



## francoHFW

P@triot said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot, post: 18953073
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> destroying the U.S. economy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you out of your effin mind?
> 
> How can you even remotely accuse President Obama of doing that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because he took over an economy with 7% unemployment, spent over $1 trillion unconstitutionally, and took unemployment up over 10%. Along the way, he caused gasoline, electricity, natural gas, food, and healthcare costs to _skyrocket_.
> 
> Once we hit rock bottom - the American people gave him an ass kicking in the 2010 midterms coast-to-coast. Once the Republicans were in control of the entire nation (other than the Senate and the White House), the turn around began. We are flourishing now that Republicans control everything.
Click to expand...

Brainwashed drivel...


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Wildcard said:


>



You left out the Policemen assassinations


----------



## Snouter

My guess is Barry "The Butthurt" Hussaine Obama will go down as a qu33r, Kenyan Manchurian candidate and the worst terrorist in the USA ever who attacked our democracy by quietly letting the deep state weaponize "intelligence agencies" and the MSM.


----------



## francoHFW

Snouter said:


> My guess is Barry "The Butthurt" Hussaine Obama will go down as a qu33r, Kenyan Manchurian candidate and the worst terrorist in the USA ever who attacked our democracy by quietly letting the deep state weaponize "intelligence agencies" and the MSM.


Your new b******* GOP propaganda machine is a total disgrace, super dupe. No evidence for any of that crap....


----------



## P@triot

NotfooledbyW said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because he took over an economy with 7% unemployment, spent over $1 trillion unconstitutionally, and took unemployment up over 10%. Along the way, he caused gasoline, electricity, natural gas, food, and healthcare costs to _skyrocket_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did not 'take' unemployment to over ten percent, He left office with unemployment at 4.9%. Why are you lying?
Click to expand...

He took unemployment to over 10% after promising that if we passed his idiotic, unconstitutional “stimulus package” that unemployment would never reach 8%. That is a *fact*.

The nightmare continued until we hit rock bottom and the American people - fed up - gave him an ass kicking in the 2010 midterms coast-to-coast. Once the Republicans were in control of the _entire_ nation (other than the Senate and the White House), the turn around began. We are flourishing now that Republicans control everything.

Those are the indisputable, undeniable *facts*.


----------



## P@triot

NotfooledbyW said:


> He did not 'take' unemployment to over ten percent


That’s _exactly_ what he did. You need to change your name from “NotfooledbyW” to “CompletelyFooledByObama”.


----------



## P@triot

Barack Obama’s legacy is pitiful and _ugly_...


> But Barack Obama, whose imperial term changed the way Americans interact and in some ways paved the way for the Trump presidency, is now watching his much-celebrated and mythologized two-term legacy be systematically demolished. This, in many ways, tells us that American governance still works.


The one upside to Obama’s unconstitutional reign of terror is that it is so easily erased by *President Trump*.

The Obama Legacy Deserves to Be Destroyed


----------



## francoHFW

P@triot said:


> Barack Obama’s legacy is pitiful and _ugly_...
> 
> 
> 
> But Barack Obama, whose imperial term changed the way Americans interact and in some ways paved the way for the Trump presidency, is now watching his much-celebrated and mythologized two-term legacy be systematically demolished. This, in many ways, tells us that American governance still works.
> 
> 
> 
> The one upside to Obama’s unconstitutional reign of terror is that it is so easily erased by *President Trump*.
> 
> The Obama Legacy Deserves to Be Destroyed
Click to expand...

The Heritage Foundation well that is b*******. Now Iran can get nukes going again if they want whatever good luck. Fighting pollution is unAmerican? Good luck with that too. Obamacare is a good start. The Heritage Foundation is the biggest liar ever. After 35 years of GOP dominance, the the country and the middle class r an unequal ruin


----------



## francoHFW

P@triot said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> He did not 'take' unemployment to over ten percent
> 
> 
> 
> That’s _exactly_ what he did. You need to change your name from “NotfooledbyW” to “CompletelyFooledByObama”.
Click to expand...

So you are another brainwashed idiot who doesn't know GOP deregulation and Corruption gave us a meltdown and world depression in September October 2008... It cost us 8 Trillion dollars in bailouts and unemployment and Welfare for victims. It cost Europe the same. Our bailouts stopped unemployment jump at 10% in October 2009.

You deniers and fox cetera cetera are a disgrace. You have an imaginary planet. Obama and the Democrats averted a full-blown depression and gave us the best social reform since 1960s. Obamacare is working even now but sabotage is is getting out of hand.


----------



## dudmuck

P@triot said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> He did not 'take' unemployment to over ten percent
> 
> 
> 
> That’s _exactly_ what he did. You need to change your name from “NotfooledbyW” to “CompletelyFooledByObama”.
Click to expand...

Unless Obama caused the great recession, he's not responsible for unemployment reaching ten percent.
The great recession spanned December 2007 until June 2009.  Obama entered office when unemployment was climbing, and hit ten percent in fall of 2009.
I'd love to hear how Obama caused the recession which occurred before he even got into office.

By contrast today, were repeating the mistakes.


----------



## RealDave

P@triot said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> He did not 'take' unemployment to over ten percent
> 
> 
> 
> That’s _exactly_ what he did. You need to change your name from “NotfooledbyW” to “CompletelyFooledByObama”.
Click to expand...

You have to loe the Republicans who blame Obama for unemployment reaching ten percent.

What a pack of pathetic chickenshits.  Obama took office with a falling economy losing 800,000 jobs a month, an economy SHRINKING at a rate over 6%,  Rising unemployment rate, a housing collapse, & a near financial meltdown and the worst recession in 90 years.

Trump took office with a growing economy, shrinking deficits, the longest string of positive monthly job growth,a lowering unemplyment rate.  Ad you idiots think he is God.


----------



## LaDexter

$10 trillion vanished
the 911 Traitors were given a free pass for $$$$$$ to Obama
the Global Warming fraud was buried by Holder - more $$$$$$$$ to O and H
Obama egged on black kids to shoot cops


Barack's true legacy will all come out, and when it does, he will rank 3rd on the all time TRAITOR list behind W and LBJ.


----------



## P@triot

LaDexter said:


> Barack's true legacy will all come out, and when it does, he will rank 3rd on the all time TRAITOR list behind W and LBJ.


Barack Insane Obama will be #1 on the worst president ever list. Followed by Woodrow Wilson (#2), FDR (#3), Jimmy Carter (#4), and Richard Nixon (#5).


----------



## P@triot

francoHFW said:


> Now Iran can get nukes going again if they want whatever good luck.


Well Barack Insane Obama made sure of that.


----------



## P@triot

RealDave said:


> You have to loe the Republicans who blame Obama for unemployment reaching ten percent.


When Barack Insane Obama took office, unemployment was in the 7% range. He *promised* that if we passed is idiotic, illegal, and unconstitutional “stimulus package”, that unemployment would *never* hit 10%. Those were his words.

He got _everything_ he wanted as soon as he wanted it (because he had a super-majority in Congress), and he failed to deliver. You idiot socialists were duped by him. Only an idiot partisan hack wouldn’t hold him accountable for his failures.

The excuses you make for him are pitiful. The market tanked in November upon news that a radical marxist had been elected president. He was responsible for the entire damn thing and he made everything worse. It didn’t start to turn around until he took the ass-kicking in the 2010 midterm elections. Once Republicans were in charge of the House and damn near every state in the U.S., they started implementing proven policies which saved the economy.


----------



## RealDave

P@triot said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to loe the Republicans who blame Obama for unemployment reaching ten percent.
> 
> 
> 
> When Barack Insane Obama took office, unemployment was in the 7% range. He *promised* that if we passed is idiotic, illegal, and unconstitutional “stimulus package”, that unemployment would *never* hit 10%. Those were his words.
> 
> He got _everything_ he wanted as soon as he wanted it (because he had a super-majority in Congress), and he failed to deliver. You idiot socialists were duped by him. Only an idiot partisan hack wouldn’t hold him accountable for his failures.
> 
> The excuses you make for him are pitiful. The market tanked in November upon news that a radical marxist had been elected president. He was responsible for the entire damn thing and he made everything worse. It didn’t start to turn around until he took the ass-kicking in the 2010 midterm elections. Once Republicans were in charge of the House and damn near every state in the U.S., they started implementing proven policies which saved the economy.
Click to expand...


Lying fuck.

There was the Romer report put together about the stimulus bill that said it would lower the unemployment rate by a certain range and it projected a max unemployment number  (The CBO said it did that. )  The rate was a projection and NEVER EVER PROMISED.

Then the market started its slide in October of 2007 with the big drop a year later.

You are not only a liar but a chickenshit who blames Obama for the failings of the Republican party.


----------



## boedicca

P@triot said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barack's true legacy will all come out, and when it does, he will rank 3rd on the all time TRAITOR list behind W and LBJ.
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Insane Obama will be #1 on the worst president ever list. Followed by Woodrow Wilson (#2), FDR (#3), Jimmy Carter (#4), and Richard Nixon (#5).
Click to expand...



Don't forget James Buchanan!


----------



## RealDave

P@triot said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to loe the Republicans who blame Obama for unemployment reaching ten percent.
> 
> 
> 
> When Barack Insane Obama took office, unemployment was in the 7% range. He *promised* that if we passed is idiotic, illegal, and unconstitutional “stimulus package”, that unemployment would *never* hit 10%. Those were his words.
> 
> He got _everything_ he wanted as soon as he wanted it (because he had a super-majority in Congress), and he failed to deliver. You idiot socialists were duped by him. Only an idiot partisan hack wouldn’t hold him accountable for his failures.
> 
> The excuses you make for him are pitiful. The market tanked in November upon news that a radical marxist had been elected president. He was responsible for the entire damn thing and he made everything worse. It didn’t start to turn around until he took the ass-kicking in the 2010 midterm elections. Once Republicans were in charge of the House and damn near every state in the U.S., they started implementing proven policies which saved the economy.
Click to expand...

 The stimulus bill passed without a supermajority in the Senate.,  So you  are not only a liar but grossly uninformed.


----------



## RealDave

P@triot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now Iran can get nukes going again if they want whatever good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Well Barack Insane Obama made sure of that.
Click to expand...


Only a retarded Trumpette would think a agreement stopping Iran from getting a nuke would give  them a nuke,.

This is likely the same "logic" you used to vote for a fraud & business cheat for President.


----------



## RealDave

P@triot said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to loe the Republicans who blame Obama for unemployment reaching ten percent.
> 
> 
> 
> When Barack Insane Obama took office, unemployment was in the 7% range. He *promised* that if we passed is idiotic, illegal, and unconstitutional “stimulus package”, that unemployment would *never* hit 10%. Those were his words.
> 
> He got _everything_ he wanted as soon as he wanted it (because he had a super-majority in Congress), and he failed to deliver. You idiot socialists were duped by him. Only an idiot partisan hack wouldn’t hold him accountable for his failures.
> 
> The excuses you make for him are pitiful. The market tanked in November upon news that a radical marxist had been elected president. He was responsible for the entire damn thing and he made everything worse. It didn’t start to turn around until he took the ass-kicking in the 2010 midterm elections. Once Republicans were in charge of the House and damn near every state in the U.S., they started implementing proven policies which saved the economy.
Click to expand...

800,000 lost jobs in Jan & Feb.  But hey, Obama's fault, right?


----------



## boedicca

RealDave said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now Iran can get nukes going again if they want whatever good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Well Barack Insane Obama made sure of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only a retarded Trumpette would think a agreement stopping Iran from getting a nuke would give  them a nuke,.
> 
> This is likely the same "logic" you used to vote for a fraud & business cheat for President.
Click to expand...



Only a retarded Obabble-sucker would think that giving Iran $1.7B with no real strings attached would prevent them from developing nukes.


----------



## RealDave

P@triot said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barack's true legacy will all come out, and when it does, he will rank 3rd on the all time TRAITOR list behind W and LBJ.
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Insane Obama will be #1 on the worst president ever list. Followed by Woodrow Wilson (#2), FDR (#3), Jimmy Carter (#4), and Richard Nixon (#5).
Click to expand...


Obama will be in the top   20%.  Trump will battle for worst.


----------



## RealDave

boedicca said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now Iran can get nukes going again if they want whatever good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Well Barack Insane Obama made sure of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only a retarded Trumpette would think a agreement stopping Iran from getting a nuke would give  them a nuke,.
> 
> This is likely the same "logic" you used to vote for a fraud & business cheat for President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only a retarded Obabble-sucker would think that giving Iran $1.7B with no real strings attached would prevent them from developing nukes.
Click to expand...

 Obama did give Iran shit. It was their money.

No strings"  Really.  So you never read the agreement.


----------



## P@triot

RealDave said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to loe the Republicans who blame Obama for unemployment reaching ten percent.
> 
> 
> 
> When Barack Insane Obama took office, unemployment was in the 7% range. He *promised* that if we passed is idiotic, illegal, and unconstitutional “stimulus package”, that unemployment would *never* hit 10%. Those were his words.
> 
> He got _everything_ he wanted as soon as he wanted it (because he had a super-majority in Congress), and he failed to deliver. You idiot socialists were duped by him. Only an idiot partisan hack wouldn’t hold him accountable for his failures.
> 
> The excuses you make for him are pitiful. The market tanked in November upon news that a radical marxist had been elected president. He was responsible for the entire damn thing and he made everything worse. It didn’t start to turn around until he took the ass-kicking in the 2010 midterm elections. Once Republicans were in charge of the House and damn near every state in the U.S., they started implementing proven policies which saved the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lying fuck.
Click to expand...

There is nothing like watching progressives lose their shit because I stuffed *facts* down their throats.


> Their report projected that the stimulus plan proposed by Obama would create 3 million to 4 million jobs by the end of 2010. The report also included a chart predicting unemployment rates with and without the stimulus. Without the stimulus (the baseline), unemployment was projected to hit about 8.5% in 2009 and then continue rising to a peak of about 9% in 2010. *With the stimulus, they predicted the unemployment rate would peak at just under 8% in 2009.*


Now quick - throw out a bunch of profanity and throw shit across the room as I continue to own your ignorant ass.

Will: Obama said stimulus would cap unemployment at 8 percent


----------



## boedicca

RealDave said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now Iran can get nukes going again if they want whatever good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Well Barack Insane Obama made sure of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only a retarded Trumpette would think a agreement stopping Iran from getting a nuke would give  them a nuke,.
> 
> This is likely the same "logic" you used to vote for a fraud & business cheat for President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only a retarded Obabble-sucker would think that giving Iran $1.7B with no real strings attached would prevent them from developing nukes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama did give Iran shit. It was their money.
> 
> No strings"  Really.  So you never read the agreement.
Click to expand...


It is not really an agreement.  Iran is held to very low standards and given weeks notice (with time to hide everything) before inspections take place.

And the U.S. was under no obligation to give money to an enemy regime.

Obabble is, was, and will ever be a corrupt and incompetent moron.


----------



## RealDave

P@triot said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to loe the Republicans who blame Obama for unemployment reaching ten percent.
> 
> 
> 
> When Barack Insane Obama took office, unemployment was in the 7% range. He *promised* that if we passed is idiotic, illegal, and unconstitutional “stimulus package”, that unemployment would *never* hit 10%. Those were his words.
> 
> He got _everything_ he wanted as soon as he wanted it (because he had a super-majority in Congress), and he failed to deliver. You idiot socialists were duped by him. Only an idiot partisan hack wouldn’t hold him accountable for his failures.
> 
> The excuses you make for him are pitiful. The market tanked in November upon news that a radical marxist had been elected president. He was responsible for the entire damn thing and he made everything worse. It didn’t start to turn around until he took the ass-kicking in the 2010 midterm elections. Once Republicans were in charge of the House and damn near every state in the U.S., they started implementing proven policies which saved the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lying fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing like watching progressives lose their shit because I stuffed *facts* down their throats.
> 
> 
> 
> Their report projected that the stimulus plan proposed by Obama would create 3 million to 4 million jobs by the end of 2010. The report also included a chart predicting unemployment rates with and without the stimulus. Without the stimulus (the baseline), unemployment was projected to hit about 8.5% in 2009 and then continue rising to a peak of about 9% in 2010. *With the stimulus, they predicted the unemployment rate would peak at just under 8% in 2009.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now quick - throw out a bunch of profanity and throw shit across the room as I continue to own your ignorant ass.
> 
> Will: Obama said stimulus would cap unemployment at 8 percent
Click to expand...


You do know that article said that statement was mostly false, right?


----------



## P@triot

RealDave said:


> Obama did give Iran shit. It was their money.


----------



## P@triot

RealDave said:


> You do know that article said that statement was mostly false, right?


You do know that Politifact is radically left-wing and does everything in their power to make Obama look good, right? And even they couldn’t deny the *facts*.


----------



## P@triot

RealDave said:


> Obama did give Iran shit. It was their money.


That idiotic Obama Messiah line has been debunked a gabillion times. Obama was *not* returning Iran’s money. He was paying for U.S. hostages. And they were only hostages because his pathetic ass told them to surrender.


----------



## RealDave

boedicca said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now Iran can get nukes going again if they want whatever good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Well Barack Insane Obama made sure of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only a retarded Trumpette would think a agreement stopping Iran from getting a nuke would give  them a nuke,.
> 
> This is likely the same "logic" you used to vote for a fraud & business cheat for President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only a retarded Obabble-sucker would think that giving Iran $1.7B with no real strings attached would prevent them from developing nukes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama did give Iran shit. It was their money.
> 
> No strings"  Really.  So you never read the agreement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not really an agreement.  Iran is held to very low standards and given weeks notice (with time to hide everything) before inspections take place.
> 
> And the U.S. was under no obligation to give money to an enemy regime.
> 
> Obabble is, was, and will ever be a corrupt and incompetent moron.
Click to expand...


The deal was made by a nuclear weapons expert.  But hey, you believe Trump & Bolton.  The aspects of the agreement are all verifiable.

No money was given.  why the fuck are you people so stupid not to get that?


----------



## RealDave

P@triot said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama did give Iran shit. It was their money.
> 
> 
> 
> That idiotic Obama Messiah line has been debunked a gabillion times. Obama was *not* returning Iran’s money. He was paying for U.S. hostages. And they were only hostages because his pathetic ass told them to surrender.
Click to expand...

The money was Iran's that they had paid the US for weapons they did not receive.


----------



## RealDave

P@triot said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do know that article said that statement was mostly false, right?
> 
> 
> 
> You do know that Politifact is radically left-wing and does everything in their power to make Obama look good, right? And even they couldn’t deny the *facts*.
Click to expand...

But you used it as YOUR link.  You were so fucking stupid that you did not know what was in your own link.

Too funny.


----------



## boedicca

RealDave said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Barack Insane Obama made sure of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a retarded Trumpette would think a agreement stopping Iran from getting a nuke would give  them a nuke,.
> 
> This is likely the same "logic" you used to vote for a fraud & business cheat for President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only a retarded Obabble-sucker would think that giving Iran $1.7B with no real strings attached would prevent them from developing nukes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama did give Iran shit. It was their money.
> 
> No strings"  Really.  So you never read the agreement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not really an agreement.  Iran is held to very low standards and given weeks notice (with time to hide everything) before inspections take place.
> 
> And the U.S. was under no obligation to give money to an enemy regime.
> 
> Obabble is, was, and will ever be a corrupt and incompetent moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The deal was made by a nuclear weapons expert.  But hey, you believe Trump & Bolton.  The aspects of the agreement are all verifiable.
> 
> No money was given.  why the fuck are you people so stupid not to get that?
Click to expand...



Oh yeah.  The deal was made by a nuclear weapons expert.  

That is so convincing!

In realityland, TREATIES should be made by people who understand geopoltiical and national security risks.


----------



## francoHFW

P@triot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now Iran can get nukes going again if they want whatever good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Well Barack Insane Obama made sure of that.
Click to expand...

Only on your ridiculous imaginary planet...


----------



## P@triot

RealDave said:


> The money was Iran's that they had paid the US for weapons they did not receive.


Soooooooo why didn’t Obama pay it in 2009? Or 2010? Or 2011? Or 2012? Or 2013? Or 2014?

And...why did he ship the money out in the middle of the night? In unmarked crates? And why did it just happen to correspond with the return of our servicemen? And why are you so damn dumb?

You’re such a little Obama lap-dog. It was one of his many scandals. Everyone can accept it except for you nitwits that view him as your messiah.


----------



## P@triot

RealDave said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do know that article said that statement was mostly false, right?
> 
> 
> 
> You do know that Politifact is radically left-wing and does everything in their power to make Obama look good, right? And even they couldn’t deny the *facts*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you used it as YOUR link.  You were so fucking stupid that you did not know what was in your own link.
> 
> Too funny.
Click to expand...

I knew _exactly_ what it said, snowflake. I quoted it. And it proved you were *wrong* as always.


----------



## francoHFW

P@triot said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> The money was Iran's that they had paid the US for weapons they did not receive.
> 
> 
> 
> Soooooooo why didn’t Obama pay it in 2009? Or 2010? Or 2011? Or 2012? Or 2013? Or 2014?
> 
> And...why did he ship the money out in the middle of the night? In unmarked crates? And why did it just happen to correspond with the return of our servicemen? And why are you so damn dumb?
> 
> You’re such a little Obama lap-dog. It was one of his many scandals. Everyone can accept it except for you nitwits that view him as your messiah.
Click to expand...

They did all that because the US refuses any banking connections with Iran so they have to use cash, dumbass dupe.


----------



## francoHFW

P@triot said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to loe the Republicans who blame Obama for unemployment reaching ten percent.
> 
> 
> 
> When Barack Insane Obama took office, unemployment was in the 7% range. He *promised* that if we passed is idiotic, illegal, and unconstitutional “stimulus package”, that unemployment would *never* hit 10%. Those were his words.
> 
> He got _everything_ he wanted as soon as he wanted it (because he had a super-majority in Congress), and he failed to deliver. You idiot socialists were duped by him. Only an idiot partisan hack wouldn’t hold him accountable for his failures.
> 
> The excuses you make for him are pitiful. The market tanked in November upon news that a radical marxist had been elected president. He was responsible for the entire damn thing and he made everything worse. It didn’t start to turn around until he took the ass-kicking in the 2010 midterm elections. Once Republicans were in charge of the House and damn near every state in the U.S., they started implementing proven policies which saved the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lying fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing like watching progressives lose their shit because I stuffed *facts* down their throats.
> 
> 
> 
> Their report projected that the stimulus plan proposed by Obama would create 3 million to 4 million jobs by the end of 2010. The report also included a chart predicting unemployment rates with and without the stimulus. Without the stimulus (the baseline), unemployment was projected to hit about 8.5% in 2009 and then continue rising to a peak of about 9% in 2010. *With the stimulus, they predicted the unemployment rate would peak at just under 8% in 2009.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now quick - throw out a bunch of profanity and throw shit across the room as I continue to own your ignorant ass.
> 
> Will: Obama said stimulus would cap unemployment at 8 percent
Click to expand...

He said that months before his inauguration. Everyone then found out the problem was much bigger than they thought. 9% collapse of GDP instead of 3%. Stupid GOP propaganda, super duper. UE was over 8% by the time the stimulus was passed d u h.


----------



## Kosh

So far the only legacy of Obama is being the first half white man as president!


----------



## francoHFW

Kosh said:


> So far the only legacy of Obama is being the first half white man as president!


And averting a full-blown depression and giving us the greatest social reform since the 60s, as well as the growing realization now that the GOP is FOS and a continuing disaster for the non rich and the country. It takes a total dupe to miss it....


----------



## Kosh

francoHFW said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far the only legacy of Obama is being the first half white man as president!
> 
> 
> 
> And averting a full-blown depression and giving us the greatest social reform since the 60s, as well as the growing realization now that the GOP is FOS and a continuing disaster for the non rich and the country. It takes a total dupe to miss it....
Click to expand...


Far left propaganda alert, Dupe Alert!

Amazing how the far left thinks that making the racial divide much greater, is "the greatest social reform since the 60s"..


----------



## RealDave

LaDexter said:


> $10 trillion vanished
> the 911 Traitors were given a free pass for $$$$$$ to Obama
> the Global Warming fraud was buried by Holder - more $$$$$$$$ to O and H
> Obama egged on black kids to shoot cops
> 
> 
> Barack's true legacy will all come out, and when it does, he will rank 3rd on the all time TRAITOR list behind W and LBJ.



10 trillion vanished because the fucktard George W Bush, your hero, and the Republican Party took us from a balanced budget to the worst recession in 80 years, two quagmire wars, housing collapse, near financial meltdown, unfunded expansion to Medicare, Unfunded tax cuts.  In January of 2009, the CBO was estimating at least a trillion dollar deficit, and losing 800,000 jobs a month.

There was no global warming fraud.

And Obama never encouraged cops be shot.


----------



## dudmuck

francoHFW said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far the only legacy of Obama is being the first half white man as president!
> 
> 
> 
> And averting a full-blown depression and giving us the greatest social reform since the 60s, as well as the growing realization now that the GOP is FOS and a continuing disaster for the non rich and the country. It takes a total dupe to miss it....
Click to expand...

He also had Osama bin Laden killed....


----------



## NotfooledbyW

P@triot, post: 20024662 





P@triot said:


> Well Barack Insane Obama made sure of that.



If you think President Obama enabled Iran to restart a nuclear weapons because of the Iran Deal, which still has all nations except the USA participating, what is Trump doing to stop Iran now or By the end of his first and only term?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

"P@triot, post: 20024662. 





P@triot said:


> Well Barack Insane Obama made sure of that.




If you must insist on telling the lie that President Obama made sure that Iran is pursuing nuclear weapons in violation of a deal that remains honored by all engaged  nations, except the US, including Iran, then you must also tell us what you expect Trumpo to do  about the threat before he leaves the White House in 2021.is there.

Trumpo is doing nothing to stop the fake threat he claims Is coming from Iran.


----------



## AntonToo

P@triot said:


> Obama’s $750,000,000-plus stimulus plan retarded economic recovery








Doncha mean 750,000,000,000?   

Did you ever stop and think about how  750 BILLION DOLLARS borrowed on long term credit can DISAPEAR in short term? Because that is what you are saying: IT DISAPEARED and not only disapeared it caused other liquidity to disapear out of our economy.

Well...did you? Or are you just parroting some bullshit you've seen someone assert on the iinternetz you'd simply LIKE to be true?


----------



## Kosh

Obama legacy wil be the worst president of modern history, just above Carter and GWB..


----------



## AntonToo

Kosh said:


> Obama legacy wil be the worst president of modern history, just above Carter and GWB..



Yea? When will that happen?

Survey: Historians rank Obama 12th best president


----------



## NotfooledbyW

antontoo said:


> Did you ever stop and think about how 750 BILLION DOLLARS borrowed on long term credit can DISAPEAR in short term? Because that is what you are saying: IT DISAPEARED and not only disapeared it caused other liquidity to disapear out of economy.



Half of that was tax cuts aimed at the middle class. 

It disappeared into the economy like it was supposed to.

There was little borrowed money to be had for businesses laying off masses prior to the Stimulus.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

antontoo said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama legacy wil be the worst president of modern history, just above Carter and GWB..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea? When will that happen?
> 
> Survey: Historians rank Obama 12th best president
Click to expand...


Scientific and objective research does not suit Trumpo’s base. Opinion based on race baited hatred provide all the information they need. 

When they believe things like Obama encouraged black kids to kill cops of course they must conclude Obama will be rated last.


----------



## P@triot

NotfooledbyW said:


> then you must also tell us what you expect Trumpo to do about the threat before he leaves the White House in 2021


1. I “must” do *nothing*.

2. Why would *President Trump* voluntarily leave the White House in 2021? 

3. I “expect” *President Trump* to do what he’s done with _everything_ so far: solve the problem. Obama creates problems, Trump solves them.


----------



## P@triot

antontoo said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama’s $750,000,000-plus stimulus plan retarded economic recovery
> 
> 
> 
> Doncha mean 750,000,000,000?
Click to expand...

Who are you talking to? Because I *didn’t* say that. The article did.


antontoo said:


> Did you ever stop and think about how  750 BILLION DOLLARS borrowed on long term credit can DISAPEAR in short term? Because that is what you are saying: IT DISAPEARED and not only disapeared it caused other liquidity to disapear out of our economy. Well...did you?


One word for you: *Solyndra*.


----------



## P@triot

antontoo said:


> Did you ever stop and think about how  750 BILLION DOLLARS borrowed on long term credit can DISAPEAR in short term?


Did you ever stop and think _before_ posting?
*
Solyndra*.

Well? Did you?


----------



## RealDave

P@triot said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to loe the Republicans who blame Obama for unemployment reaching ten percent.
> 
> 
> 
> When Barack Insane Obama took office, unemployment was in the 7% range. He *promised* that if we passed is idiotic, illegal, and unconstitutional “stimulus package”, that unemployment would *never* hit 10%. Those were his words.
> 
> He got _everything_ he wanted as soon as he wanted it (because he had a super-majority in Congress), and he failed to deliver. You idiot socialists were duped by him. Only an idiot partisan hack wouldn’t hold him accountable for his failures.
> 
> The excuses you make for him are pitiful. The market tanked in November upon news that a radical marxist had been elected president. He was responsible for the entire damn thing and he made everything worse. It didn’t start to turn around until he took the ass-kicking in the 2010 midterm elections. Once Republicans were in charge of the House and damn near every state in the U.S., they started implementing proven policies which saved the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lying fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing like watching progressives lose their shit because I stuffed *facts* down their throats.
> 
> 
> 
> Their report projected that the stimulus plan proposed by Obama would create 3 million to 4 million jobs by the end of 2010. The report also included a chart predicting unemployment rates with and without the stimulus. Without the stimulus (the baseline), unemployment was projected to hit about 8.5% in 2009 and then continue rising to a peak of about 9% in 2010. *With the stimulus, they predicted the unemployment rate would peak at just under 8% in 2009.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now quick - throw out a bunch of profanity and throw shit across the room as I continue to own your ignorant ass.
> 
> Will: Obama said stimulus would cap unemployment at 8 percent
Click to expand...


What fact have you ever posted.  We are talking real facts, not your alternative facts.


----------



## RealDave

P@triot said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama’s $750,000,000-plus stimulus plan retarded economic recovery
> 
> 
> 
> Doncha mean 750,000,000,000?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are you talking to? Because I *didn’t* say that. The article did.
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever stop and think about how  750 BILLION DOLLARS borrowed on long term credit can DISAPEAR in short term? Because that is what you are saying: IT DISAPEARED and not only disapeared it caused other liquidity to disapear out of our economy. Well...did you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One word for you: *Solyndra*.
Click to expand...


So, another dumbass Trumpette who has no concept of the fund used to help Solyndra.  The fund was to help companies who had trouble getting financing but had promising ideas.

Solydra's solar panels were not silicon based.  They were also designed using round tubes that could collect energy also from reflection.  At the time of the load, silicon prices were rising & Solyndra's panels more competitive.  Later silicon pricing fell & China slashed their panel's pricing.

But, overall, Solyndra was seen as a good example.

That is why when they applied under the Bush administration, Bush pushed to get them funding before he left office. But Solyndra's application was not complete at that time.  It was reworked & resubmitted under the Obama administration.

The idea you think Solyndra was some type of corruption proves your ignorance of the solar panel industry & overall lack of knowledge


----------



## RealDave

boedicca said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a retarded Trumpette would think a agreement stopping Iran from getting a nuke would give  them a nuke,.
> 
> This is likely the same "logic" you used to vote for a fraud & business cheat for President.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a retarded Obabble-sucker would think that giving Iran $1.7B with no real strings attached would prevent them from developing nukes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama did give Iran shit. It was their money.
> 
> No strings"  Really.  So you never read the agreement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not really an agreement.  Iran is held to very low standards and given weeks notice (with time to hide everything) before inspections take place.
> 
> And the U.S. was under no obligation to give money to an enemy regime.
> 
> Obabble is, was, and will ever be a corrupt and incompetent moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The deal was made by a nuclear weapons expert.  But hey, you believe Trump & Bolton.  The aspects of the agreement are all verifiable.
> 
> No money was given.  why the fuck are you people so stupid not to get that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah.  The deal was made by a nuclear weapons expert.
> 
> That is so convincing!
> 
> In realityland, TREATIES should be made by people who understand geopoltiical and national security risks.
Click to expand...


Of course, you being a duymbfuck probably think Trump can make a deal based on his knbowledge of nuclear energy.

The fact is the negotiating team had experts in foreign policy AND nuclear experts.  My post was in  response to a poster who thought that the agreement was not verifiable.  The nuclear experts mace sure it was based in their knowledge of u-nuclear facility inspections.


----------



## RealDave

P@triot said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> The money was Iran's that they had paid the US for weapons they did not receive.
> 
> 
> 
> Soooooooo why didn’t Obama pay it in 2009? Or 2010? Or 2011? Or 2012? Or 2013? Or 2014?
> 
> And...why did he ship the money out in the middle of the night? In unmarked crates? And why did it just happen to correspond with the return of our servicemen? And why are you so damn dumb?
> 
> You’re such a little Obama lap-dog. It was one of his many scandals. Everyone can accept it except for you nitwits that view him as your messiah.
Click to expand...

Really, you keep proving what an uniformed asshole you are.  You didn't even know about the origin of this money.  Why we had it.You might consider stopping posting until you can become educated & not make such an ass out of yourself.


----------



## RealDave

P@triot said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do know that article said that statement was mostly false, right?
> 
> 
> 
> You do know that Politifact is radically left-wing and does everything in their power to make Obama look good, right? And even they couldn’t deny the *facts*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you used it as YOUR link.  You were so fucking stupid that you did not know what was in your own link.
> 
> Too funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew _exactly_ what it said, snowflake. I quoted it. And it proved you were *wrong* as always.
Click to expand...

Bullshit.  You posted a link in an attemp to prove your lie was not a lie but true.

Instead your post proved you did lie.

Squirm & dance all you want, but you really made a ass out of yourself with that one.


----------



## RealDave

Kosh said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far the only legacy of Obama is being the first half white man as president!
> 
> 
> 
> And averting a full-blown depression and giving us the greatest social reform since the 60s, as well as the growing realization now that the GOP is FOS and a continuing disaster for the non rich and the country. It takes a total dupe to miss it....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Far left propaganda alert, Dupe Alert!
> 
> Amazing how the far left thinks that making the racial divide much greater, is "the greatest social reform since the 60s"..
Click to expand...

Evidently putting a black man in the White House fired up the racists fucks & that was Obama's fault.


----------



## RealDave

P@triot said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> then you must also tell us what you expect Trumpo to do about the threat before he leaves the White House in 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I “must” do *nothing*.
> 
> 2. Why would *President Trump* voluntarily leave the White House in 2021?
> 
> 3. I “expect” *President Trump* to do what he’s done with _everything_ so far: solve the problem. Obama creates problems, Trump solves them.
Click to expand...

Who knew that creating dirtier water, more polluted air, higher global warming effects, significantly increasing the deficit, meager economic growth, borrowing 1.5 trillion to give wealthy people  well off corporations a tax cut, abandoning Puerto Rico to remain devastated from a hurricane,  Fueling white supremacy,  trading US foreign policy for personal gain, running off golfing all the time, retracting from trade agreements to allow China to step in...What problem did he solve?


----------



## basquebromance

i voted for Obama in 2008. i cried when he won.

but then Sarah Palin's voice kept poppin in my head. she always did this, showin up when my spirits were lowest, it's like i had a fairy godmother who hates me.

"so...how's that whole hopey changey thing workin out for ya?"


----------



## Pilot1

The best thing Obama did was light up the White House with the Rainbow (Gay) colors.  Essentially acknowledging a whopping 1% of the population.  Wow, now that's an accomplishment!


----------



## AntonToo

P@triot said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever stop and think about how  750 BILLION DOLLARS borrowed on long term credit can DISAPEAR in short term?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever stop and think _before_ posting?
> *
> Solyndra*.
> 
> Well? Did you?
Click to expand...


What about Solyndra dumabass? It had promissing tech, but cheap chinese silicone killed it's bussiness model. Did we spend 750 billion on that?

We spent some money (and got it back) on this company too:







BUT EVEN IF WE HAVE BLOWN ALL OF IT ON SOLYNDRA. Money that went to Solyndra DID NOT VANISH and did fascilitate transactions that supported some jobs, for some time and got recorded as part of GDP. This particular technology did not bear fruit (which in itself is sometimes a valuable lesson), but in the short term there is no reason to think it did not help economy at least slightly.


----------



## basquebromance

Pilot1 said:


> The best thing Obama did was light up the White House with the Rainbow (Gay) colors.  Essentially acknowledging a whopping 1% of the population.  Wow, now that's an accomplishment!



he really did that? now i like him more!

Obama made our union more perfect simply by entering the White House, then vacated it for Trump, America's imperfections personified.


----------



## P@triot

RealDave said:


> What fact have you ever posted.  We are talking real facts, not your alternative facts.


Uh..._every_ post I make. Like the one you are responding to right now. Notice that about 80% of my posts include links (100% when it’s not responding to someone) while almost none of your’s do?


----------



## P@triot

antontoo said:


> What about Solyndra dumabass?


Geez...you’re even dumber than I thought. That, or you’re lashing out like a child because I embarrassed you.

The Obama Administration illegally handed them half a billion dollars. White House emails shows that the Administration *knew* that Solyndra would _still_ declare bankruptcy, even with that money. So all that money did was line the pockets of Obama’s friends and backers where it sits in their offshore bank accounts (after funneling some of it back to Obama of course for his re-election campaign and his personal wealth).


antontoo said:


> It had promissing tech, but cheap chinese silicone killed it's bussiness model.


Then it wasn’t “promising”, _stupid_. 


antontoo said:


> We spent some money (and got it back):


Man, either your ignorance or your lying, knows no bounds. I’m betting it is your ignorance. You don’t seem as evil as the other progressives here to outright lie, but you do seem like the blind, ignorant, obedient progressive lapdog. We got $0.00 of the money “back” from Solyndra. $0.00. In fact, they were caught throwing away hundreds of millions of dollars in assets. Assets that could have been sold to recoup the tax payers money.

Bankrupt Solyndra Caught Destroying Brand New Parts


----------



## P@triot

RealDave said:


> So, another dumbass Trumpette who has no concept of the fund used to help Solyndra.


See post #299 for your daily dose of facts shoved down the back of your throat, while you choke on it (like you do with your boyfriends).


----------



## P@triot

RealDave said:


> Really, you keep proving what an uniformed asshole you are.  You didn't even know about the origin of this money.  Why we had it.You might consider stopping posting until you can become educated & not make such an ass out of yourself.


The little fragile snowflake continues to melt... 

I’ve heard this pitiful excuse since the day after Obama got caught in this highly illegal scandal. You’re not sharing anything new, stupid. You’re doing what you _always_ do - parroting the pitiful left-wing desperate excuses.

Squawk...Real Dave heard a left-wing lie that he likes! Squawk....Real Dave will repeat. Squawk.....has Real Dave ingratiated himself enough to progressives to get a cracker and some government table scraps yet? Squawk!

You’re such a tool!


----------



## AntonToo

P@triot said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about Solyndra dumabass?
> 
> 
> 
> Geez...you’re even dumber than I thought. That, or you’re lashing out like a child because I embarrassed you.
> 
> The Obama Administration illegally handed them half a billion dollars. White House emails shows that the Administration *knew* that Solyndra would _still_ declare bankruptcy, even with that money. So all that money did was line the pockets of Obama’s friends and backers where it sits in their offshore bank accounts (after funneling some of it back to Obama of course for his re-election campaign and his personal wealth).
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It had promissing tech, but cheap chinese silicone killed it's bussiness model.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then it wasn’t “promising”, _stupid_.
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We spent some money (and got it back):
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man, either your ignorance or your lying, knows no bounds. I’m betting it is your ignorance. You don’t seem as evil as the other progressives here to outright lie, but you do seem like the blind, ignorant, obedient progressive lapdog. We got $0.00 of the money “back” from Solyndra. $0.00. In fact, they were caught throwing away hundreds of millions of dollars in assets. Assets that could have been sold to recoup the tax payers money.
> 
> Bankrupt Solyndra Caught Destroying Brand New Parts
Click to expand...


how about you ACTUALLY ADDRESS MY POST instead cutting out tiny snippets.

Half a billion dollars?  OK WHAT ABOUT 750 BILLION?

WHAT ABOUT TESLA?

WHAT ABOUT 200+ BILLION IN PEOPLE'S PAYCHECKS?


P.S. retard, even Obama's friends CONTRIBUTE TO GDP. If someone got paid with that money, economy grew - it's really not that complicated.


----------



## RealDave

P@triot said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really, you keep proving what an uniformed asshole you are.  You didn't even know about the origin of this money.  Why we had it.You might consider stopping posting until you can become educated & not make such an ass out of yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> The little fragile snowflake continues to melt...
> 
> I’ve heard this pitiful excuse since the day after Obama got caught in this highly illegal scandal. You’re not sharing anything new, stupid. You’re doing what you _always_ do - parroting the pitiful left-wing desperate excuses.
> 
> Squawk...Real Dave heard a left-wing lie that he likes! Squawk....Real Dave will repeat. Squawk.....has Real Dave ingratiated himself enough to progressives to get a cracker and some government table scraps yet? Squawk!
> 
> You’re such a tool!
Click to expand...


I stated a fact.


----------



## LaDexter

There is one standard for still defending Obama...

Ask the following question...

After the "1" how many ZEROES in 10 trillion???

If they can't answer that question because they do not understand basic math, they qualify as potential Obama defenders...


----------



## irosie91

LaDexter said:


> There is one standard for still defending Obama...
> 
> Ask the following question...
> 
> After the "1" how many ZEROES in 10 trillion???
> 
> If they can't answer that question because they do not understand basic math, they qualify as potential Obama defenders...



I can't do it without counting on my fingers.    As a kid I used to thing if funny when people used their fingers on doing simple calculations-------I AM SCREWED


----------



## RealDave

P@triot said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about Solyndra dumabass?
> 
> 
> 
> Geez...you’re even dumber than I thought. That, or you’re lashing out like a child because I embarrassed you.
> 
> The Obama Administration illegally handed them half a billion dollars. White House emails shows that the Administration *knew* that Solyndra would _still_ declare bankruptcy, even with that money. So all that money did was line the pockets of Obama’s friends and backers where it sits in their offshore bank accounts (after funneling some of it back to Obama of course for his re-election campaign and his personal wealth).
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It had promissing tech, but cheap chinese silicone killed it's bussiness model.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then it wasn’t “promising”, _stupid_.
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We spent some money (and got it back):
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man, either your ignorance or your lying, knows no bounds. I’m betting it is your ignorance. You don’t seem as evil as the other progressives here to outright lie, but you do seem like the blind, ignorant, obedient progressive lapdog. We got $0.00 of the money “back” from Solyndra. $0.00. In fact, they were caught throwing away hundreds of millions of dollars in assets. Assets that could have been sold to recoup the tax payers money.
> 
> Bankrupt Solyndra Caught Destroying Brand New Parts
Click to expand...


Well Well Well Who the fuck knew you were a God damn expert on solar panels.

You did not have a clue what Solyndra's products were  or why they were different.

Rush Limbaugh cried & you sucked it in like a dry sponge in a cesspool.
'
And to further demonstrate just how fucking stupid you are, the banruptcy court gave approval to destroy some of the specialized glass tubes because they had insufficient value to cover the cost of storage.

What a fucking Limbaughian fool you are,.

If Trump maintains his golfing & spends 8 years in the White House, the costs woulod approach half a billion.  

I think taking a shot by helping an innovative company succeed is worth more than hauling Trump's fat ass out to play golf.
You are dumnber than shit.


----------



## RealDave

LaDexter said:


> There is one standard for still defending Obama...
> 
> Ask the following question...
> 
> After the "1" how many ZEROES in 10 trillion???
> 
> If they can't answer that question because they do not understand basic math, they qualify as potential Obama defenders...


  Nothing funnier than a dumbass Trumpette thinking they know math.

There are 13 zeroes in 10 trillion.  A lot less than the number of zeroes currently working in the White House.  When this year's deficit approaches one trillion. how many zeroes is that?


----------



## LaDexter

RealDave,

Why does one Earth polar circle, the Antarctic, have 9 times the ice of the other, the Arctic?


L:MFAO!!!


----------



## AntonToo

LaDexter said:


> There is one standard for still defending Obama...
> 
> Ask the following question...
> 
> After the "1" how many ZEROES in 10 trillion???
> 
> If they can't answer that question because they do not understand basic math, they qualify as potential Obama defenders...



10 Trillion is the added DEBT.

You know what debt is? Sum of annual DEFICITS.
*
2009 Budget proposed by Bush administration in the middle of 2008 had 1.3 Trillion dollar deficit - Did Obama cause that?
*
Here are specific components of our deficits:







Did Obama cause all that?


----------



## boedicca

RealDave said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a retarded Obabble-sucker would think that giving Iran $1.7B with no real strings attached would prevent them from developing nukes.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama did give Iran shit. It was their money.
> 
> No strings"  Really.  So you never read the agreement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not really an agreement.  Iran is held to very low standards and given weeks notice (with time to hide everything) before inspections take place.
> 
> And the U.S. was under no obligation to give money to an enemy regime.
> 
> Obabble is, was, and will ever be a corrupt and incompetent moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The deal was made by a nuclear weapons expert.  But hey, you believe Trump & Bolton.  The aspects of the agreement are all verifiable.
> 
> No money was given.  why the fuck are you people so stupid not to get that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah.  The deal was made by a nuclear weapons expert.
> 
> That is so convincing!
> 
> In realityland, TREATIES should be made by people who understand geopoltiical and national security risks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, you being a duymbfuck probably think Trump can make a deal based on his knbowledge of nuclear energy.
> 
> The fact is the negotiating team had experts in foreign policy AND nuclear experts.  My post was in  response to a poster who thought that the agreement was not verifiable.  The nuclear experts mace sure it was based in their knowledge of u-nuclear facility inspections.
Click to expand...



^^^ Speaking of DumFlucks ^^^

Here's the difference between Business Man Trump and Spoon Fed Never Had A Real Job Barry:  Trump doesn't think he knows everything.  He does know how to negotiate a deal.  Just as he would have engineering advisors for a complex construction project, he has advisors with various areas of relevant expertise as President.


----------



## LaDexter

There is no defending George W Bush, the #1 worst traitor in US history.

Obama is settling in at #3 behind W and LBJ.


----------



## P@triot

antontoo said:


> P.S. retard, even Obama's friends CONTRIBUTE TO GDP. *If someone got paid with that money, economy grew* - it's really not that complicated.


Clearly _someone_ has no clue what "GDP" means. 

(Psst...._stupid_...GDP measures the goods and services *produced*).

Just having money handed to you in exchange for nothing did not result in increased services or products produced. And not for nothing, but an economy also doesn't "grow" by taking government handouts. At all.

This is a prime example of how the left is completely ignorant of *basic* *economics*.


----------



## P@triot

RealDave said:


> I stated a fact.


No. You didn't. At all. I stated a fact. You stated the desperate left-wing talking point to bail out Obama once he got caught shipping billions of dollars to Iran in unmarked crates in the middle of the night.

Explain *one* thing to me, _stupid_. Give me one real, honest, accurate answer and I will absolutely concede you were correct on this issue. Deal?

Who ships cold, hard cash in unmarked crates in the middle of the night? What if the plane went down? What if the plane was hijacked? What if some of the money was stolen? All of that cash would be forever lost. You know who does that? A person desperately trying to keep the payments secret, and thus off the books. So here is my one question for you:

*Why didn't Obama do what every single government, company, and even individual citizen in the world would do and wire transfer the funds to Iran*? Not even you or I would stick money in an envelope and mail it to Iran. Ever.

If you can provide an honest, realistic answer to that question (without being a snarky prick), I'll concede you were correct on this point. I'll make a single post right here in this thread admitting you were 100% right and I was wrong.


----------



## P@triot

RealDave said:


> When this year's deficit approaches one trillion. how many zeroes is that?


One trillion? Pff! Obama used to do that in a _week_. And you cheered the entire time. Suddenly, you've become a fiscal conservative???


----------



## P@triot

boedicca said:


> Here's the difference between Business Man Trump and Spoon Fed Never Had A Real Job Barry


----------



## P@triot

boedicca said:


> Here's the difference between Business Man Trump and Spoon Fed Never Had A Real Job Barry:  Trump doesn't think he knows everything.  He does know how to negotiate a deal.  Just as he would have engineering advisors for a complex construction project, he has advisors with various areas of relevant expertise as President.


You have to remember though boedicca, the parasites like "Real Dumb" want a spoon-fed president who has never worked a day in their entire life - because they know that person is exponentially more likely to sympathize with them and thus keep the unconstitutional socialist gravy train running. It's the same reason why Bernie Sanders was so popular, despite never having a job until he was in his 40's (how is that even _possible_?!?) and even then it was his cushy government job.

Most people I know started working at 16. And they worked hard. They were reliable, they showed up on time, etc. Dumbocrats refuse to even consider a job until they are in their 40's, and even then they want it to be some cushy government job. Repulsive.


----------



## AntonToo

P@triot said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. retard, even Obama's friends CONTRIBUTE TO GDP. *If someone got paid with that money, economy grew* - it's really not that complicated.
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly _someone_ has no clue what "GDP" means.
> 
> (Psst...._stupid_...GDP measures the goods and services *produced*).
> 
> Just having money handed to you in exchange for nothing did not result in increased services or products produced. And not for nothing, but an economy also doesn't "grow" by taking government handouts. At all.
> 
> This is a prime example of how the left is completely ignorant of *basic* *economics*.
Click to expand...


Retard, nobody simply got HANDED MONEY, all projects had to report what goods and services stimulus funds were SPENT ON. This spending would in fact would be reflected in GDP numbers.


----------



## P@triot

antontoo said:


> Retard, nobody simply got HANDED MONEY, stimulus projects had to report what the money was SPENT ON, meaning SPENT ON goods and services that would be reflected in GDP numbers.


But that didn't happen with Solyndra (or 90% of the idiotic "stimulus package" for that matter). Solyndra took the money and closed their doors. Then started throwing out all of their panels, equipment, etc. when that stuff could have been sold to recover _some_ of the tax payer's money. They were caught on video doing it.


----------



## P@triot

RealDave said:


> If Trump maintains his golfing & spends 8 years in the White House, the costs woulod approach half a billion.


While I would prefer a president who keeps his ass in the Oval Office and works - considering President Trump has already achieved more in 1 year than Barack Insane Obama did in 8 years (and Trump did it all constitutionally while Obama violated the constitution daily), I'd say he deserves all of the golfing he desires.


----------



## AntonToo

P@triot said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Retard, nobody simply got HANDED MONEY, stimulus projects had to report what the money was SPENT ON, meaning SPENT ON goods and services that would be reflected in GDP numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> But that didn't happen with Solyndra (or 90% of the idiotic "stimulus package" for that matter). Solyndra took the money and closed their doors. Then started throwing out all of their panels, equipment, etc. when that stuff could have been sold to recover _some_ of the tax payer's money. They were caught on video doing it.
Click to expand...


Dumbas, Solyndra SPENT the money into economy. Their complex construction was 350 million dollars.






This construction entailed *PURCHASE OF GOODS AND PROFESSIONAL SERVICES*.

Solyndra: Fab 2 Construction Begins






In 2013 Seagate bought this complex.

Your politico bullshit has long separated you from anything resembling reality.


----------



## P@triot

antontoo said:


> Dumbas, Solyndra SPENT the money into economy. Their complex construction was 350 million dollars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This construction entailed *PURCHASE OF GOODS AND PROFESSIONAL SERVICES*.
> 
> Solyndra: Fab 2 Construction Begins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 2013 Seagate bought this complex.
> 
> Your politico bullshit has long separated you from anything resembling reality.


Wait...you somehow think this _strengthens_ your case? Bwahahahaha! 

White House emails *proved* that the Obama Administration knew that Solyndra would go out of business, even with the illegal half a billion dollars in free tax payer money. So instead of using it to at least _attempt_ to keep their business afloat, they used it to build a building they didn't even need? And you think that somehow increases "GDP"? 

Good God the left is completely clueless about *basic* *economics*.


----------



## P@triot

antontoo said:


> In 2013 Seagate bought this complex.


Ok...and who pocketed that money? The former Solyndra owners who were pals of Obama? Gee, what a great deal for the American people!


----------



## LaDexter

No President, not even W and LBJ, was so eager to make US taxdollars vanish for nothing....


----------



## AntonToo

P@triot said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbas, Solyndra SPENT the money into economy. Their complex construction was 350 million dollars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This construction entailed *PURCHASE OF GOODS AND PROFESSIONAL SERVICES*.
> 
> Solyndra: Fab 2 Construction Begins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 2013 Seagate bought this complex.
> 
> Your politico bullshit has long separated you from anything resembling reality.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...you somehow think this _strengthens_ your case? Bwahahahaha!
> 
> White House emails *proved* that the Obama Administration knew that Solyndra would go out of business, even with the illegal half a billion dollars in free tax payer money. So instead of using it to at least _attempt_ to keep their business afloat, they used it to build a building they didn't even need? And you think that somehow increases "GDP"?
> 
> Good God the left is completely clueless about *basic* *economics*.
Click to expand...


YES retard, even this highly wasteful spending INCREASES NEAR TERM GDP, because GOODS AND SERVICES WERE PURCHASED TO BUILT IT. It simply is a shitty investment in mid-to-long term.

Again, Solyndra is only a tiny fraction of stimulus, but even here you cannot claim it didn't help economy in 2009-2012 period.


----------



## P@triot

antontoo said:


> YES retard, even this highly wasteful spending INCREASES NEAR TERM GDP, because GOODS AND SERVICES WERE PURCHASED TO BUILT IT.


Ok. So by that logic, if the federal government simply paid the American people to dig a hole in their backyard Monday, Wednesday, and Friday and paid them to fill it back in Tuesday and Thursday, our GDP would be through the roof.

I mean, all Americans _would_ be performing a service (albeit a completely useless one). And there would be millions of shovels that would need to be purchased (production of goods). Who knew that's all it took to build the world's strongest economy?


----------



## LaDexter

antontoo said:


> YES retard, even this highly wasteful spending INCREASES NEAR TERM GDP, because GOODS AND SERVICES WERE PURCHASED TO BUILT IT. It simply is a shitty investment in mid-to-long term.





and that's what O himself tried to brag about, that by making $10 trillion vanish, "he" "saved" the "global economy."

Delusional, treasonous, bigoted, dishonest, hateful, and extremely kleptocratic...


----------



## AntonToo

P@triot said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> YES retard, even this highly wasteful spending INCREASES NEAR TERM GDP, because GOODS AND SERVICES WERE PURCHASED TO BUILT IT.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. So by that logic, if the federal government simply paid the American people to dig a hole in their backyard Monday, Wednesday, and Friday and paid them to fill it back in Tuesday and Thursday, our GDP would be through the roof.
> 
> I mean, all Americans _would_ be performing a service (albeit a completely useless one). And there would be millions of shovels that would need to be purchased (production of goods). Who knew that's all it took to build the world's strongest economy?
Click to expand...


No that IS NOT the logic because making sound long term investments with our spending is ALSO A HIGH PRIORITY.

Public money(or rather public debt) lost on Solyndra could have gone to any number of more worthwhile projects that would bear long term fruit.

But speaking strictly about jobs and GDP coming out of the recession there is absolutely NO DOUBT even a failure like Solyndra contributed to economy.


----------



## AntonToo

LaDexter said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> YES retard, even this highly wasteful spending INCREASES NEAR TERM GDP, because GOODS AND SERVICES WERE PURCHASED TO BUILT IT. It simply is a shitty investment in mid-to-long term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that's what O himself tried to brag about, that by making $10 trillion vanish, "he" "saved" the "global economy."
> 
> Delusional, treasonous, bigoted, dishonest, hateful, and extremely kleptocratic...
Click to expand...


Yep  10 Trillion vanished without a trace.

Seems that sort of total stupidity and ignorance you have to buy into to be a rightwinger nowadays.


----------



## LaDexter

WHERE did the $10 trillion go???

How much are Obama and his family worth $$$$$$$$$$$$$$???

How did Obama get so rich???

Do you care???


----------



## AntonToo

LaDexter said:


> WHERE did the $10 trillion go???
> 
> How much are Obama and his family worth $$$$$$$$$$$$$$???
> 
> How did Obama get so rich???
> 
> Do you care???








Seriously?...you think Obama, a lowly millionare living off his book deals and speaker fees somehow pocketed 10 Trillion dollars of national debt?


----------



## LaDexter

Not the whole $10 trillion, but Obama is worth hundreds of times more than what he was paid....

WHERE did that come from???

WHAT did the American taxpayer get from losing $10 trillion?


----------



## francoHFW

LaDexter said:


> WHERE did the $10 trillion go???
> 
> How much are Obama and his family worth $$$$$$$$$$$$$$???
> 
> How did Obama get so rich???
> 
> Do you care???


From books and speeches just like the Clinton's, all investigated and stop asking stupid questions...


----------



## P@triot

antontoo said:


> Public money(or rather public debt) lost on Solyndra could have gone to any number of more worthwhile projects that would bear long term fruit.


Well, aside from the fact that there *shouldn't* be _any_ "public money" (because it is 100% unconstitutional), your statement here is one thing we agree on.


----------



## francoHFW

antontoo said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHERE did the $10 trillion go???
> 
> How much are Obama and his family worth $$$$$$$$$$$$$$???
> 
> How did Obama get so rich???
> 
> Do you care???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?...you think Obama, a lowly millionare living off his book deals and speaker fees somehow pocketed 10 Trillion dollars of national debt?
Click to expand...

90% of that debt is bailouts and unemployment and Welfare, all for victims of the corrupt GOP economic meltdown/World depression of 2008.... pocketed my ass. Change the channel, Roseanne.


----------



## francoHFW

P@triot said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Public money(or rather public debt) lost on Solyndra could have gone to any number of more worthwhile projects that would bear long term fruit.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, aside from the fact that there *shouldn't* be _any_ "public money" (because it is 100% unconstitutional), your statement here is one thing we agree on.
Click to expand...

Why don't you obsess over the one failure and not 35 +success stories, dumbass dupe? LOL!


----------



## francoHFW

LaDexter said:


> Not the whole $10 trillion, but Obama is worth hundreds of times more than what he was paid....
> 
> WHERE did that come from???
> 
> WHAT did the American taxpayer get from losing $10 trillion?


Avoided another GOP corrupt full blown depression duh... Which you idiots don't even know about unbelievable....


----------



## LaDexter

franco is the Hillary CULT's "economist..."


----------



## francoHFW

LaDexter said:


> franco is the Hillary CULT's "economist..."


Any actual argument, Roseanne?


----------



## LaDexter

So, in a "depression" caused by W spending way too much, the "solution" was to spend even more, make that money vanish, and pay you to lie about it....

LOL!!!!


You won't admit it, but you LOVED W.  He spent and spent and your side stole and stole, and you loved W, just like O does...


----------



## jillian

P@triot said:


> While the left will inevitably do what they do best (attempt to replace history with propaganda), here is the true legacy of the Barack Obama presidency...
> 
> 1. The non-stimulating stimulus. Obama’s $750,000,000-plus stimulus plan retarded economic recovery, but it did manage to shatter by gargantuan amounts the record for annual federal budget deficits and set us on the path of approximately doubling the national debt during Obama’s eight years.
> 
> 2. The unconstitutional takeover/reorganization of General Motors and Chrysler. Obama shredded over 200 years of settled bankruptcy law by placing unsecured creditors (UAW) ahead of the secured creditors (bondholders) of those companies.
> 
> 3. Seizing defeat from the jaws of victory. Obama abandoned the winning Bush/Petraeus surge strategy in Iraq, destabilizing that key country, pushing it closer to Iran as well as opening the door for Isis.
> 
> 4. Allowing the American military to fall into a state of disrepair. Well, at least he has made sure that the Navy is using expensive biofuels instead of cheap petroleum.
> 
> 5. Loss of American stature in the world. Jimmy Carter-like, he has sought to charm America’s enemies (the Castros and the Iranian ayatollahs) while disrespecting old allies like the UK and newer allies like Poland. Through his indecisiveness with Syria, his bumbling interference in Libya, his capitulation to the Iranian mullahs, his passive acquiescence to Putin’s takeover of Crimea, and his obvious belief that America owes the world apologies instead of strong leadership, he has greatly reduced respect for our country around the globe.
> 
> 6. Obamacare. ‘Nuff said.
> 
> 7. Dodd-Frank and its wicked spawn, the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau. Ditto.
> 
> 8. Hostility to fossil fuels. Using the EPA and other regulatory agencies, he has done everything he could to cripple the domestic production of cheap, reliable fossil fuels and given subsidies to political cronies and others producing green boondoggles.
> 
> 9. Disrespect for our system of government. He has shown contempt for our Constitution, for anyone who resists his power grabs, and for the American people, particularly the middle class. He seems to have tried to reduce the United States of America to a banana republic by governing in the manner of a Latin American caudillo.
> 
> 10. Weak support for police and an increase of racial tensions. You know it’s bad when the executive director of the National Association of Police Organizations is so frustrated that he publicly accuses the President of the United States of waging “war on cops.”
> 
> 10 things you won’t see the mainstream media talk about in the last 100 days of Obama’s presidency



Given there isn’t a world of truth in anything you post   , this is kind of pointless


----------



## P@triot

jillian said:


> Given there isn’t a world of truth in anything you post   , this is kind of pointless


I always find it interesting that everything I post is packed full of links and sources, and everything you post is devoid of anything other than your uninformed opinions.


----------



## P@triot

P@triot said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stated a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> No. You didn't. At all. I stated a fact. You stated the desperate left-wing talking point to bail out Obama once he got caught shipping billions of dollars to Iran in unmarked crates in the middle of the night.
> 
> Explain *one* thing to me, _stupid_. Give me one real, honest, accurate answer and I will absolutely concede you were correct on this issue. Deal?
> 
> Who ships cold, hard cash in unmarked crates in the middle of the night? What if the plane went down? What if the plane was hijacked? What if some of the money was stolen? All of that cash would be forever lost. You know who does that? A person desperately trying to keep the payments secret, and thus off the books. So here is my one question for you:
> 
> *Why didn't Obama do what every single government, company, and even individual citizen in the world would do and wire transfer the funds to Iran*? Not even you or I would stick money in an envelope and mail it to Iran. Ever.
> 
> If you can provide an honest, realistic answer to that question (without being a snarky prick), I'll concede you were correct on this point. I'll make a single post right here in this thread admitting you were 100% right and I was wrong.
Click to expand...

“Real Dave” went *real* *quiet*.


----------



## RealDave

P@triot said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Public money(or rather public debt) lost on Solyndra could have gone to any number of more worthwhile projects that would bear long term fruit.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, aside from the fact that there *shouldn't* be _any_ "public money" (because it is 100% unconstitutional), your statement here is one thing we agree on.
Click to expand...


The government has done things like programs to help businesses for years.  Funny how it was Constitutional then.  Bur I guess not under Bush & Obama because both wanted to help Solyndra.


----------



## RealDave

P@triot said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stated a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> No. You didn't. At all. I stated a fact. You stated the desperate left-wing talking point to bail out Obama once he got caught shipping billions of dollars to Iran in unmarked crates in the middle of the night.
> 
> Explain *one* thing to me, _stupid_. Give me one real, honest, accurate answer and I will absolutely concede you were correct on this issue. Deal?
> 
> Who ships cold, hard cash in unmarked crates in the middle of the night? What if the plane went down? What if the plane was hijacked? What if some of the money was stolen? All of that cash would be forever lost. You know who does that? A person desperately trying to keep the payments secret, and thus off the books. So here is my one question for you:
> 
> *Why didn't Obama do what every single government, company, and even individual citizen in the world would do and wire transfer the funds to Iran*? Not even you or I would stick money in an envelope and mail it to Iran. Ever.
> 
> If you can provide an honest, realistic answer to that question (without being a snarky prick), I'll concede you were correct on this point. I'll make a single post right here in this thread admitting you were 100% right and I was wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Real Dave” went *real* *quiet*.
Click to expand...

Go fuck yourself you whiny little bitch.


----------



## RealDave

LaDexter said:


> WHERE did the $10 trillion go???
> 
> How much are Obama and his family worth $$$$$$$$$$$$$$???
> 
> How did Obama get so rich???
> 
> Do you care???


I do care.  I care that there are tooi many fucking dumbasses like you that can vote & elect a fraud & crook like Trump.


----------



## regent

What has America done to Trump? We elected a man that has no idea of what a president does and only wants continued adulation.  The  Republican response can only be, how bad Trumps predecessor was. And perhaps  worse, is Republicans will have to live with the fact that they elected America's worst president.   All Trump wanted was parades and reviews of his election.


----------



## RealDave

LaDexter said:


> No President, not even W and LBJ, was so eager to make US taxdollars vanish for nothing....


More funny chit coming from one that voted for Bush & the Republicans who created the worst recession in 80 yeas & bitch like a little girl when it cost money to help us recover from it.

Helping families that lost their jobs, making sure kids have something to eat, helping maintain police forces & fire halls,  Keeping communites from going bankrupt, helping people get healthcare is wasting money to a total dick like you bur hey, lets build that stupid wall & spent millions hauling Donnie's fast ass to the golf course.


----------



## RealDave

P@triot said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbas, Solyndra SPENT the money into economy. Their complex construction was 350 million dollars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This construction entailed *PURCHASE OF GOODS AND PROFESSIONAL SERVICES*.
> 
> Solyndra: Fab 2 Construction Begins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 2013 Seagate bought this complex.
> 
> Your politico bullshit has long separated you from anything resembling reality.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...you somehow think this _strengthens_ your case? Bwahahahaha!
> 
> White House emails *proved* that the Obama Administration knew that Solyndra would go out of business, even with the illegal half a billion dollars in free tax payer money. So instead of using it to at least _attempt_ to keep their business afloat, they used it to build a building they didn't even need? And you think that somehow increases "GDP"?
> 
> Good God the left is completely clueless about *basic* *economics*.
Click to expand...

  Acriualy, Captain Dumnbass, spending money to build a building & paying wages is what runs our fucking economy.


----------



## RealDave

P@triot said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stated a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> No. You didn't. At all. I stated a fact. You stated the desperate left-wing talking point to bail out Obama once he got caught shipping billions of dollars to Iran in unmarked crates in the middle of the night.
> 
> Explain *one* thing to me, _stupid_. Give me one real, honest, accurate answer and I will absolutely concede you were correct on this issue. Deal?
> 
> Who ships cold, hard cash in unmarked crates in the middle of the night? What if the plane went down? What if the plane was hijacked? What if some of the money was stolen? All of that cash would be forever lost. You know who does that? A person desperately trying to keep the payments secret, and thus off the books. So here is my one question for you:
> 
> *Why didn't Obama do what every single government, company, and even individual citizen in the world would do and wire transfer the funds to Iran*? Not even you or I would stick money in an envelope and mail it to Iran. Ever.
> 
> If you can provide an honest, realistic answer to that question (without being a snarky prick), I'll concede you were correct on this point. I'll make a single post right here in this thread admitting you were 100% right and I was wrong.
Click to expand...


So you are also ignorant of the banking ties between US & Iran at that time.  

"
Prior to a report in the Wall Street Journal describing the pallets of cash, the administration had refused to say how it delivered the money to Iran. U.S. sanctions on Tehran prevented financial institutions from processing the transaction."

Read more: Trump says Obama admin gave Iran 'plane loads' of cash | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

I will accept your apology.


----------



## RealDave

LaDexter said:


> RealDave,
> 
> Why does one Earth polar circle, the Antarctic, have 9 times the ice of the other, the Arctic?
> 
> 
> L:MFAO!!!


I answered your stupud fucking question before when you posted it.


----------



## Wry Catcher

P@triot said:


> While the left will inevitably do what they do best (attempt to replace history with propaganda), here is the true legacy of the Barack Obama presidency...
> 
> 1. The non-stimulating stimulus. Obama’s $750,000,000-plus stimulus plan retarded economic recovery, but it did manage to shatter by gargantuan amounts the record for annual federal budget deficits and set us on the path of approximately doubling the national debt during Obama’s eight years.
> 
> 2. The unconstitutional takeover/reorganization of General Motors and Chrysler. Obama shredded over 200 years of settled bankruptcy law by placing unsecured creditors (UAW) ahead of the secured creditors (bondholders) of those companies.
> 
> 3. Seizing defeat from the jaws of victory. Obama abandoned the winning Bush/Petraeus surge strategy in Iraq, destabilizing that key country, pushing it closer to Iran as well as opening the door for Isis.
> 
> 4. Allowing the American military to fall into a state of disrepair. Well, at least he has made sure that the Navy is using expensive biofuels instead of cheap petroleum.
> 
> 5. Loss of American stature in the world. Jimmy Carter-like, he has sought to charm America’s enemies (the Castros and the Iranian ayatollahs) while disrespecting old allies like the UK and newer allies like Poland. Through his indecisiveness with Syria, his bumbling interference in Libya, his capitulation to the Iranian mullahs, his passive acquiescence to Putin’s takeover of Crimea, and his obvious belief that America owes the world apologies instead of strong leadership, he has greatly reduced respect for our country around the globe.
> 
> 6. Obamacare. ‘Nuff said.
> 
> 7. Dodd-Frank and its wicked spawn, the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau. Ditto.
> 
> 8. Hostility to fossil fuels. Using the EPA and other regulatory agencies, he has done everything he could to cripple the domestic production of cheap, reliable fossil fuels and given subsidies to political cronies and others producing green boondoggles.
> 
> 9. Disrespect for our system of government. He has shown contempt for our Constitution, for anyone who resists his power grabs, and for the American people, particularly the middle class. He seems to have tried to reduce the United States of America to a banana republic by governing in the manner of a Latin American caudillo.
> 
> 10. Weak support for police and an increase of racial tensions. You know it’s bad when the executive director of the National Association of Police Organizations is so frustrated that he publicly accuses the President of the United States of waging “war on cops.”
> 
> 10 things you won’t see the mainstream media talk about in the last 100 days of Obama’s presidency



You're a damn liar, and if you believe any, but the most ignorant and biddable fools, believe this crap, you are a damn fool too.

1. The Stimulus put people to work, and repaired a rusting and aging infrastructure, in states which understood kicking that can down the road is fiscally foolish.

2.  Not saving GM would have created much greater unemployment, not only at GM but in every state wherein parts for the fleet were produced, where their cars are sold by salemen and in revenue created by advertisers.  Once again a thoughtless remark by a partisan hack and known liar.

3.  Obama ran on ending the war of choice which began six years before he took the oath of office.  The cost of the war in blood and treasure is something only a neo con or fool appreciated.  The number of flag covered coffins was enough to make any no sociopath sick.

4.  Seems to me the US Military was able to protect the US for 8 years, and the effort by the Obama Administration to protect the planet from pollution is noble, not nefarious as we see today.

5.  LOL, Bush didn't win any status with his limited coalition of the Willing, and Trump has all but alienated our allies, NATO and the PM's/Presidents/jleaders in Australia, Japan, S. Korea, Canada, S. and Central America and Mexico.

6.  The PPACA benefited the aged and the needy as well as children.  Trump, Ryan and McConnell tried to kill it, and a vast majority of our citizens opposed their callous disregard for this effort (which mostly failed).

7. More LOL, Want corruption?  Don't regulate Wall Street and those banks/insurance companies too big to fail.  BTW,  D's supported changes, and support banks not too big to fail some leeway from the regulations needed to be imposed on the BofA Well Fargo, et al,
 e
8.  LOL, get your facts straight.  He opposed a pipe line which moved Canadian  tar oil to Texas and than on to the world market.  Did it create hundreds of permanent jobs?  Hell no.  And Obama supported green and renewable energy efforts which is the smart thing to do.

9.  A perfect description of Donald Trump, nothing in this bullet point comes close to what the current megalomanic s doing.

10.  More Bullshit, Obama has no culpability for the racism which was long covert in America exploded overnight when he was nominated for President.  Most racist were embarrassed to express their hate openly, when liberals invaded the south demanding civil rights and the racist Governors in Geogia and Alabama did nothing to stop LE from protecting the protesters.  President Obama's election what was once covert became overt and overt on steroids from Trump's first stump speech.


----------



## basquebromance

Obama's legacy: Omnipotence at home, impotence abroad


----------



## Doc1

Wry Catcher said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> While the left will inevitably do what they do best (attempt to replace history with propaganda), here is the true legacy of the Barack Obama presidency...
> 
> 1. The non-stimulating stimulus. Obama’s $750,000,000-plus stimulus plan retarded economic recovery, but it did manage to shatter by gargantuan amounts the record for annual federal budget deficits and set us on the path of approximately doubling the national debt during Obama’s eight years.
> 
> 2. The unconstitutional takeover/reorganization of General Motors and Chrysler. Obama shredded over 200 years of settled bankruptcy law by placing unsecured creditors (UAW) ahead of the secured creditors (bondholders) of those companies.
> 
> 3. Seizing defeat from the jaws of victory. Obama abandoned the winning Bush/Petraeus surge strategy in Iraq, destabilizing that key country, pushing it closer to Iran as well as opening the door for Isis.
> 
> 4. Allowing the American military to fall into a state of disrepair. Well, at least he has made sure that the Navy is using expensive biofuels instead of cheap petroleum.
> 
> 5. Loss of American stature in the world. Jimmy Carter-like, he has sought to charm America’s enemies (the Castros and the Iranian ayatollahs) while disrespecting old allies like the UK and newer allies like Poland. Through his indecisiveness with Syria, his bumbling interference in Libya, his capitulation to the Iranian mullahs, his passive acquiescence to Putin’s takeover of Crimea, and his obvious belief that America owes the world apologies instead of strong leadership, he has greatly reduced respect for our country around the globe.
> 
> 6. Obamacare. ‘Nuff said.
> 
> 7. Dodd-Frank and its wicked spawn, the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau. Ditto.
> 
> 8. Hostility to fossil fuels. Using the EPA and other regulatory agencies, he has done everything he could to cripple the domestic production of cheap, reliable fossil fuels and given subsidies to political cronies and others producing green boondoggles.
> 
> 9. Disrespect for our system of government. He has shown contempt for our Constitution, for anyone who resists his power grabs, and for the American people, particularly the middle class. He seems to have tried to reduce the United States of America to a banana republic by governing in the manner of a Latin American caudillo.
> 
> 10. Weak support for police and an increase of racial tensions. You know it’s bad when the executive director of the National Association of Police Organizations is so frustrated that he publicly accuses the President of the United States of waging “war on cops.”
> 
> 10 things you won’t see the mainstream media talk about in the last 100 days of Obama’s presidency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a damn liar, and if you believe any, but the most ignorant and biddable fools, believe this crap, you are a damn fool too.
> 
> 1. The Stimulus put people to work, and repaired a rusting and aging infrastructure, in states which understood kicking that can down the road is fiscally foolish.
> 
> 2.  Not saving GM would have created much greater unemployment, not only at GM but in every state wherein parts for the fleet were produced, where their cars are sold by salemen and in revenue created by advertisers.  Once again a thoughtless remark by a partisan hack and known liar.
> 
> 3.  Obama ran on ending the war of choice which began six years before he took the oath of office.  The cost of the war in blood and treasure is something only a neo con or fool appreciated.  The number of flag covered coffins was enough to make any no sociopath sick.
> 
> 4.  Seems to me the US Military was able to protect the US for 8 years, and the effort by the Obama Administration to protect the planet from pollution is noble, not nefarious as we see today.
> 
> 5.  LOL, Bush didn't win any status with his limited coalition of the Willing, and Trump has all but alienated our allies, NATO and the PM's/Presidents/jleaders in Australia, Japan, S. Korea, Canada, S. and Central America and Mexico.
> 
> 6.  The PPACA benefited the aged and the needy as well as children.  Trump, Ryan and McConnell tried to kill it, and a vast majority of our citizens opposed their callous disregard for this effort (which mostly failed).
> 
> 7. More LOL, Want corruption?  Don't regulate Wall Street and those banks/insurance companies too big to fail.  BTW,  D's supported changes, and support banks not too big to fail some leeway from the regulations needed to be imposed on the BofA Well Fargo, et al,
> e
> 8.  LOL, get your facts straight.  He opposed a pipe line which moved Canadian  tar oil to Texas and than on to the world market.  Did it create hundreds of permanent jobs?  Hell no.  And Obama supported green and renewable energy efforts which is the smart thing to do.
> 
> 9.  A perfect description of Donald Trump, nothing in this bullet point comes close to what the current megalomanic s doing.
> 
> 10.  More Bullshit, Obama has no culpability for the racism which was long covert in America exploded overnight when he was nominated for President.  Most racist were embarrassed to express their hate openly, when liberals invaded the south demanding civil rights and the racist Governors in Geogia and Alabama did nothing to stop LE from protecting the protesters.  President Obama's election what was once covert became overt and overt on steroids from Trump's first stump speech.
Click to expand...


Ahhhhh, a "true" believer. Your Magic Negro walks on water doesn't he?
Of course REAL men lead from behind. Why didn't you mention him starting to wars, Syria and Libya?


----------



## P@triot

RealDave said:


> The government has done things like programs to help businesses for years.


Men have been brutally raping women for years. I guess that makes it ok in your mind? What the fuck kind of logic is that? 

Violating the U.S. Constitution is *never* ok. I don’t care who sits in the Oval Office or what party controls Congress.


----------



## P@triot

RealDave said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stated a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> No. You didn't. At all. I stated a fact. You stated the desperate left-wing talking point to bail out Obama once he got caught shipping billions of dollars to Iran in unmarked crates in the middle of the night.
> 
> Explain *one* thing to me, _stupid_. Give me one real, honest, accurate answer and I will absolutely concede you were correct on this issue. Deal?
> 
> Who ships cold, hard cash in unmarked crates in the middle of the night? What if the plane went down? What if the plane was hijacked? What if some of the money was stolen? All of that cash would be forever lost. You know who does that? A person desperately trying to keep the payments secret, and thus off the books. So here is my one question for you:
> 
> *Why didn't Obama do what every single government, company, and even individual citizen in the world would do and wire transfer the funds to Iran*? Not even you or I would stick money in an envelope and mail it to Iran. Ever.
> 
> If you can provide an honest, realistic answer to that question (without being a snarky prick), I'll concede you were correct on this point. I'll make a single post right here in this thread admitting you were 100% right and I was wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Real Dave” went *real* *quiet*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go fuck yourself you whiny little bitch.
Click to expand...

In other words - you now realize that you were blindly parroting idiotic left-wing rhetoric, and that in fact the Obama Administration was paying off a ransom. Got it. But hey, at least you’re able to be mature adult about it and admit that you were duped!


----------



## Wry Catcher

Doc1 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> While the left will inevitably do what they do best (attempt to replace history with propaganda), here is the true legacy of the Barack Obama presidency...
> 
> 1. The non-stimulating stimulus. Obama’s $750,000,000-plus stimulus plan retarded economic recovery, but it did manage to shatter by gargantuan amounts the record for annual federal budget deficits and set us on the path of approximately doubling the national debt during Obama’s eight years.
> 
> 2. The unconstitutional takeover/reorganization of General Motors and Chrysler. Obama shredded over 200 years of settled bankruptcy law by placing unsecured creditors (UAW) ahead of the secured creditors (bondholders) of those companies.
> 
> 3. Seizing defeat from the jaws of victory. Obama abandoned the winning Bush/Petraeus surge strategy in Iraq, destabilizing that key country, pushing it closer to Iran as well as opening the door for Isis.
> 
> 4. Allowing the American military to fall into a state of disrepair. Well, at least he has made sure that the Navy is using expensive biofuels instead of cheap petroleum.
> 
> 5. Loss of American stature in the world. Jimmy Carter-like, he has sought to charm America’s enemies (the Castros and the Iranian ayatollahs) while disrespecting old allies like the UK and newer allies like Poland. Through his indecisiveness with Syria, his bumbling interference in Libya, his capitulation to the Iranian mullahs, his passive acquiescence to Putin’s takeover of Crimea, and his obvious belief that America owes the world apologies instead of strong leadership, he has greatly reduced respect for our country around the globe.
> 
> 6. Obamacare. ‘Nuff said.
> 
> 7. Dodd-Frank and its wicked spawn, the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau. Ditto.
> 
> 8. Hostility to fossil fuels. Using the EPA and other regulatory agencies, he has done everything he could to cripple the domestic production of cheap, reliable fossil fuels and given subsidies to political cronies and others producing green boondoggles.
> 
> 9. Disrespect for our system of government. He has shown contempt for our Constitution, for anyone who resists his power grabs, and for the American people, particularly the middle class. He seems to have tried to reduce the United States of America to a banana republic by governing in the manner of a Latin American caudillo.
> 
> 10. Weak support for police and an increase of racial tensions. You know it’s bad when the executive director of the National Association of Police Organizations is so frustrated that he publicly accuses the President of the United States of waging “war on cops.”
> 
> 10 things you won’t see the mainstream media talk about in the last 100 days of Obama’s presidency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a damn liar, and if you believe any, but the most ignorant and biddable fools, believe this crap, you are a damn fool too.
> 
> 1. The Stimulus put people to work, and repaired a rusting and aging infrastructure, in states which understood kicking that can down the road is fiscally foolish.
> 
> 2.  Not saving GM would have created much greater unemployment, not only at GM but in every state wherein parts for the fleet were produced, where their cars are sold by salemen and in revenue created by advertisers.  Once again a thoughtless remark by a partisan hack and known liar.
> 
> 3.  Obama ran on ending the war of choice which began six years before he took the oath of office.  The cost of the war in blood and treasure is something only a neo con or fool appreciated.  The number of flag covered coffins was enough to make any no sociopath sick.
> 
> 4.  Seems to me the US Military was able to protect the US for 8 years, and the effort by the Obama Administration to protect the planet from pollution is noble, not nefarious as we see today.
> 
> 5.  LOL, Bush didn't win any status with his limited coalition of the Willing, and Trump has all but alienated our allies, NATO and the PM's/Presidents/jleaders in Australia, Japan, S. Korea, Canada, S. and Central America and Mexico.
> 
> 6.  The PPACA benefited the aged and the needy as well as children.  Trump, Ryan and McConnell tried to kill it, and a vast majority of our citizens opposed their callous disregard for this effort (which mostly failed).
> 
> 7. More LOL, Want corruption?  Don't regulate Wall Street and those banks/insurance companies too big to fail.  BTW,  D's supported changes, and support banks not too big to fail some leeway from the regulations needed to be imposed on the BofA Well Fargo, et al,
> e
> 8.  LOL, get your facts straight.  He opposed a pipe line which moved Canadian  tar oil to Texas and than on to the world market.  Did it create hundreds of permanent jobs?  Hell no.  And Obama supported green and renewable energy efforts which is the smart thing to do.
> 
> 9.  A perfect description of Donald Trump, nothing in this bullet point comes close to what the current megalomanic s doing.
> 
> 10.  More Bullshit, Obama has no culpability for the racism which was long covert in America exploded overnight when he was nominated for President.  Most racist were embarrassed to express their hate openly, when liberals invaded the south demanding civil rights and the racist Governors in Geogia and Alabama did nothing to stop LE from protecting the protesters.  President Obama's election what was once covert became overt and overt on steroids from Trump's first stump speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh, a "true" believer. Your Magic Negro walks on water doesn't he?
> Of course REAL men lead from behind. Why didn't you mention him starting to wars, Syria and Libya?
Click to expand...


Thanks so much for sharing, though I've never thought of you as bright or well informed, it's nice to have my opinion reinforced.


----------



## P@triot

RealDave said:


> I care that there are tooi many fucking dumbasses like you that can vote & elect a fraud & crook like Trump.


*We the People* have spoken. Stop crying about it.

We have elected a man who has had the best first year and a half of a presidency of _any_ president in the modern era. Any. You’re so blinded by partisan rage, you’re not even able to admit that he has been nothing short of phenomenal. He has made your life exponentially better. He has lowered unemployment. Increased wealth for ALL Americans. Secured the border. Increased liberty/freedoms for citizens. Cracked down on crime. And has done all of that (and a thousand more) despite having a bunch of anti-American fascists like yourself trying to undermine all of his efforts. And on top of all of that - he’s done it all within the confines of the constitution.


----------



## Doc1

Wry Catcher said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> While the left will inevitably do what they do best (attempt to replace history with propaganda), here is the true legacy of the Barack Obama presidency...
> 
> 1. The non-stimulating stimulus. Obama’s $750,000,000-plus stimulus plan retarded economic recovery, but it did manage to shatter by gargantuan amounts the record for annual federal budget deficits and set us on the path of approximately doubling the national debt during Obama’s eight years.
> 
> 2. The unconstitutional takeover/reorganization of General Motors and Chrysler. Obama shredded over 200 years of settled bankruptcy law by placing unsecured creditors (UAW) ahead of the secured creditors (bondholders) of those companies.
> 
> 3. Seizing defeat from the jaws of victory. Obama abandoned the winning Bush/Petraeus surge strategy in Iraq, destabilizing that key country, pushing it closer to Iran as well as opening the door for Isis.
> 
> 4. Allowing the American military to fall into a state of disrepair. Well, at least he has made sure that the Navy is using expensive biofuels instead of cheap petroleum.
> 
> 5. Loss of American stature in the world. Jimmy Carter-like, he has sought to charm America’s enemies (the Castros and the Iranian ayatollahs) while disrespecting old allies like the UK and newer allies like Poland. Through his indecisiveness with Syria, his bumbling interference in Libya, his capitulation to the Iranian mullahs, his passive acquiescence to Putin’s takeover of Crimea, and his obvious belief that America owes the world apologies instead of strong leadership, he has greatly reduced respect for our country around the globe.
> 
> 6. Obamacare. ‘Nuff said.
> 
> 7. Dodd-Frank and its wicked spawn, the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau. Ditto.
> 
> 8. Hostility to fossil fuels. Using the EPA and other regulatory agencies, he has done everything he could to cripple the domestic production of cheap, reliable fossil fuels and given subsidies to political cronies and others producing green boondoggles.
> 
> 9. Disrespect for our system of government. He has shown contempt for our Constitution, for anyone who resists his power grabs, and for the American people, particularly the middle class. He seems to have tried to reduce the United States of America to a banana republic by governing in the manner of a Latin American caudillo.
> 
> 10. Weak support for police and an increase of racial tensions. You know it’s bad when the executive director of the National Association of Police Organizations is so frustrated that he publicly accuses the President of the United States of waging “war on cops.”
> 
> 10 things you won’t see the mainstream media talk about in the last 100 days of Obama’s presidency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a damn liar, and if you believe any, but the most ignorant and biddable fools, believe this crap, you are a damn fool too.
> 
> 1. The Stimulus put people to work, and repaired a rusting and aging infrastructure, in states which understood kicking that can down the road is fiscally foolish.
> 
> 2.  Not saving GM would have created much greater unemployment, not only at GM but in every state wherein parts for the fleet were produced, where their cars are sold by salemen and in revenue created by advertisers.  Once again a thoughtless remark by a partisan hack and known liar.
> 
> 3.  Obama ran on ending the war of choice which began six years before he took the oath of office.  The cost of the war in blood and treasure is something only a neo con or fool appreciated.  The number of flag covered coffins was enough to make any no sociopath sick.
> 
> 4.  Seems to me the US Military was able to protect the US for 8 years, and the effort by the Obama Administration to protect the planet from pollution is noble, not nefarious as we see today.
> 
> 5.  LOL, Bush didn't win any status with his limited coalition of the Willing, and Trump has all but alienated our allies, NATO and the PM's/Presidents/jleaders in Australia, Japan, S. Korea, Canada, S. and Central America and Mexico.
> 
> 6.  The PPACA benefited the aged and the needy as well as children.  Trump, Ryan and McConnell tried to kill it, and a vast majority of our citizens opposed their callous disregard for this effort (which mostly failed).
> 
> 7. More LOL, Want corruption?  Don't regulate Wall Street and those banks/insurance companies too big to fail.  BTW,  D's supported changes, and support banks not too big to fail some leeway from the regulations needed to be imposed on the BofA Well Fargo, et al,
> e
> 8.  LOL, get your facts straight.  He opposed a pipe line which moved Canadian  tar oil to Texas and than on to the world market.  Did it create hundreds of permanent jobs?  Hell no.  And Obama supported green and renewable energy efforts which is the smart thing to do.
> 
> 9.  A perfect description of Donald Trump, nothing in this bullet point comes close to what the current megalomanic s doing.
> 
> 10.  More Bullshit, Obama has no culpability for the racism which was long covert in America exploded overnight when he was nominated for President.  Most racist were embarrassed to express their hate openly, when liberals invaded the south demanding civil rights and the racist Governors in Geogia and Alabama did nothing to stop LE from protecting the protesters.  President Obama's election what was once covert became overt and overt on steroids from Trump's first stump speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh, a "true" believer. Your Magic Negro walks on water doesn't he?
> Of course REAL men lead from behind. Why didn't you mention him starting to wars, Syria and Libya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing, though I've never thought of you as bright or well informed, it's nice to have my opinion reinforced.
Click to expand...


Deflection noted Sally. Here is your Magic Negro's Legacy.

He began the collapse of the American Health Care system. He was the first half black President. That's it.

Trump will finish the collapse and get us into Medicare for all.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> We elected a man that has no idea of what a president does and only wants continued adulation.


Actually, we elected a man who has executed the duties of the office of the President of the United States better than _any_ man of the modern era.

He’s expanded liberty/freedoms, drastically improved the economy, secured the border, and a lot more. And did all of that within the confines of the U.S. Constitution.

You’re big criticism of him is that you don’t like what he posts on his Twitter account (because....God forbid....someone speak the *truth* to you fragile little snowflakes).


----------



## P@triot

Wry Catcher said:


> Thanks so much for sharing, though I've never thought of you as bright or well informed, it's nice to have my opinion reinforced.


In fall fairness - we all thought of you as being the biggest liar on USMB. You confirmed that for us when you claimed to be in “law enforcement” and then later got caught lying about that.

Those who live in glass houses of LIES shouldn’t cast stones...


----------



## Wry Catcher

P@triot said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stated a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> No. You didn't. At all. I stated a fact. You stated the desperate left-wing talking point to bail out Obama once he got caught shipping billions of dollars to Iran in unmarked crates in the middle of the night.
> 
> Explain *one* thing to me, _stupid_. Give me one real, honest, accurate answer and I will absolutely concede you were correct on this issue. Deal?
> 
> Who ships cold, hard cash in unmarked crates in the middle of the night? What if the plane went down? What if the plane was hijacked? What if some of the money was stolen? All of that cash would be forever lost. You know who does that? A person desperately trying to keep the payments secret, and thus off the books. So here is my one question for you:
> 
> *Why didn't Obama do what every single government, company, and even individual citizen in the world would do and wire transfer the funds to Iran*? Not even you or I would stick money in an envelope and mail it to Iran. Ever.
> 
> If you can provide an honest, realistic answer to that question (without being a snarky prick), I'll concede you were correct on this point. I'll make a single post right here in this thread admitting you were 100% right and I was wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Real Dave” went *real* *quiet*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go fuck yourself you whiny little bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words - you now realize that you were blindly parroting idiotic left-wing rhetoric, and that in fact the Obama Administration was paying off a ransom. Got it. But hey, at least you’re able to be mature adult about it and admit that you were duped!
Click to expand...


Lots of words ^^^ to post an ad hominen - I suppose he learned from his mentor's tweets.


----------



## Wry Catcher

P@triot said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I care that there are tooi many fucking dumbasses like you that can vote & elect a fraud & crook like Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> *We the People* have spoken. Stop crying about it.
> 
> We have elected a man who has had the best first year and a half of a presidency of _any_ president in the modern era. Any. You’re so blinded by partisan rage, you’re not even able to admit that he has been nothing short of phenomenal. He has made your life exponentially better. He has lowered unemployment. Increased wealth for ALL Americans. Secured the border. Increased liberty/freedoms for citizens. Cracked down on crime. And has done all of that (and a thousand more) despite having a bunch of anti-American fascists like yourself trying to undermine all of his efforts. And on top of all of that - he’s done it all within the confines of the constitution.
Click to expand...


In your Bizarro World all of this ^^^ may be true; however, here on the planet earth in the second decade of the 21st Century your post is beyond absurd, and only a damn liar would produce such a preposterous paragraph.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Doc1 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> While the left will inevitably do what they do best (attempt to replace history with propaganda), here is the true legacy of the Barack Obama presidency...
> 
> 1. The non-stimulating stimulus. Obama’s $750,000,000-plus stimulus plan retarded economic recovery, but it did manage to shatter by gargantuan amounts the record for annual federal budget deficits and set us on the path of approximately doubling the national debt during Obama’s eight years.
> 
> 2. The unconstitutional takeover/reorganization of General Motors and Chrysler. Obama shredded over 200 years of settled bankruptcy law by placing unsecured creditors (UAW) ahead of the secured creditors (bondholders) of those companies.
> 
> 3. Seizing defeat from the jaws of victory. Obama abandoned the winning Bush/Petraeus surge strategy in Iraq, destabilizing that key country, pushing it closer to Iran as well as opening the door for Isis.
> 
> 4. Allowing the American military to fall into a state of disrepair. Well, at least he has made sure that the Navy is using expensive biofuels instead of cheap petroleum.
> 
> 5. Loss of American stature in the world. Jimmy Carter-like, he has sought to charm America’s enemies (the Castros and the Iranian ayatollahs) while disrespecting old allies like the UK and newer allies like Poland. Through his indecisiveness with Syria, his bumbling interference in Libya, his capitulation to the Iranian mullahs, his passive acquiescence to Putin’s takeover of Crimea, and his obvious belief that America owes the world apologies instead of strong leadership, he has greatly reduced respect for our country around the globe.
> 
> 6. Obamacare. ‘Nuff said.
> 
> 7. Dodd-Frank and its wicked spawn, the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau. Ditto.
> 
> 8. Hostility to fossil fuels. Using the EPA and other regulatory agencies, he has done everything he could to cripple the domestic production of cheap, reliable fossil fuels and given subsidies to political cronies and others producing green boondoggles.
> 
> 9. Disrespect for our system of government. He has shown contempt for our Constitution, for anyone who resists his power grabs, and for the American people, particularly the middle class. He seems to have tried to reduce the United States of America to a banana republic by governing in the manner of a Latin American caudillo.
> 
> 10. Weak support for police and an increase of racial tensions. You know it’s bad when the executive director of the National Association of Police Organizations is so frustrated that he publicly accuses the President of the United States of waging “war on cops.”
> 
> 10 things you won’t see the mainstream media talk about in the last 100 days of Obama’s presidency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a damn liar, and if you believe any, but the most ignorant and biddable fools, believe this crap, you are a damn fool too.
> 
> 1. The Stimulus put people to work, and repaired a rusting and aging infrastructure, in states which understood kicking that can down the road is fiscally foolish.
> 
> 2.  Not saving GM would have created much greater unemployment, not only at GM but in every state wherein parts for the fleet were produced, where their cars are sold by salemen and in revenue created by advertisers.  Once again a thoughtless remark by a partisan hack and known liar.
> 
> 3.  Obama ran on ending the war of choice which began six years before he took the oath of office.  The cost of the war in blood and treasure is something only a neo con or fool appreciated.  The number of flag covered coffins was enough to make any no sociopath sick.
> 
> 4.  Seems to me the US Military was able to protect the US for 8 years, and the effort by the Obama Administration to protect the planet from pollution is noble, not nefarious as we see today.
> 
> 5.  LOL, Bush didn't win any status with his limited coalition of the Willing, and Trump has all but alienated our allies, NATO and the PM's/Presidents/jleaders in Australia, Japan, S. Korea, Canada, S. and Central America and Mexico.
> 
> 6.  The PPACA benefited the aged and the needy as well as children.  Trump, Ryan and McConnell tried to kill it, and a vast majority of our citizens opposed their callous disregard for this effort (which mostly failed).
> 
> 7. More LOL, Want corruption?  Don't regulate Wall Street and those banks/insurance companies too big to fail.  BTW,  D's supported changes, and support banks not too big to fail some leeway from the regulations needed to be imposed on the BofA Well Fargo, et al,
> e
> 8.  LOL, get your facts straight.  He opposed a pipe line which moved Canadian  tar oil to Texas and than on to the world market.  Did it create hundreds of permanent jobs?  Hell no.  And Obama supported green and renewable energy efforts which is the smart thing to do.
> 
> 9.  A perfect description of Donald Trump, nothing in this bullet point comes close to what the current megalomanic s doing.
> 
> 10.  More Bullshit, Obama has no culpability for the racism which was long covert in America exploded overnight when he was nominated for President.  Most racist were embarrassed to express their hate openly, when liberals invaded the south demanding civil rights and the racist Governors in Geogia and Alabama did nothing to stop LE from protecting the protesters.  President Obama's election what was once covert became overt and overt on steroids from Trump's first stump speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh, a "true" believer. Your Magic Negro walks on water doesn't he?
> Of course REAL men lead from behind. Why didn't you mention him starting to wars, Syria and Libya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing, though I've never thought of you as bright or well informed, it's nice to have my opinion reinforced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deflection noted Sally. Here is your Magic Negro's Legacy.
> 
> He began the collapse of the American Health Care system. He was the first half black President. That's it.
> 
> Trump will finish the collapse and get us into Medicare for all.
Click to expand...


Are you reading the book by Preposterous P@triot, the anti-historian whose job it is to take current events upside down and present a fiction fully formed in Red Crayon?


----------



## P@triot

And to think Barack Insane Obama shipped hundreds of millions of dollars to these terrorists in the middle of the night.


> A federal judge ordered Iran to pay billions of dollars to families of 9/11 victims last month after determining the Iranian government, the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps and the Central Bank of the Islamic Republic of Iran are partially culpable for the attacks.


I hope *President Trump* takes it out of Iran's ass. Seize their accounts and funds around the world and give it to the families of the victims. If there isn't enough to cover it - then go into Iran and _take_ it. Kill anyone we have to kill over there, destroy their nuclear power facilities, and then _take_ it.

Bombshell report reveals Iran finally admits to facilitating 9/11 terror attacks. Here’s how.


----------



## P@triot

Wry Catcher said:


> Are you reading the book by Preposterous P@triot, the anti-historian whose job it is to take current events upside down and present a fiction fully formed in Red Crayon?


And yet only one of us *fills* USMB with citations, links, etc. and it sure as hell *isn't* _you_!


----------



## P@triot

The Obama Administration was the most corrupt administration in U.S. history...

Obama Administration Allegedly Let Iran Access US Financial System Because It Was 'Desperate to Get a Deal'


----------



## Sun Devil 92




----------



## dudmuck

P@triot said:


> The Obama Administration was the most corrupt administration in U.S. history...
> 
> Obama Administration Allegedly Let Iran Access US Financial System Because It Was 'Desperate to Get a Deal'


Oh noes.  Obama gave Iran access to their own money, which we stole decades ago.


----------



## jasonnfree

P@triot said:


> The Obama Administration was the most corrupt administration in U.S. history...
> 
> Obama Administration Allegedly Let Iran Access US Financial System Because It Was 'Desperate to Get a Deal'



   Reagan had the most corrupt administration by far, at least going back to Harding.  Obama will go down as one of our better presidents. 

List of Reagan administration convictions.


----------



## jasonnfree

P@triot said:


> And to think Barack Insane Obama shipped hundreds of millions of dollars to these terrorists in the middle of the night.
> 
> 
> 
> A federal judge ordered Iran to pay billions of dollars to families of 9/11 victims last month after determining the Iranian government, the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps and the Central Bank of the Islamic Republic of Iran are partially culpable for the attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope *President Trump* takes it out of Iran's ass. Seize their accounts and funds around the world and give it to the families of the victims. If there isn't enough to cover it - then go into Iran and _take_ it. Kill anyone we have to kill over there, destroy their nuclear power facilities, and then _take_ it.
> 
> Bombshell report reveals Iran finally admits to facilitating 9/11 terror attacks. Here’s how.
Click to expand...


How many countries has Iran attacked compared to the number of defenseless counrtries the  USA has attacked?  No comparison.  Iran is a peaceful country who has attacked nobody compared to the war mongering USA.


----------



## 007




----------



## WEATHER53

Chip on the shoulder racial pot stirrer


----------



## P@triot

jasonnfree said:


> How many countries has Iran attacked


They aided in the 9/11 attacks, you nitwit.


jasonnfree said:


> Iran is a peaceful country who has attacked nobody


Yeah...9/11 was sooooooo “peaceful”.


----------



## P@triot

jasonnfree said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Obama Administration was the most corrupt administration in U.S. history...
> 
> Obama Administration Allegedly Let Iran Access US Financial System Because It Was 'Desperate to Get a Deal'
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan had the most corrupt administration by far, at least going back to Harding.  Obama will go down as one of our better presidents.
Click to expand...

No matter how many times you refuse to accept reality, you won’t change reality. Ronald Reagan had the *least* corrupt administration in the modern era. Barack Insane Obama had the most corrupt administration in U.S. _history_.


----------



## P@triot

dudmuck said:


> Obama gave Iran access to their own money, which we stole decades ago.


Really? He _did_? So tell me something snowflakes, why did he send it to them in unmarked crates on a plane in the middle of the night when *every* single human on earth would have wire-transfered it to them instantly? 

What if the plane was hijacked? What if the money was stolen? What if the plane crashed or was shot down? That would have been billions lost.

Thank you for illustrating to the board what an idiot you are!


----------



## 007

P@triot said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Obama Administration was the most corrupt administration in U.S. history...
> 
> Obama Administration Allegedly Let Iran Access US Financial System Because It Was 'Desperate to Get a Deal'
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan had the most corrupt administration by far, at least going back to Harding.  Obama will go down as one of our better presidents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter how many times you refuse to accept reality, you won’t change reality. Ronald Reagan had the *least* corrupt administration in the modern era. Barack Insane Obama had the most corrupt administration in U.S. _history_.
Click to expand...

And we won't even go into the FORGED BIRTH CERTIFICATE and the STOLEN SOCIAL SECURITY NUMBER and the TAMPERED WITH SELECTIVE SERVICE CARD... that REALLY triggers the little obamabot bubble heads.


----------



## IM2

P@triot said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Obama Administration was the most corrupt administration in U.S. history...
> 
> Obama Administration Allegedly Let Iran Access US Financial System Because It Was 'Desperate to Get a Deal'
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan had the most corrupt administration by far, at least going back to Harding.  Obama will go down as one of our better presidents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter how many times you refuse to accept reality, you won’t change reality. Ronald Reagan had the *least* corrupt administration in the modern era. Barack Insane Obama had the most corrupt administration in U.S. _history_.
Click to expand...


Wrong.


----------



## IM2

007 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Obama Administration was the most corrupt administration in U.S. history...
> 
> Obama Administration Allegedly Let Iran Access US Financial System Because It Was 'Desperate to Get a Deal'
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan had the most corrupt administration by far, at least going back to Harding.  Obama will go down as one of our better presidents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter how many times you refuse to accept reality, you won’t change reality. Ronald Reagan had the *least* corrupt administration in the modern era. Barack Insane Obama had the most corrupt administration in U.S. _history_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And we won't even go into the FORGED BIRTH CERTIFICATE and the STOLEN SOCIAL SECURITY NUMBER and the TAMPERED WITH SELECTIVE SERVICE CARD... that REALLY triggers the little obamabot bubble heads.
Click to expand...


None of those things existed.


----------



## 007

IM2 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Obama Administration was the most corrupt administration in U.S. history...
> 
> Obama Administration Allegedly Let Iran Access US Financial System Because It Was 'Desperate to Get a Deal'
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan had the most corrupt administration by far, at least going back to Harding.  Obama will go down as one of our better presidents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter how many times you refuse to accept reality, you won’t change reality. Ronald Reagan had the *least* corrupt administration in the modern era. Barack Insane Obama had the most corrupt administration in U.S. _history_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And we won't even go into the FORGED BIRTH CERTIFICATE and the STOLEN SOCIAL SECURITY NUMBER and the TAMPERED WITH SELECTIVE SERVICE CARD... that REALLY triggers the little obamabot bubble heads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of those things existed.
Click to expand...

Well, one of them doesn't exist... there is no hard copy Hawaiian BC... the other two most certainly do exist...

Sandy Hook And Obama’s Connecticut Social Security Number Connection | The Sleuth Journal


fake selective service card |


----------



## IM2

007 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Obama Administration was the most corrupt administration in U.S. history...
> 
> Obama Administration Allegedly Let Iran Access US Financial System Because It Was 'Desperate to Get a Deal'
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan had the most corrupt administration by far, at least going back to Harding.  Obama will go down as one of our better presidents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter how many times you refuse to accept reality, you won’t change reality. Ronald Reagan had the *least* corrupt administration in the modern era. Barack Insane Obama had the most corrupt administration in U.S. _history_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And we won't even go into the FORGED BIRTH CERTIFICATE and the STOLEN SOCIAL SECURITY NUMBER and the TAMPERED WITH SELECTIVE SERVICE CARD... that REALLY triggers the little obamabot bubble heads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of those things existed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, one of them doesn't exist... there is no hard copy Hawaiian BC... the other two most certainly do exist...
> 
> Sandy Hook And Obama’s Connecticut Social Security Number Connection | The Sleuth Journal
> 
> 
> fake selective service card |
Click to expand...


None of this is true.


----------



## 007

IM2 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan had the most corrupt administration by far, at least going back to Harding.  Obama will go down as one of our better presidents.
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how many times you refuse to accept reality, you won’t change reality. Ronald Reagan had the *least* corrupt administration in the modern era. Barack Insane Obama had the most corrupt administration in U.S. _history_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And we won't even go into the FORGED BIRTH CERTIFICATE and the STOLEN SOCIAL SECURITY NUMBER and the TAMPERED WITH SELECTIVE SERVICE CARD... that REALLY triggers the little obamabot bubble heads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of those things existed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, one of them doesn't exist... there is no hard copy Hawaiian BC... the other two most certainly do exist...
> 
> Sandy Hook And Obama’s Connecticut Social Security Number Connection | The Sleuth Journal
> 
> 
> fake selective service card |
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of this is true.
Click to expand...

Yeah, it is, dumbass.


----------



## IM2

007 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how many times you refuse to accept reality, you won’t change reality. Ronald Reagan had the *least* corrupt administration in the modern era. Barack Insane Obama had the most corrupt administration in U.S. _history_.
> 
> 
> 
> And we won't even go into the FORGED BIRTH CERTIFICATE and the STOLEN SOCIAL SECURITY NUMBER and the TAMPERED WITH SELECTIVE SERVICE CARD... that REALLY triggers the little obamabot bubble heads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of those things existed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, one of them doesn't exist... there is no hard copy Hawaiian BC... the other two most certainly do exist...
> 
> Sandy Hook And Obama’s Connecticut Social Security Number Connection | The Sleuth Journal
> 
> 
> fake selective service card |
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of this is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it is, dumbass.
Click to expand...


Only in your imagination.


----------



## dudmuck

007 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how many times you refuse to accept reality, you won’t change reality. Ronald Reagan had the *least* corrupt administration in the modern era. Barack Insane Obama had the most corrupt administration in U.S. _history_.
> 
> 
> 
> And we won't even go into the FORGED BIRTH CERTIFICATE and the STOLEN SOCIAL SECURITY NUMBER and the TAMPERED WITH SELECTIVE SERVICE CARD... that REALLY triggers the little obamabot bubble heads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of those things existed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, one of them doesn't exist... there is no hard copy Hawaiian BC... the other two most certainly do exist...
> 
> Sandy Hook And Obama’s Connecticut Social Security Number Connection | The Sleuth Journal
> 
> 
> fake selective service card |
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of this is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it is, dumbass.
Click to expand...


Obama is ineligible to be president because he failed to register for the Selective Service, a prerequisite for a federal job. See also here.
Ohama’s Selective Service registration document is fake, see also here.
The Selective Service computer system will not confirm Obama’s registration. (It did.)
The Selective Service registration number has too many digits.
Obama could not have registered for the draft in Hawaii because he was attending classes in California at the time.
Authentic postal cancellations always have a 4-digit year. They do except when the date isn’t clear.


----------



## IM2

dudmuck said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And we won't even go into the FORGED BIRTH CERTIFICATE and the STOLEN SOCIAL SECURITY NUMBER and the TAMPERED WITH SELECTIVE SERVICE CARD... that REALLY triggers the little obamabot bubble heads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of those things existed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, one of them doesn't exist... there is no hard copy Hawaiian BC... the other two most certainly do exist...
> 
> Sandy Hook And Obama’s Connecticut Social Security Number Connection | The Sleuth Journal
> 
> 
> fake selective service card |
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of this is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it is, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama is ineligible to be president because he failed to register for the Selective Service, a prerequisite for a federal job. See also here.
> Ohama’s Selective Service registration document is fake, see also here.
> The Selective Service computer system will not confirm Obama’s registration. (It did.)
> The Selective Service registration number has too many digits.
> Obama could not have registered for the draft in Hawaii because he was attending classes in California at the time.
> Authentic postal cancellations always have a 4-digit year. They do except when the date isn’t clear.
Click to expand...


Well he served 8 years as president so apparently all of this is untrue.


----------



## MordechaiGoodbud

P@triot said:


> Londoner said:
> 
> 
> 
> It completely ignores the very effective stimulus plans of great Republicans like Eisenhower, Nixon and Reagan - all of whom used big government spending and government jobs to stimulate the economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan didn't "stimulate" the economy through defense as you claimed. He had to rebuild the military that was decimated through ignorant progressive idealism under Jimmy Carter. The economy did what it always does - took care of itself once the government got the hell out of the way. Reagan made massive tax cuts and eliminate regulation - and the economy took off. It doesn't need "stimulating" you ignorant progressive _tool_. People are quite interested in making money through the creation of products and services. It just needs an end to ignorant progressivism - and that's what Reagan did.
> 
> Does the Idiot Londoner know that he sounds like a progressive parrot regurgitating all of the laughable progressive talking points?
> 
> Does the Idiot Londoner know that economies grow out of efficiencies and innovation and not government "stimulation"?
> 
> Does the Idiot Londoner know that if government "stimulation" actually worked, all the government would need to do was pay every citizen to dig a hole in their backyard and then fill the hole back in until the day they die?
> 
> Does the Idiot Londoner know that he sounds like a moron using the word "stimulus" because he thinks it makes him sound "smart"?
> 
> Does the Idiot Londoner know that the economy under Reagan had nothing to do with rebuilding our military and everything to do with getting government the hell out of the way by putting more money and more economic freedom back into the hands of the consumer and the entrepreneur?
> 
> Does the Idiot Londoner know that even _if_ government "stimulation" worked it is illegal because it is completely unconstitutional?
> 
> Does the Idiot Londoner know that he just sounds like an angry idiot _every_ time he posts?
> 
> Does the Idiot Londoner know?
Click to expand...


Defense spending went up under Jimmy Carter, you ignorant shithead.


----------



## MordechaiGoodbud

P@triot said:


> While the left will inevitably do what they do best (attempt to replace history with propaganda), here is the true legacy of the Barack Obama presidency...
> 
> 1. The non-stimulating stimulus. Obama’s $750,000,000-plus stimulus plan retarded economic recovery, but it did manage to shatter by gargantuan amounts the record for annual federal budget deficits and set us on the path of approximately doubling the national debt during Obama’s eight years.
> 
> 2. The unconstitutional takeover/reorganization of General Motors and Chrysler. Obama shredded over 200 years of settled bankruptcy law by placing unsecured creditors (UAW) ahead of the secured creditors (bondholders) of those companies.
> 
> 3. Seizing defeat from the jaws of victory. Obama abandoned the winning Bush/Petraeus surge strategy in Iraq, destabilizing that key country, pushing it closer to Iran as well as opening the door for Isis.
> 
> 4. Allowing the American military to fall into a state of disrepair. Well, at least he has made sure that the Navy is using expensive biofuels instead of cheap petroleum.
> 
> 5. Loss of American stature in the world. Jimmy Carter-like, he has sought to charm America’s enemies (the Castros and the Iranian ayatollahs) while disrespecting old allies like the UK and newer allies like Poland. Through his indecisiveness with Syria, his bumbling interference in Libya, his capitulation to the Iranian mullahs, his passive acquiescence to Putin’s takeover of Crimea, and his obvious belief that America owes the world apologies instead of strong leadership, he has greatly reduced respect for our country around the globe.
> 
> 6. Obamacare. ‘Nuff said.
> 
> 7. Dodd-Frank and its wicked spawn, the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau. Ditto.
> 
> 8. Hostility to fossil fuels. Using the EPA and other regulatory agencies, he has done everything he could to cripple the domestic production of cheap, reliable fossil fuels and given subsidies to political cronies and others producing green boondoggles.
> 
> 9. Disrespect for our system of government. He has shown contempt for our Constitution, for anyone who resists his power grabs, and for the American people, particularly the middle class. He seems to have tried to reduce the United States of America to a banana republic by governing in the manner of a Latin American caudillo.
> 
> 10. Weak support for police and an increase of racial tensions. You know it’s bad when the executive director of the National Association of Police Organizations is so frustrated that he publicly accuses the President of the United States of waging “war on cops.”
> 
> 10 things you won’t see the mainstream media talk about in the last 100 days of Obama’s presidency



1.  The economy recovered nicely under Obama, rebounding rapidly from the worst economic crisis since the Great Depression.
2. The takeover of General Motors was not unconstitutional and it saved GM and hundreds of thousands of jobs.  I'm not going to waste time on double checking this on Google, but I believe Chrysler refused the government takeover.
3. Obama withdrew troops from an unnecessary illegal war.  Iraq still stands.  ISIS has been defeated.  Iraq is more stable now than it ever has been.
4. The Republican controlled Congress and its sequester drained funds from the military.  Check the constitution.  The executive branch doesn't fund the budget.
5. Obama increased America's respect around the world.
6. Obamacare reduced the number of people without health insurance.  How is that a bad thing?
7. Dodd-Frank was not strict enough.  It was too weak.  What?  Are you in favor of banks cheating customers?
8.  Obama wasn't hostile to fossil fuels.  Natural gas and petroleum production INCREASED under Obama.
9.  Obama never showed contempt for the constitution.  Quit making shit up.
10. It's not Obama's fault that white racists were even more racist after he became president than they were before.


----------



## Deno

obongo was our first and hopefully last

Affirmative action President.

Talk about White Privilege, if obongo had been

White we wouldn’t even know his name…. 

The Contrast between Trump and obongo is Stark.

obongo never had a real job other than stirring up SHIT

as a Community Organizer..

liberals are so friggin stupid………..


----------



## P@triot

MordechaiGoodbud said:


> 2. The *takeover* of General Motors *was not unconstitutional* and it saved GM and hundreds of thousands of jobs.


----------



## P@triot

MordechaiGoodbud said:


> 2. The takeover of General Motors was not unconstitutional and it saved GM and hundreds of thousands of jobs.


My goodness you are a _special_ kind of stupid. Why is the left so uneducated (and especially ignorant of the U.S. Constitution)?

The constitution explicitly restricts the federal government to 18 enumerated powers and the “takeover” of private industry is *not* one of them.


----------



## deanrd

P@triot said:


> While the left will inevitably do what they do best (attempt to replace history with propaganda), here is the true legacy of the Barack Obama presidency...
> 
> 1. The non-stimulating stimulus. Obama’s $750,000,000-plus stimulus plan retarded economic recovery, but it did manage to shatter by gargantuan amounts the record for annual federal budget deficits and set us on the path of approximately doubling the national debt during Obama’s eight years.
> 
> 2. The unconstitutional takeover/reorganization of General Motors and Chrysler. Obama shredded over 200 years of settled bankruptcy law by placing unsecured creditors (UAW) ahead of the secured creditors (bondholders) of those companies.
> 
> 3. Seizing defeat from the jaws of victory. Obama abandoned the winning Bush/Petraeus surge strategy in Iraq, destabilizing that key country, pushing it closer to Iran as well as opening the door for Isis.
> 
> 4. Allowing the American military to fall into a state of disrepair. Well, at least he has made sure that the Navy is using expensive biofuels instead of cheap petroleum.
> 
> 5. Loss of American stature in the world. Jimmy Carter-like, he has sought to charm America’s enemies (the Castros and the Iranian ayatollahs) while disrespecting old allies like the UK and newer allies like Poland. Through his indecisiveness with Syria, his bumbling interference in Libya, his capitulation to the Iranian mullahs, his passive acquiescence to Putin’s takeover of Crimea, and his obvious belief that America owes the world apologies instead of strong leadership, he has greatly reduced respect for our country around the globe.
> 
> 6. Obamacare. ‘Nuff said.
> 
> 7. Dodd-Frank and its wicked spawn, the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau. Ditto.
> 
> 8. Hostility to fossil fuels. Using the EPA and other regulatory agencies, he has done everything he could to cripple the domestic production of cheap, reliable fossil fuels and given subsidies to political cronies and others producing green boondoggles.
> 
> 9. Disrespect for our system of government. He has shown contempt for our Constitution, for anyone who resists his power grabs, and for the American people, particularly the middle class. He seems to have tried to reduce the United States of America to a banana republic by governing in the manner of a Latin American caudillo.
> 
> 10. Weak support for police and an increase of racial tensions. You know it’s bad when the executive director of the National Association of Police Organizations is so frustrated that he publicly accuses the President of the United States of waging “war on cops.”
> 
> 10 things you won’t see the mainstream media talk about in the last 100 days of Obama’s presidency


It's hilarious how facts can be so twisted.  But one stands out:

Consumer Financial Protection Bureau

Republicans hate protecting the American middle class.  They call doing so a disaster.
Yet, the middle class votes Republican, not knowing they are signing their own bankruptcy plan.


----------



## P@triot

MordechaiGoodbud said:


> I'm not going to waste time on double checking this on Google, but I believe Chrysler refused the government takeover.


That one little sentence right there perfectly illustrates the mindset of the left. They consider it a “waste of time” to do research and have their facts straight.

After all, they have _really_ important shit to do like Keeping up with the Kardashians.


----------



## deanrd

In fact, the ONLY thing you need to look at is the economy Bush and the GOP handed Obama versus the economy Obama handed Trump.  That explains everything.  What did and didn't work.  Period.


----------



## deanrd

P@triot said:


> MordechaiGoodbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to waste time on double checking this on Google, but I believe Chrysler refused the government takeover.
> 
> 
> 
> That one little sentence right there perfectly illustrates the mindset of the left. They consider it a “waste of time” to do research and have their facts straight.
> 
> After all, they have _really_ important shit to do like Keeping up with the Kardashians.
Click to expand...

They consider it a “waste of time” to do research and have their facts straight.

Hilarious, coming from people who think science is a faith and college is bad for America.


----------



## P@triot

deanrd said:


> Republicans hate protecting the American middle class.


What are you talking about? They spend every waking hour protecting them from the left - who wants to take the middle class and turn them into Venezuela. Destitute and dependents on government.


----------



## candycorn

OBL is dead, GM is alive.  
Good man
Good President.
Competence without question
We were no longer spilling blood by the gallon in the middle east…  

Easily a top 10 President.  Given the opposition and the hand he was dealt, a truly remarkable Presidency.


----------



## P@triot

deanrd said:


> In fact, the ONLY thing you need to look at is the economy Bush and the GOP handed Obama versus the economy Obama handed Trump.  That explains everything.  What did and didn't work.  Period.


Yeah - look at it. Pelosi and Reid ran Congress under Bush and passed legislation that ran the economy into the ground (and don’t forget the effects of Clinton’s 1997 Community Re-Investment Act). Then Pelosi and Reid ran Congress with Obama’s for two years. During those two years, they took unemployment to over 10% (while adding trillions to the national debt). That’s when the American people gave Obama is famous “shellacking” in the 2010 midterms. After Republicans took control of the entire damn nation from coast-to-coast the economy started to recover thanks to proven conservative policy. And you’ll note that as we’ve taken control of more and more it has gotten better and better.

Those are the *facts* and they are completely indisputable.


----------



## P@triot

deanrd said:


> *Hilarious, coming from people who think science is a faith* and college is bad for America.


Hilarious coming from the side that _completely_ rejects science. The left is the side that ignores chromosomes and embraces the idea that gender is a mindset!


----------



## P@triot

candycorn said:


> OBL is dead, GM is alive.


Both thanks to conservative policy! It was the enhanced interrogation techniques against Kahled Sheik Mohammed that revealed the courier that lead to Osama Bin Laden.

The same techniques that you left-wing pussies whines about because you were hoping Al Qaeda would take down America.


----------



## deanrd

P@triot said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> OBL is dead, GM is alive.
> 
> 
> 
> Both thanks to conservative policy! It was the enhanced interrogation techniques against Kahled Sheik Mohammed that revealed the courier that lead to Osama Bin Laden.
> 
> The same techniques that you left-wing pussies whines about because you were hoping Al Qaeda would take down America.
Click to expand...

led

Russia teaches terrible grammer


----------



## deanrd

P@triot said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> OBL is dead, GM is alive.
> 
> 
> 
> Both thanks to conservative policy! It was the enhanced interrogation techniques against Kahled Sheik Mohammed that revealed the courier that lead to Osama Bin Laden.
> 
> The same techniques that you left-wing pussies whines about because you were hoping Al Qaeda would take down America.
Click to expand...

Obama took down Bin Laden after Republicans let him go.

Worse,

During the election, Obama said he would take down Bin Laden no matter where he was.

And Republicans laughed and laughed until Obama did it.  Then they tried to take credit.  Just like Trump trying to take credit for Obama's economy.  True story.


----------



## TahoeHorn

Obama's most significant legacy is Trump, just as GWB's most significant legacy was Obama.  After eight years of anybody the public wants somebody without their weaknesses.  For instance, after eight years of Obama the next guy would likely be somebody not easily rolled by Third World dictators.  After eight years of GWB the public wanted somebody that didn't upset the Euros.

P.S.  The voters will tell you at the polls what they think about that guy.  They'll say "give me more" or "give me something else".  They'll say "give me somebody like X, or anything but Y".  The election is almost always a referendum on the incumbent, and the voters are describing his legacy.


----------



## P@triot

deanrd said:


> Obama took down Bin Laden after Republicans let him go.


Once again the left attempts to re-write history. Bill Clinton literally let Osama Bin Laden go. President Bush hunted him relentlessly and implemented the policies that eventually led to his location.

And then Barack Insane Obama had to think about it 4 months. Because, you know, it was such a tough decision to kill the world’s most wanted terrorist.


----------



## P@triot

I’m not sure there has ever been an American that was less respected around the world than Barack Insane Obama. Aside from progressive wing-nuts, there isn’t a person in the world that doesn’t have disgust for Obama.

Weeping Dennis Rodman praises Trump's meeting with friend Kim Jong Un, blasts Obama for ignoring him


----------



## WEATHER53

Barack Huessin Sotero Obama

Maybe could have gotten within light years of an American name?


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> I’m not sure there has ever been an American that was less respected around the world than Barack Insane Obama. Aside from progressive wing-nuts, there isn’t a person in the world that doesn’t have disgust for Obama.
> 
> Weeping Dennis Rodman praises Trump's meeting with friend Kim Jong Un, blasts Obama for ignoring him


Republicans might want to start thinking about Trump's heritage rather than about the "16th. best American president".


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> Republicans might want to start thinking about Trump's heritage rather than about the "16th. best American president".


Well if things continue they way they are, he will unquestionably go down as the greatest president in U.S. history. He’s already had the best year and a half of any president in the modern era.


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans might want to start thinking about Trump's heritage rather than about the "16th. best American president".
> 
> 
> 
> Well if things continue they way they are, he will unquestionably go down as the greatest president in U.S. history. He’s already had the best year and a half of any president in the modern era.
Click to expand...

The problem Trump will have in the ratings is that the presidential ratings are done by the nation's best historians; add to that, they are grading on twenty presidential categories. Of course, that's assuming Trump is not impeached or resigns, but even so he will still be rated.


----------



## WEATHER53

Big opportunity blown
Could have been an incredible unifier
Took opposite route instead


----------



## P@triot

WEATHER53 said:


> Big opportunity blown
> Could have been an incredible unifier
> Took opposite route instead


Unquestionably the most divisive president in U.S. history.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> The problem Trump will have in the ratings is that the presidential ratings are done by the nation's best historians


Here is what you were actually saying when you made that post:


> The problem Trump will have in the ratings is that the presidential ratings are done by the nation's best *radical progressive* historians


And you’re right - that will be a problem for *President Trump*. The butt-hurt left will *never* acknowledge his accomplishments. But America will.


----------



## Interpol

What Trump accomplishment? Doubling this year's deficit to an estimated $1T+ for the first time in 7 years? 

What, exactly? He was handed a growing economy and created less jobs his first 18 months than Obama's last 18 months. 

Inflation is now at a 6-year high. 

Gas is fucking ridiculous again. 

He didn't raise taxes on people moving jobs overseas as he promised but CUT them. 

I thought he would actually renegotiate NAFTA and a couple other things, but it's been disappointing to watch him merely preen and posture like a fucking peacock. 

Trump's Iran Deal is to remove inspectors and stop monitoring Iran (that'll show 'em!). 

He promised BIGLY investments in infrastructure, but not so much as a peep about that since he began his presidency. 

Has reversed the banking rules that have been preventing big banks from fucking us again, which can't be good for us. 

When he said he'd be so into the job he'd rarely ever take vacation, call me naive, but I kind of believed him. I didn't think he'd basically take 3-day weekends EVERY fucking weekend. 

And now him and his circle-jerk of a 3rd-rate mobster crew are going to be so tied up in major legal cases that I don't think he's going to have any time to get anything done. A president basically has 2 years to get their biggest stuff done or rolling. In a few months we'll be there already and all I see is a man without a plan who doesn't know how to focus on anything for more than 2 minutes.


----------



## PoliticalChic

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem Trump will have in the ratings is that the presidential ratings are done by the nation's best historians
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what you were actually saying when you made that post:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem Trump will have in the ratings is that the presidential ratings are done by the nation's best *radical progressive* historians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’re right - that will be a problem for *President Trump*. The butt-hurt left will *never* acknowledge his accomplishments. But America will.
Click to expand...



The Nobel Peace Prize Committee proves your point.


Guess which man was nominated for a Nobel Peace Prize?



Adolph Hitler

Joseph Stalin

Benito Mussolini

Barack Obama


----------



## P@triot

candycorn said:


> Good man. Good President. Easily a top 10 President.  Given the opposition and the hand he was dealt, a truly remarkable Presidency.


Oh CC...what color is the sky in your fantasy world? Here in *reality*, the world universally recognizes Obama for being the worst president in U.S. history.


> President Barack Obama is the worst president since World War II, 33% of American voters say in a Quinnipiac University National Poll released today. Another 28% pick President George W. Bush.


I love when left-wing propaganda fails. Technology has made it exponentially harder for the fascists to lie to the people like FDR and his cronies did for so long.

Quinnipiac Presidential Poll


----------



## P@triot

Interpol said:


> He was handed a growing economy and created less jobs his first 18 months than Obama's last 18 months.


*President Trump* has an exponentially lower unemployment rate than Barack Insane Obama ever had. So you’re little statistic is there is pure bullshit. When unemployment is over 10% (as it was under Obama and the Dumbocrats), it’s easy to create lots of jobs. When unemployment is at 3.7% (as it is under *President Trump*) it becomes very difficult to create jobs. There is almost nothing left to create.


----------



## P@triot

Interpol said:


> Has reversed the banking rules that have been preventing big banks from fucking us again, which can't be good for us.


Yeah...uh...the banks *never* “fucked us”. As always, Dumbocrats did. Bill Clinton’s 1997 Community Re-Investment Act forced banks to make loans they wouldn’t previously make (because socialists believe everyone should own a home even if they can’t afford it). And then they doubled-down on the stupidity and incentivized risky loans by promising to back them with Freddie and Fannie.


----------



## P@triot

Interpol said:


> I thought he would actually renegotiate NAFTA and a couple other things, but it's been disappointing to watch him merely preen and posture like a fucking peacock.


He renegotiated multiple trade agreements with China to favor the U.S.


----------



## P@triot

Interpol said:


> In a few months we'll be there already and all I see is a man without a plan who doesn't know how to focus on anything for more than 2 minutes.


Well all that man has done is decrease the unemployment rate (including record lows for the African-American community), increase incomes for Americans, create record highs in the market, secure the border, make more progress with North Korea in two months than Dumbocrats have in 75 years, restore liberty to the people and restore power to the states. Not bad for a year and a half of work.

Just imagine what he could do in 8 years.


----------



## tycho1572

As I’ve said before; obama will eventually be known as the worst president we’ve ever had. 
We’re just now starting to learn how bad he was.


----------



## PoliticalChic

P@triot said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good man. Good President. Easily a top 10 President.  Given the opposition and the hand he was dealt, a truly remarkable Presidency.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh CC...what color is the sky in your fantasy world? Here in *reality*, the world universally recognizes Obama for being the worst president in U.S. history.
> 
> 
> 
> President Barack Obama is the worst president since World War II, 33% of American voters say in a Quinnipiac University National Poll released today. Another 28% pick President George W. Bush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love when left-wing propaganda fails. Technology has made it exponentially harder for the fascists to lie to the people like FDR and his cronies did for so long.
> 
> Quinnipiac Presidential Poll
Click to expand...




Voters agree with you....


*"His presidency will end with Democrats in possession of 11 fewer Senate seats (depending on how you count), more than 60 fewer House seats, at least 14 fewer governorships and more than 900 fewer seats in state legislatures than when it began. That’s a staggering toll." *http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/13/o...est&contentPlacement=1&pgtype=collection&_r=0


"Democrats suffered a greater loss of power during Obama’s tenure than under any other two-term president since World War II."  Obama returns to political fray for a Democratic Party cause


*"BOMBSHELL: Former DNC Head Admits Obama Cleaned Out The Party, Hillary Stole It, Bernie Got Robbed                                                                              According to Brazile, Obama “left the party $24 million in debt” – hey, sort of like the country! "   *
BOMBSHELL: Former DNC Head Admits Obama Cleaned Out The Party, Hillary Stole It, Bernie Got Robbed




And....Obama right back at 'em...

*“Former Obama Aide Is Sorry for Saying Obama Hates People*

That happened on Tuesday when a quote by Neera Tanden, a former Obama aide and current president of the Center for American Progress, appearing in a story by John Heilemann in _New York _raised eyebrows: 

"People say the reason Obama wouldn't call Clinton is because he doesn't like him. The truth is, Obama doesn't call anyone, and he's not close to almost anyone. It's stunning that he's in politics, because he really doesn't like people." 

Former Obama Aide Is Sorry for Saying Obama Hates People - The Atlantic


“…Tanden, who "served as senior advisor for health reform at the Department of Health and Human Services, advising Secretary Kathleen Sebelius and working on President Barack Obama’s health reform team in the White House to pass the bill," according to her bio at the Center for American Progress. She is currently president and CEO of the liberal organization.”                                                  Former Aide on Obama: 'Stunning that He’s in Politics, Because He Really Doesn’t Like People'


----------



## P@triot

Here are 43 scandals from MaObama's EPA alone! How can one not laugh at the left's false narrative about the "scandal free" Obama Administration when it was unquestionably the most corrupt administration in U.S. history. In fact, you could _probably_ add up the scandals of all presidents combined and MaObama would have more.


----------



## easyt65

Whatever Trump does not erase will be a record of aiding terrorists and enemies of this nation, violating both Constitution and Law, 2 In-Constitutional Wars, Obstruction, treason, etc...

The most criminal President of all time...


----------



## P@triot

Even the left is starting to acknowledge who MaObama _really_ was...


> "Minute one he started f***ing with us," said Bourdain. "He promised transparency, he like—more whistleblowers were prosecuted than at any time.


His administration was the most corrupt administration in U.S. history and the least transparent in U.S. history.

Explosive Anthony Bourdain Interview Released After His Death: Unloads On Clintons, Obama


----------



## WEATHER53

Wasted opportunity, chip on the shoulder about wealth and whites


----------



## P@triot

The most corrupt administration in U.S. _history_...

BREAKING: JUDICIAL WATCH BOMBSHELL=> FISA Court Held NO HEARINGS on Carter Page Warrants


----------



## miketx




----------



## miketx




----------



## P@triot

The most corrupt administration in U.S. _history_. Hitlery Clinton violated all federal laws and protocols regarding use of personal emails, as well as criminally mishandled classified information (which resulted in an enemy of the United States obtaining all of that classified information).

China hacked Hillary Clinton's email server and took nearly all her emails, report says


----------



## 2aguy

Wait..... there was a guy who was President before Trump....I can't remember his name, it was a funny sounding name......but he was so inconsequential that it wasn't worth the time to remember who he was.....what was his name?   barama?   obangle?....Something like that, but then Trump came along and fixed everything that other guy screwed up.....still can't think what his name was........


----------



## Pilot1

Obama was, and is irrelevant  I did enjoy his hateful wife though as she successfully pissed off a LOT of school districts.


----------



## amethyst

Nobama pushed a lot of us democrats towards Bernie; we whooshed past bernie, then 8 million of us voted for trump.

Nice legacy.


----------



## P@triot

MaObama is a complete and total disgrace to America and the White House.


> I just wanted to reach through the screen and just grab him — grab him and choke him and say, ‘Are you kidding me? Are you kidding me that you’d have the gall to disgrace the memory of my teammates and what we did there that night by calling it conspiracy?’ But that’s a narcissist for you.”


The men and women who put their ass on the line for this nation *hate* MaObama (as well they should). They recognize that he is a sociopathic narcissist and a piece of shit.

Benghazi hero: I’d like to ‘choke’ Obama for ‘wild conspiracy theories’ comment related to attack


----------



## P@triot




----------



## WEATHER53

He blew an opportunity with the chip on shoulder organizer guy think. Stirred the racial pot and stoked the fire. I voted for him the first time. Disappointed by the second time and embarrassed today.


----------



## P@triot

MaObama continues his lies and classlessness...


> None of Trump’s actions thus far rises to the level of any of Obama’s attacks on free expression. Not a single person has been prevented from reporting the news and leveling any criticism he desires.


There is nothing more idiotic than the left’s absurd claims that *President* *Trump* is a “tyrant”. MaObama acted like a tyrant. President Trump has restored constitutional government and facilitated liberty like few before him.

Obama Reminds Us Why Trump Is President


----------



## P@triot

MaObama oversaw the most corrupt and dysfunctional administration in U.S. history.


> Judicial Watch, a Washington-based nonpartisan government watchdog organization, announced Thursday that it received 47 pages of records from the Justice Department that show FBI officials used “unsecure devices” while discussing a matter involving the European Union.


Thank God for Judicial Watch. It’s just a shame that MaObama went to such great lengths to block a government watchdog group. 

New Batch of Strzok-Page Emails Suggests FBI Use of Unsecure Devices


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> MaObama oversaw the most corrupt and dysfunctional administration in U.S. history.
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial Watch, a Washington-based nonpartisan government watchdog organization, announced Thursday that it received 47 pages of records from the Justice Department that show FBI officials used “unsecure devices” while discussing a matter involving the European Union.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God for Judicial Watch. It’s just a shame that MaObama went to such great lengths to block a government watchdog group.
> 
> New Batch of Strzok-Page Emails Suggests FBI Use of Unsecure Devices
Click to expand...

 So how will Obama go down in America's history books?


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> So how will Obama go down in America's history books?


Depends who is writing the book. If it is one of those left-wing lunatics (like university professors), he will go down as a “hero” who “saved” the republic.

If it is written by someone honest, he will go down as the most corrupt president in U.S. _history_.


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how will Obama go down in America's history books?
> 
> 
> 
> Depends who is writing the book. If it is one of those left-wing lunatics (like university professors), he will go down as a “hero” who “saved” the republic.
> 
> If it is written by someone honest, he will go down as the most corrupt president in U.S. _history_.
Click to expand...

You don't seem to have much faith in the Social Scientists.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> You don't seem to have much faith in the Social Scientists.


That’s because they aren’t “scientists”. They are immature partisan hacks who want their personal views to influence others.


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem to have much faith in the Social Scientists.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s because they aren’t “scientists”. They are immature partisan hacks who want their personal views to influence others.
Click to expand...

So now you are in the field of psychology and social psychology, and is your goal to influence others?


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem to have much faith in the Social Scientists.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s because they aren’t “scientists”. They are immature partisan hacks who want their personal views to influence others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now you are in the field of psychology and social psychology, and is your goal to influence others?
Click to expand...

No. I'm in the field of *facts* and *truth*. It's a damn shame you didn't go into that field as well. But then, nobody on your side of the aisle ever has.


----------



## P@triot

Funny how the left wants *President Trump* indicted for "campaign finance laws". They didn't say a peep about indictment when MaObama egregiously violated those same laws.

Obama 2008 campaign fined $375,000


----------



## P@triot

The media fawned all over their boy, MaObama. But even they admitted that his was the most secretive administration ever despite campaigning on “transparency”.


> Former President Barack Obama's recent denunciation of President Donald Trump's treatment of the press overlooks the aggressive steps the Justice Department took to keep information from the public during his administration.


But they didn’t just stop there...


> Trump may use extraordinary rhetoric to undermine trust in the press, but Obama arguably went farther — *using extraordinary actions to block the flow of information to the public*.


This is an indisputable fact, that even his media admits (even though his left-wing minions won’t). He blocked the media. He literally hacked into Sharyl Attkisson’s laptop and spied on her. He was drunk with power from day one and his unconstitutional actions knew no boundaries.

AP FACT CHECK: Obama doesn't always tell the straight story


----------



## P@triot

MaObama has a _horrible_ legacy.


> Consider this. From 2009 to 2014, *real* *median* *income* *fell* overall. It did jump a few times between 2012 and 2014, but the overall trend was one of malaise. The reason? President Barack Obama’s regulations and taxes sat like a wet blanket over our economy.


MaObama has a legacy of eliminating jobs, reducing income, and destroying the U.S. In other words, typical left-wing results.

How Trump Rescued Our Economy From Obama’s ‘New Normal’


----------



## P@triot

One of the biggest dirt-bags to ever step foot in the White House.


> I blew a few smoke rings, remembering those years [in high school]. Pot had helped, and booze; maybe *a* *little* *blow* when you could afford it.


Awesome. The Kenyan-born, marxist prick was also snorting cocaine “when he could afford it”.

Amid Kavanaugh drinking controversy, video of Obama admitting heavy drinking, drug abuse resurfaces


----------



## regent

Obama will be remembered as our first black president, and Americas historians rating him 15 or 16th best president of his time.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> Obama will be remembered as our first black president,


Doesn’t that perfectly summarize the left? It’s all about skin color with you people. Martin Luther King Jr. dreamt of a day where a man would be judged by the content of his character, rather than the color of his skin. Somewhere, he is rolling over in his grave that all you can say about Obama was that he was “the first black president”.


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama will be remembered as our first black president,
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn’t that perfectly summarize the left? It’s all about skin color with you people. Martin Luther King Jr. dreamt of a day where a man would be judged by the content of his character, rather than the color of his skin. Somewhere, he is rolling over in his grave that all you can say about Obama was that he was “the first black president”.
Click to expand...

No, I also said Obama was rated as 15or16th of America's best presidents.It is also like saying it's more  like America: more like the Declaration of Independence, and more like our Constitution, and the growing maturity of our people. Well not all its people but enough.


----------



## Rustic

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama will be remembered as our first black president,
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn’t that perfectly summarize the left? It’s all about skin color with you people. Martin Luther King Jr. dreamt of a day where a man would be judged by the content of his character, rather than the color of his skin. Somewhere, he is rolling over in his grave that all you can say about Obama was that he was “the first black president”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I also said Obama was rated as 15or16th of America's best presidents.It is also like saying it's more  like America: more like the Declaration of Independence, and more like our Constitution, and the growing maturity of our people. Well not all its people but enough.
Click to expand...

Obama is a shit stain, and his followers are even worse


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> I also said Obama was rated as 15or16th of America's best presidents.


For what? What did he do to deserve the “15th or 16th best president”? I mean, sure he won the Nobel Peace prize. But even his most ardent supporters are _still_ trying to figure out why he was given that. He ran up as much debt as all previous presidents combined. He oversaw an economy with above 10% unemployment. He spied on U.S. citizens and the press. He was entangled in more scandals than any president in U.S. history. So tell us honestly what he achieved to deserve anything above 40.

I’ll wait.


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also said Obama was rated as 15or16th of America's best presidents.
> 
> 
> 
> For what? What did he do to deserve the “15th or 16th best president”? I mean, sure he won the Nobel Peace prize. But even his most ardent supporters are _still_ trying to figure out why he was given that. He ran up as much debt as all previous presidents combined. He oversaw an economy with above 10% unemployment. He spied on U.S. citizens and the press. He was entangled in more scandals than any president in U.S. history. So tell us honestly what he achieved to deserve anything above 40.
> 
> I’ll wait.
Click to expand...

Historians, particularly those that are asked to rate the presidents simply know their history better than most posters. And more than that, the historians that are asked to rate the presidents do not base their rating on politics. History first, politics down the pike. The battle cry "historians are communists" may not scare the historians and doesn't seem to work on the public like it did in the McCarthy era.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> Historians, particularly those that are asked to rate the presidents simply know their history better than most posters.


There is *no* *way* you actually believe that. None.


regent said:


> And more than that, the historians that are asked to rate the presidents do not base their rating on politics.


And there is even less chance that you believe that. Literally *less* than *none*.


----------



## P@triot

The most corrupt administration in U.S. history


> By weaponizing regulators at the Federal Deposit Insurance Corp. and the Office of Comptroller of the Currency, the administration realized it could block entire industries from the banking system. This would make it difficult—if not impossible—for businesses to operate.


That was the hallmark of the MaObama regime. Weaponize every facet of government and use it against _anyone_ they didn’t agree with.


> The unsealed documents show Obama administration bureaucrats using bias and threatening language to bully regulators into choking off payday lenders from the banking system. “If a bank was found to be involved in payday lending, someone was going to be fired,” a senior FDIC official in Washington told his field officers, according to the documents.


The documents are more indisputable proof of MaObama regime corruption.

Choke Point Documents Show Obama Was Far From Scandal-Free


----------



## boedicca

heh:


----------



## Nova78

candycorn said:


> Legacy:
> 
> OBL is dead
> GM is alive
> The market is up
> Unemployment is down
> We’re no longer spilling blood by the gallon in the ME
> Gas is around 2 bucks a gallon.
> 
> Thank you Mr. President.



*I agree , thank-you President Trump.*


----------



## P@triot

One reason *President* *Trump* is so popular is that he tells it exactly like it is...


> Michelle Obama said that? I haven’t seen it. I guess she wrote a book and got paid a lot of money and they always insist that you come up with something controversial. Well, I’ll give you a little controversy back. … I’ll never forgive him [Barack Obama] for what he did to our United States military. By not funding it properly it was depleted, it was old and tired and I had to fix it.  I’m in the process of spending tremendous amounts of money, so I will never forgive for what he did to our military. I’ll never forgive him for what he did in many different ways which I’ll talk to you about in the future.


Part of the MaObama legacy was systematically dismantling the United States military.

Michelle Obama will make money off ‘birther’ controversy — despite how much she claims to hate it


----------



## P@triot

Watching this tool be erased from history makes me so happy...



 

Obama Has Temper Tantrum After Obamacare Declared Unconstitutional


----------



## easyt65

Funny how the self-proclaimed Constitutional Scholar didn't already know / see it coming.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

P@triot said:


> Funny how the left wants *President Trump* indicted for "campaign finance laws". They didn't say a peep about indictment when MaObama egregiously violated those same laws.
> 
> Obama 2008 campaign fined $375,000




Obama didn’t file campaign donations in time the final two weeks.

Trumpo conspired and colluded with his lawyer and others to provided hush money to women he was grabbing some you know what with and then committed fraud by concealing the hush money payments from the campaign regulators. 

Can’t expect a Trumpo Doofus to be able to see the difference so you are excused.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

easyt65, post: 21396329





easyt65 said:


> Funny how the self-proclaimed Constitutional Scholar didn't already know / see it coming.



Obamacare has already survived two Constitutional challenges in the Supreme Court   and now with the mandate removed to make it Constitutional there is doubt this ruling will make it to the Supreme Court.

But if it does Roberts and the same four others will rule it Constitutional once again.

Meanwhile Obamacare has been operating to help create what Trumpo calls the Greatest Economy America has ever had.

So Republicans were lying all along when they told us that the ACA WOULD DESTROY THE US economy.

How can it be? The best economy the USA has ever had with Obamacare working away the whole time.

Republicans are liars - that’s how.


----------



## jknowgood

NotfooledbyW said:


> easyt65, post: 21396329
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how the self-proclaimed Constitutional Scholar didn't already know / see it coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obamacare has already survived two Constitutional challenges in the Supreme Court   and now with the mandate removed to make it Constitutional there is doubt this ruling will make it to the Supreme Court.
> 
> But if it does Roberts and the same four others will rule it Constitutional once again.
> 
> Meanwhile Obamacare has been operating to help create what Trumpo calls the Greatest Economy America has ever had.
> 
> So Republicans were lying all along when they told us that the ACA WOULD DESTROY THE US economy.
> 
> How can it be? The best economy the USA has ever had with Obamacare working away the whole time.
> 
> Republicans are liars - that’s how.
Click to expand...

Obamacare turned fulltime jobs into partime jobs.


----------



## Cellblock2429

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also said Obama was rated as 15or16th of America's best presidents.
> 
> 
> 
> For what? What did he do to deserve the “15th or 16th best president”? I mean, sure he won the Nobel Peace prize. But even his most ardent supporters are _still_ trying to figure out why he was given that. He ran up as much debt as all previous presidents combined. He oversaw an economy with above 10% unemployment. He spied on U.S. citizens and the press. He was entangled in more scandals than any president in U.S. history. So tell us honestly what he achieved to deserve anything above 40.
> 
> I’ll wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Historians, particularly those that are asked to rate the presidents simply know their history better than most posters. And more than that, the historians that are asked to rate the presidents do not base their rating on politics. History first, politics down the pike. The battle cry "historians are communists" may not scare the historians and doesn't seem to work on the public like it did in the McCarthy era.
Click to expand...

/----/ Horse hockey.


----------



## PoliticalChic

P@triot said:


> Watching this tool be erased from history makes me so happy...
> 
> View attachment 234948
> 
> Obama Has Temper Tantrum After Obamacare Declared Unconstitutional





Depends who writes the history......


----------



## PoliticalChic

easyt65 said:


> Funny how the self-proclaimed Constitutional Scholar didn't already know / see it coming.




And Democrat voters still don't know he was never more than a lowly lecturer.



"Among the lies about himself Obama consistently repeats is that he was a constitutional law professor. 

Lie one:  *Obama was never a professor; he was a lecturer. * He did not have the qualifications to be a professor.  Obama never published a single law paper.  He was hired by the University of Chicago when they learned he had been given a book contract on race and law directly after graduating from Harvard.  There was no book – just the contract, which he later reneged on.  This is not the normal level of accomplishment for a University of Chicago professor or even lecturer.


Lie two: *Obama did not specialize in the Constitution.  Obama cared about and taught only one subject: race.*  One course was about race in the Constitution.  It is on this flimsy basis that he attempts to pawn himself off as a constitutional scholar.

As the New York Times explains, *Obama the lecturer taught three subjects only: "race, rights and gender."*

His most traditional course was in the due process and equal protection areas of constitutional law. His voting rights class traced the evolution of election law, from the disenfranchisement of blacks to contemporary debates over districting and campaign finance. …His most original course, a historical and political seminar as much as a legal one, was on racism and law…

[In] one class on race, he imitated the way clueless white people talked. "Why are your friends at the housing projects shooting each other?" he asked in a mock-innocent voice. ...

Mr. Obama was especially eager for his charges to understand the horrors of the past, students say. He assigned a 1919 catalog of lynching victims, including some who were first raped or stripped of their ears and fingers, others who were pregnant or lynched with their children, and some whose charred bodies were sold off, bone fragment by bone fragment, to gawkers. … "Are there legal remedies that alleviate not just existing racism, but racism from the past?" Adam Gross, now a public interest lawyer in Chicago, wrote in his class notes in April 1994.

In what even some fans saw as self-absorption, Mr. Obama's hypothetical cases occasionally featured himself. "Take Barack Obama, there's a good-looking guy," he would introduce a twisty legal case.

Liberals flocked to his classes[.] … After all, the professor was a progressive politician[.]

Lie three: *Obama calls himself a constitutional law prof to imply that he loves the Constitution.  Obama gives the lie to this himself.  He is on record – literally, a radio interview done when he was a lecturer – slamming the Supreme Court's interpretation of the Constitution* because they never tried to invent a right to "redistribute wealth" – a failing he describes as a "tragedy of the civil rights movement."  Obama laments the constraints on government power (what we would call liberty) imposed by our Constitution.   Obama himself contrasts following the Constitution with being a community organizer, creating "coalitions of power," which could "redistribute wealth" and create "economic justice."
Here's what 'constitutional scholar' Obama really taught at law school


----------



## PoliticalChic

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also said Obama was rated as 15or16th of America's best presidents.
> 
> 
> 
> For what? What did he do to deserve the “15th or 16th best president”? I mean, sure he won the Nobel Peace prize. But even his most ardent supporters are _still_ trying to figure out why he was given that. He ran up as much debt as all previous presidents combined. He oversaw an economy with above 10% unemployment. He spied on U.S. citizens and the press. He was entangled in more scandals than any president in U.S. history. So tell us honestly what he achieved to deserve anything above 40.
> 
> I’ll wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Historians, particularly those that are asked to rate the presidents simply know their history better than most posters. And more than that, the historians that are asked to rate the presidents do not base their rating on politics. History first, politics down the pike. The battle cry "historians are communists" may not scare the historians and doesn't seem to work on the public like it did in the McCarthy era.
Click to expand...



"Historians, particularly those that are asked to rate the presidents simply know their history better than most posters."

Clearly, not.

They write the way those signing their paycheck wish.

Morons like you lap it up.


----------



## Nova78

Only Obama legacy is a path of destruction.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Nova78 said:


> Only Obama legacy is a path of destruction.
> View attachment 234972





Wait.....y'mean he isn't Jesus, God and the Messiah, like they told us in '08??????????


----------



## P@triot

NotfooledbyW said:


> Trumpo conspired and colluded with his lawyer and others to provided *hush* *money* *to* *women* he was grabbing


Um...that is *100%* *legal* you dimwitted dumb ass. 

It is SO legal, that Congress even had a special fund set up to pay off women in their sexual assault accusations.


----------



## P@triot

NotfooledbyW said:


> Trumpo conspired and colluded with his lawyer


How does one “conspire” and “collude” with their own attorney? 

Holy shit are you a _special_ sort of *stupid*. You’re just throwing out terms you don’t even understand in a desperate attempt to make an accusation and sound “smart”.


----------



## P@triot

Cellblock2429 said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also said Obama was rated as 15or16th of America's best presidents.
> 
> 
> 
> For what? What did he do to deserve the “15th or 16th best president”? I mean, sure he won the Nobel Peace prize. But even his most ardent supporters are _still_ trying to figure out why he was given that. He ran up as much debt as all previous presidents combined. He oversaw an economy with above 10% unemployment. He spied on U.S. citizens and the press. He was entangled in more scandals than any president in U.S. history. So tell us honestly what he achieved to deserve anything above 40.
> 
> I’ll wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Historians, particularly those that are asked to rate the presidents simply know their history better than most posters. And more than that, the historians that are asked to rate the presidents do not base their rating on politics. History first, politics down the pike. The battle cry "historians are communists" may not scare the historians and doesn't seem to work on the public like it did in the McCarthy era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ Horse hockey.
Click to expand...

Notice she couldn’t answer a DIRECT and SIMPLE question? She worships MaObama but can’t tell anybody _why_.


----------



## P@triot

NotfooledbyW said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how the left wants *President Trump* indicted for "campaign finance laws". They didn't say a peep about indictment when MaObama egregiously violated those same laws.
> 
> Obama 2008 campaign fined $375,000
> 
> 
> 
> Can’t expect a Trumpo Doofus to be able to see the difference so you are excused.
Click to expand...

There is no difference, you immature desperate dillhole. Violating campaign finance law is violating campaign finance law. You’re such an idiot and a partisan hack that you’re essentially trying to make the argument that raping a girl on her back is “better” than raping a girl on her hands and knees. It’s the exact same thing you monumental idiot.


----------



## skews13

P@triot said:


> While the left will inevitably do what they do best (attempt to replace history with propaganda), here is the true legacy of the Barack Obama presidency...
> 
> 1. The non-stimulating stimulus. Obama’s $750,000,000-plus stimulus plan retarded economic recovery, but it did manage to shatter by gargantuan amounts the record for annual federal budget deficits and set us on the path of approximately doubling the national debt during Obama’s eight years.
> 
> 2. The unconstitutional takeover/reorganization of General Motors and Chrysler. Obama shredded over 200 years of settled bankruptcy law by placing unsecured creditors (UAW) ahead of the secured creditors (bondholders) of those companies.
> 
> 3. Seizing defeat from the jaws of victory. Obama abandoned the winning Bush/Petraeus surge strategy in Iraq, destabilizing that key country, pushing it closer to Iran as well as opening the door for Isis.
> 
> 4. Allowing the American military to fall into a state of disrepair. Well, at least he has made sure that the Navy is using expensive biofuels instead of cheap petroleum.
> 
> 5. Loss of American stature in the world. Jimmy Carter-like, he has sought to charm America’s enemies (the Castros and the Iranian ayatollahs) while disrespecting old allies like the UK and newer allies like Poland. Through his indecisiveness with Syria, his bumbling interference in Libya, his capitulation to the Iranian mullahs, his passive acquiescence to Putin’s takeover of Crimea, and his obvious belief that America owes the world apologies instead of strong leadership, he has greatly reduced respect for our country around the globe.
> 
> 6. Obamacare. ‘Nuff said.
> 
> 7. Dodd-Frank and its wicked spawn, the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau. Ditto.
> 
> 8. Hostility to fossil fuels. Using the EPA and other regulatory agencies, he has done everything he could to cripple the domestic production of cheap, reliable fossil fuels and given subsidies to political cronies and others producing green boondoggles.
> 
> 9. Disrespect for our system of government. He has shown contempt for our Constitution, for anyone who resists his power grabs, and for the American people, particularly the middle class. He seems to have tried to reduce the United States of America to a banana republic by governing in the manner of a Latin American caudillo.
> 
> 10. Weak support for police and an increase of racial tensions. You know it’s bad when the executive director of the National Association of Police Organizations is so frustrated that he publicly accuses the President of the United States of waging “war on cops.”
> 
> 10 things you won’t see the mainstream media talk about in the last 100 days of Obama’s presidency



Obamas legacy as one of the most successful Presidents in our nations history is solidified. Just another in a line of Democrats that have had to clean up yet another failed Republicans mess.


----------



## Thinker101

skews13 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> While the left will inevitably do what they do best (attempt to replace history with propaganda), here is the true legacy of the Barack Obama presidency...
> 
> 1. The non-stimulating stimulus. Obama’s $750,000,000-plus stimulus plan retarded economic recovery, but it did manage to shatter by gargantuan amounts the record for annual federal budget deficits and set us on the path of approximately doubling the national debt during Obama’s eight years.
> 
> 2. The unconstitutional takeover/reorganization of General Motors and Chrysler. Obama shredded over 200 years of settled bankruptcy law by placing unsecured creditors (UAW) ahead of the secured creditors (bondholders) of those companies.
> 
> 3. Seizing defeat from the jaws of victory. Obama abandoned the winning Bush/Petraeus surge strategy in Iraq, destabilizing that key country, pushing it closer to Iran as well as opening the door for Isis.
> 
> 4. Allowing the American military to fall into a state of disrepair. Well, at least he has made sure that the Navy is using expensive biofuels instead of cheap petroleum.
> 
> 5. Loss of American stature in the world. Jimmy Carter-like, he has sought to charm America’s enemies (the Castros and the Iranian ayatollahs) while disrespecting old allies like the UK and newer allies like Poland. Through his indecisiveness with Syria, his bumbling interference in Libya, his capitulation to the Iranian mullahs, his passive acquiescence to Putin’s takeover of Crimea, and his obvious belief that America owes the world apologies instead of strong leadership, he has greatly reduced respect for our country around the globe.
> 
> 6. Obamacare. ‘Nuff said.
> 
> 7. Dodd-Frank and its wicked spawn, the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau. Ditto.
> 
> 8. Hostility to fossil fuels. Using the EPA and other regulatory agencies, he has done everything he could to cripple the domestic production of cheap, reliable fossil fuels and given subsidies to political cronies and others producing green boondoggles.
> 
> 9. Disrespect for our system of government. He has shown contempt for our Constitution, for anyone who resists his power grabs, and for the American people, particularly the middle class. He seems to have tried to reduce the United States of America to a banana republic by governing in the manner of a Latin American caudillo.
> 
> 10. Weak support for police and an increase of racial tensions. You know it’s bad when the executive director of the National Association of Police Organizations is so frustrated that he publicly accuses the President of the United States of waging “war on cops.”
> 
> 10 things you won’t see the mainstream media talk about in the last 100 days of Obama’s presidency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obamas legacy as one of the most successful Presidents in our nations history is solidified. Just another in a line of Democrats that have had to clean up yet another failed Republicans mess.
Click to expand...


----------



## Siete

his legacy should be sharing the tiny brain cell of rightwingers with Hillary Clinton.


----------



## P@triot

NotfooledbyW said:


> Obamacare has already survived two Constitutional challenges


But it didn’t “survive” this week. MaObamacare is 100% unconstitutional. It really is that simple for anyone educated (that immediately eliminates you).


NotfooledbyW said:


> How can it be? The *best* *economy* *the* *USA* *has* *ever* *had* with Obamacare working away the whole time.


How can that be? A Republican White House, a Republican House, a Republican Senate, and Republicans controlling 33 of the 50 states - all implementing proven conservative policy is “how that can be”. Thank you for proving that right-wing policy ends with extraordinary prosperity while left-wing policy ends in extreme poverty.


----------



## P@triot




----------



## Siete

P@triot said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obamacare has already survived two Constitutional challenges
> 
> 
> 
> But it didn’t “survive” this week. MaObamacare is 100% unconstitutional. It really is that simple for anyone educated (that immediately eliminates you).
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can it be? The *best* *economy* *the* *USA* *has* *ever* *had* with Obamacare working away the whole time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can that be? A Republican White House, a Republican House, a Republican Senate, and Republicans controlling 33 of the 50 states - all implementing proven conservative policy is “how that can be”. Thank you for proving that right-wing policy ends with extraordinary prosperity while left-wing policy ends in extreme poverty.
Click to expand...


waiting on an appeal court ... but keep yammering your partisan ignorance, it suits you well.


----------



## Siete

Fox News poll: Voters like Obamacare more than GOP tax cuts

51%  FROM FOX  ^^^^^^^^^^ APPROVE ACA

now

take healthcare away from millions of people - then bend over and kiss the Republican party adios.


----------



## P@triot

Siete said:


> take healthcare away from millions of people - then bend over and kiss the Republican party adios.


Yawn. You’ve made that claim for about a decade now. And all the Republican Party has done is kick your ass from one coast of this great nation to the other. Hell, you got your ass kicked for the White House by Donald fucking Trump.


----------



## P@triot

Siete said:


> Fox News poll: Voters like Obamacare more than GOP tax cuts
> 
> 51%  FROM FOX  ^^^^^^^^^^ APPROVE ACA


Remember when your poll said that Hitlery Clinton would become the next President of the United States in a “landslide” election? Yeah...me too.


----------



## P@triot

Siete said:


> waiting on an appeal court ... but keep yammering your partisan ignorance, it suits you well.


Ruled *unconstitutional* in a federal court. And you know what? It _is_.


----------



## P@triot

Siete said:


> take healthcare away from millions of people - then bend over and kiss the Republican party adios.


No matter what the Republican Party does, we can _always_ count on the Dumbocrat Party to bring it back bigger and stronger than ever.


----------



## dannyboys

Bonobo's 'legacy' will fit in a fucking shoe box.
He doesn't even have any children of his own. He and Mrs. Tranny had to buy them from a 'Babies R Us' website.


----------



## Siete

P@triot said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> take healthcare away from millions of people - then bend over and kiss the Republican party adios.
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn. You’ve made that claim for about a decade now. And all the Republican Party has done is kick your ass from one coast of this great nation to the other. Hell, you got your ass kicked for the White House by Donald fucking Trump.
Click to expand...


There’s all kinds of bad news for Republicans in this new Fox News poll. Not only does it provide a wealth of evidence of how unpopular their policies are, but if the Democrats match their +7 lead amongst likely voters in this Fox News poll, they will have about a +20 advantage in the House after the midterm elections. Given that vastly more respondents told Fox News that they prefer the next congress to be a check on Trump (53%) than one to help enact Trump’s policies (41%), it’s difficult to see how the Republicans can make up that ground campaigning on their policies which have proven to be unpopular.


----------



## skews13

P@triot said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News poll: Voters like Obamacare more than GOP tax cuts
> 
> 51%  FROM FOX  ^^^^^^^^^^ APPROVE ACA
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when your poll said that Hitlery Clinton would become the next President of the United States in a “landslide” election? Yeah...me too.
Click to expand...


Remember last month when we told you Democrats would win in a landslide? 

See you on January 3rd sunshine.


----------



## P@triot

skews13 said:


> Remember last month when we told you Democrats would win in a landslide?


I do! And then you buffoon promptly went out and shit in your own hats! 

Dude...you *lost* seats in the Senate. That is unprecedented. It was a fucking _disaster_ for the Dumbocrats. Farthest thing imaginable from a “landslide”. You had a net gain in Congress of something like 27 seats. By contrast, MaObama lost 69 seats in his first midterm (61 in the House and 8 in the Senate).


----------



## P@triot

Siete said:


> There’s all kinds of bad news for Republicans in this new Fox News poll.


Yeah...there was ALL KINDS of “bad news” in every poll for the 2016 election. Polls had Hitlery Clinton winning both South Carolin and Kansas. But in reality, she lost that plus the “blue wall” of Pennsylvania, Michigan, and Wisconsin, plus all “swing states”.


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> While the left will inevitably do what they do best (attempt to replace history with propaganda), here is the true legacy of the Barack Obama presidency...
> 
> 1. The non-stimulating stimulus. Obama’s $750,000,000-plus stimulus plan retarded economic recovery, but it did manage to shatter by gargantuan amounts the record for annual federal budget deficits and set us on the path of approximately doubling the national debt during Obama’s eight years.
> 
> 2. The unconstitutional takeover/reorganization of General Motors and Chrysler. Obama shredded over 200 years of settled bankruptcy law by placing unsecured creditors (UAW) ahead of the secured creditors (bondholders) of those companies.
> 
> 3. Seizing defeat from the jaws of victory. Obama abandoned the winning Bush/Petraeus surge strategy in Iraq, destabilizing that key country, pushing it closer to Iran as well as opening the door for Isis.
> 
> 4. Allowing the American military to fall into a state of disrepair. Well, at least he has made sure that the Navy is using expensive biofuels instead of cheap petroleum.
> 
> 5. Loss of American stature in the world. Jimmy Carter-like, he has sought to charm America’s enemies (the Castros and the Iranian ayatollahs) while disrespecting old allies like the UK and newer allies like Poland. Through his indecisiveness with Syria, his bumbling interference in Libya, his capitulation to the Iranian mullahs, his passive acquiescence to Putin’s takeover of Crimea, and his obvious belief that America owes the world apologies instead of strong leadership, he has greatly reduced respect for our country around the globe.
> 
> 6. Obamacare. ‘Nuff said.
> 
> 7. Dodd-Frank and its wicked spawn, the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau. Ditto.
> 
> 8. Hostility to fossil fuels. Using the EPA and other regulatory agencies, he has done everything he could to cripple the domestic production of cheap, reliable fossil fuels and given subsidies to political cronies and others producing green boondoggles.
> 
> 9. Disrespect for our system of government. He has shown contempt for our Constitution, for anyone who resists his power grabs, and for the American people, particularly the middle class. He seems to have tried to reduce the United States of America to a banana republic by governing in the manner of a Latin American caudillo.
> 
> 10. Weak support for police and an increase of racial tensions. You know it’s bad when the executive director of the National Association of Police Organizations is so frustrated that he publicly accuses the President of the United States of waging “war on cops.”
> 
> 10 things you won’t see the mainstream media talk about in the last 100 days of Obama’s presidency


Wow, so we know where our patriot sucking off his Obama benefits comes from.
Terrible when we have a faithful husband with nice kids as Pres isn't it.
You do know how to read bikini graphs and we we losing 750000 jobs a month when he came in?


----------



## ph3iron

D


P@triot said:


> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember last month when we told you Democrats would win in a landslide?
> 
> 
> 
> I do! And then you buffoon promptly went out and shit in your own hats!
> 
> Dude...you *lost* seats in the Senate. That is unprecedented. It was a fucking _disaster_ for the Dumbocrats. Farthest thing imaginable from a “landslide”. You had a net gain in Congress of something like 27 seats. By contrast, MaObama lost 69 seats in his first midterm (61 in the House and 8 in the Senate).
Click to expand...


 dumbocrats and foul mouth, dead giveaway for zero college
Enjoy your commie benefits ben.
I keep telling you he tried to ban German immigrants?
"They are swarthy, can't speak English and are taking our jobs"


----------



## LaDexter

Obama's true legacy


US taxpayer out $10 trillion.

Obama supporters unable to answer the question

HOW MANY ZEROES AFTER THE 1 in 10 trillion?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

P@triot, post: 21397567 





P@triot said:


> Republican White House, a Republican House, a Republican Senate, and Republicans controlling 33 of the 50 states - all implementing proven conservative policy is “how that can be”. Thank you for proving that right-wing policy ends with extraordinary prosperity while left-wing policy ends in extreme poverty.



So you were all lying when you fearmongered  that implementing Obamacare wouid destroy jobs and the US economy. That was my point. Obamacare is still here and it helped the economy get to where it is.


----------



## boedicca

NotfooledbyW said:


> P@triot, post: 21397567
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republican White House, a Republican House, a Republican Senate, and Republicans controlling 33 of the 50 states - all implementing proven conservative policy is “how that can be”. Thank you for proving that right-wing policy ends with extraordinary prosperity while left-wing policy ends in extreme poverty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you were all lying when you fearmongered  that implementing Obamacare wouid destroy jobs and the US economy. That was my point. Obamacare is still here and it helped the economy get to where it is.
Click to expand...



You are batshit crazy.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

boedicca, post: 21399703 





boedicca said:


> You are batshit crazy.



I see you cannot make your case or announce what I said is not true. The economy is humming along nicely right now and Obamacare has been operating the entire time. How can that be when hater Republicans said fur years that Obamacare will destroy the economy.


----------



## boedicca

NotfooledbyW said:


> boedicca, post: 21399703
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are batshit crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you cannot make your case or announce what I said is not true. The economy is humming along nicely right now and Obamacare has been operating the entire time. How can that be when hater Republicans said fur years that Obamacare will destroy the economy.
Click to expand...



If you think Obamacare has helped the economy, you clearly do not understand a thing about economics. What it has done is to make health care far more expensive for people who are not on transfer payments via higher premiums, co-pays and deductibles.  It is just very expensive insurance, not a health care service. The entities that have benefited from it are insurance companies and welfare recipients.  If you think economic growth is driven by transfer payments from the productive to the unproductive, you are batshit insane or ignorant (although the two are not mutually exclusive).


----------



## LaDexter

The real QUEER-O legacy = murdering innocent people to keep THE CLOSET DOOR SHUT


----------



## NotfooledbyW

P@triot, post: 21397898





P@triot said:


> Ruled *unconstitutional* in a federal court. And you know what? It _is_.



The judge didn’t have the balls to back up his weird decision by forcing an unconstitutional law to cease to remain in effect. He could have shut an unconstitutional law down. 

It is not unconstitutional based on a lower court ruling. You are an idiot.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

boedicca, post: 21399755 





boedicca said:


> If you think Obamacare has helped the economy, you clearly do not understand a thing about economics



I said Obamacare did not ‘destroy, the economy as you lying haters claim. 

Why can’t you haters respond to my point. 

You can think it didn’t help the economy all you want. The fact is that it did not destroy the economy by the fact that the economy is about as good as it can get according to the Trump duped mob who think Trump did it all.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

boedicca, post: 21399755 





boedicca said:


> If you think economic growth is driven by transfer payments from the productive to the unproductive, you are batshit insane or ignorant (although the two are not mutually exclusive).



The problem with your ignorance based economic theory is that the ACA has been implemented parallel with a slowing down of health care costs inflation where the trend was headed prior to its passage.

So saying the ACA is more expensive than what he had before it is rediculous.  

The problem with your hater bs is that the transfer of wealth and insurance company high profits you also fearmonger about was there before the ACA. You have to compare total costs projected to total costs actual.


----------



## LaDexter

NotfooledbyW said:


> The problem with your hater bs is that the transfer of wealth and insurance company high profits you also fearmonger about was there before the ACA. You have to compare total costs projected to total costs actual.





AMAZING how THE MORE GOVERNMENT gets involved with healthcare, the more money the health "providers" make, and the more $$$$$$ find their way into the politicians' pockets....


We need to START OVER and let MARKET FORCES correct the overcost of health care, starting with the insurers.  We should have a RIGHT to say NO to overpriced healthcare, but with QUEER-O "care," we don't...


----------



## otto105

P@triot said:


> While the left will inevitably do what they do best (attempt to replace history with propaganda), here is the true legacy of the Barack Obama presidency...
> 
> 1. The non-stimulating stimulus. Obama’s $750,000,000-plus stimulus plan retarded economic recovery, but it did manage to shatter by gargantuan amounts the record for annual federal budget deficits and set us on the path of approximately doubling the national debt during Obama’s eight years.
> 
> 2. The unconstitutional takeover/reorganization of General Motors and Chrysler. Obama shredded over 200 years of settled bankruptcy law by placing unsecured creditors (UAW) ahead of the secured creditors (bondholders) of those companies.
> 
> 3. Seizing defeat from the jaws of victory. Obama abandoned the winning Bush/Petraeus surge strategy in Iraq, destabilizing that key country, pushing it closer to Iran as well as opening the door for Isis.
> 
> 4. Allowing the American military to fall into a state of disrepair. Well, at least he has made sure that the Navy is using expensive biofuels instead of cheap petroleum.
> 
> 5. Loss of American stature in the world. Jimmy Carter-like, he has sought to charm America’s enemies (the Castros and the Iranian ayatollahs) while disrespecting old allies like the UK and newer allies like Poland. Through his indecisiveness with Syria, his bumbling interference in Libya, his capitulation to the Iranian mullahs, his passive acquiescence to Putin’s takeover of Crimea, and his obvious belief that America owes the world apologies instead of strong leadership, he has greatly reduced respect for our country around the globe.
> 
> 6. Obamacare. ‘Nuff said.
> 
> 7. Dodd-Frank and its wicked spawn, the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau. Ditto.
> 
> 8. Hostility to fossil fuels. Using the EPA and other regulatory agencies, he has done everything he could to cripple the domestic production of cheap, reliable fossil fuels and given subsidies to political cronies and others producing green boondoggles.
> 
> 9. Disrespect for our system of government. He has shown contempt for our Constitution, for anyone who resists his power grabs, and for the American people, particularly the middle class. He seems to have tried to reduce the United States of America to a banana republic by governing in the manner of a Latin American caudillo.
> 
> 10. Weak support for police and an increase of racial tensions. You know it’s bad when the executive director of the National Association of Police Organizations is so frustrated that he publicly accuses the President of the United States of waging “war on cops.”
> 
> 10 things you won’t see the mainstream media talk about in the last 100 days of Obama’s presidency




Has been made correct as the trump administration wears on.


History will not be good for the republic party during this time and all of trumpflake policies will revert to Obama one’s in 2020.




Enjoy


----------



## NotfooledbyW

P@triot, post: 21397423 





P@triot said:


> Um...that is *100%* *legal* you dimwitted dumb ass.



Not when you commit fraud by setting up a dummy corporation in order to conceal the payment from appearing on your campaign finance records. 

The lawyer who set up this scam with your master Trumpo has plead guilty to a crime for this.

It must be a crime then.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

LaDexter said:


> AMAZING how THE MORE GOVERNMENT gets involved with healthcare, the more money the health "providers" make, and the more $$$$$$ find their way into the politicians' pockets...



Do you have any data that ACA participating insurers have increased profits as a result to changes implemented by the ACA..

*Trump says insurers made fortune off Obamacare. They didn't.*
By  Jon Greenberg on Monday, October 23rd, 2017 at 5:13 p.m.

Trump says insurers made fortune off Obamacare. They didn't.

It appears you have swallowed one of Trumpo’s plethora of lies.

It sucks to be one of Trumpo's Hater goons.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

P@triot said:


> While the left will inevitably do what they do best (attempt to replace history with propaganda), here is the true legacy of the Barack Obama presidency...
> 
> 1. The non-stimulating stimulus. Obama’s $750,000,000-plus stimulus plan retarded economic recovery, but it did manage to shatter by gargantuan amounts the record for annual federal budget deficits and set us on the path of approximately doubling the national debt during Obama’s eight years.
> 
> 2. The unconstitutional takeover/reorganization of General Motors and Chrysler. Obama shredded over 200 years of settled bankruptcy law by placing unsecured creditors (UAW) ahead of the secured creditors (bondholders) of those companies.
> 
> 3. Seizing defeat from the jaws of victory. Obama abandoned the winning Bush/Petraeus surge strategy in Iraq, destabilizing that key country, pushing it closer to Iran as well as opening the door for Isis.
> 
> 4. Allowing the American military to fall into a state of disrepair. Well, at least he has made sure that the Navy is using expensive biofuels instead of cheap petroleum.
> 
> 5. Loss of American stature in the world. Jimmy Carter-like, he has sought to charm America’s enemies (the Castros and the Iranian ayatollahs) while disrespecting old allies like the UK and newer allies like Poland. Through his indecisiveness with Syria, his bumbling interference in Libya, his capitulation to the Iranian mullahs, his passive acquiescence to Putin’s takeover of Crimea, and his obvious belief that America owes the world apologies instead of strong leadership, he has greatly reduced respect for our country around the globe.
> 
> 6. Obamacare. ‘Nuff said.
> 
> 7. Dodd-Frank and its wicked spawn, the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau. Ditto.
> 
> 8. Hostility to fossil fuels. Using the EPA and other regulatory agencies, he has done everything he could to cripple the domestic production of cheap, reliable fossil fuels and given subsidies to political cronies and others producing green boondoggles.
> 
> 9. Disrespect for our system of government. He has shown contempt for our Constitution, for anyone who resists his power grabs, and for the American people, particularly the middle class. He seems to have tried to reduce the United States of America to a banana republic by governing in the manner of a Latin American caudillo.
> 
> 10. Weak support for police and an increase of racial tensions. You know it’s bad when the executive director of the National Association of Police Organizations is so frustrated that he publicly accuses the President of the United States of waging “war on cops.”
> 
> 10 things you won’t see the mainstream media talk about in the last 100 days of Obama’s presidency



The weakness of that list proves that Obama’s legacy will soar above the legacy of Bush 43 and one term Trumpo 45. 

When the recession and Trumpo debt disaster hits next year Trumpo will go down as the worst and most detested president in history.

That’s a given.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Bob Blaylock, post: 15399832 





Bob Blaylock said:


> I think Obama's legacy can be summed up very simply, as follows:  History will remember him as the President who took the side of criminals, terrorists, tyrants, foreign invaders, parasites, perverts, and all other manner of degenerates; against that of his own country and of decent, law-abiding American citizens.  This is his legacy.



You are so full of crap. why not just admit you are a racist.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

P@triot, post: 15399561 





P@triot said:


> 3. Seizing defeat from the jaws of victory. Obama abandoned the winning Bush/Petraeus surge strategy in Iraq, destabilizing that key country, pushing it closer to Iran as well as opening the door for Isis.



Obama didn’t push Iraq ‘closer to Iran’ - that was the President, according to Trumpo, that invaded Iraq based on lies. 

Iranian tanks followed US tanks into Baghdad with Iranian flags flying. Iran and Iraq have been close ever since.

Obama never once held hands in the Oval Office with an Iranian backed leader who was sent by Iran into Iraq like Dubya did. 

Photographic proof from the Nush 43 White House:

NotfooledbyW, post: 11955337 





NotfooledbyW said:


> The Tehran backed leader of the Badr Militia and its political organization held hands with Bush43 in the Oval Office.
> 
> *President Bush Meets with His Eminence Abdul-Aziz Al-Hakim, Leader of the Supreme Council for the Islamic Revolution in Iraq*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * President George W. Bush welcomes Sayyed Abdul-Aziz Al-Hakim, Leader of the Supreme Council for the Islamic Revolution in Iraq, to the White House Monday, Dec. 4, 2006. Said the President, "I appreciate so very much His Eminence's commitment to a unity government. I assured him the United States supports his work and the work of the Prime Minister to unify the country." White House photo by Eric Draper
> 
> 
> Yes Bush and Hakim - the leader of the *Supreme Council for the Islamic Revolution in Iraq *holding hands.



Your list about Obama’s legacy is chock full of lies.


----------



## boedicca

NotfooledbyW said:


> boedicca, post: 21399755
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you think economic growth is driven by transfer payments from the productive to the unproductive, you are batshit insane or ignorant (although the two are not mutually exclusive).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with your ignorance based economic theory is that the ACA has been implemented parallel with a slowing down of health care costs inflation where the trend was headed prior to its passage.
> 
> So saying the ACA is more expensive than what he had before it is rediculous.
> 
> The problem with your hater bs is that the transfer of wealth and insurance company high profits you also fearmonger about was there before the ACA. You have to compare total costs projected to total costs actual.
Click to expand...



You're completely wrong, but I do admire your persistence in adhering to your misguided perceptions.


----------



## P@triot

NotfooledbyW said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Seizing defeat from the jaws of victory. Obama abandoned the winning Bush/Petraeus surge strategy in Iraq, destabilizing that key country, pushing it closer to Iran as well as opening the door for Isis.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama didn’t push Iraq ‘closer to Iran’
Click to expand...

Well it must be true just because _you_ are insisting it is. 

Snowflake...MaObama absolutely abandoned the Bush/Petraeus “surge” strategy that was highly effective. That’s just a fact that only a partisan hack such as yourself would even attempt to deny.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

P@triot, post: 21401396 





P@triot said:


> Snowflake...MaObama absolutely abandoned the Bush/Petraeus “surge” strategy that was highly effective.



How in the hell couid Obama abandon the surrender that Bush agreed to on his way out the door.

The surge resulted in Iraq demanding to Bush that all US Troops be removed from Iraq Cities by summer 2009 and be completely out of Iraq by the end of 2011.

Bush surrendered and agreed to leave Iraq by those dates.

It must be racist of you to forget about a white President’s surrender in order to blame a black president for it.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

P@triot, post: 21401396 





P@triot said:


> Well it must be true just because _you_ are insisting it is.



It is true that it was Bush the welcomed Iran into Iraq when he invaded the country based on lies. 

Glad you agree.

It’s not true because I say so: 

Photos don’t lie:


*President Bush Meets with His Eminence Abdul-Aziz Al-Hakim, Leader of the Supreme Council for the Islamic Revolution in Iraq*
*



*


That is not Obama on the right or left in the photo in case you might be confused.


----------



## P@triot

NotfooledbyW said:


> You are so full of crap. why not just admit you are a racist.


Don’t project your bigotry on others. You are the racist. You support the party that fought for slavery and the party that created the KKK.


----------



## P@triot

NotfooledbyW said:


> It is true that it was Bush the welcomed Iran into Iraq when he invaded the country based on lies.


He did no such thing, snowflake.


----------



## P@triot

NotfooledbyW said:


> Not when you commit fraud by setting up a dummy corporation in order to *conceal the payment from appearing on your campaign finance records*.


That’s the legal matter, dimwit. Not coming to a settlement via a fincial agreement. Indisputable proof that you *lied* earlier.


----------



## P@triot

NotfooledbyW said:


> When the recession and *Trumpo* *debt* *disaster* hits next year...


That’s funny shit considering you drop to your knees and fellate MaObama who ran up as much debt as all presidents in U.S. history combined.


----------



## P@triot

NotfooledbyW said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> That is not Obama on the right or left in the photo in case you might be confused.


Nope! But _this_ is!!! Here is Raúl Castro - brother of vicious communist dictator Fidel Castro - treating MaObama like the communist/marxist little puppet that he was...



 

Note MaObama’s limp wrist, weak wave, and huge smile while Raúl stands there with the victorious look of “this queer is my bitch”.


----------



## P@triot

NotfooledbyW said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> That is not Obama on the right or left in the photo in case you might be confused.


Nope! But _this_ is!!! Here is another picture Raúl Castro - brother of vicious communist dictator Fidel Castro - treating MaObama like the communist/marxist little puppet that he was...


 

Note MaObama’s limp wrist, weak wave, and huge smile while Raúl stands there with the victorious look of “this queer is my bitch”.


----------



## P@triot

NotfooledbyW said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> That is not Obama on the right or left in the photo in case you might be confused.


Nope! But _this_ is!!! Here is MaObama illustrating his deep bromance with vicious communist dictator Hugo Chávez...





Note MaObama’s gently stroking Chavez’s arm with his free hand. Note the look of affection too.


----------



## P@triot

NotfooledbyW said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> That is not Obama on the right or left in the photo in case you might be confused.


Nope! But _this_ is!!! Here is MaObama with another yet another communist dictator - Vladimir Putin...





Note how happy MaObama is to meet another of his marxist/communist idols.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

P@triot, post: 21401799 





P@triot said:


> He did no such thing, snowflake.



The dude with Bush would have been killed if he went into Iraq when Saddam Hussein was in power.

Bush opened the door for Iran and said come on in. If that is not a welcome I don’t know what is.

*President Bush Meets with His Eminence Abdul-Aziz Al-Hakim, Leader of the Supreme Council for the Islamic Revolution in Iraq



*


----------



## NotfooledbyW

P@triot said:


> Note how happy MaObama is to meet another of his marxist/communist idols.



That is not Iran you idiot.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

P@triot said:


> Note MaObama’s gently stroking Chavez’s arm with his free hand. Note the look of affection too.



That is not Iran you moron.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

P@triot said:


> Note MaObama’s limp wrist, weak wave, and huge smile while Raúl stands there with the victorious look of “this queer is my bitch”.




That is not Iran you ignoramous.


----------



## P@triot

NotfooledbyW said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note how happy MaObama is to meet another of his marxist/communist idols.
> 
> 
> 
> That is not Iran you idiot.
Click to expand...

And your point would be....??? 

MaObama sucked up to every evil dictator in the world. One picture of Bush in the White House shaking hands is the best you have.


----------



## P@triot

NotfooledbyW said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note MaObama’s limp wrist, weak wave, and huge smile while Raúl stands there with the victorious look of “this queer is my bitch”.
> 
> 
> 
> That is not Iran you ignoramous.
Click to expand...

Wow...you're quick. Correct, little ignorant one. That is not Iran. It is Cuba.


----------



## P@triot

NotfooledbyW said:


> P@triot, post: 21401799
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> He did no such thing, snowflake.
> 
> 
> 
> The dude with Bush would have been killed if he went into Iraq when Saddam Hussein was in power.
Click to expand...

President Bush “would have been killed if he went into Iraq when Saddam Hussein was in power”. What’s your point, asshat? That you love vicious, violent dictators like Saddam Hussein? Yeah...we know.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

P@triot said:


> That’s funny shit considering you drop to your knees and fellate MaObama who ran up as much debt as all presidents in U.S. history combined.




You are a liar. Obama policy did not run up as much debt as all presidents combined. That is a lie. The Invasion of Iraq debt was not Obama’s policy. Bush’s tax cuts during war time was not Obama’s debt.

Trump’s debt is debt due to his policy -cutting taxes for the wealthy during positive gdp and low unemployment.

Obama got re-elected because the economy was recovering from the Great Bush recession in which Bush’s term ended with the economy losing a million jobs a month. 

Trump started with low unemployment and positive job growth inherited from Obama.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

P@triot, post: 21402346 





P@triot said:


> President Bush “would have been killed if he went into Iraq when Saddam Hussein was in power”. What’s your point, asshat? That you love vicious, violent dictators like Saddam Hussein? Yeah...we know.



Idiot. That is my point. Bush opened the door for the Iranians to move into Iraq. Yet you blame it on Obama.

Had Bush wanted to go in when the U.N. inspector’s were there in early 2003 Saddam probably would not have tried to kill him by the way,


----------



## NotfooledbyW

P@triot said:


> Wow...you're quick. Correct, little ignorant one. That is not Iran. It is Cuba.




So why did you post it when the subject is Bush welcoming Iran into Iraq in 2003.

Freakin racist. Always bring your racist attacks on Obama having nothing to do with the point of the discussion.


----------



## Snouter

Brock Hussaine is a limp wristed homo!


----------



## NotfooledbyW

P@triot, post: 21397491 





P@triot said:


> . Violating campaign finance law is violating campaign finance law.



No it isn’t you dimwit.

Campaign finance laws like what Obama did are enforced administratively by the Federal Election Commission by applying such penalties as civil fines.

The DOJ however has concurrant criminal jurisdiction when violations of campaign finance laws appear to be willful and involve fraud. These crimes can lead to imprisonment and fines.

There are clerical errors such as not filing reports on time which would not be referred to  the Justice Dept as a criminal matter.

Then there is what Trump allegedly did which is a criminal matter that involves intent and fraud and covering up payments

You should stop making such stupid statements when you know you don’t know what the hell you are talking about.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Snouter said:


> Brock Hussaine is a limp wristed homo!



Coming from a hater idiot with no backup  means nothing.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

P@triot, post: 21402337, 





P@triot said:


> MaObama sucked up to every evil dictator in the world. One picture of Bush in the White House shaking hands is the best you have.



Bush got tens of thousands of American troops killed and wounded in Iraq because as Trumpo said he lied to the world in order to invade. 

Obama warned that invading Iraq would be a dumb war - he was right. It was dumb, costly and deadly and no wmd was there.

Even someone as stupid as Trump can see that. 

So Trumpo helps Obama’s legacy by pointing out that Obama was right. It was stupid and deceitful to invade and try to occupy Iraq. 

And welcome the Iranians in.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

P@triot, post: 21402337 





P@triot said:


> One picture of Bush in the White House shaking hands is the best you have.



In case you are too ignorant to recall I was rejecting the hairbrained notion that it was Obama that welcomed Iran into Iraq. 

So I posted a photo of Bush holding hands as he was welcoming one of Iran’s leaders who went into Iraq after Saddam’s removal and was welcomed by Bush to do so. 

So you post pictures of Obama with leaders from Cuba, Russia and Venezuela which has nothing to do with Iran or Iraq. 

Because you are a loser you posted irrelevant crap with no context to the fact that Bush welcomed Iran into Iraq not Obama.


----------



## otto105

P@triot said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are so full of crap. why not just admit you are a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t project your bigotry on others. You are the racist. You support the party that fought for slavery and the party that created the KKK.
Click to expand...


Losing the Civil War created the kkk and all those Dixiecrats now enjoy membership in the gop.


----------



## P@triot

NotfooledbyW said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s funny shit considering you drop to your knees and fellate MaObama who ran up as much debt as all presidents in U.S. history combined.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a liar. Obama policy did not run up as much debt as all presidents combined. That is a lie.
Click to expand...

You’re an idiot. A complete and total idiot. A bonafide idiot. When MaObama took office, the national debt was at $10 trillion and change. *Fact*. When MaObama left office, the national debt was at $20 trillion and change. *Fact*. Even you can subtract 10 from 20 and realize you get 10. Now just add the appropriate amount of zeros, you high school dropout.


----------



## P@triot

otto105 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are so full of crap. why not just admit you are a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t project your bigotry on others. You are the racist. You support the party that fought for slavery and the party that created the KKK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Losing the Civil War created the kkk and all those Dixiecrats now enjoy membership in the gop.
Click to expand...

Yeah...that desperate and idiotic claim by you racists was debunked decades ago.


----------



## P@triot

NotfooledbyW said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Bush “would have been killed if he went into Iraq when Saddam Hussein was in power”. *What’s your point, asshat? That you love vicious, violent dictators like Saddam Hussein? *Yeah...we know.
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot. *That is my point*.
Click to expand...

He actually admitted it.


----------



## P@triot

NotfooledbyW said:


> That is my point. Bush opened the door for the Iranians to move into Iraq. Yet you blame it on Obama.


God you Obamorangutans are pitiful. Bush didn’t “open the door”. Saddam Hussein did by acting like a maniac. And then Obama invited Iran into Iraq by ending the troop surge, by rolling over and showing Ahmadinejad his belly, and by helping Iran to develop nukes.


----------



## P@triot

The Obamorangutans cheered when MaObama took children from their families and placed them with human traffickers.

FACT CHECK: Did the Obama Administration Place Immigrant Children With Human Traffickers?


----------



## otto105

P@triot said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are so full of crap. why not just admit you are a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t project your bigotry on others. You are the racist. You support the party that fought for slavery and the party that created the KKK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Losing the Civil War created the kkk and all those Dixiecrats now enjoy membership in the gop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...that desperate and idiotic claim by you racists was debunked decades ago.
Click to expand...



First, the origin of the kkk.

Six Confederate veterans from Pulaski, Tennessee created the original *Ku Klux Klan* on December 24, 1865, during the Reconstruction of the South after the Civil War. The name was formed by combining the Greek kyklos with clan. The group was known for a short time as the "Kukluux Clan".

Ku Klux Klan - Wikipedia

Second, the dixiecrats started becoming republic ones in 1964 because of some law passed about race. Anyone with half of an idiots brain understands those facts.


----------



## P@triot

otto105 said:


> Second, the dixiecrats started becoming republic ones in 1964 because of some law passed about race. Anyone with half of an idiots brain understands those facts.


If that were even remotely true, you ignorant dillhole, then the Republican Party would have overwhelming control of the nation. See, the problem with your idiotic false narrative is that it fails to explain why all of the Republicans then left the Republican Part to join the Dumbocrats. Dumb asshole. :laughs

Furthermore, why would all of the racist Dumbocrats leave the Dumbocrat Party to join the party that *lead* the Civil Rights movement? _Oops_.


----------



## P@triot

otto105 said:


> Second, the dixiecrats started becoming republic ones in 1964 because of some law passed about race. Anyone with half of an idiots brain understands those facts.


Here is a quick history lesson for you, you dumb high school dropout...


----------



## otto105

P@triot said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Second, the dixiecrats started becoming republic ones in 1964 because of some law passed about race. Anyone with half of an idiots brain understands those facts.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a quick history lesson for you, you dumb high school dropout...
Click to expand...



I posted the truth. So the best thing for you would be to get at least half an idiots brain.


----------



## P@triot

otto105 said:


> I posted the truth. So the best thing for you would be to get at least half an idiots brain.


No. You didn’t. Which is why you just got owned. It’s why you can’t explain why the Republican Party doesn’t have 85% of the population (since all of the “racists” from the Dumbocrats came over to our side).


----------



## P@triot

The legacy of MaObama is a sad and ugly legacy...


> Barack Obama approached foreign relations like stumping for prom king. The Obama administration’s foreign policy was marked by deference to international organizations, appeasement of enemies like Iran, a willful ignorance of the ISIS threat, a failed “pivot” on China, an abandonment of Iraq and strained relationships with allies like Israel.


He was rude and combative towards England and Israel while he dropped to his knees to appease Iran, Russia, and Cuba.

The Trump Doctrine takes shape as 2018 comes to a close


----------



## P@triot

Isn’t it “funny” how a tweet from President Trump about the fake news has the left falling to their knees and screaming in utter terror over the “war on the media” and yet they worshipped Barack Obama who waged an actual and literal war on the media?


> The Obama administration’s Justice Department launched more leak investigations under the World War I-era Espionage Act than any other administration in history


What happened to the journalist who broke that story? Well, he was targeted by the Obama Administration.


> The Obama administration targeted Risen with a subpoena to force him to reveal his sources.


But...the Obama reign of terror didn’t end there.


> In a separate case, the Obama Justice Department named then-Fox News Channel reporter James Rosen as an unindicted co-conspirator. The Justice Department also seized the phone records of Rosen’s parents.


Can you imagine what would happen if the Trump Administration seized the phone records of the _parents_ of a journalist?!? And it wasn’t just Risen and Rosen. The Obama Administration also spied on journalist Sharyl Attkisson (who _still_ has a lawsuit going against them). And, as slanted left as the media is, they even admitted that information was more readily available and forthcoming under President Bush than Obama (who had campaigned on the “most transparent administration ever”).

7 Presidents Tougher Than Trump on the Media


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> Historians, particularly those that are asked to rate the presidents simply know their history better than most posters.


Boom! Just remember this years from now regent when your precious “historians” (ie progressive propagandists) work _really_ hard to convince future generations that this complete failure and jack-ass was actually a real-life superhero. He even finished behind Richard freaking Nixon.


> And 45% of Americans think the U.S. would be better off if Mitt Romney had been elected President in 2012, according to the poll


The nation would have been exponentially better off if we had gotten Mitt Romney and Paul Ryan. Now sit back and watch the left-wing propagandists do what they do - attempt to rewrite history.

Obama is the Worst President Since World War II, Poll Says


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> While the left will inevitably do what they do best (attempt to replace history with propaganda), here is the true legacy of the Barack Obama presidency...
> 
> 1. The non-stimulating stimulus. Obama’s $750,000,000-plus stimulus plan retarded economic recovery, but it did manage to shatter by gargantuan amounts the record for annual federal budget deficits and set us on the path of approximately doubling the national debt during Obama’s eight years.
> 
> 2. The unconstitutional takeover/reorganization of General Motors and Chrysler. Obama shredded over 200 years of settled bankruptcy law by placing unsecured creditors (UAW) ahead of the secured creditors (bondholders) of those companies.
> 
> 3. Seizing defeat from the jaws of victory. Obama abandoned the winning Bush/Petraeus surge strategy in Iraq, destabilizing that key country, pushing it closer to Iran as well as opening the door for Isis.
> 
> 4. Allowing the American military to fall into a state of disrepair. Well, at least he has made sure that the Navy is using expensive biofuels instead of cheap petroleum.
> 
> 5. Loss of American stature in the world. Jimmy Carter-like, he has sought to charm America’s enemies (the Castros and the Iranian ayatollahs) while disrespecting old allies like the UK and newer allies like Poland. Through his indecisiveness with Syria, his bumbling interference in Libya, his capitulation to the Iranian mullahs, his passive acquiescence to Putin’s takeover of Crimea, and his obvious belief that America owes the world apologies instead of strong leadership, he has greatly reduced respect for our country around the globe.
> 
> 6. Obamacare. ‘Nuff said.
> 
> 7. Dodd-Frank and its wicked spawn, the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau. Ditto.
> 
> 8. Hostility to fossil fuels. Using the EPA and other regulatory agencies, he has done everything he could to cripple the domestic production of cheap, reliable fossil fuels and given subsidies to political cronies and others producing green boondoggles.
> 
> 9. Disrespect for our system of government. He has shown contempt for our Constitution, for anyone who resists his power grabs, and for the American people, particularly the middle class. He seems to have tried to reduce the United States of America to a banana republic by governing in the manner of a Latin American caudillo.
> 
> 10. Weak support for police and an increase of racial tensions. You know it’s bad when the executive director of the National Association of Police Organizations is so frustrated that he publicly accuses the President of the United States of waging “war on cops.”
> 
> 10 things you won’t see the mainstream media talk about in the last 100 days of Obama’s presidency


Just a couple of small points.
Codpiece George signed getting out of Iraq before Obama came in.
Obama inherited losing 750000 jobs a month.
1/3 of the stimulus was tax cuts. You didn't get one.
Omg he hindered coal miners dying at 50?
Oil and gas darlin.
Sort of like the stagecoach, progress
I'm still looking for actual charges, not your small minded opinions.
Dare I guess where 10 things came from?


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> Just a couple of small points.


Each one of them dumb as hell and weak as shit.


ph3iron said:


> Codpiece George signed getting out of Iraq before Obama came in.


Doesn’t matter what his predecessor does. Once sworn in, the sitting President becomes Commander in Chief. He didn’t care that GWB had cut taxes. Certainly didn’t let _that_ stop him from completely reversing lower taxes.


ph3iron said:


> Obama inherited losing 750000 jobs a month.


And promptly made it exponentially worse.


ph3iron said:


> 1/3 of the stimulus was tax cuts. You didn't get one.


Uh...MaObama raised taxes, snowflake. Struggling with your propaganda today?


ph3iron said:


> Omg he hindered coal miners dying at 50?


He also “hindered” desperately needed energy and affordable energy.


ph3iron said:


> Oil and gas darlin.


Two things MaObama caused to be expensive and in short supply.


ph3iron said:


> I'm still looking for actual charges, not your small minded opinions.


Charges of _what_?!? Da fuck are you talking about? You just responded to the first post of a thread I made. That post wasn’t a response to anything from you.


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a couple of small points.
> 
> 
> 
> Each one of them dumb as hell and weak as shit.
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Codpiece George signed getting out of Iraq before Obama came in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t matter what his predecessor does. Once sworn in, the sitting President becomes Commander in Chief. He didn’t care that GWB had cut taxes. Certainly didn’t let _that_ stop him from completely reversing lower taxes.
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama inherited losing 750000 jobs a month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And promptly made it exponentially worse.
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1/3 of the stimulus was tax cuts. You didn't get one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh...MaObama raised taxes, snowflake. Struggling with your propaganda today?
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Omg he hindered coal miners dying at 50?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also “hindered” desperately needed energy and affordable energy.
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oil and gas darlin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two things MaObama caused to be expensive and in short supply.
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still looking for actual charges, not your small minded opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Charges of _what_?!? Da fuck are you talking about? You just responded to the first post of a thread I made. That post wasn’t a response to anything from you.
Click to expand...

Do I really have to post the job creation graph?


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a couple of small points.
> 
> 
> 
> Each one of them dumb as hell and weak as shit.
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Codpiece George signed getting out of Iraq before Obama came in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t matter what his predecessor does. Once sworn in, the sitting President becomes Commander in Chief. He didn’t care that GWB had cut taxes. Certainly didn’t let _that_ stop him from completely reversing lower taxes.
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama inherited losing 750000 jobs a month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And promptly made it exponentially worse.
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1/3 of the stimulus was tax cuts. You didn't get one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh...MaObama raised taxes, snowflake. Struggling with your propaganda today?
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Omg he hindered coal miners dying at 50?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also “hindered” desperately needed energy and affordable energy.
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oil and gas darlin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two things MaObama caused to be expensive and in short supply.
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still looking for actual charges, not your small minded opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Charges of _what_?!? Da fuck are you talking about? You just responded to the first post of a thread I made. That post wasn’t a response to anything from you.
Click to expand...

Nice foul mouth again.
You still don't even know the origin of snowflake.
Original pro slavery white boys
I thought you would be proud to be one


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Historians, particularly those that are asked to rate the presidents simply know their history better than most posters.
> 
> 
> 
> Boom! Just remember this years from now regent when your precious “historians” (ie progressive propagandists) work _really_ hard to convince future generations that this complete failure and jack-ass was actually a real-life superhero. He even finished behind Richard freaking Nixon.
> 
> 
> 
> And 45% of Americans think the U.S. would be better off if Mitt Romney had been elected President in 2012, according to the poll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The nation would have been exponentially better off if we had gotten Mitt Romney and Paul Ryan. Now sit back and watch the left-wing propagandists do what they do - attempt to rewrite history.
> 
> Obama is the Worst President Since World War II, Poll Says
Click to expand...

Thanks for the ancient 2014 poll.
Care to guess whose the worst in a 2018 poll!


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a couple of small points.
> 
> 
> 
> Each one of them dumb as hell and weak as shit.
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Codpiece George signed getting out of Iraq before Obama came in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t matter what his predecessor does. Once sworn in, the sitting President becomes Commander in Chief. He didn’t care that GWB had cut taxes. Certainly didn’t let _that_ stop him from completely reversing lower taxes.
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama inherited losing 750000 jobs a month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And promptly made it exponentially worse.
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1/3 of the stimulus was tax cuts. You didn't get one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh...MaObama raised taxes, snowflake. Struggling with your propaganda today?
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Omg he hindered coal miners dying at 50?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also “hindered” desperately needed energy and affordable energy.
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oil and gas darlin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two things MaObama caused to be expensive and in short supply.
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still looking for actual charges, not your small minded opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Charges of _what_?!? Da fuck are you talking about? You just responded to the first post of a thread I made. That post wasn’t a response to anything from you.
Click to expand...

What do you mean.?
George wouldn't agree to usa military being tried in Iraq.
Hence we got out.
What did you want O to do?
Invade again?
I'm sure brave boys like you would have been on the front line.


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Historians, particularly those that are asked to rate the presidents simply know their history better than most posters.
> 
> 
> 
> Boom! Just remember this years from now regent when your precious “historians” (ie progressive propagandists) work _really_ hard to convince future generations that this complete failure and jack-ass was actually a real-life superhero. He even finished behind Richard freaking Nixon.
> 
> 
> 
> And 45% of Americans think the U.S. would be better off if Mitt Romney had been elected President in 2012, according to the poll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The nation would have been exponentially better off if we had gotten Mitt Romney and Paul Ryan. Now sit back and watch the left-wing propagandists do what they do - attempt to rewrite history.
> 
> Obama is the Worst President Since World War II, Poll Says
Click to expand...

Try the 2018 poll, guess who.
A hoot, historians now equal progressives
Nothing like a both sides mind
Enjoying your socialist Medicare and SS ?


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Historians, particularly those that are asked to rate the presidents simply know their history better than most posters.
> 
> 
> 
> Boom! Just remember this years from now regent when your precious “historians” (ie progressive propagandists) work _really_ hard to convince future generations that this complete failure and jack-ass was actually a real-life superhero. He even finished behind Richard freaking Nixon.
> 
> 
> 
> And 45% of Americans think the U.S. would be better off if Mitt Romney had been elected President in 2012, according to the poll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The nation would have been exponentially better off if we had gotten Mitt Romney and Paul Ryan. Now sit back and watch the left-wing propagandists do what they do - attempt to rewrite history.
> 
> Obama is the Worst President Since World War II, Poll Says
Click to expand...

I presume you are a millionaire like me?
Did great under Obama, you??
I bet you did too but just like to whine


----------



## K9Buck

P@triot said:


> While the left will inevitably do what they do best (attempt to replace history with propaganda), here is the true legacy of the Barack Obama presidency...
> 
> 1. The non-stimulating stimulus. Obama’s $750,000,000-plus stimulus plan retarded economic recovery, but it did manage to shatter by gargantuan amounts the record for annual federal budget deficits and set us on the path of approximately doubling the national debt during Obama’s eight years.
> 
> 2. The unconstitutional takeover/reorganization of General Motors and Chrysler. Obama shredded over 200 years of settled bankruptcy law by placing unsecured creditors (UAW) ahead of the secured creditors (bondholders) of those companies.
> 
> 3. Seizing defeat from the jaws of victory. Obama abandoned the winning Bush/Petraeus surge strategy in Iraq, destabilizing that key country, pushing it closer to Iran as well as opening the door for Isis.
> 
> 4. Allowing the American military to fall into a state of disrepair. Well, at least he has made sure that the Navy is using expensive biofuels instead of cheap petroleum.
> 
> 5. Loss of American stature in the world. Jimmy Carter-like, he has sought to charm America’s enemies (the Castros and the Iranian ayatollahs) while disrespecting old allies like the UK and newer allies like Poland. Through his indecisiveness with Syria, his bumbling interference in Libya, his capitulation to the Iranian mullahs, his passive acquiescence to Putin’s takeover of Crimea, and his obvious belief that America owes the world apologies instead of strong leadership, he has greatly reduced respect for our country around the globe.
> 
> 6. Obamacare. ‘Nuff said.
> 
> 7. Dodd-Frank and its wicked spawn, the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau. Ditto.
> 
> 8. Hostility to fossil fuels. Using the EPA and other regulatory agencies, he has done everything he could to cripple the domestic production of cheap, reliable fossil fuels and given subsidies to political cronies and others producing green boondoggles.
> 
> 9. Disrespect for our system of government. He has shown contempt for our Constitution, for anyone who resists his power grabs, and for the American people, particularly the middle class. He seems to have tried to reduce the United States of America to a banana republic by governing in the manner of a Latin American caudillo.
> 
> 10. Weak support for police and an increase of racial tensions. You know it’s bad when the executive director of the National Association of Police Organizations is so frustrated that he publicly accuses the President of the United States of waging “war on cops.”
> 
> 10 things you won’t see the mainstream media talk about in the last 100 days of Obama’s presidency



I stopped at a rest stop.  Someone took a dump and didn't flush.  Right then I thought - that is Obama's legacy.


----------



## easyt65

Obama sabotaged the Sofa agreement negotiations by demanding not just the President of Iraq sign it but the entire Iraqi Counsel / Cabinet, something that had never been asked / done before.

Obama could have brought troops home, out of harm's way. He didn't.

Not only did he NOT bring troops home, he put more troops in harm's way -- he committed an International War Crime by invading a sovereign nation without the request or permission of the govt / leader.

The Nobel Peace Prize Winner not only sided with the terrorists who slaughtered 3,000 Americans - Al Qaeda - to help them take over Libya, not only did he finance / supply / arm terrorists, he invaded Syria....and before he left office he refused to take troops out of harm's way again.

Democrats who railed against Bush for an invasion we had no business engaging in defended / still defend the Nobel Peace Prize Winner for invading Syria.

Democrats who once said we are not the world's policeman and rebuked Bush for putting troops in harm's way defended / defend Obama for doing the same thing.

Obama said in his own memoir that in college he learned to be lime a chameleon ... All things to all people to get what he wanted / where he wanted to go.

He carried that with him until he left office.

Remember before he ever took office he declared he wanted to FUNDAMENTALLY Change the United States.


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> What do you mean.? George wouldn't agree to usa military being tried in Iraq. Hence we got out. What did you want O to do? Invade again? I'm sure brave boys like you would have been on the front line.


What do _you_ mean? GWB wouldn’t agree to the military being “*tried*” in Iraq? What does that even mean? GWB sent the military into Iraq. He removed Saddam Hussein and assisted with installing a government by the Iraqi people.

I can’t tell if you’re a troll or if you’re just attempting to rewrite history.


----------



## P@triot

But remember...according to the left...none of this ever happened 


> The federal government in recent days has been issuing settlement checks to 100 right-of-center groups wrongfully targeted for their political beliefs under the Obama administration’s Internal Revenue Service.


Barack Obama actually weaponized departments within the federal government and then turned them on Americans. Unquestionably the most corrupt administration in the history of the United States.

Tea Party Groups Targeted by Lerner's IRS Receive Settlement Checks


----------



## P@triot




----------



## P@triot

Not a single original record and not a single archivist on site to assist researchers...


> There will be NONE of Obama’s official presidential records on site — rather, the Obama Foundation will pay to have roughly 30 million pages of unclassified records digitized. There will also be no archivists on site to help professional researchers and historians.


Gee...I wonder why? If I were MaObama, I wouldn’t want an accurate historical record of my actions _either_.

The Obama Presidential Library That Isn't - Obama's Paper Records Will Be Digitized With ZERO Archivists on Site


----------



## P@triot

The worst economic growth under any administration...


> “The Obama administration … by the way, that was eight years [of] the lowest economic growth in U.S. history,” Perdue said.


What an abysmal legacy.

Georgia Lawmaker Touts Nation’s ‘Greatest Economic Turnaround’


----------



## Flash

Obama's hate and betrayal of this country was treason.  The management of his office was corrupt and incompetent.

These stupid Moon Bats were absolute dumbasses nominating a worthless affirmative action American hating piece of shit.

Worst President this country ever had.


----------



## P@triot

Flash said:


> Obama's hate and betrayal of this country was treason.  The management of his office was corrupt and incompetent.
> 
> These stupid Moon Bats were absolute dumbasses nominating a worthless affirmative action American hating piece of shit.
> 
> Worst President this country ever had.


You are 100% correct. And the American people agree with you completely (as illustrated by the link in post #546).


----------



## Flash

P@triot said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's hate and betrayal of this country was treason.  The management of his office was corrupt and incompetent.
> 
> These stupid Moon Bats were absolute dumbasses nominating a worthless affirmative action American hating piece of shit.
> 
> Worst President this country ever had.
> 
> 
> 
> You are 100% correct. And the American people agree with you completely (as illustrated by the link in post #546).
Click to expand...



How could a President that increased poverty, decreased family income, allowed millions of illegals to flood in,  ran up $10 trillion in debt and had dismal economic growth in addition to screwing up health care not be rated the worst President ever?


----------



## P@triot

You know MaObama was a failure when even radicals like Ilhan Omar are bashing him.


> In an interview with Politico Magazine, Omar harshly criticized former President Barack Obama for policies that dominated his administration, which Omar and other progressive lawmakers believe contributed to the current political climate.
> 
> "We can't be only upset with Trump," Omar told Politico. "His policies are bad, but many of the people who came before him also had really bad policies. They just were more polished than he was. And that's not what we should be looking for anymore. We don't want anybody to get away with murder because they are polished. We want to recognize the actual policies that are behind the pretty face and the smile."


Even she recognizes that his policies were failed policies and that he was just a polished snake.

Ilhan Omar claims her Obama comments were distorted, but newly released evidence reveals the truth


----------



## P@triot

MaObama has the most dreadful legacy in U.S. presidential _history_...




 

Peter Kirsanow: 'Astonishing' Spike in School Violence via Obama's DOE


----------



## P@triot

Nobody loves to talk about Barack Obama more than Barack Obama...

Barack Obama refers to himself a record-breaking 392 times in Berlin speech


----------



## P@triot

MaObama is a piece of shit who sat back and allowed Russian operations against the U.S. because he thought it would help Hitlery Clinton win.

Mueller's report looks bad for Obama (opinion) - CNN


----------



## P@triot

All roads from Russia lead *directly* to the Dumbocrats...


> WASHINGTON — Lawyers for Gregory B. Craig, a White House counsel in the Obama administration, expect him to be indicted in the coming days on charges related to *his work for the Russia-aligned government* of Ukraine.


MaObama built his administration on “resetting” relations with Putin and Russia. Then he sucked up to Putin and Russia. Then he mocked anyone who stated that Putin and Russia were a geopolitical threat. And then he instructed his Administration to stand down when they found evidence that Putin and Russia were trying to influence the elections in favor of Hitlery Clinton.

Ex-Obama Counsel Expects to Be Charged Soon in Mueller-Related Case


----------



## AntonToo

P@triot said:


> All roads from Russia lead *directly* to the Dumbocrats...
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON — Lawyers for Gregory B. Craig, a White House counsel in the Obama administration, expect him to be indicted in the coming days on charges related to *his work for the Russia-aligned government* of Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> MaObama built his administration on “resetting” relations with Putin and Russia. Then he sucked up to Putin and Russia. Then he mocked anyone who stated that Putin and Russia were a geopolitical threat. And then he instructed his Administration to stand down when they found evidence that Putin and Russia were trying to influence the elections in favor of Hitlery Clinton.
> 
> Ex-Obama Counsel Expects to Be Charged Soon in Mueller-Related Case
Click to expand...


Wtf does this have to do with Obama administration and it's policy toward Russia?

Craig, who's work at the WH had nothing to do with foreign policy, left (but really fired from) his WH position in 2009, and only began work for pro-Russian Ukrainian government in 2012.


----------



## RealDave

P@triot said:


> All roads from Russia lead *directly* to the Dumbocrats...
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON — Lawyers for Gregory B. Craig, a White House counsel in the Obama administration, expect him to be indicted in the coming days on charges related to *his work for the Russia-aligned government* of Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> MaObama built his administration on “resetting” relations with Putin and Russia. Then he sucked up to Putin and Russia. Then he mocked anyone who stated that Putin and Russia were a geopolitical threat. And then he instructed his Administration to stand down when they found evidence that Putin and Russia were trying to influence the elections in favor of Hitlery Clinton.
> 
> Ex-Obama Counsel Expects to Be Charged Soon in Mueller-Related Case
Click to expand...

  Actually dickbag, he informed Congressional leadership who agreed with the actions taken.

If Obama would have announced that the Russians were working tro get Trump elected & he lost, you assfucks would be whining for the rest of your lives.

No body kisses Putin's ass like your orange buddy.

The Intel agencies said what happened & captain bone spurs believed Putin instead.


----------



## WEATHER53

Missed opportunity
Picked at old wounds instead of moving us to the next level.


----------



## gipper

WEATHER53 said:


> Missed opportunity
> Picked at old wounds instead of moving us to the next level.


So true. Many Americans thought once he was elected racial animosity would end. Instead it got worse. 

O was nothing if not a corporatist. He could have bailed out the American people, instead he bailed out his big wealthy donors on Wall Street who caused the Great Recession. Plus he started several new wars. Passed a failed HC plan that he lied about repeatedly.


----------



## Jitss617

Because of Candace Owens we will never have a obama again! 

Non black black owners now have a chance


----------



## miketx

RealDave said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> All roads from Russia lead *directly* to the Dumbocrats...
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON — Lawyers for Gregory B. Craig, a White House counsel in the Obama administration, expect him to be indicted in the coming days on charges related to *his work for the Russia-aligned government* of Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> MaObama built his administration on “resetting” relations with Putin and Russia. Then he sucked up to Putin and Russia. Then he mocked anyone who stated that Putin and Russia were a geopolitical threat. And then he instructed his Administration to stand down when they found evidence that Putin and Russia were trying to influence the elections in favor of Hitlery Clinton.
> 
> Ex-Obama Counsel Expects to Be Charged Soon in Mueller-Related Case
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually dickbag, he informed Congressional leadership who agreed with the actions taken.
> 
> If Obama would have announced that the Russians were working tro get Trump elected & he lost, you assfucks would be whining for the rest of your lives.
> 
> No body kisses Putin's ass like your orange buddy.
> 
> The Intel agencies said what happened & captain bone spurs believed Putin instead.
Click to expand...

Because our intel lied like you.


----------



## Third Party

Bob Blaylock said:


> I think Obama's legacy can be summed up very simply, as follows:  History will remember him as the President who took the side of criminals, terrorists, tyrants, foreign invaders, parasites, perverts, and all other manner of degenerates; against that of his own country and of decent, law-abiding American citizens.  This is his legacy.


If you only followed the media, you would think him the best of all time.


----------



## RealDave

miketx said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> All roads from Russia lead *directly* to the Dumbocrats...
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON — Lawyers for Gregory B. Craig, a White House counsel in the Obama administration, expect him to be indicted in the coming days on charges related to *his work for the Russia-aligned government* of Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> MaObama built his administration on “resetting” relations with Putin and Russia. Then he sucked up to Putin and Russia. Then he mocked anyone who stated that Putin and Russia were a geopolitical threat. And then he instructed his Administration to stand down when they found evidence that Putin and Russia were trying to influence the elections in favor of Hitlery Clinton.
> 
> Ex-Obama Counsel Expects to Be Charged Soon in Mueller-Related Case
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually dickbag, he informed Congressional leadership who agreed with the actions taken.
> 
> If Obama would have announced that the Russians were working tro get Trump elected & he lost, you assfucks would be whining for the rest of your lives.
> 
> No body kisses Putin's ass like your orange buddy.
> 
> The Intel agencies said what happened & captain bone spurs believed Putin instead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because our intel lied like you.
Click to expand...

 Anther dumbass Trumpette believing Trump over 16 intel agencies.

Bush cheerry picked the intel to find an excuse to invade Iraq.


----------



## RealDave

Jitss617 said:


> Because of Candace Owens we will never have a obama again!
> 
> Non black black owners now have a chance



"Non black black people."?

So a black person can not be stupid enough to support Trump?


----------



## RealDave

gipper said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Missed opportunity
> Picked at old wounds instead of moving us to the next level.
> 
> 
> 
> So true. Many Americans thought once he was elected racial animosity would end. Instead it got worse.
> 
> O was nothing if not a corporatist. He could have bailed out the American people, instead he bailed out his big wealthy donors on Wall Street who caused the Great Recession. Plus he started several new wars. Passed a failed HC plan that he lied about repeatedly.
Click to expand...


A black man in the White House firedc up all the racist fucks.

Obama's election just said there are enough people who see through skin color to over ride your hoard of ignorant, uneducated, racist fucks.


----------



## gipper

RealDave said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Missed opportunity
> Picked at old wounds instead of moving us to the next level.
> 
> 
> 
> So true. Many Americans thought once he was elected racial animosity would end. Instead it got worse.
> 
> O was nothing if not a corporatist. He could have bailed out the American people, instead he bailed out his big wealthy donors on Wall Street who caused the Great Recession. Plus he started several new wars. Passed a failed HC plan that he lied about repeatedly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A black man in the White House firedc up all the racist fucks.
> 
> Obama's election just said there are enough people who see through skin color to over ride your hoard of ignorant, uneducated, racist fucks.
Click to expand...

You must be confused. Where in my factual and accurate description of O’s presidency did I refer to his race?  

Using your illogical position, you must hate white people because you hate Trump. See how dumb your position is?


----------



## RealDave

gipper said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Missed opportunity
> Picked at old wounds instead of moving us to the next level.
> 
> 
> 
> So true. Many Americans thought once he was elected racial animosity would end. Instead it got worse.
> 
> O was nothing if not a corporatist. He could have bailed out the American people, instead he bailed out his big wealthy donors on Wall Street who caused the Great Recession. Plus he started several new wars. Passed a failed HC plan that he lied about repeatedly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A black man in the White House firedc up all the racist fucks.
> 
> Obama's election just said there are enough people who see through skin color to over ride your hoard of ignorant, uneducated, racist fucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be confused. Where in my factual and accurate description of O’s presidency did I refer to his race?
> 
> Using your illogical position, you must hate white people because you hate Trump. See how dumb your position is?
Click to expand...

 
Your post talked about race.  Did you think Obama's race was a secret. 

Look, assfuick, if you are going to be a racist, be it.  Quit trying to pretend you aren't.  Man up.  Grow a fuckling pair.


----------



## joaquinmiller

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean.? George wouldn't agree to usa military being tried in Iraq. Hence we got out. What did you want O to do? Invade again? I'm sure brave boys like you would have been on the front line.
> 
> 
> 
> What do _you_ mean? GWB wouldn’t agree to the military being “*tried*” in Iraq? What does that even mean? GWB sent the military into Iraq. He removed Saddam Hussein and assisted with installing a government by the Iraqi people.
> 
> I can’t tell if you’re a troll or if you’re just attempting to rewrite history.
Click to expand...


That means after the initial US invasion, Americans were in Iraq under a Status of Forces Agreement (SOFA), negotiated with the installed gov't of Iraq.  Upon expiration, the Iraqis insisted US soldiers would be subject to Iraqi law under any new agreement.

That's what "tried in Iraq" means.  You could look it up.


----------



## Third Party

RealDave said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> All roads from Russia lead *directly* to the Dumbocrats...
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON — Lawyers for Gregory B. Craig, a White House counsel in the Obama administration, expect him to be indicted in the coming days on charges related to *his work for the Russia-aligned government* of Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> MaObama built his administration on “resetting” relations with Putin and Russia. Then he sucked up to Putin and Russia. Then he mocked anyone who stated that Putin and Russia were a geopolitical threat. And then he instructed his Administration to stand down when they found evidence that Putin and Russia were trying to influence the elections in favor of Hitlery Clinton.
> 
> Ex-Obama Counsel Expects to Be Charged Soon in Mueller-Related Case
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually dickbag, he informed Congressional leadership who agreed with the actions taken.
> 
> If Obama would have announced that the Russians were working tro get Trump elected & he lost, you assfucks would be whining for the rest of your lives.
> 
> No body kisses Putin's ass like your orange buddy.
> 
> The Intel agencies said what happened & captain bone spurs believed Putin instead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because our intel lied like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anther dumbass Trumpette believing Trump over 16 intel agencies.
> 
> Bush cheerry picked the intel to find an excuse to invade Iraq.
Click to expand...

So you are saying they CAN be manipulated?


----------



## miketx

RealDave said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> All roads from Russia lead *directly* to the Dumbocrats...
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON — Lawyers for Gregory B. Craig, a White House counsel in the Obama administration, expect him to be indicted in the coming days on charges related to *his work for the Russia-aligned government* of Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> MaObama built his administration on “resetting” relations with Putin and Russia. Then he sucked up to Putin and Russia. Then he mocked anyone who stated that Putin and Russia were a geopolitical threat. And then he instructed his Administration to stand down when they found evidence that Putin and Russia were trying to influence the elections in favor of Hitlery Clinton.
> 
> Ex-Obama Counsel Expects to Be Charged Soon in Mueller-Related Case
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually dickbag, he informed Congressional leadership who agreed with the actions taken.
> 
> If Obama would have announced that the Russians were working tro get Trump elected & he lost, you assfucks would be whining for the rest of your lives.
> 
> No body kisses Putin's ass like your orange buddy.
> 
> The Intel agencies said what happened & captain bone spurs believed Putin instead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because our intel lied like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anther dumbass Trumpette believing Trump over 16 intel agencies.
> 
> Bush cheerry picked the intel to find an excuse to invade Iraq.
Click to expand...

I don't think even I could have made you look any more stupid with this remark.


----------



## joaquinmiller

gipper said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Missed opportunity
> Picked at old wounds instead of moving us to the next level.
> 
> 
> 
> So true. Many Americans thought once he was elected racial animosity would end. Instead it got worse.
> 
> O was nothing if not a corporatist. He could have bailed out the American people, instead he bailed out his big wealthy donors on Wall Street who caused the Great Recession. Plus he started several new wars. Passed a failed HC plan that he lied about repeatedly.
Click to expand...


Is racial animosity automatically the fault of the black guy?


----------



## P@triot

RealDave said:


> Bush cheerry picked the intel to find an excuse to invade Iraq.


True. But it needed to be done. He _should_ have simply said “Saddam’s time is up and I don’t need a reason”.


----------



## LaDairis

The Legacy of Barack Obama isn't pretty, and its about to get some serious "sunshine."

A liar, a cowardly closeted cocksucker, a kleptocrat, a traitor, and a bigot.

That's the best way to sum it up in one sentence....


----------



## P@triot

RealDave said:


> If Obama would have announced that the Russians were working tro get Trump elected & he lost, you assfucks would be whining for the rest of your lives.


Actually Real _Dick_, he instructed his entire administration to *stand* *down* and allow Russia to continue to interfere because they were working to get Hitlery elected. He loved Putin and Russia and he wanted a Dumbocrat in the White House.

That is a fact. And you are an angry little asshole.


----------



## joaquinmiller

P@triot said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Obama would have announced that the Russians were working tro get Trump elected & he lost, you assfucks would be whining for the rest of your lives.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Real _Dick_, he instructed his entire administration to *stand* *down* and allow Russia to continue to interfere because they were working to get Hitlery elected. He loved Putin and Russia and he wanted a Dumbocrat in the White House.
> 
> That is a fact. And you are an angry little asshole.
Click to expand...


Why you directed that post to me is a mystery.  I did not author the quote you attribute to me.

OTOH, how do you reconcile the cognitive dissonance created by Russia hacking and releasing DNC emails, to the Democratic Party's detriment, and Trumpkins claiming Russia wanted a Democrat in the White House?


----------



## P@triot

RealDave said:


> If Obama would have announced that the Russians were working tro get Trump elected & he lost, you assfucks would be whining for the rest of your lives.


You mean like how you weak, homosexual, snowflakes have been doing for two had a half years now?


----------



## P@triot

joaquinmiller said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Obama would have announced that the Russians were working tro get Trump elected & he lost, you assfucks would be whining for the rest of your lives.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Real _Dick_, he instructed his entire administration to *stand* *down* and allow Russia to continue to interfere because they were working to get Hitlery elected. He loved Putin and Russia and he wanted a Dumbocrat in the White House.
> 
> That is a fact. And you are an angry little asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why you directed that post to me is a mystery.  I did not author the quote you attribute to me.
> 
> OTOH, how do you reconcile the cognitive dissonance created by Russia hacking and releasing DNC emails, to the Democratic Party's detriment, and Trumpkins claiming Russia wanted a Democrat in the White House?
Click to expand...

I corrected it within a minute or two. Patience man. Patience.


----------



## joaquinmiller

P@triot said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Obama would have announced that the Russians were working tro get Trump elected & he lost, you assfucks would be whining for the rest of your lives.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Real _Dick_, he instructed his entire administration to *stand* *down* and allow Russia to continue to interfere because they were working to get Hitlery elected. He loved Putin and Russia and he wanted a Dumbocrat in the White House.
> 
> That is a fact. And you are an angry little asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why you directed that post to me is a mystery.  I did not author the quote you attribute to me.
> 
> OTOH, how do you reconcile the cognitive dissonance created by Russia hacking and releasing DNC emails, to the Democratic Party's detriment, and Trumpkins claiming Russia wanted a Democrat in the White House?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I corrected it within a minute or two. Patience man. Patience.
Click to expand...


Now, about that cognitive dissonance....


----------



## P@triot

joaquinmiller said:


> OTOH, how do you reconcile the cognitive dissonance created by Russia hacking and releasing DNC emails, to the Democratic Party's detriment, and Trumpkins claiming Russia wanted a Democrat in the White House?


*1.)* Because an investigation by the intelligence immunity showed that Russia was taking out pro-Hitlery ads on Facebook. It’s been well documented. How convenient that you just happen to miss that.

*2.)* Russia *didn’t* release DNC emails - WikiLeaks did. There is 0 affiliation between WikiLeaks and Russia.


----------



## RealDave

P@triot said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Obama would have announced that the Russians were working tro get Trump elected & he lost, you assfucks would be whining for the rest of your lives.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like how you weak, homosexual, snowflakes have been doing for two had a half years now?
Click to expand...


Trump had help from the Russians.  Proven fact.
That is not whining.


----------



## RealDave

P@triot said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> OTOH, how do you reconcile the cognitive dissonance created by Russia hacking and releasing DNC emails, to the Democratic Party's detriment, and Trumpkins claiming Russia wanted a Democrat in the White House?
> 
> 
> 
> *1.)* Because an investigation by the intelligence immunity showed that Russia was taking out pro-Hitlery ads on Facebook. It’s been well documented. How convenient that you just happen to miss that.
> 
> *2.)* Russia *didn’t* release DNC emails - WikiLeaks did. There is 0 affiliation between WikiLeaks and Russia.
Click to expand...

 Every intelligence agency said the Rissians were interfering & helping Trump.

Why do you think that was a good thing?


----------



## RealDave

P@triot said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Obama would have announced that the Russians were working tro get Trump elected & he lost, you assfucks would be whining for the rest of your lives.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Real _Dick_, he instructed his entire administration to *stand* *down* and allow Russia to continue to interfere because they were working to get Hitlery elected. He loved Putin and Russia and he wanted a Dumbocrat in the White House.
> 
> That is a fact. And you are an angry little asshole.
Click to expand...

 lying fuck.

 You assfucks & your fake "stand down" orders.


----------



## RealDave

P@triot said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bush cheerry picked the intel to find an excuse to invade Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> True. But it needed to be done. He _should_ have simply said “Saddam’s time is up and I don’t need a reason”.
Click to expand...

 Nothing like pissing on that piece of Trash Constitution.  Right Mr Fake Patriot.  How did that work out?  You & Your buddies killed 4600 solders & we got nothing.

Further more, you assfucks strengthened Iran by taking out their number one enemy.  So  as you & Trump whine about Iran, look in the fucking mirror asshole because you made then stronger.

Jesus fuck you people are dumber than shit.


----------



## ph3iron

LaDairis said:


> The Legacy of Barack Obama isn't pretty, and its about to get some serious "sunshine."
> 
> A liar, a cowardly closeted cocksucker, a kleptocrat, a traitor, and a bigot.
> 
> That's the best way to sum it up in one sentence....



IN your tiny mnd
Nice  foul  mouth.
Trump u?


----------



## LaDairis

ph3iron said:


> LaDairis said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Legacy of Barack Obama isn't pretty, and its about to get some serious "sunshine."
> 
> A liar, a cowardly closeted cocksucker, a kleptocrat, a traitor, and a bigot.
> 
> That's the best way to sum it up in one sentence....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN your tiny mnd
> Nice  foul  mouth.
> Trump u?
Click to expand...





Care to explain how the former Cocksucker in Chief is now worth over $400 million?

Did he make that as a gay coke dealing pimp = source HUFFPO?


----------



## RealDave

LaDairis said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaDairis said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Legacy of Barack Obama isn't pretty, and its about to get some serious "sunshine."
> 
> A liar, a cowardly closeted cocksucker, a kleptocrat, a traitor, and a bigot.
> 
> That's the best way to sum it up in one sentence....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN your tiny mnd
> Nice  foul  mouth.
> Trump u?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care to explain how the former Cocksucker in Chief is now worth over $400 million?
> 
> Did he make that as a gay coke dealing pimp = source HUFFPO?
Click to expand...

  We wrote books./  Since you are too fucking stupid to read, you wouldn't know this.

You people are dumber than shit.


----------



## WEATHER53

RealDave said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Missed opportunity
> Picked at old wounds instead of moving us to the next level.
> 
> 
> 
> So true. Many Americans thought once he was elected racial animosity would end. Instead it got worse.
> 
> O was nothing if not a corporatist. He could have bailed out the American people, instead he bailed out his big wealthy donors on Wall Street who caused the Great Recession. Plus he started several new wars. Passed a failed HC plan that he lied about repeatedly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A black man in the White House firedc up all the racist fucks.
> 
> Obama's election just said there are enough people who see through skin color to over ride your hoard of ignorant, uneducated, racist fucks.
Click to expand...

I voted for him. Valid critique and criticism is not racist, try something besides that worn out bogus default response.


----------



## RealDave

WEATHER53 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Missed opportunity
> Picked at old wounds instead of moving us to the next level.
> 
> 
> 
> So true. Many Americans thought once he was elected racial animosity would end. Instead it got worse.
> 
> O was nothing if not a corporatist. He could have bailed out the American people, instead he bailed out his big wealthy donors on Wall Street who caused the Great Recession. Plus he started several new wars. Passed a failed HC plan that he lied about repeatedly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A black man in the White House firedc up all the racist fucks.
> 
> Obama's election just said there are enough people who see through skin color to over ride your hoard of ignorant, uneducated, racist fucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I voted for him. Valid critique and criticism is not racist, try something besides that worn out bogus default response.
Click to expand...

 Look assfuck, when I respond to a post that cites race relations, then it is about race.  I call out racist posts.  You defendr them.

So fuck off,


----------



## P@triot

RealDave said:


> Trump had help from the Russians.  Proven fact.
> That is not whining.


Uh...that is actually a _proven_ *lie*. Russia took out ads with Facebook supporting Hitlery Clinton and making false and outrageous accusations against Donald Trump. Russia also compiled the false information for the Christopher Steele dossier.

Any other lies you'd like to try? I'll own your sorry ass at this content all day long. I'm extremely well versed in it.


----------



## P@triot

RealDave said:


> Every intelligence agency said the Rissians were interfering & helping Trump.


No, they didn't, real liar. They proved that Russia had as many anti-Trump ads on Facebook as anyone else. And, Russia provided the false information on the Christopher Steele dossier. That's just a simple, indisputable fact.

Where was Russia's false information for a Hitlery Clinton dossier? _Oops_.


----------



## WEATHER53

RealDave said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Missed opportunity
> Picked at old wounds instead of moving us to the next level.
> 
> 
> 
> So true. Many Americans thought once he was elected racial animosity would end. Instead it got worse.
> 
> O was nothing if not a corporatist. He could have bailed out the American people, instead he bailed out his big wealthy donors on Wall Street who caused the Great Recession. Plus he started several new wars. Passed a failed HC plan that he lied about repeatedly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A black man in the White House firedc up all the racist fucks.
> 
> Obama's election just said there are enough people who see through skin color to over ride your hoard of ignorant, uneducated, racist fucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I voted for him. Valid critique and criticism is not racist, try something besides that worn out bogus default response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look assfuck, when I respond to a post that cites race relations, then it is about race.  I call out racist posts.  You defendr them.
> 
> So fuck off,
Click to expand...

Pussy. Try your fuck offs face to face. I voted for the guy first time. To observe later on that  I felt disappointed in him 
Is not racist but rather an observation from me as a participant in his Presidency. 
Try some anger management or life in the real world. In the real world you can’t snowflake tell every dissenting experience to fuck off.
My solace is that soon you will pop off in front of somebody way  crazier than I am and he will fuck you up far more than I could. That is comforting.


----------



## P@triot

RealDave said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Real _Dick_, he instructed his entire administration to *stand* *down* and allow Russia to continue to interfere because they were working to get Hitlery elected. He loved Putin and Russia and he wanted a Dumbocrat in the White House.
> 
> That is a fact. And you are an angry little asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> lying fuck. You assfucks & your *fake "stand down" orders*.
Click to expand...

I told you I was well versed in this content, Real _Dick_. How embarrassing for you.


> WASHINGTON — The Obama White House’s chief cyber official *testified* Wednesday that proposals he was developing to counter Russia’s attack on the U.S. presidential election were put on a “back burner” after *he was ordered to* “stand down” his efforts in the summer of 2016.


His own appointed "chief cyber official" *testified* before Congress that he was ordered to stand down by Obama. Let me know if you'd like me to make you my personal bitch again.

Obama cyber chief confirms 'stand down' order against Russian cyberattacks in summer 2016


----------



## P@triot

RealDave said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bush cheerry picked the intel to find an excuse to invade Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> True. But it needed to be done. He _should_ have simply said “Saddam’s time is up and I don’t need a reason”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing like pissing on that piece of Trash Constitution.
Click to expand...

Hey Mr. Ignorant? The U.S. Constitution makes the President of the United States the sole Commander in Chief of the military.

God damn you are *so* dumb, it's scary.

And no, Real _Dick_, it wasn't a "war" no matter how desperately you want to paint it as such. We conducted military operations to oust a vicious dictator. We didn't plant the American flag. We didn't take over the nation. We removed a threat and turned the nation back over to the Iraq people.


----------



## P@triot

WEATHER53 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> So fuck off,
> 
> 
> 
> Pussy. Try your fuck offs face to face. I voted for the guy first time. To observe later on that  I felt disappointed in him. Try some anger management or life in the real world. In the real world you can’t snowflake tell every dissenting experience to fuck off. My solace is that soon you will pop off in front of somebody way  crazier than I am and he will fuck you up far more than I could. That is comforting.
Click to expand...

Real Dave is a real *dick*. He's an original "internet tough guy" and he _always_ sounds like a dumb asshole. I can only imagine how much he is hated in the real world by everyone who meets him.


----------



## P@triot

RealDave said:


> LaDairis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Care to explain how the former Cocksucker in Chief is now worth over $400 million?
> Did he make that as a gay coke dealing pimp = source HUFFPO?
> 
> 
> 
> * We* wrote books./  Since you are too fucking stupid to read, you wouldn't know this. You people are dumber than shit.
Click to expand...

Who is "we"? You a pal of Obama? And what book has MaObama released since the end of his presidency? Bet you can't name one.


----------



## P@triot

RealDave said:


> lying fuck. You assfucks & your *fake "stand down" orders*.


Ohhh Real Dick...I just made you my bitch _again_.


> WASHINGTON — The Obama White House’s chief cyber official *testified* Wednesday that proposals he was developing to counter Russia’s attack on the U.S. presidential election were put on a “back burner” after *he was ordered to* “stand down” his efforts in the summer of 2016.


How humiliating for you.

Obama cyber chief confirms 'stand down' order against Russian cyberattacks in summer 2016


----------



## RealDave

P@triot said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bush cheerry picked the intel to find an excuse to invade Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> True. But it needed to be done. He _should_ have simply said “Saddam’s time is up and I don’t need a reason”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing like pissing on that piece of Trash Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Mr. Ignorant? The U.S. Constitution makes the President of the United States the sole Commander in Chief of the military.
> 
> God damn you are *so* dumb, it's scary.
> 
> And no, Real _Dick_, it wasn't a "war" no matter how desperately you want to paint it as such. We conducted military operations to oust a vicious dictator. We didn't plant the American flag. We didn't take over the nation. We removed a threat and turned the nation back over to the Iraq people.
Click to expand...

 The President can not go to war on his own.  He need Congress.  Lying to Congress seems to be OK with you.

There are lots of dictators worse than Sadam.  Why didn't we attack them?  Could it be oil?


----------



## RealDave

P@triot said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Real _Dick_, he instructed his entire administration to *stand* *down* and allow Russia to continue to interfere because they were working to get Hitlery elected. He loved Putin and Russia and he wanted a Dumbocrat in the White House.
> 
> That is a fact. And you are an angry little asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> lying fuck. You assfucks & your *fake "stand down" orders*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you I was well versed in this content, Real _Dick_. How embarrassing for you.
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON — The Obama White House’s chief cyber official *testified* Wednesday that proposals he was developing to counter Russia’s attack on the U.S. presidential election were put on a “back burner” after *he was ordered to* “stand down” his efforts in the summer of 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His own appointed "chief cyber official" *testified* before Congress that he was ordered to stand down by Obama. Let me know if you'd like me to make you my personal bitch again.
> 
> Obama cyber chief confirms 'stand down' order against Russian cyberattacks in summer 2016
Click to expand...

  It was determined that more damage would be done to the election process by this becoming public.


----------



## RealDave

P@triot said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaDairis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Care to explain how the former Cocksucker in Chief is now worth over $400 million?
> Did he make that as a gay coke dealing pimp = source HUFFPO?
> 
> 
> 
> * We* wrote books./  Since you are too fucking stupid to read, you wouldn't know this. You people are dumber than shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is "we"? You a pal of Obama? And what book has MaObama released since the end of his presidency? Bet you can't name one.
Click to expand...

  Typo  deal with it


----------



## Meathead

RealDave said:


> Typo  deal with it


Obama was a failure. Deal with it.


----------



## Meathead

RealDave said:


> There are lots of dictators worse than Sadam.  Why didn't we attack them?  Could it be oil?


Of course it was oil. WTF did you think it was?


----------



## gipper

Meathead said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typo  deal with it
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was a failure. Deal with it.
Click to expand...

He can’t. He won’t.


----------



## P@triot

RealDave said:


> There are lots of dictators worse than Sadam.  Why didn't we attack them?  Could it be oil?


Then where is all of the oil? Why did we turn the entire nation over to the Iraqi’s (including all oil)?

Seriously man...Hollywood movies are make believe. They are *not* documentaries.


----------



## P@triot

RealDave said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is "we"? You a pal of Obama? And what book has MaObama released since the end of his presidency? Bet you can't name one.
> 
> 
> 
> Typo  deal with it
Click to expand...

Name a book. Don’t Google it.


----------



## P@triot

RealDave said:


> It was determined that more damage would be done to the election process by this becoming public.


And you believed that?!? 

(Psst...that was MaObama’s ridiculous excuse for why he *ordered* his own chief cyber official to stand down. He couldn’t say “I stand with Putin & Russia and I saw they were working to get Hitlery elected”)


----------



## P@triot

Meathead said:


> Of course it was oil. WTF did you think it was?


So please tell us which oil fields in Iraq are now under control of the United States government.

Seriously man...Hollywood movies are make believe. They are for entertainment. They are *not* documentaries. Please remove your tinfoil hat.


----------



## RealDave

P@triot said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump had help from the Russians.  Proven fact.
> That is not whining.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...that is actually a _proven_ *lie*. Russia took out ads with Facebook supporting Hitlery Clinton and making false and outrageous accusations against Donald Trump. Russia also compiled the false information for the Christopher Steele dossier.
> 
> Any other lies you'd like to try? I'll own your sorry ass at this content all day long. I'm extremely well versed in it.
Click to expand...

So you know more than out intel agencies.  They all say Russia fsavored Trump.  Silly me, I should call our intel people liars & believe you.

Which parts of the Steele dossier have been disproven?


----------



## RealDave

P@triot said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it was oil. WTF did you think it was?
> 
> 
> 
> So please tell us which oil fields in Iraq are now under control of the United States government.
> 
> Seriously man...Hollywood movies are make believe. They are for entertainment. They are *not* documentaries. Please remove your tinfoil hat.
Click to expand...

Bush & Cheney failing does not mean it was not their purpose.

They wanted as friendly government in Iraq who would work with US companies.

The Iraq War was about oil.  Period


----------



## gipper

RealDave said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump had help from the Russians.  Proven fact.
> That is not whining.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...that is actually a _proven_ *lie*. Russia took out ads with Facebook supporting Hitlery Clinton and making false and outrageous accusations against Donald Trump. Russia also compiled the false information for the Christopher Steele dossier.
> 
> Any other lies you'd like to try? I'll own your sorry ass at this content all day long. I'm extremely well versed in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you know more than out intel agencies.  They all say Russia fsavored Trump.  Silly me, I should call our intel people liars & believe you.
> 
> Which parts of the Steele dossier have been disproven?
Click to expand...

All of it. Steele even admitted none of it was confirmed.


----------



## RealDave

gipper said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump had help from the Russians.  Proven fact.
> That is not whining.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...that is actually a _proven_ *lie*. Russia took out ads with Facebook supporting Hitlery Clinton and making false and outrageous accusations against Donald Trump. Russia also compiled the false information for the Christopher Steele dossier.
> 
> Any other lies you'd like to try? I'll own your sorry ass at this content all day long. I'm extremely well versed in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you know more than out intel agencies.  They all say Russia fsavored Trump.  Silly me, I should call our intel people liars & believe you.
> 
> Which parts of the Steele dossier have been disproven?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of it. Steele even admitted none of it was confirmed.
Click to expand...


Not being conformed does not make it false.  

In fsct, certain elements have been proven true.

Here's what's true in the infamous Trump-Russia dossier


----------



## joaquinmiller

LaDairis said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaDairis said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Legacy of Barack Obama isn't pretty, and its about to get some serious "sunshine."
> 
> A liar, a cowardly closeted cocksucker, a kleptocrat, a traitor, and a bigot.
> 
> That's the best way to sum it up in one sentence....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN your tiny mnd
> Nice  foul  mouth.
> Trump u?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care to explain how the former Cocksucker in Chief is now worth over $400 million?
> 
> Did he make that as a gay coke dealing pimp = source HUFFPO?
Click to expand...


Where do you get that $400 million number?  It's ten times his actual worth.  Kinda Trumpian.


----------



## TrumpisDaResistance

#Idonthaveconfidenceobamadidntcommitacrime
The List Increases: 1,375 Well Sourced Examples Of Barack Obama’s Lies, Lawbreaking, Corruption, Cronyism, Hypocrisy, Waste, Etc.
The List Increases: 1,375 Well
Sourced Examples Of Barack
Obama’s Lies, Lawbreaking,
Corruption, Cronyism, Hypocrisy,
Waste, Etc.


----------



## LaDairis

RealDave said:


> The Iraq War was about




ISRAEL, not oil....

w bush rumsfeld biblical verses iraq war - Google Search


Heck, if we sell out enough US troops for the cause of Greater Israel, then maybe Jesus will float down from the clouds.... and if you believe that, this guy's show is where you belong....





Politico


----------



## ph3iron

TrumpisDaResistance said:


> #Idonthaveconfidenceobamadidntcommitacrime
> The List Increases: 1,375 Well Sourced Examples Of Barack Obama’s Lies, Lawbreaking, Corruption, Cronyism, Hypocrisy, Waste, Etc.
> The List Increases: 1,375 Well
> Sourced Examples Of Barack
> Obama’s Lies, Lawbreaking,
> Corruption, Cronyism, Hypocrisy,
> Waste, Etc.



Freedom outpost?
The white supremist zero college site!!
Hilarious 
You believe the uppity nixxer is a Kenyan?
Believe we landed on the moon?
Why don't you list his achievements?
28 Reasons Obama May Go Down As One Of The Greatest Presidents Of All Time.
And where is he and where are you darlin?
Whining out of your double wide?


----------



## LaDairis

candycorn said:


> OBL is dead




Anyone still falling for the plastic head dumped at the bottom of the ocean belongs on the Jerry Springer Show....


----------



## RealDave

LaDairis said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Iraq War was about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISRAEL, not oil....
> 
> w bush rumsfeld biblical verses iraq war - Google Search
> 
> 
> Heck, if we sell out enough US troops for the cause of Greater Israel, then maybe Jesus will float down from the clouds.... and if you believe that, this guy's show is where you belong....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico
Click to expand...

 Bullshit.


----------



## LaDairis

When our troops arrived in Baghdad, W and Rummy were exchanging emails about

THE BIBLE


not oil.

Just parroting Zionist Lies does not lead to truth....


----------



## TrumpisDaResistance

ph3iron said:


> TrumpisDaResistance said:
> 
> 
> 
> #Idonthaveconfidenceobamadidntcommitacrime
> The List Increases: 1,375 Well Sourced Examples Of Barack Obama’s Lies, Lawbreaking, Corruption, Cronyism, Hypocrisy, Waste, Etc.
> The List Increases: 1,375 Well
> Sourced Examples Of Barack
> Obama’s Lies, Lawbreaking,
> Corruption, Cronyism, Hypocrisy,
> Waste, Etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom outpost?
> The white supremist zero college site!!
> Hilarious
> You believe the uppity nixxer is a Kenyan?
> Believe we landed on the moon?
> Why don't you list his achievements?
> 28 Reasons Obama May Go Down As One Of The Greatest Presidents Of All Time.
> And where is he and where are you darlin?
> Whining out of your double wide?
Click to expand...




*MEASURING PERFORMANCE: New Data Shows Absolute Economic Destruction During Obama Years*

*The Federal Reserve Bank of St Louis just released this single snapshot of economic performance over the Obama years.*
*What do you see?*
*His eight years did more to destroy America than any of past presidents, be they Democrat or Republican.*
*Look and study these few charts:*









Student loans exploded and are a literal time bomb ticking away at he millennial generation.
Food stamps soared as poverty dramatically increased.
Federal debt went through the roof as we added more debt than all other previous periods combined.
We printed lots of money to paper over the monetary effects.
Health costs went way up when we were told they would drop. Obama care was a flop.
Labor force participation went down as unemployment increased and many just dropped out of the workplace altogether.
Inequality went up and up, as the rich got richer and the middle class shrank.
Median income dropped.
Home ownership also fell way down.
Overall, Americans were far worse off than before and we were told there was NO hope.
The country was losing to China and our children and grandchildren would not live as well as their parents and grandparents had.
Jobs would never return.

*Now look at what has happened in the short years since Donald J. Trump was surprisingly elected President.*

*YOU CALL IT A TOTAL TURNAROUND.*

*Even the Clinton’s knew: “It is the economy stupid” that gets you reelected.*

*We cannot go back to Democrat or socialist economics.*

*Economic growth at 3% solves lots of problems and serves up a true wealth effect.*

*Everyone benefits, especially minorities, women and youth.*

*Hope returns.*

*FUCK THE AFFIRMATIVE ACTION FAKE OBAMBIE PIECE OF SHIT. CANT WAIT TO SEE HIM IN A NOOSE FOR TREASON.*


----------



## flacaltenn

RealDave said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump had help from the Russians.  Proven fact.
> That is not whining.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...that is actually a _proven_ *lie*. Russia took out ads with Facebook supporting Hitlery Clinton and making false and outrageous accusations against Donald Trump. Russia also compiled the false information for the Christopher Steele dossier.
> 
> Any other lies you'd like to try? I'll own your sorry ass at this content all day long. I'm extremely well versed in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you know more than out intel agencies.  They all say Russia fsavored Trump.  Silly me, I should call our intel people liars & believe you.
> 
> Which parts of the Steele dossier have been disproven?
Click to expand...


I love this naive assertion that the resistance media has given you.. That Russia was dicking around simply to get Trump elected... What our Intel Agencies know is that Russian has been doing this since the COLD war and they don't play favorites because their object is to destroy voter confidence in the political system.. NOT elect one mental midget over another... 

But really --- WE have done more damage to our political system these past 3 years than Putin EVER could... And what's at the CENTER of this "cold civil war" in America??? 

It's the phony as shit Steele dossier... *Which is largely based on what? *

























It's based on Russian disinformation from the PROFESSIONAL russian spooks at the GRU/FSB... And Hillary bought it.. And Clapper packaged it as "actual intelligence"... And your FBI used it to launch a full blown overseas intel compromise operations on Trump campaign members..  

GENUINE russian disinformation and propaganda. And last I read it -- Trump having hookers peeing on the bed that the Obama's slept in ---- WAS NOT FAVORABLE TO DONALD TRUMP --- you mental midget.... 

Putin's STILL ROFLing over that bonanza that started as a Dem smear piece....


----------



## ph3iron

TrumpisDaResistance said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpisDaResistance said:
> 
> 
> 
> #Idonthaveconfidenceobamadidntcommitacrime
> The List Increases: 1,375 Well Sourced Examples Of Barack Obama’s Lies, Lawbreaking, Corruption, Cronyism, Hypocrisy, Waste, Etc.
> The List Increases: 1,375 Well
> Sourced Examples Of Barack
> Obama’s Lies, Lawbreaking,
> Corruption, Cronyism, Hypocrisy,
> Waste, Etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom outpost?
> The white supremist zero college site!!
> Hilarious
> You believe the uppity nixxer is a Kenyan?
> Believe we landed on the moon?
> Why don't you list his achievements?
> 28 Reasons Obama May Go Down As One Of The Greatest Presidents Of All Time.
> And where is he and where are you darlin?
> Whining out of your double wide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MEASURING PERFORMANCE: New Data Shows Absolute Economic Destruction During Obama Years*
> 
> *The Federal Reserve Bank of St Louis just released this single snapshot of economic performance over the Obama years.*
> *What do you see?*
> *His eight years did more to destroy America than any of past presidents, be they Democrat or Republican.*
> *Look and study these few charts:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Student loans exploded and are a literal time bomb ticking away at he millennial generation.
> Food stamps soared as poverty dramatically increased.
> Federal debt went through the roof as we added more debt than all other previous periods combined.
> We printed lots of money to paper over the monetary effects.
> Health costs went way up when we were told they would drop. Obama care was a flop.
> Labor force participation went down as unemployment increased and many just dropped out of the workplace altogether.
> Inequality went up and up, as the rich got richer and the middle class shrank.
> Median income dropped.
> Home ownership also fell way down.
> Overall, Americans were far worse off than before and we were told there was NO hope.
> The country was losing to China and our children and grandchildren would not live as well as their parents and grandparents had.
> Jobs would never return.
> 
> *Now look at what has happened in the short years since Donald J. Trump was surprisingly elected President.*
> 
> *YOU CALL IT A TOTAL TURNAROUND.*
> 
> *Even the Clinton’s knew: “It is the economy stupid” that gets you reelected.*
> 
> *We cannot go back to Democrat or socialist economics.*
> 
> *Economic growth at 3% solves lots of problems and serves up a true wealth effect.*
> 
> *Everyone benefits, especially minorities, women and youth.*
> 
> *Hope returns.*
> 
> *FUCK THE AFFIRMATIVE ACTION FAKE OBAMBIE PIECE OF SHIT. CANT WAIT TO SEE HIM IN A NOOSE FOR TREASON.*
Click to expand...

Nice Christian forgiving  foul rube mouth.
No mention of him inheriting job losses of 750000 a month?
And the biggest recession since the 20s?
How many of your charts a related to the recession?
My daughter started a $150 MM business under Obama .
You have her brains? Dead easy
Any idea why the con created fewer jobs in his first 2 years than Obama did in his last 2?


----------



## ph3iron

TrumpisDaResistance said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpisDaResistance said:
> 
> 
> 
> #Idonthaveconfidenceobamadidntcommitacrime
> The List Increases: 1,375 Well Sourced Examples Of Barack Obama’s Lies, Lawbreaking, Corruption, Cronyism, Hypocrisy, Waste, Etc.
> The List Increases: 1,375 Well
> Sourced Examples Of Barack
> Obama’s Lies, Lawbreaking,
> Corruption, Cronyism, Hypocrisy,
> Waste, Etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom outpost?
> The white supremist zero college site!!
> Hilarious
> You believe the uppity nixxer is a Kenyan?
> Believe we landed on the moon?
> Why don't you list his achievements?
> 28 Reasons Obama May Go Down As One Of The Greatest Presidents Of All Time.
> And where is he and where are you darlin?
> Whining out of your double wide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MEASURING PERFORMANCE: New Data Shows Absolute Economic Destruction During Obama Years*
> 
> *The Federal Reserve Bank of St Louis just released this single snapshot of economic performance over the Obama years.*
> *What do you see?*
> *His eight years did more to destroy America than any of past presidents, be they Democrat or Republican.*
> *Look and study these few charts:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Student loans exploded and are a literal time bomb ticking away at he millennial generation.
> Food stamps soared as poverty dramatically increased.
> Federal debt went through the roof as we added more debt than all other previous periods combined.
> We printed lots of money to paper over the monetary effects.
> Health costs went way up when we were told they would drop. Obama care was a flop.
> Labor force participation went down as unemployment increased and many just dropped out of the workplace altogether.
> Inequality went up and up, as the rich got richer and the middle class shrank.
> Median income dropped.
> Home ownership also fell way down.
> Overall, Americans were far worse off than before and we were told there was NO hope.
> The country was losing to China and our children and grandchildren would not live as well as their parents and grandparents had.
> Jobs would never return.
> 
> *Now look at what has happened in the short years since Donald J. Trump was surprisingly elected President.*
> 
> *YOU CALL IT A TOTAL TURNAROUND.*
> 
> *Even the Clinton’s knew: “It is the economy stupid” that gets you reelected.*
> 
> *We cannot go back to Democrat or socialist economics.*
> 
> *Economic growth at 3% solves lots of problems and serves up a true wealth effect.*
> 
> *Everyone benefits, especially minorities, women and youth.*
> 
> *Hope returns.*
> 
> *FUCK THE AFFIRMATIVE ACTION FAKE OBAMBIE PIECE OF SHIT. CANT WAIT TO SEE HIM IN A NOOSE FOR TREASON.*
Click to expand...




flacaltenn said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump had help from the Russians.  Proven fact.
> That is not whining.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...that is actually a _proven_ *lie*. Russia took out ads with Facebook supporting Hitlery Clinton and making false and outrageous accusations against Donald Trump. Russia also compiled the false information for the Christopher Steele dossier.
> 
> Any other lies you'd like to try? I'll own your sorry ass at this content all day long. I'm extremely well versed in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you know more than out intel agencies.  They all say Russia fsavored Trump.  Silly me, I should call our intel people liars & believe you.
> 
> Which parts of the Steele dossier have been disproven?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love this naive assertion that the resistance media has given you.. That Russia was dicking around simply to get Trump elected... What our Intel Agencies know is that Russian has been doing this since the COLD war and they don't play favorites because their object is to destroy voter confidence in the political system.. NOT elect one mental midget over another...
> 
> But really --- WE have done more damage to our political system these past 3 years than Putin EVER could... And what's at the CENTER of this "cold civil war" in America???
> 
> It's the phony as shit Steele dossier... *Which is largely based on what? *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's based on Russian disinformation from the PROFESSIONAL russian spooks at the GRU/FSB... And Hillary bought it.. And Clapper packaged it as "actual intelligence"... And your FBI used it to launch a full blown overseas intel compromise operations on Trump campaign members..
> 
> GENUINE russian disinformation and propaganda. And last I read it -- Trump having hookers peeing on the bed that the Obama's slept in ---- WAS NOT FAVORABLE TO DONALD TRUMP --- you mental midget....
> 
> Putin's STILL ROFLing over that bonanza that started as a Dem smear piece....
Click to expand...

Do you seriously believe comey releasing hill material didn't cost her election?
Try googling Steele, almost all his stuff was correct.
Steele 10 year mi6 Moscow guy.
Our zero college white rubes here ?
Who would you believe?
And btw the con being spanked by his Time article was true I believe


----------



## flacaltenn

ph3iron said:


> TrumpisDaResistance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpisDaResistance said:
> 
> 
> 
> #Idonthaveconfidenceobamadidntcommitacrime
> The List Increases: 1,375 Well Sourced Examples Of Barack Obama’s Lies, Lawbreaking, Corruption, Cronyism, Hypocrisy, Waste, Etc.
> The List Increases: 1,375 Well
> Sourced Examples Of Barack
> Obama’s Lies, Lawbreaking,
> Corruption, Cronyism, Hypocrisy,
> Waste, Etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom outpost?
> The white supremist zero college site!!
> Hilarious
> You believe the uppity nixxer is a Kenyan?
> Believe we landed on the moon?
> Why don't you list his achievements?
> 28 Reasons Obama May Go Down As One Of The Greatest Presidents Of All Time.
> And where is he and where are you darlin?
> Whining out of your double wide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MEASURING PERFORMANCE: New Data Shows Absolute Economic Destruction During Obama Years*
> 
> *The Federal Reserve Bank of St Louis just released this single snapshot of economic performance over the Obama years.*
> *What do you see?*
> *His eight years did more to destroy America than any of past presidents, be they Democrat or Republican.*
> *Look and study these few charts:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Student loans exploded and are a literal time bomb ticking away at he millennial generation.
> Food stamps soared as poverty dramatically increased.
> Federal debt went through the roof as we added more debt than all other previous periods combined.
> We printed lots of money to paper over the monetary effects.
> Health costs went way up when we were told they would drop. Obama care was a flop.
> Labor force participation went down as unemployment increased and many just dropped out of the workplace altogether.
> Inequality went up and up, as the rich got richer and the middle class shrank.
> Median income dropped.
> Home ownership also fell way down.
> Overall, Americans were far worse off than before and we were told there was NO hope.
> The country was losing to China and our children and grandchildren would not live as well as their parents and grandparents had.
> Jobs would never return.
> 
> *Now look at what has happened in the short years since Donald J. Trump was surprisingly elected President.*
> 
> *YOU CALL IT A TOTAL TURNAROUND.*
> 
> *Even the Clinton’s knew: “It is the economy stupid” that gets you reelected.*
> 
> *We cannot go back to Democrat or socialist economics.*
> 
> *Economic growth at 3% solves lots of problems and serves up a true wealth effect.*
> 
> *Everyone benefits, especially minorities, women and youth.*
> 
> *Hope returns.*
> 
> *FUCK THE AFFIRMATIVE ACTION FAKE OBAMBIE PIECE OF SHIT. CANT WAIT TO SEE HIM IN A NOOSE FOR TREASON.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump had help from the Russians.  Proven fact.
> That is not whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh...that is actually a _proven_ *lie*. Russia took out ads with Facebook supporting Hitlery Clinton and making false and outrageous accusations against Donald Trump. Russia also compiled the false information for the Christopher Steele dossier.
> 
> Any other lies you'd like to try? I'll own your sorry ass at this content all day long. I'm extremely well versed in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you know more than out intel agencies.  They all say Russia fsavored Trump.  Silly me, I should call our intel people liars & believe you.
> 
> Which parts of the Steele dossier have been disproven?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love this naive assertion that the resistance media has given you.. That Russia was dicking around simply to get Trump elected... What our Intel Agencies know is that Russian has been doing this since the COLD war and they don't play favorites because their object is to destroy voter confidence in the political system.. NOT elect one mental midget over another...
> 
> But really --- WE have done more damage to our political system these past 3 years than Putin EVER could... And what's at the CENTER of this "cold civil war" in America???
> 
> It's the phony as shit Steele dossier... *Which is largely based on what? *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's based on Russian disinformation from the PROFESSIONAL russian spooks at the GRU/FSB... And Hillary bought it.. And Clapper packaged it as "actual intelligence"... And your FBI used it to launch a full blown overseas intel compromise operations on Trump campaign members..
> 
> GENUINE russian disinformation and propaganda. And last I read it -- Trump having hookers peeing on the bed that the Obama's slept in ---- WAS NOT FAVORABLE TO DONALD TRUMP --- you mental midget....
> 
> Putin's STILL ROFLing over that bonanza that started as a Dem smear piece....
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you seriously believe comey releasing hill material didn't cost her election?
> Try googling Steele, almost all his stuff was correct.
> Steele 10 year mi6 Moscow guy.
> Our zero college white rubes here ?
> Who would you believe?
> And btw the con being spanked by his Time article was true I believe
Click to expand...


Steele himself, when put under oath in Britain for a libel case about the dossier,* ADMITTED that most of the sourcing in the POS "dossier" was professional Russian disinformation and likely could never be verified*. You know jack shit about this.. So it's very likely in the NEAR future, you're gonna end up to be road kill again when all the phony bullshit you've been fed ends up AGAIN to be propaganda to keep the "resistance" members happy and ignorant..


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> Try googling Steele, almost all his stuff was correct.


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> Try googling Steele, almost all his stuff was correct.


Seriously...can you name even *one* item in the Steele Dossier that was correct?

I can’t wait to hear this.


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> Try googling Steele, almost all his stuff was correct.


Furthermore, let’s just *pretend* for a moment that that is true. All you’ve done now is prove that it was Hitlery Clinton and the Dumbocrats “colluding” with Russia to influence the election. Oops.


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> My daughter started a $150 MM business under Obama


Yeah...because 6 of Obama’s 8 years were under total Republican control, coast-to-coast. MaObama took a “shellacking” (his word) in the 2010 midterm.

Obama didn’t turn around Wisconsin. Scott Walker did. Obama didn’t turn around Ohio. John Kasich did. I could go on and on and on.


----------



## flacaltenn

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try googling Steele, almost all his stuff was correct.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously...can you name even *one* item in the Steele Dossier that was correct?
> 
> I can’t wait to hear this.
Click to expand...


There IS one item.. Carter Page worked in Russia.. THAT is correct. What was not revealed was that Page was a cooperating asset to both the CIA and the FBI while he worked for Merrill Lynch there.. He was debriefed regularly and provided info that led to prosecution of Russia bad guys...


----------



## P@triot

There is nothing funnier than the minions on the left who believe all of the lies of the master’s on the left.


> President Obama has been loud and clear about his fight against income inequality, but he admitted that the rich have fared far better than the poor during his time in the White House.


The *fact* is - all of the wealth went to the Top 1% under the Obama reign of terror. He openly admitted as much.

Obama admits 95% of income gains gone to top 1%


----------



## P@triot

There is nothing funnier than the minions on the left who believe all of the lies of the master’s on the left.


> "Since 2009, what's the stat," Scarborough said. "Do we have the stat since Barack Obama became president of the United States, 95 percent of economic gains have been made by the richest 1 percent?"


The *fact* is - all of the wealth went to the Top 1% under the Obama reign of terror. He openly admitted as much.

Joe Scarborough: Top 1% took 95% of gains since 2009


----------



## RealDave

flacaltenn said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpisDaResistance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpisDaResistance said:
> 
> 
> 
> #Idonthaveconfidenceobamadidntcommitacrime
> The List Increases: 1,375 Well Sourced Examples Of Barack Obama’s Lies, Lawbreaking, Corruption, Cronyism, Hypocrisy, Waste, Etc.
> The List Increases: 1,375 Well
> Sourced Examples Of Barack
> Obama’s Lies, Lawbreaking,
> Corruption, Cronyism, Hypocrisy,
> Waste, Etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom outpost?
> The white supremist zero college site!!
> Hilarious
> You believe the uppity nixxer is a Kenyan?
> Believe we landed on the moon?
> Why don't you list his achievements?
> 28 Reasons Obama May Go Down As One Of The Greatest Presidents Of All Time.
> And where is he and where are you darlin?
> Whining out of your double wide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MEASURING PERFORMANCE: New Data Shows Absolute Economic Destruction During Obama Years*
> 
> *The Federal Reserve Bank of St Louis just released this single snapshot of economic performance over the Obama years.*
> *What do you see?*
> *His eight years did more to destroy America than any of past presidents, be they Democrat or Republican.*
> *Look and study these few charts:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Student loans exploded and are a literal time bomb ticking away at he millennial generation.
> Food stamps soared as poverty dramatically increased.
> Federal debt went through the roof as we added more debt than all other previous periods combined.
> We printed lots of money to paper over the monetary effects.
> Health costs went way up when we were told they would drop. Obama care was a flop.
> Labor force participation went down as unemployment increased and many just dropped out of the workplace altogether.
> Inequality went up and up, as the rich got richer and the middle class shrank.
> Median income dropped.
> Home ownership also fell way down.
> Overall, Americans were far worse off than before and we were told there was NO hope.
> The country was losing to China and our children and grandchildren would not live as well as their parents and grandparents had.
> Jobs would never return.
> 
> *Now look at what has happened in the short years since Donald J. Trump was surprisingly elected President.*
> 
> *YOU CALL IT A TOTAL TURNAROUND.*
> 
> *Even the Clinton’s knew: “It is the economy stupid” that gets you reelected.*
> 
> *We cannot go back to Democrat or socialist economics.*
> 
> *Economic growth at 3% solves lots of problems and serves up a true wealth effect.*
> 
> *Everyone benefits, especially minorities, women and youth.*
> 
> *Hope returns.*
> 
> *FUCK THE AFFIRMATIVE ACTION FAKE OBAMBIE PIECE OF SHIT. CANT WAIT TO SEE HIM IN A NOOSE FOR TREASON.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump had help from the Russians.  Proven fact.
> That is not whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh...that is actually a _proven_ *lie*. Russia took out ads with Facebook supporting Hitlery Clinton and making false and outrageous accusations against Donald Trump. Russia also compiled the false information for the Christopher Steele dossier.
> 
> Any other lies you'd like to try? I'll own your sorry ass at this content all day long. I'm extremely well versed in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you know more than out intel agencies.  They all say Russia fsavored Trump.  Silly me, I should call our intel people liars & believe you.
> 
> Which parts of the Steele dossier have been disproven?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love this naive assertion that the resistance media has given you.. That Russia was dicking around simply to get Trump elected... What our Intel Agencies know is that Russian has been doing this since the COLD war and they don't play favorites because their object is to destroy voter confidence in the political system.. NOT elect one mental midget over another...
> 
> But really --- WE have done more damage to our political system these past 3 years than Putin EVER could... And what's at the CENTER of this "cold civil war" in America???
> 
> It's the phony as shit Steele dossier... *Which is largely based on what? *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's based on Russian disinformation from the PROFESSIONAL russian spooks at the GRU/FSB... And Hillary bought it.. And Clapper packaged it as "actual intelligence"... And your FBI used it to launch a full blown overseas intel compromise operations on Trump campaign members..
> 
> GENUINE russian disinformation and propaganda. And last I read it -- Trump having hookers peeing on the bed that the Obama's slept in ---- WAS NOT FAVORABLE TO DONALD TRUMP --- you mental midget....
> 
> Putin's STILL ROFLing over that bonanza that started as a Dem smear piece....
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you seriously believe comey releasing hill material didn't cost her election?
> Try googling Steele, almost all his stuff was correct.
> Steele 10 year mi6 Moscow guy.
> Our zero college white rubes here ?
> Who would you believe?
> And btw the con being spanked by his Time article was true I believe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Steele himself, when put under oath in Britain for a libel case about the dossier,* ADMITTED that most of the sourcing in the POS "dossier" was professional Russian disinformation and likely could never be verified*. You know jack shit about this.. So it's very likely in the NEAR future, you're gonna end up to be road kill again when all the phony bullshit you've been fed ends up AGAIN to be propaganda to keep the "resistance" members happy and ignorant..
Click to expand...


Look asshat.  Not being able to be verified is not the same as wrong.  Some of the dossier has been proven to be true.  None proven to be false.

Trump us a God damn piece of fucking shit.  When will you assfucks figure that out & quit defending him.


----------



## RealDave

P@triot said:


> There is nothing funnier than the minions on the left who believe all of the lies of the master’s on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> "Since 2009, what's the stat," Scarborough said. "Do we have the stat since Barack Obama became president of the United States, 95 percent of economic gains have been made by the richest 1 percent?"
> 
> 
> 
> The *fact* is - all of the wealth went to the Top 1% under the Obama reign of terror. He openly admitted as much.
> 
> Joe Scarborough: Top 1% took 95% of gains since 2009
Click to expand...

 That is how a recession works, dumbass.  The wealthy are the first to recover.
.


----------



## RealDave

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter started a $150 MM business under Obama
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...because 6 of Obama’s 8 years were under total Republican control, coast-to-coast. MaObama took a “shellacking” (his word) in the 2010 midterm.
> 
> Obama didn’t turn around Wisconsin. Scott Walker did. Obama didn’t turn around Ohio. John Kasich did. I could go on and on and on.
Click to expand...

  BULLSHIT.

More Republican assfucks taking credit for Obama's gains.


----------



## RealDave

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try googling Steele, almost all his stuff was correct.
> 
> 
> 
> Furthermore, let’s just *pretend* for a moment that that is true. All you’ve done now is prove that it was Hitlery Clinton and the Dumbocrats “colluding” with Russia to influence the election. Oops.
Click to expand...

Look, I know you are dumber than shit but how does hiring a British company to do opposition research colluding with the Russians?


----------



## P@triot

RealDave said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try googling Steele, almost all his stuff was correct.
> 
> 
> 
> Furthermore, let’s just *pretend* for a moment that that is true. All you’ve done now is prove that it was Hitlery Clinton and the Dumbocrats “colluding” with Russia to influence the election. Oops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look, I know you are dumber than shit but how does hiring a British company to do opposition research colluding with the Russians?
Click to expand...

Uh...Christopher Steele reached out to Russians for his *fake* “information” you astoundingly ignorant dolt.

Why do you insist on commenting on events which you know *nothing* about? So bizarre.


----------



## P@triot

RealDave said:


> That is how a recession works, dumbass.  The wealthy are the first to recover.


Uh...that was _before_ the “recovery”. Any other desperate spins you’d like to attempt?


----------



## RealDave

P@triot said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is how a recession works, dumbass.  The wealthy are the first to recover.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...that was _before_ the “recovery”. Any other desperate spins you’d like to attempt?
Click to expand...

So it was before Obama took office?


----------



## RealDave

P@triot said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try googling Steele, almost all his stuff was correct.
> 
> 
> 
> Furthermore, let’s just *pretend* for a moment that that is true. All you’ve done now is prove that it was Hitlery Clinton and the Dumbocrats “colluding” with Russia to influence the election. Oops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look, I know you are dumber than shit but how does hiring a British company to do opposition research colluding with the Russians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh...Christopher Steele reached out to Russians for his *fake* “information” you astoundingly ignorant dolt.
> 
> Why do you insist on commenting on events which you know *nothing* about? So bizarre.
Click to expand...


Steele investigated Trump's activities in Russia.  Trump had been there & he had business ties there regardless of Trump's lying.  So, you are saying no one can investigate in Russia?  And isn't that different than Trump
s campaign having secret meetings with people tied to Putin?

I mean even a stupid fuck like you can tell the difference.


----------



## ph3iron

flacaltenn said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try googling Steele, almost all his stuff was correct.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously...can you name even *one* item in the Steele Dossier that was correct?
> 
> I can’t wait to hear this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There IS one item.. Carter Page worked in Russia.. THAT is correct. What was not revealed was that Page was a cooperating asset to both the CIA and the FBI while he worked for Merrill Lynch there.. He was debriefed regularly and provided info that led to prosecution of Russia bad guys...
Click to expand...


Hope this helps our trump u colleague
The Steele Dossier: A Retrospective


----------



## ph3iron

ph3iron said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try googling Steele, almost all his stuff was correct.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously...can you name even *one* item in the Steele Dossier that was correct?
> 
> I can’t wait to hear this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There IS one item.. Carter Page worked in Russia.. THAT is correct. What was not revealed was that Page was a cooperating asset to both the CIA and the FBI while he worked for Merrill Lynch there.. He was debriefed regularly and provided info that led to prosecution of Russia bad guys...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hope this helps our trump u colleague
> The Steele Dossier: A Retrospective
Click to expand...

And here's a couple of lines
"These materials buttress some of Steele’s reporting, both specifically and thematically. The dossier holds up well over time, and none of it, to our knowledge, has been disproven."
Ah well. Guess our trumpie thinks the dossier started the investigation and was paid for by Hillary


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try googling Steele, almost all his stuff was correct.
> 
> 
> 
> Furthermore, let’s just *pretend* for a moment that that is true. All you’ve done now is prove that it was Hitlery Clinton and the Dumbocrats “colluding” with Russia to influence the election. Oops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look, I know you are dumber than shit but how does hiring a British company to do opposition research colluding with the Russians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh...Christopher Steele reached out to Russians for his *fake* “information” you astoundingly ignorant dolt.
> 
> Why do you insist on commenting on events which you know *nothing* about? So bizarre.
Click to expand...


dumbocrats?
The limit of a zero college education?
Pathetic
Sort of like an old white fart commenting on a 10 year Moscow MI6 guy
"These materials buttress some of Steele’s reporting, both specifically and thematically. The dossier holds up well over time, and none of it, to our knowledge, has been disproven."


----------



## ph3iron

RealDave said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter started a $150 MM business under Obama
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...because 6 of Obama’s 8 years were under total Republican control, coast-to-coast. MaObama took a “shellacking” (his word) in the 2010 midterm.
> 
> Obama didn’t turn around Wisconsin. Scott Walker did. Obama didn’t turn around Ohio. John Kasich did. I could go on and on and on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BULLSHIT.
> 
> More Republican assfucks taking credit for Obama's gains.
Click to expand...

Hilarious how everything bad is the uppity nixxer.
I'm still waiting why the con created fewer jobs in his first 2 years than Obama did in his last 2


----------



## ph3iron

RealDave said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try googling Steele, almost all his stuff was correct.
> 
> 
> 
> Furthermore, let’s just *pretend* for a moment that that is true. All you’ve done now is prove that it was Hitlery Clinton and the Dumbocrats “colluding” with Russia to influence the election. Oops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look, I know you are dumber than shit but how does hiring a British company to do opposition research colluding with the Russians?
Click to expand...


And never a mention that a conservative group were the original funders
Dumbo, hittlery ...
Pathetic.
How can you read further?
I preferred lesbian daughters in the WH myself


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is how a recession works, dumbass.  The wealthy are the first to recover.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...that was _before_ the “recovery”. Any other desperate spins you’d like to attempt?
Click to expand...

Only the data.
Looked at the trend?


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> There is nothing funnier than the minions on the left who believe all of the lies of the master’s on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> President Obama has been loud and clear about his fight against income inequality, but he admitted that the rich have fared far better than the poor during his time in the White House.
> 
> 
> 
> The *fact* is - all of the wealth went to the Top 1% under the Obama reign of terror. He openly admitted as much.
> 
> Obama admits 95% of income gains gone to top 1%
Click to expand...

I would have thought you would have had orgasms and liked him for this
Ps, that's been true since Reagan.
Heard of the rothchlids?


----------



## ph3iron

ph3iron said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try googling Steele, almost all his stuff was correct.
> 
> 
> 
> Furthermore, let’s just *pretend* for a moment that that is true. All you’ve done now is prove that it was Hitlery Clinton and the Dumbocrats “colluding” with Russia to influence the election. Oops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look, I know you are dumber than shit but how does hiring a British company to do opposition research colluding with the Russians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And never a mention that a conservative group were the original funders
> Dumbo, hittlery ...
> Pathetic.
> How can you read further?
> I preferred lesbian daughters in the WH myself
Click to expand...

Ps I give you permission mr patriot to use this.
Your second grade insults are getting a bit old


----------



## P@triot

RealDave said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is how a recession works, dumbass.  The wealthy are the first to recover.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...that was _before_ the “recovery”. Any other desperate spins you’d like to attempt?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it was before Obama took office?
Click to expand...

No, dumb ass. Obama took office in 2009 and along in the Dumbocrat-controlled Congress, destroyed the world economy. For two years, they caused wealth to filter up to them and their pals (in typical corrupt socialist fashion). The recovery didn’t begin until after the 2010-midterm “shellacking”.


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is how a recession works, dumbass.  The wealthy are the first to recover.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...that was _before_ the “recovery”. Any other desperate spins you’d like to attempt?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it was before Obama took office?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, dumb ass. Obama took office in 2009 and along in the Dumbocrat-controlled Congress, destroyed the world economy. For two years, they caused wealth to filter up to them and their pals (in typical corrupt socialist fashion). The recovery didn’t begin until after the 2010-midterm “shellacking”.
Click to expand...


I thought it was Wall Street.
Dumbass, can't resist it.
I presume you are sucking of your commie VASS Medicare?
Haven't returned them yet on principle.?
And ps I mentioned before, it's embarrassing to have a slave owner as your pic.
I guess you knew Ben wanted to ban German immigrants?
Patriot, the last refuge of the scoundrel!? 
How is it in Mississippi?
Or was it WV?


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is how a recession works, dumbass.  The wealthy are the first to recover.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...that was _before_ the “recovery”. Any other desperate spins you’d like to attempt?
Click to expand...

Is data useful in WV?
Bureau of Labor Statistics Data


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is how a recession works, dumbass.  The wealthy are the first to recover.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...that was _before_ the “recovery”. Any other desperate spins you’d like to attempt?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it was before Obama took office?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, dumb ass. Obama took office in 2009 and along in the Dumbocrat-controlled Congress, destroyed the world economy. For two years, they caused wealth to filter up to them and their pals (in typical corrupt socialist fashion). The recovery didn’t begin until after the 2010-midterm “shellacking”.
Click to expand...


I see, losing 750000 jobs a month was the uppity nixxers fault.
Looks like you didn't have my daughters brains, her $150mm business is doing great.
Her daughters engineers, medical graduates.
Same as ever, have a few brains ...
Looks like you prefer to whine from your SS bath chair?
On a more serious note,
I assume you were not there?
Boozy Epsom racegoers don figure-hugging frocks and plunging necklines on Ladies' Day | Daily Mail Online


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is how a recession works, dumbass.  The wealthy are the first to recover.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...that was _before_ the “recovery”. Any other desperate spins you’d like to attempt?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it was before Obama took office?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, dumb ass. Obama took office in 2009 and along in the Dumbocrat-controlled Congress, destroyed the world economy. For two years, they caused wealth to filter up to them and their pals (in typical corrupt socialist fashion). The recovery didn’t begin until after the 2010-midterm “shellacking”.
Click to expand...


I just sit back bemused at the cemented in bias and ignorance. Do you ever read data such as
How real is Trump's jobs 'miracle'?
I think it's established that Pres have little effect on trends.
At least our grifter hasn't wrecked the economy yet.
I assume it can withstand another trillion $ added to the deficit
Love the dumbocrat, goes down well at your old white fart KKK meetings?
Darn the Kenyan, my 401k only went up 4 X under him.
Hope you are still sucking off your commie benefits?


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is how a recession works, dumbass.  The wealthy are the first to recover.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...that was _before_ the “recovery”. Any other desperate spins you’d like to attempt?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it was before Obama took office?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, dumb ass. Obama took office in 2009 and along in the Dumbocrat-controlled Congress, destroyed the world economy. For two years, they caused wealth to filter up to them and their pals (in typical corrupt socialist fashion). The recovery didn’t begin until after the 2010-midterm “shellacking”.
Click to expand...

Like the recent "shellacking".
Whoops, one republic senate gain? 100 dem house gainshttps://www.bbc.com/news/business-46075879s


----------



## flacaltenn

RealDave said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpisDaResistance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpisDaResistance said:
> 
> 
> 
> #Idonthaveconfidenceobamadidntcommitacrime
> The List Increases: 1,375 Well Sourced Examples Of Barack Obama’s Lies, Lawbreaking, Corruption, Cronyism, Hypocrisy, Waste, Etc.
> The List Increases: 1,375 Well
> Sourced Examples Of Barack
> Obama’s Lies, Lawbreaking,
> Corruption, Cronyism, Hypocrisy,
> Waste, Etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom outpost?
> The white supremist zero college site!!
> Hilarious
> You believe the uppity nixxer is a Kenyan?
> Believe we landed on the moon?
> Why don't you list his achievements?
> 28 Reasons Obama May Go Down As One Of The Greatest Presidents Of All Time.
> And where is he and where are you darlin?
> Whining out of your double wide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MEASURING PERFORMANCE: New Data Shows Absolute Economic Destruction During Obama Years*
> 
> *The Federal Reserve Bank of St Louis just released this single snapshot of economic performance over the Obama years.*
> *What do you see?*
> *His eight years did more to destroy America than any of past presidents, be they Democrat or Republican.*
> *Look and study these few charts:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Student loans exploded and are a literal time bomb ticking away at he millennial generation.
> Food stamps soared as poverty dramatically increased.
> Federal debt went through the roof as we added more debt than all other previous periods combined.
> We printed lots of money to paper over the monetary effects.
> Health costs went way up when we were told they would drop. Obama care was a flop.
> Labor force participation went down as unemployment increased and many just dropped out of the workplace altogether.
> Inequality went up and up, as the rich got richer and the middle class shrank.
> Median income dropped.
> Home ownership also fell way down.
> Overall, Americans were far worse off than before and we were told there was NO hope.
> The country was losing to China and our children and grandchildren would not live as well as their parents and grandparents had.
> Jobs would never return.
> 
> *Now look at what has happened in the short years since Donald J. Trump was surprisingly elected President.*
> 
> *YOU CALL IT A TOTAL TURNAROUND.*
> 
> *Even the Clinton’s knew: “It is the economy stupid” that gets you reelected.*
> 
> *We cannot go back to Democrat or socialist economics.*
> 
> *Economic growth at 3% solves lots of problems and serves up a true wealth effect.*
> 
> *Everyone benefits, especially minorities, women and youth.*
> 
> *Hope returns.*
> 
> *FUCK THE AFFIRMATIVE ACTION FAKE OBAMBIE PIECE OF SHIT. CANT WAIT TO SEE HIM IN A NOOSE FOR TREASON.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...that is actually a _proven_ *lie*. Russia took out ads with Facebook supporting Hitlery Clinton and making false and outrageous accusations against Donald Trump. Russia also compiled the false information for the Christopher Steele dossier.
> 
> Any other lies you'd like to try? I'll own your sorry ass at this content all day long. I'm extremely well versed in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you know more than out intel agencies.  They all say Russia fsavored Trump.  Silly me, I should call our intel people liars & believe you.
> 
> Which parts of the Steele dossier have been disproven?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love this naive assertion that the resistance media has given you.. That Russia was dicking around simply to get Trump elected... What our Intel Agencies know is that Russian has been doing this since the COLD war and they don't play favorites because their object is to destroy voter confidence in the political system.. NOT elect one mental midget over another...
> 
> But really --- WE have done more damage to our political system these past 3 years than Putin EVER could... And what's at the CENTER of this "cold civil war" in America???
> 
> It's the phony as shit Steele dossier... *Which is largely based on what? *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's based on Russian disinformation from the PROFESSIONAL russian spooks at the GRU/FSB... And Hillary bought it.. And Clapper packaged it as "actual intelligence"... And your FBI used it to launch a full blown overseas intel compromise operations on Trump campaign members..
> 
> GENUINE russian disinformation and propaganda. And last I read it -- Trump having hookers peeing on the bed that the Obama's slept in ---- WAS NOT FAVORABLE TO DONALD TRUMP --- you mental midget....
> 
> Putin's STILL ROFLing over that bonanza that started as a Dem smear piece....
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you seriously believe comey releasing hill material didn't cost her election?
> Try googling Steele, almost all his stuff was correct.
> Steele 10 year mi6 Moscow guy.
> Our zero college white rubes here ?
> Who would you believe?
> And btw the con being spanked by his Time article was true I believe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Steele himself, when put under oath in Britain for a libel case about the dossier,* ADMITTED that most of the sourcing in the POS "dossier" was professional Russian disinformation and likely could never be verified*. You know jack shit about this.. So it's very likely in the NEAR future, you're gonna end up to be road kill again when all the phony bullshit you've been fed ends up AGAIN to be propaganda to keep the "resistance" members happy and ignorant..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look asshat.  Not being able to be verified is not the same as wrong.  Some of the dossier has been proven to be true.  None proven to be false.
> 
> Trump us a God damn piece of fucking shit.  When will you assfucks figure that out & quit defending him.
Click to expand...


You're joking right?? The hookers peeing on Trump's bed in Moscow?  Carter Page offered 30% of the largest Russian oil company?  (That would be about $240Bill.... Michael Cohen in Prague talking to the Russians? 

Hey blundermouth -- have you even READ the dossier?

Did you hear Steele say it was LIKELY to be professional Russian disinformation? 

Give me links to what's been proven.. And hopefully RECENT ones....


----------



## RealDave

flacaltenn said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpisDaResistance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom outpost?
> The white supremist zero college site!!
> Hilarious
> You believe the uppity nixxer is a Kenyan?
> Believe we landed on the moon?
> Why don't you list his achievements?
> 28 Reasons Obama May Go Down As One Of The Greatest Presidents Of All Time.
> And where is he and where are you darlin?
> Whining out of your double wide?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MEASURING PERFORMANCE: New Data Shows Absolute Economic Destruction During Obama Years*
> 
> *The Federal Reserve Bank of St Louis just released this single snapshot of economic performance over the Obama years.*
> *What do you see?*
> *His eight years did more to destroy America than any of past presidents, be they Democrat or Republican.*
> *Look and study these few charts:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Student loans exploded and are a literal time bomb ticking away at he millennial generation.
> Food stamps soared as poverty dramatically increased.
> Federal debt went through the roof as we added more debt than all other previous periods combined.
> We printed lots of money to paper over the monetary effects.
> Health costs went way up when we were told they would drop. Obama care was a flop.
> Labor force participation went down as unemployment increased and many just dropped out of the workplace altogether.
> Inequality went up and up, as the rich got richer and the middle class shrank.
> Median income dropped.
> Home ownership also fell way down.
> Overall, Americans were far worse off than before and we were told there was NO hope.
> The country was losing to China and our children and grandchildren would not live as well as their parents and grandparents had.
> Jobs would never return.
> 
> *Now look at what has happened in the short years since Donald J. Trump was surprisingly elected President.*
> 
> *YOU CALL IT A TOTAL TURNAROUND.*
> 
> *Even the Clinton’s knew: “It is the economy stupid” that gets you reelected.*
> 
> *We cannot go back to Democrat or socialist economics.*
> 
> *Economic growth at 3% solves lots of problems and serves up a true wealth effect.*
> 
> *Everyone benefits, especially minorities, women and youth.*
> 
> *Hope returns.*
> 
> *FUCK THE AFFIRMATIVE ACTION FAKE OBAMBIE PIECE OF SHIT. CANT WAIT TO SEE HIM IN A NOOSE FOR TREASON.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you know more than out intel agencies.  They all say Russia fsavored Trump.  Silly me, I should call our intel people liars & believe you.
> 
> Which parts of the Steele dossier have been disproven?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love this naive assertion that the resistance media has given you.. That Russia was dicking around simply to get Trump elected... What our Intel Agencies know is that Russian has been doing this since the COLD war and they don't play favorites because their object is to destroy voter confidence in the political system.. NOT elect one mental midget over another...
> 
> But really --- WE have done more damage to our political system these past 3 years than Putin EVER could... And what's at the CENTER of this "cold civil war" in America???
> 
> It's the phony as shit Steele dossier... *Which is largely based on what? *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's based on Russian disinformation from the PROFESSIONAL russian spooks at the GRU/FSB... And Hillary bought it.. And Clapper packaged it as "actual intelligence"... And your FBI used it to launch a full blown overseas intel compromise operations on Trump campaign members..
> 
> GENUINE russian disinformation and propaganda. And last I read it -- Trump having hookers peeing on the bed that the Obama's slept in ---- WAS NOT FAVORABLE TO DONALD TRUMP --- you mental midget....
> 
> Putin's STILL ROFLing over that bonanza that started as a Dem smear piece....
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you seriously believe comey releasing hill material didn't cost her election?
> Try googling Steele, almost all his stuff was correct.
> Steele 10 year mi6 Moscow guy.
> Our zero college white rubes here ?
> Who would you believe?
> And btw the con being spanked by his Time article was true I believe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Steele himself, when put under oath in Britain for a libel case about the dossier,* ADMITTED that most of the sourcing in the POS "dossier" was professional Russian disinformation and likely could never be verified*. You know jack shit about this.. So it's very likely in the NEAR future, you're gonna end up to be road kill again when all the phony bullshit you've been fed ends up AGAIN to be propaganda to keep the "resistance" members happy and ignorant..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look asshat.  Not being able to be verified is not the same as wrong.  Some of the dossier has been proven to be true.  None proven to be false.
> 
> Trump us a God damn piece of fucking shit.  When will you assfucks figure that out & quit defending him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're joking right?? The hookers peeing on Trump's bed in Moscow?  Carter Page offered 30% of the largest Russian oil company?  (That would be about $240Bill.... Michael Cohen in Prague talking to the Russians?
> 
> Hey blundermouth -- have you even READ the dossier?
> 
> Did you hear Steele say it was LIKELY to be professional Russian disinformation?
> 
> Give me links to what's been proven.. And hopefully RECENT ones....
Click to expand...

 Fuck off.  I posted a link before on the parts of the dossier that hasve been verified to be true.

The more you argue for Trump, the dumber you look.


----------



## Jitss617




----------



## LaDairis

ph3iron said:


> My daughter started a $150 MM business under Obama .




Another SOLYNDRA???

LOL!!!

The cowardly closeted compromised Cocksucker in Chief surrendered $10 trillion of wealth....


----------



## ph3iron

LaDairis said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter started a $150 MM business under Obama .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another SOLYNDRA???
> 
> LOL!!!
> 
> The cowardly closeted compromised Cocksucker in Chief surrendered $10 trillion of wealth....
Click to expand...


Trump I assume?
Trump u ignorance.
You do know solyndra was the only grant that lost $? Less than 5% of the total?
The total made money for the gov.
Where. Do you get your garbage from?
Knees news? Rush?


----------



## Diver Diva

Obama is a Marxist, and he hates our country.  Everything he did as president was not from stupidity, but with the intention of bringing this country down.


----------



## LaDairis

The cowardly closeted compromised Cocksucker in Chief is also a big time BIGOT.

His campaign lie about those "in compliance with state law" was all about allowing fellow BIGOT Eric Holder to pack prisons with whites... who believed the Cocksucker's campaign lie.


Dickinson: Obama's War on Pot


Barack Obama is a complete fraud.  He is gay.  He didn't "get Osama."  He sold out over and over regarding closing Gitmo and bringing back the 7 US Attorneys fired by W because he was a COMPROMISED COCKSUCKER and his "masters" didn't want that.  Covering up 911.... ditto.  

The day the Cocksucker in Chief is put in front of a firing squad is a day America should celebrate.


----------



## Diver Diva

LaDairis said:


> He is gay.


Seriously?  I never knew about that.  Where did you hear about this?

I always thought he is a muslim.  Don't the muslims stone homosexuals?


----------



## Marion Morrison

He still has the Somalians in Minnesota. Hear about the one that threw a 5 year old to his death from the 2nd-3rd story of a mall yet? He just grabbed a kid from his mother and killed him like that. That's Obama's legacy.


----------



## LaDairis

Diver Diva said:


> LaDairis said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is gay.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?  I never knew about that.  Where did you hear about this?
> 
> I always thought he is a muslim.  Don't the muslims stone homosexuals?
Click to expand...




You asked for it....


Joan Rivers was pronounced dead in her doctor's office less than 2 months later... hopefully Trump will demand the FBI look into it....


obama gay paul horner - Google Search

Paul Horner was actively blogging that O was gay, Michelle was trans Michael Robinson... then he was murdered.  You would think a libel lawsuit would do... but do they really want Michelle in front of a Grand Jury.... disrobe, Micheal!!!!


michelle obama michael robinson - Google Search


don young obama gay murder - Google Search


Don Young was the choirmaster of Obama's church, and Obama was in the choir, and....

This Man Has Proof That Obama Is Gay


and yeah, Richard Branson is also GAY GAY GAY....








and so is the queer on the right....








and see if you think this is really SLY's voice or not... ooopse Youtube took it down... LOL!!!


----------



## LaDairis

Obama was a "muslim" for the sole purpose of getting a "diversity" scholarship to prep school.

He self proclaimed himself a "foreign student" in Hawaii.

And this was his law school yearbook page...


----------



## Diver Diva

LaDairis said:


> Diver Diva said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaDairis said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is gay.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?  I never knew about that.  Where did you hear about this?
> 
> I always thought he is a muslim.  Don't the muslims stone homosexuals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You asked for it....
> 
> 
> Joan Rivers was pronounced dead in her doctor's office less than 2 months later... hopefully Trump will demand the FBI look into it....
> 
> 
> obama gay paul horner - Google Search
> 
> Paul Horner was actively blogging that O was gay, Michelle was trans Michael Robinson... then he was murdered.  You would think a libel lawsuit would do... but do they really want Michelle in front of a Grand Jury.... disrobe, Micheal!!!!
> 
> 
> michelle obama michael robinson - Google Search
> 
> 
> don young obama gay murder - Google Search
> 
> 
> Don Young was the choirmaster of Obama's church, and Obama was in the choir, and....
> 
> This Man Has Proof That Obama Is Gay
> 
> 
> and yeah, Richard Branson is also GAY GAY GAY....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and so is the queer on the right....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and see if you think this is really SLY's voice or not... ooopse Youtube took it down... LOL!!!
Click to expand...

Wow!  I didn't know that.  Thanks.


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> Like the recent "shellacking". Whoops, one republic senate gain? 100 dem house gainshttps://www.bbc.com/news/business-46075879s


You mean the recent election where Republicans actually *expanded* their *control* of the Senate. A near-unprecedented event for a sitting president in their first midterm?


----------



## P@triot

LaDairis said:


> Obama was a "muslim" for the sole purpose of getting a "diversity" scholarship to prep school.
> 
> He self proclaimed himself a "foreign student" in Hawaii.
> 
> And this was his law school yearbook page...


That wasn't his "law school yearbook page". That was his bio in the Harvard Law Review.


----------



## LaDairis

Diver Diva said:


> Wow! I didn't know that. Thanks




Even HuffPo runs stories about it...

Obama Was A Cocaine-Using Gay Hustler, Says Woman Who Claims To Have Been Hawaiian Classmate | HuffPost


"“He always portrayed himself as a foreign student,” Pope said. “Girls were never anything that he ever was interested in ... He would get with these older white gay men, and this is how we just pretty much had the impression that that’s how he was procuring his cocaine.”


She then notes, “In other words, he was having sex with these older white guys and that’s how he was getting this cocaine to be able to freebase.”"



Richard Branson = the most recent "older white gay man"


----------



## LaDairis

P@triot said:


> That wasn't his "law school yearbook page". That was his bio in the Harvard Law Review.




And Obama never saw it and never read it and it was never shown to him.... WTF... WRONG.

He saw it.  He used his status as "foreign student" to get promotion/preferential treatment....

He was "born in Kenya" until he considered running for Prez...


----------



## MarathonMike

LaDairis said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't his "law school yearbook page". That was his bio in the Harvard Law Review.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Obama never saw it and never read it and it was never shown to him.... WTF... WRONG.
> 
> He saw it.  He used his status as "foreign student" to get promotion/preferential treatment....
> 
> He was "born in Kenya" until he considered running for Prez...
Click to expand...

You mean good ol Barry Soetoro pulled a "Pocanhantas"? Say it isn't so!


----------



## Pilot1

MarathonMike said:


> LaDairis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't his "law school yearbook page". That was his bio in the Harvard Law Review.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Obama never saw it and never read it and it was never shown to him.... WTF... WRONG.
> 
> He saw it.  He used his status as "foreign student" to get promotion/preferential treatment....
> 
> He was "born in Kenya" until he considered running for Prez...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean good ol Barry Soetoro pulled a "Pocanhantas"? Say it isn't so!
Click to expand...


Bath House Barry?  Now a Squaw?


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like the recent "shellacking". Whoops, one republic senate gain? 100 dem house gainshttps://www.bbc.com/news/business-46075879s
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the recent election where Republicans actually *expanded* their *control* of the Senate. A near-unprecedented event for a sitting president in their first midterm?
Click to expand...

2 Seats?
Wow, impressive
So losing the house doesn't count?


----------



## ph3iron

MarathonMike said:


> LaDairis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't his "law school yearbook page". That was his bio in the Harvard Law Review.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Obama never saw it and never read it and it was never shown to him.... WTF... WRONG.
> 
> He saw it.  He used his status as "foreign student" to get promotion/preferential treatment....
> 
> He was "born in Kenya" until he considered running for Prez...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean good ol Barry Soetoro pulled a "Pocanhantas"? Say it isn't so!
Click to expand...

Barry?
Dead giveaway for zero college racist rube


----------



## whitehall

There are probably some Mexican villages that won't forget that Hussein shipped about 3,000 illegal weapons to drug cartels that wiped out innocent people.


----------



## Diver Diva

LaDairis said:


> Diver Diva said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! I didn't know that. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even HuffPo runs stories about it...
> 
> Obama Was A Cocaine-Using Gay Hustler, Says Woman Who Claims To Have Been Hawaiian Classmate | HuffPost
> 
> 
> "“He always portrayed himself as a foreign student,” Pope said. “Girls were never anything that he ever was interested in ... He would get with these older white gay men, and this is how we just pretty much had the impression that that’s how he was procuring his cocaine.”
> 
> 
> She then notes, “In other words, he was having sex with these older white guys and that’s how he was getting this cocaine to be able to freebase.”"
> 
> 
> 
> Richard Branson = the most recent "older white gay man"
Click to expand...


What is truly amazing is that Obama got re-elected.


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like the recent "shellacking". Whoops, one republic senate gain? 100 dem house gainshttps://www.bbc.com/news/business-46075879s
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the recent election where Republicans actually *expanded* their *control* of the Senate. A near-unprecedented event for a sitting president in their first midterm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 Seats? Wow, impressive So losing the house doesn't count?
Click to expand...

As a “shellacking”? No. No, it doesn’t “count”. Losing like 25 seats in the House while actually expanding control in the Senate does *not* “count” as a “shellacking”.


----------



## P@triot

LaDairis said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't his "law school yearbook page". That was his bio in the Harvard Law Review.
> 
> 
> 
> And Obama never saw it and never read it and it was never shown to him.... WTF... WRONG.
Click to expand...

Dude...you think I’m arguing with you? I’m the one who introduced Wayne Allyn Root’s theory that Obama pulled a “Pocahontas” to get into the Ivy League and have it paid for to this board.

I was merely pointing out the fact that it wasn’t from a “yearbook”. Facts matter. That was his bio in the Harvard Law Review while he was president of the organization. And you can bet your ass that he personally provided that information.


----------



## LaDairis

Diver Diva said:


> What is truly amazing is that Obama got re-elected




The relationship between the post 1998 GOP and Obama will hopefully get more scrutiny in the future.  Obama did the one thing the post 1998 GOP cared about - he covered up 911.   Hence, the GOP, which could've impeached Obama a dozen times over for various issues, never bothered.  They really weren't for Romney either.  As long as Israel got away with 911, the post 1998 GOP didn't care about anything else...

And WHO KNEW O was queer?

A: THE MEDIA

I'm for closing GITMO
Media = then we'll open the closet door
Then we shall keep GITMO open

I'm for re-hiring the 7 US Attorneys fired by W
Media = then we'll open the closet door
Then we won't re-hire them....


----------



## P@triot

Nobody worked harder for the interests of Russia & Iran than Barack Obama...

The Obama administration secretly sought to give Iran access to the US financial system


----------



## otto105

P@triot said:


> Nobody worked harder for the interests of Russia & Iran than Barack Obama...
> 
> The Obama administration secretly sought to give Iran access to the US financial system




Man, those senate republics...again may ch to do about nothing. 

P@rrott, whose money is it the bank?


----------



## Cellblock2429

otto105 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody worked harder for the interests of Russia & Iran than Barack Obama...
> 
> The Obama administration secretly sought to give Iran access to the US financial system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, those senate republics...again may ch to do about nothing.
> 
> P@rrott, whose money is it the bank?
Click to expand...

/—-/ Ebonics?


----------



## PoliticalChic

P@triot said:


> Nobody worked harder for the interests of Russia & Iran than Barack Obama...
> 
> The Obama administration secretly sought to give Iran access to the US financial system





Did you see this?

*"Green Activists with Ties to China Advised Obama State Department*

...NRDC, a nonprofit environmental advocacy group, and its close associates in Beijing, sought to maneuver the United States into an international climate change accord that has all the "hallmarks of a treaty" without the "advice and consent" of the Senate, ...

...the agreement "an instrument to redistribute wealth, through higher energy prices, from middle- and lower-income people to well-heeled renewable-energy providers and investors in developed countries, ...


"NRDC's opposition to America’s fossil-fuel development comports with China's goal of hamstringing its chief global rival," said Cohen. "The Paris Climate Agreement heavily restricted U.S. energy development, which is exactly what NRDC and Beijing want."
Green Activists with Ties to China Advised Obama State Department


----------



## Wry Catcher

P@triot said:


> Nobody worked harder for the interests of Russia & Iran than Barack Obama...
> 
> The Obama administration secretly sought to give Iran access to the US financial system



Your lies continue to be well beyond the realm of reality?  Why post such stupid comments without a scintilla of evidence.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Wry Catcher said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody worked harder for the interests of Russia & Iran than Barack Obama...
> 
> The Obama administration secretly sought to give Iran access to the US financial system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your lies continue to be well beyond the realm of reality?  Why post such stupid comments without a scintilla of evidence.
Click to expand...



Well, the Muslim President sure wasn't working to benefit America, was he.


1. Obama told illegal aliens to go and vote, saying *"When you vote, you're a citizen yourself.*"

2. After promising that Iran would never get nuclear weapons, Obama guaranteed the 7th century barbarians, nuclear weapons.

October 7 2008, in the second presidential debate: "We cannot allow Iran to get a nuclear weapon. It would be a game-changer in the region. Not only would it threaten Israel, our strongest ally in the region and one of our strongest allies in the world, but it would also create a possibility of nuclear weapons falling into the hands of terrorists. And so it's unacceptable. And I will do everything that's required to prevent it. And we will never take military options off the table"




The first is an attack on America, the second, on all of Western Civilization.


3. Hussein Obama prevented the DEA from stopping Hezbollah from selling cocaine in the US. The money was used for IED's to kill American soldiers.
Clear and evident obstruction of justice.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Wry Catcher said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody worked harder for the interests of Russia & Iran than Barack Obama...
> 
> The Obama administration secretly sought to give Iran access to the US financial system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your lies continue to be well beyond the realm of reality?  Why post such stupid comments without a scintilla of evidence.
Click to expand...

/——/ You mean no evidence as in the Steele Dossier? You mean like that?


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> Nobody worked harder for the interests of Russia & Iran than Barack Obama...
> 
> The Obama administration secretly sought to give Iran access to the US financial system


Omg a huge crime.
We were holding their money anyway.
No comment about us overthrowing their dem gov in the 50s?
And we don't trust them?
Are you so blind you can't see the irony in this?


----------



## Wry Catcher

PoliticalChic said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody worked harder for the interests of Russia & Iran than Barack Obama...
> 
> The Obama administration secretly sought to give Iran access to the US financial system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your lies continue to be well beyond the realm of reality?  Why post such stupid comments without a scintilla of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the Muslim President sure wasn't working to benefit America, was he.
> 
> 
> 1. Obama told illegal aliens to go and vote, saying *"When you vote, you're a citizen yourself.*"
> 
> 2. After promising that Iran would never get nuclear weapons, Obama guaranteed the 7th century barbarians, nuclear weapons.
> 
> October 7 2008, in the second presidential debate: "We cannot allow Iran to get a nuclear weapon. It would be a game-changer in the region. Not only would it threaten Israel, our strongest ally in the region and one of our strongest allies in the world, but it would also create a possibility of nuclear weapons falling into the hands of terrorists. And so it's unacceptable. And I will do everything that's required to prevent it. And we will never take military options off the table"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first is an attack on America, the second, on all of Western Civilization.
> 
> 
> 3. Hussein Obama prevented the DEA from stopping Hezbollah from selling cocaine in the US. The money was used for IED's to kill American soldiers.
> Clear and evident obstruction of justice.
Click to expand...


_*You must not give false evidence against your neighbor*_.  

 Seems to me you've abused this commandment hundreds of times in your too many threads and posts.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Wry Catcher said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody worked harder for the interests of Russia & Iran than Barack Obama...
> 
> The Obama administration secretly sought to give Iran access to the US financial system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your lies continue to be well beyond the realm of reality?  Why post such stupid comments without a scintilla of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the Muslim President sure wasn't working to benefit America, was he.
> 
> 
> 1. Obama told illegal aliens to go and vote, saying *"When you vote, you're a citizen yourself.*"
> 
> 2. After promising that Iran would never get nuclear weapons, Obama guaranteed the 7th century barbarians, nuclear weapons.
> 
> October 7 2008, in the second presidential debate: "We cannot allow Iran to get a nuclear weapon. It would be a game-changer in the region. Not only would it threaten Israel, our strongest ally in the region and one of our strongest allies in the world, but it would also create a possibility of nuclear weapons falling into the hands of terrorists. And so it's unacceptable. And I will do everything that's required to prevent it. And we will never take military options off the table"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first is an attack on America, the second, on all of Western Civilization.
> 
> 
> 3. Hussein Obama prevented the DEA from stopping Hezbollah from selling cocaine in the US. The money was used for IED's to kill American soldiers.
> Clear and evident obstruction of justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _*You must not give false evidence against your neighbor*_.
> 
> Seems to me you've abused this commandment hundreds of times in your too many threads and posts.
Click to expand...




Now, dope.....how could that be, since *everything I post is a fact, accurate, and correct?


I notice you couldn't deny anything in the post.

So....you've simply penned another version of the usual Liberal  'is not, isssss noooootttttt!!!'




*


----------



## Wry Catcher

PoliticalChic said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody worked harder for the interests of Russia & Iran than Barack Obama...
> 
> The Obama administration secretly sought to give Iran access to the US financial system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your lies continue to be well beyond the realm of reality?  Why post such stupid comments without a scintilla of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the Muslim President sure wasn't working to benefit America, was he.
> 
> 
> 1. Obama told illegal aliens to go and vote, saying *"When you vote, you're a citizen yourself.*"
> 
> 2. After promising that Iran would never get nuclear weapons, Obama guaranteed the 7th century barbarians, nuclear weapons.
> 
> October 7 2008, in the second presidential debate: "We cannot allow Iran to get a nuclear weapon. It would be a game-changer in the region. Not only would it threaten Israel, our strongest ally in the region and one of our strongest allies in the world, but it would also create a possibility of nuclear weapons falling into the hands of terrorists. And so it's unacceptable. And I will do everything that's required to prevent it. And we will never take military options off the table"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first is an attack on America, the second, on all of Western Civilization.
> 
> 
> 3. Hussein Obama prevented the DEA from stopping Hezbollah from selling cocaine in the US. The money was used for IED's to kill American soldiers.
> Clear and evident obstruction of justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _*You must not give false evidence against your neighbor*_.
> 
> Seems to me you've abused this commandment hundreds of times in your too many threads and posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, dope.....how could that be, since *everything I post is a fact, accurate, and correct?
> 
> 
> I notice you couldn't deny anything in the post.
> 
> So....you've simply penned another version of the usual Liberal  'is not, isssss noooootttttt!!!'
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...


I tried to simple down my rebuttal to you, and even that was too abstract for you to comprehend.  Sad.

Try to read my post, in bold italics over and over.  It may in time sink in and maybe lead to your salvation.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Wry Catcher said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody worked harder for the interests of Russia & Iran than Barack Obama...
> 
> The Obama administration secretly sought to give Iran access to the US financial system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your lies continue to be well beyond the realm of reality?  Why post such stupid comments without a scintilla of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the Muslim President sure wasn't working to benefit America, was he.
> 
> 
> 1. Obama told illegal aliens to go and vote, saying *"When you vote, you're a citizen yourself.*"
> 
> 2. After promising that Iran would never get nuclear weapons, Obama guaranteed the 7th century barbarians, nuclear weapons.
> 
> October 7 2008, in the second presidential debate: "We cannot allow Iran to get a nuclear weapon. It would be a game-changer in the region. Not only would it threaten Israel, our strongest ally in the region and one of our strongest allies in the world, but it would also create a possibility of nuclear weapons falling into the hands of terrorists. And so it's unacceptable. And I will do everything that's required to prevent it. And we will never take military options off the table"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first is an attack on America, the second, on all of Western Civilization.
> 
> 
> 3. Hussein Obama prevented the DEA from stopping Hezbollah from selling cocaine in the US. The money was used for IED's to kill American soldiers.
> Clear and evident obstruction of justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _*You must not give false evidence against your neighbor*_.
> 
> Seems to me you've abused this commandment hundreds of times in your too many threads and posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, dope.....how could that be, since *everything I post is a fact, accurate, and correct?
> 
> 
> I notice you couldn't deny anything in the post.
> 
> So....you've simply penned another version of the usual Liberal  'is not, isssss noooootttttt!!!'
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I tried to simple down my rebuttal to you, and even that was too abstract for you to comprehend.  Sad.
> 
> Try to read my post, in bold italics over and over.  It may in time sink in and maybe lead to your salvation.
Click to expand...




Here's the post you linked to:

Well, the Muslim President sure wasn't working to benefit America, was he.


1. Obama told illegal aliens to go and vote, saying *"When you vote, you're a citizen yourself.*"

2. After promising that Iran would never get nuclear weapons, Obama guaranteed the 7th century barbarians, nuclear weapons.

October 7 2008, in the second presidential debate: "We cannot allow Iran to get a nuclear weapon. It would be a game-changer in the region. Not only would it threaten Israel, our strongest ally in the region and one of our strongest allies in the world, but it would also create a possibility of nuclear weapons falling into the hands of terrorists. And so it's unacceptable. And I will do everything that's required to prevent it. And we will never take military options off the table"




The first is an attack on America, the second, on all of Western Civilization.


3. Hussein Obama prevented the DEA from stopping Hezbollah from selling cocaine in the US. The money was used for IED's to kill American soldiers.
Clear and evident obstruction of justice.



As you found, you couldn't find any way to deny any part of it.

As usual, just flappin' your gums, duckin' and dodgin'.....it's the Liberal way.



You, plastic, me, fantastic.


----------



## Wry Catcher

PoliticalChic said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your lies continue to be well beyond the realm of reality?  Why post such stupid comments without a scintilla of evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the Muslim President sure wasn't working to benefit America, was he.
> 
> 
> 1. Obama told illegal aliens to go and vote, saying *"When you vote, you're a citizen yourself.*"
> 
> 2. After promising that Iran would never get nuclear weapons, Obama guaranteed the 7th century barbarians, nuclear weapons.
> 
> October 7 2008, in the second presidential debate: "We cannot allow Iran to get a nuclear weapon. It would be a game-changer in the region. Not only would it threaten Israel, our strongest ally in the region and one of our strongest allies in the world, but it would also create a possibility of nuclear weapons falling into the hands of terrorists. And so it's unacceptable. And I will do everything that's required to prevent it. And we will never take military options off the table"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first is an attack on America, the second, on all of Western Civilization.
> 
> 
> 3. Hussein Obama prevented the DEA from stopping Hezbollah from selling cocaine in the US. The money was used for IED's to kill American soldiers.
> Clear and evident obstruction of justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _*You must not give false evidence against your neighbor*_.
> 
> Seems to me you've abused this commandment hundreds of times in your too many threads and posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, dope.....how could that be, since *everything I post is a fact, accurate, and correct?
> 
> 
> I notice you couldn't deny anything in the post.
> 
> So....you've simply penned another version of the usual Liberal  'is not, isssss noooootttttt!!!'
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I tried to simple down my rebuttal to you, and even that was too abstract for you to comprehend.  Sad.
> 
> Try to read my post, in bold italics over and over.  It may in time sink in and maybe lead to your salvation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the post you linked to:
> 
> Well, the Muslim President sure wasn't working to benefit America, was he.
> 
> 
> 1. Obama told illegal aliens to go and vote, saying *"When you vote, you're a citizen yourself.*"
> 
> 2. After promising that Iran would never get nuclear weapons, Obama guaranteed the 7th century barbarians, nuclear weapons.
> 
> October 7 2008, in the second presidential debate: "We cannot allow Iran to get a nuclear weapon. It would be a game-changer in the region. Not only would it threaten Israel, our strongest ally in the region and one of our strongest allies in the world, but it would also create a possibility of nuclear weapons falling into the hands of terrorists. And so it's unacceptable. And I will do everything that's required to prevent it. And we will never take military options off the table"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first is an attack on America, the second, on all of Western Civilization.
> 
> 
> 3. Hussein Obama prevented the DEA from stopping Hezbollah from selling cocaine in the US. The money was used for IED's to kill American soldiers.
> Clear and evident obstruction of justice.
> 
> 
> 
> As you found, you couldn't find any way to deny any part of it.
> 
> As usual, just flappin' your gums, duckin' and dodgin'.....it's the Liberal way.
> 
> 
> 
> You, plastic, me, fantastic.
Click to expand...


YAWN


----------



## PoliticalChic

Wry Catcher said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the Muslim President sure wasn't working to benefit America, was he.
> 
> 
> 1. Obama told illegal aliens to go and vote, saying *"When you vote, you're a citizen yourself.*"
> 
> 2. After promising that Iran would never get nuclear weapons, Obama guaranteed the 7th century barbarians, nuclear weapons.
> 
> October 7 2008, in the second presidential debate: "We cannot allow Iran to get a nuclear weapon. It would be a game-changer in the region. Not only would it threaten Israel, our strongest ally in the region and one of our strongest allies in the world, but it would also create a possibility of nuclear weapons falling into the hands of terrorists. And so it's unacceptable. And I will do everything that's required to prevent it. And we will never take military options off the table"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first is an attack on America, the second, on all of Western Civilization.
> 
> 
> 3. Hussein Obama prevented the DEA from stopping Hezbollah from selling cocaine in the US. The money was used for IED's to kill American soldiers.
> Clear and evident obstruction of justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*You must not give false evidence against your neighbor*_.
> 
> Seems to me you've abused this commandment hundreds of times in your too many threads and posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, dope.....how could that be, since *everything I post is a fact, accurate, and correct?
> 
> 
> I notice you couldn't deny anything in the post.
> 
> So....you've simply penned another version of the usual Liberal  'is not, isssss noooootttttt!!!'
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I tried to simple down my rebuttal to you, and even that was too abstract for you to comprehend.  Sad.
> 
> Try to read my post, in bold italics over and over.  It may in time sink in and maybe lead to your salvation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the post you linked to:
> 
> Well, the Muslim President sure wasn't working to benefit America, was he.
> 
> 
> 1. Obama told illegal aliens to go and vote, saying *"When you vote, you're a citizen yourself.*"
> 
> 2. After promising that Iran would never get nuclear weapons, Obama guaranteed the 7th century barbarians, nuclear weapons.
> 
> October 7 2008, in the second presidential debate: "We cannot allow Iran to get a nuclear weapon. It would be a game-changer in the region. Not only would it threaten Israel, our strongest ally in the region and one of our strongest allies in the world, but it would also create a possibility of nuclear weapons falling into the hands of terrorists. And so it's unacceptable. And I will do everything that's required to prevent it. And we will never take military options off the table"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first is an attack on America, the second, on all of Western Civilization.
> 
> 
> 3. Hussein Obama prevented the DEA from stopping Hezbollah from selling cocaine in the US. The money was used for IED's to kill American soldiers.
> Clear and evident obstruction of justice.
> 
> 
> 
> As you found, you couldn't find any way to deny any part of it.
> 
> As usual, just flappin' your gums, duckin' and dodgin'.....it's the Liberal way.
> 
> 
> 
> You, plastic, me, fantastic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YAWN
Click to expand...



Wow.....the very same response you had throughout your educational career.


----------



## P@triot

otto105 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody worked harder for the interests of Russia & Iran than Barack Obama...
> 
> The Obama administration secretly sought to give Iran access to the US financial system
> 
> 
> 
> Man, those senate republics...again may ch to do about nothing. P@rrott, whose money is it the bank?
Click to expand...

It was my money. But MaObama *illegally* handle it to Iran (who now use it for terrorism).

But hey, don’t let those pesky little facts get in the way. Just keep throwing shit at the wall and praying something sticks to justify your MaObama worship.


----------



## P@triot

Wry Catcher said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody worked harder for the interests of Russia & Iran than Barack Obama...
> 
> The Obama administration secretly sought to give Iran access to the US financial system
> 
> 
> 
> Your lies continue to be well beyond the realm of reality?  Why post such stupid comments without a scintilla of evidence.
Click to expand...

The evidence was overwhelming, snowflake. I added a link right there. On top of that, we have this evidence:

MaObama caught on “hot mic” whispering to Medvedev “tell Putin I’ll have more flexibility _after_ I am re-elected” (ie “I’ll no longer have to worry about answering to the American people”)

Telling his national security team to “stand down” when they reported that Russia was interfering in the election to assist Hillary

MaObama putting millions and millions and millions of dollars in unmarked crates loaded on an unmarked plane in the middle of the night for Iran
I could go on, but everyone is already laughing at you, so...


----------



## P@triot

I *love* when leftists accidentally prove me right... 

Team Obama is not happy about 2020 Dems attacking the former president's legacy


----------



## PoliticalChic

P@triot said:


> I *love* when leftists accidentally prove me right...
> 
> Team Obama is not happy about 2020 Dems attacking the former president's legacy


----------



## P@triot

RealDave said:


> Fuck off.  I posted a link before on the parts of the dossier that hasve been verified to be true.


In other words, the part where it said “Donald Trump”. It’s true, his name _is_ *Donald Trump*. But everything else in that dossier has proven to be 100% false. And your dumb tinfoil hat ass fell for it.


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> You do know solyndra was the only grant that lost $


You do know you post more left-wing *lies* than anyone else here on USMB?


----------



## RealDave

P@triot said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off.  I posted a link before on the parts of the dossier that hasve been verified to be true.
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, the part where it said “Donald Trump”. It’s true, his name _is_ *Donald Trump*. But everything else in that dossier has proven to be 100% false. And your dumb tinfoil hat ass fell for it.
Click to expand...

 Oh it has not.  Quit your lying.


----------



## RealDave

P@triot said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody worked harder for the interests of Russia & Iran than Barack Obama...
> 
> The Obama administration secretly sought to give Iran access to the US financial system
> 
> 
> 
> Your lies continue to be well beyond the realm of reality?  Why post such stupid comments without a scintilla of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The evidence was overwhelming, snowflake. I added a link right there. On top of that, we have this evidence:
> 
> MaObama caught on “hot mic” whispering to Medvedev “tell Putin I’ll have more flexibility _after_ I am re-elected” (ie “I’ll no longer have to worry about answering to the American people”)
> 
> Telling his national security team to “stand down” when they reported that Russia was interfering in the election to assist Hillary
> 
> MaObama putting millions and millions and millions of dollars in unmarked crates loaded on an unmarked plane in the middle of the night for Iran
> I could go on, but everyone is already laughing at you, so...
Click to expand...


Talking about nuclear disarmament treaty.  OMG OMG OMG.   Very little is done in election years.

If Obama would have come out & said how the Russians were helping Trump, you would have had total conniption fit.  Moscow Mitch knew & agreed to do nothing.  Obama went to Congressional leaders.   

"Obama administration officials sought support from bipartisan congressional leaders to send a letter to state governors to urge shoring up of their defenses of election infrastructure. But, as reported by CNN in August 2017, they were rebuffed by Republican leaders, who viewed the request as partisan, according to current and former officials briefed on the discussions."
Fact-checking Trump's claims Obama 'did nothing' to stop Russian election interference - CNNPolitics

So shove your stand down order up your fat lying ass.

Do you assfucks do anything but lie???


----------



## PoliticalChic

RealDave said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off.  I posted a link before on the parts of the dossier that hasve been verified to be true.
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, the part where it said “Donald Trump”. It’s true, his name _is_ *Donald Trump*. But everything else in that dossier has proven to be 100% false. And your dumb tinfoil hat ass fell for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh it has not.  Quit your lying.
Click to expand...



Can you document that?

Let's check:

"After 18 months of steely-eyed investigation, the only parts of the dossier that have been "confirmed" are bland factual statements -- _Moscow is a city in Russia_ -- while the untrue parts are anything having to do with Trump or his associates.

As New York Times national security reporter Matthew Rosenberg explained to MSNBC's easily excited Chris Hayes last March:

"Both journalists and others who had copies of it for a long time have not been able to report much of it out. We've heard that, you know, the FBI and the Intelligence Community believe about 30 percent of it may be accurate, but most of that 30 percent, if not all, has been non-Trump stuff."
February 7, 2018 - CARTER PAGE: AGENT 000



“Not one claim concerning Trump in the Steele Dossier has ever been verified by the FBI, according to Andrew McCabe himself in recent testimony to the House Intelligence Committee. The only confirmed fact is unsurprising: former Trump campaign adviser Carter Page traveled to Moscow on his own dime and met with various Russians—all perfectly legal.

Comey and then-CIA Director John Brennan laundered the Steele Dossier through the U.S. intelligence community to give it an aura of credibility and get it to the press. It was also used by the FBI and senior DOJ officials to secure wiretap warrants from a secret Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act (FISA) court. Then its contents, via court-authorized FISA warrants, were used to justify the illegal unmasking of the identities of wiretapped Trump officials.”                                                                                                    The Politicization of the FBI



“Agents did not believe that either the source or Mr. Steele was deliberately inventing things, according to the former official. How the dossier ended up loaded with dubious or exaggerated details remains uncertain, but the document may be the result of a high-stakes game of telephone, in which rumors and hearsay were passed from source to source.” Mueller Report Likely to Renew Scrutiny of Steele Dossier




Must be why you are known as RealDumb.


----------



## P@triot

RealDave said:


> Talking about nuclear disarmament treaty.


Bwahahaha! Why would MaObama need “more flexibility” to work on a treaty reducing nuclear arms? Every president since the nuclear bomb has worked on that with full support of the American people. You’re such a mindless little minion.


----------



## P@triot

RealDave said:


> Very little is done in election years.


When dirty Dumbocrats hold office. They are always afraid they won’t win re-election if the American people find out their true positions (and they should be).


----------



## P@triot

RealDave said:


> If Obama would have come out & said how the Russians were helping Trump, you would have had total conniption fit.


And we all know how MaObama worried sooooo much about my “conniption fits”, that he governed based on what my response would be.

Funny how the American people truly had a “conniption fit” over Obamacare, but that didn’t stop him. And they had a “conniption fit” over his unconstitutional President Memorandum granting “Dreamers” amnesty, but that didn’t stop him.

I could go on but everyone sees what a lying mindless minion you are - making up desperate excuses for the corruption of MaObama.


----------



## P@triot

RealDave said:


> Moscow Mitch knew & agreed to do nothing.  Obama went to Congressional leaders.


Bwahahaha!!! No he didn’t, *liar*. Requesting stronger cybersecurity is *not* the same as reporting that Russia was actively working to disrupt the elections in favor of Hitlery Clinton (the Russians know they can push around Dumbocrats).


----------



## P@triot

RealDave said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The evidence was overwhelming, snowflake. I added a link right there. On top of that, we have this evidence:
> 
> MaObama caught on “hot mic” whispering to Medvedev “tell Putin I’ll have more flexibility _after_ I am re-elected” (ie “I’ll no longer have to worry about answering to the American people”)
> 
> Telling his national security team to “stand down” when they reported that Russia was interfering in the election to assist Hillary
> 
> MaObama putting millions and millions and millions of dollars in unmarked crates loaded on an unmarked plane in the middle of the night for Iran
> I could go on, but everyone is already laughing at you, so...
> 
> 
> 
> So shove your stand down order up your fat lying ass. Do you assfucks do anything but lie???
Click to expand...

RealDumb is having a real meltdown. Facts _always_ do that to him.


----------



## RealDave

P@triot said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The evidence was overwhelming, snowflake. I added a link right there. On top of that, we have this evidence:
> 
> MaObama caught on “hot mic” whispering to Medvedev “tell Putin I’ll have more flexibility _after_ I am re-elected” (ie “I’ll no longer have to worry about answering to the American people”)
> 
> Telling his national security team to “stand down” when they reported that Russia was interfering in the election to assist Hillary
> 
> MaObama putting millions and millions and millions of dollars in unmarked crates loaded on an unmarked plane in the middle of the night for Iran
> I could go on, but everyone is already laughing at you, so...
> 
> 
> 
> So shove your stand down order up your fat lying ass. Do you assfucks do anything but lie???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> RealDumb is having a real meltdown. Facts _always_ do that to him.
Click to expand...

 I posted a link & you were too stupid to read it.


----------



## RealDave

P@triot said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Obama would have come out & said how the Russians were helping Trump, you would have had total conniption fit.
> 
> 
> 
> And we all know how MaObama worried sooooo much about my “conniption fits”, that he governed based on what my response would be.
> 
> Funny how the American people truly had a “conniption fit” over Obamacare, but that didn’t stop him. And they had a “conniption fit” over his unconstitutional President Memorandum granting “Dreamers” amnesty, but that didn’t stop him.
> 
> I could go on but everyone sees what a lying mindless minion you are - making up desperate excuses for the corruption of MaObama.
Click to expand...

  There was no amnesty in DACA.


----------



## RealDave

PoliticalChic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off.  I posted a link before on the parts of the dossier that hasve been verified to be true.
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, the part where it said “Donald Trump”. It’s true, his name _is_ *Donald Trump*. But everything else in that dossier has proven to be 100% false. And your dumb tinfoil hat ass fell for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh it has not.  Quit your lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can you document that?
> 
> Let's check:
> 
> "After 18 months of steely-eyed investigation, the only parts of the dossier that have been "confirmed" are bland factual statements -- _Moscow is a city in Russia_ -- while the untrue parts are anything having to do with Trump or his associates.
> 
> As New York Times national security reporter Matthew Rosenberg explained to MSNBC's easily excited Chris Hayes last March:
> 
> "Both journalists and others who had copies of it for a long time have not been able to report much of it out. We've heard that, you know, the FBI and the Intelligence Community believe about 30 percent of it may be accurate, but most of that 30 percent, if not all, has been non-Trump stuff."
> February 7, 2018 - CARTER PAGE: AGENT 000
> 
> 
> 
> “Not one claim concerning Trump in the Steele Dossier has ever been verified by the FBI, according to Andrew McCabe himself in recent testimony to the House Intelligence Committee. The only confirmed fact is unsurprising: former Trump campaign adviser Carter Page traveled to Moscow on his own dime and met with various Russians—all perfectly legal.
> 
> Comey and then-CIA Director John Brennan laundered the Steele Dossier through the U.S. intelligence community to give it an aura of credibility and get it to the press. It was also used by the FBI and senior DOJ officials to secure wiretap warrants from a secret Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act (FISA) court. Then its contents, via court-authorized FISA warrants, were used to justify the illegal unmasking of the identities of wiretapped Trump officials.”                                                                                                    The Politicization of the FBI
> 
> 
> 
> “Agents did not believe that either the source or Mr. Steele was deliberately inventing things, according to the former official. How the dossier ended up loaded with dubious or exaggerated details remains uncertain, but the document may be the result of a high-stakes game of telephone, in which rumors and hearsay were passed from source to source.” Mueller Report Likely to Renew Scrutiny of Steele Dossier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be why you are known as RealDumb.
Click to expand...

 How aboiut6 you document the items proven false.

Your mental twin said it was proven 100% false.


----------



## RealDave

P@triot said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The evidence was overwhelming, snowflake. I added a link right there. On top of that, we have this evidence:
> 
> MaObama caught on “hot mic” whispering to Medvedev “tell Putin I’ll have more flexibility _after_ I am re-elected” (ie “I’ll no longer have to worry about answering to the American people”)
> 
> Telling his national security team to “stand down” when they reported that Russia was interfering in the election to assist Hillary
> 
> MaObama putting millions and millions and millions of dollars in unmarked crates loaded on an unmarked plane in the middle of the night for Iran
> I could go on, but everyone is already laughing at you, so...
> 
> 
> 
> So shove your stand down order up your fat lying ass. Do you assfucks do anything but lie???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> RealDumb is having a real meltdown. Facts _always_ do that to him.
Click to expand...

 You posted a fact?  Really?


----------



## RealDave

P@triot said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moscow Mitch knew & agreed to do nothing.  Obama went to Congressional leaders.
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahaha!!! No he didn’t, *liar*. Requesting stronger cybersecurity is *not* the same as reporting that Russia was actively working to disrupt the elections in favor of Hitlery Clinton (the Russians know they can push around Dumbocrats).
Click to expand...

 Wow, denying the facts.  It was discussed with Congressional leaders.  Obama wanted to advise the States to beef up security & Moscow Mitch said no.


----------



## PoliticalChic

RealDave said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The evidence was overwhelming, snowflake. I added a link right there. On top of that, we have this evidence:
> 
> MaObama caught on “hot mic” whispering to Medvedev “tell Putin I’ll have more flexibility _after_ I am re-elected” (ie “I’ll no longer have to worry about answering to the American people”)
> 
> Telling his national security team to “stand down” when they reported that Russia was interfering in the election to assist Hillary
> 
> MaObama putting millions and millions and millions of dollars in unmarked crates loaded on an unmarked plane in the middle of the night for Iran
> I could go on, but everyone is already laughing at you, so...
> 
> 
> 
> So shove your stand down order up your fat lying ass. Do you assfucks do anything but lie???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> RealDumb is having a real meltdown. Facts _always_ do that to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You posted a fact?  Really?
Click to expand...




Your intent was to prove you can't read?????




After 18 months of steely-eyed investigation, the only parts of the dossier that have been "confirmed" are bland factual statements -- _Moscow is a city in Russia_ -- while the untrue parts are anything having to do with Trump or his associates.

As New York Times national security reporter Matthew Rosenberg explained to MSNBC's easily excited Chris Hayes last March:

"Both journalists and others who had copies of it for a long time have not been able to report much of it out. We've heard that, you know, the FBI and the Intelligence Community believe about 30 percent of it may be accurate, but most of that 30 percent, if not all, has been non-Trump stuff."
February 7, 2018 - CARTER PAGE: AGENT 000



“Not one claim concerning Trump in the Steele Dossier has ever been verified by the FBI, according to Andrew McCabe himself in recent testimony to the House Intelligence Committee. The only confirmed fact is unsurprising: former Trump campaign adviser Carter Page traveled to Moscow on his own dime and met with various Russians—all perfectly legal.

Comey and then-CIA Director John Brennan laundered the Steele Dossier through the U.S. intelligence community to give it an aura of credibility and get it to the press. It was also used by the FBI and senior DOJ officials to secure wiretap warrants from a secret Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act (FISA) court. Then its contents, via court-authorized FISA warrants, were used to justify the illegal unmasking of the identities of wiretapped Trump officials.” The Politicization of the FBI



“Agents did not believe that either the source or Mr. Steele was deliberately inventing things, according to the former official. How the dossier ended up loaded with dubious or exaggerated details remains uncertain, but the document may be the result of a high-stakes game of telephone, in which rumors and hearsay were passed from source to source.” Mueller Report Likely to Renew Scrutiny of Steele Dossier




Must be why you are known as RealDumb.


----------



## P@triot

RealDave said:


> There was no amnesty in DACA.


Letting them stay in the United States is not "amnesty"...it's just...uh...."letting them stay". Bwahahaha! 

What a tool. Bottom line, MaObama had absolutely no authority to alter law. Only Congress can do that. Now go have your meltdown in front of your MaObama shrine and cry that Trump is _your_ president now.


----------



## P@triot

RealDave said:


> Obama wanted to advise the States to beef up security


Exactly. Which isn't even close to the same thing as "MaObama reported to Congress that Russia was actively interfering to get Hitlery elected. He then *ordered* his National Security team to *stand* *down*.


----------



## RealDave

P@triot said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama wanted to advise the States to beef up security
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. Which isn't even close to the same thing as "MaObama reported to Congress that Russia was actively interfering to get Hitlery elected. He then *ordered* his National Security team to *stand* *down*.
Click to expand...

 You stupid assfuck.  Alerting States is taking action.  Moscow Mitch said no.


----------



## RealDave

P@triot said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no amnesty in DACA.
> 
> 
> 
> Letting them stay in the United States is not "amnesty"...it's just...uh...."letting them stay". Bwahahaha!
> 
> What a tool. Bottom line, MaObama had absolutely no authority to alter law. Only Congress can do that. Now go have your meltdown in front of your MaObama shrine and cry that Trump is _your_ president now.
Click to expand...

  If you only knew the definition of Amnesty.........


----------



## RealDave

PoliticalChic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The evidence was overwhelming, snowflake. I added a link right there. On top of that, we have this evidence:
> 
> MaObama caught on “hot mic” whispering to Medvedev “tell Putin I’ll have more flexibility _after_ I am re-elected” (ie “I’ll no longer have to worry about answering to the American people”)
> 
> Telling his national security team to “stand down” when they reported that Russia was interfering in the election to assist Hillary
> 
> MaObama putting millions and millions and millions of dollars in unmarked crates loaded on an unmarked plane in the middle of the night for Iran
> I could go on, but everyone is already laughing at you, so...
> 
> 
> 
> So shove your stand down order up your fat lying ass. Do you assfucks do anything but lie???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> RealDumb is having a real meltdown. Facts _always_ do that to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You posted a fact?  Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your intent was to prove you can't read?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 18 months of steely-eyed investigation, the only parts of the dossier that have been "confirmed" are bland factual statements -- _Moscow is a city in Russia_ -- while the untrue parts are anything having to do with Trump or his associates.
> 
> As New York Times national security reporter Matthew Rosenberg explained to MSNBC's easily excited Chris Hayes last March:
> 
> "Both journalists and others who had copies of it for a long time have not been able to report much of it out. We've heard that, you know, the FBI and the Intelligence Community believe about 30 percent of it may be accurate, but most of that 30 percent, if not all, has been non-Trump stuff."
> February 7, 2018 - CARTER PAGE: AGENT 000
> 
> 
> 
> “Not one claim concerning Trump in the Steele Dossier has ever been verified by the FBI, according to Andrew McCabe himself in recent testimony to the House Intelligence Committee. The only confirmed fact is unsurprising: former Trump campaign adviser Carter Page traveled to Moscow on his own dime and met with various Russians—all perfectly legal.
> 
> Comey and then-CIA Director John Brennan laundered the Steele Dossier through the U.S. intelligence community to give it an aura of credibility and get it to the press. It was also used by the FBI and senior DOJ officials to secure wiretap warrants from a secret Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act (FISA) court. Then its contents, via court-authorized FISA warrants, were used to justify the illegal unmasking of the identities of wiretapped Trump officials.” The Politicization of the FBI
> 
> 
> 
> “Agents did not believe that either the source or Mr. Steele was deliberately inventing things, according to the former official. How the dossier ended up loaded with dubious or exaggerated details remains uncertain, but the document may be the result of a high-stakes game of telephone, in which rumors and hearsay were passed from source to source.” Mueller Report Likely to Renew Scrutiny of Steele Dossier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be why you are known as RealDumb.
Click to expand...

 I understand you Truimpettes aren't too swift but not being able to verify is not proving it false.

For example, I can say I was playing golf by myself on evening & had a hole-in-one.   There are no witnesses so it can not be verified yet it would be true.

I could be investigating you & one of your neighbors can tell me that you dance naked in your yard when you get drunk.   I put it in my report.  I can not verify it but it does not make it false.


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do know solyndra was the only grant that lost $
> 
> 
> 
> You do know you post more left-wing *lies* than anyone else here on USMB?
Click to expand...

Didn't mean to.
Im a proud millionaire corporate guy who never voted for a dem in my life.
I'm talking the solar grants. Except for sol they made money for the gov?
Let me find a link


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do know solyndra was the only grant that lost $
> 
> 
> 
> You do know you post more left-wing *lies* than anyone else here on USMB?
Click to expand...

Phew, I try not to tell lies
This is what I meant
After Solyndra Loss, U.S. Energy Loan Program Turning A Profit
You thought this was a lie?
I THINK the auto loan bale out also was paid back in full and made money?


----------



## PoliticalChic

RealDave said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The evidence was overwhelming, snowflake. I added a link right there. On top of that, we have this evidence:
> 
> MaObama caught on “hot mic” whispering to Medvedev “tell Putin I’ll have more flexibility _after_ I am re-elected” (ie “I’ll no longer have to worry about answering to the American people”)
> 
> Telling his national security team to “stand down” when they reported that Russia was interfering in the election to assist Hillary
> 
> MaObama putting millions and millions and millions of dollars in unmarked crates loaded on an unmarked plane in the middle of the night for Iran
> I could go on, but everyone is already laughing at you, so...
> 
> 
> 
> So shove your stand down order up your fat lying ass. Do you assfucks do anything but lie???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> RealDumb is having a real meltdown. Facts _always_ do that to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You posted a fact?  Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your intent was to prove you can't read?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 18 months of steely-eyed investigation, the only parts of the dossier that have been "confirmed" are bland factual statements -- _Moscow is a city in Russia_ -- while the untrue parts are anything having to do with Trump or his associates.
> 
> As New York Times national security reporter Matthew Rosenberg explained to MSNBC's easily excited Chris Hayes last March:
> 
> "Both journalists and others who had copies of it for a long time have not been able to report much of it out. We've heard that, you know, the FBI and the Intelligence Community believe about 30 percent of it may be accurate, but most of that 30 percent, if not all, has been non-Trump stuff."
> February 7, 2018 - CARTER PAGE: AGENT 000
> 
> 
> 
> “Not one claim concerning Trump in the Steele Dossier has ever been verified by the FBI, according to Andrew McCabe himself in recent testimony to the House Intelligence Committee. The only confirmed fact is unsurprising: former Trump campaign adviser Carter Page traveled to Moscow on his own dime and met with various Russians—all perfectly legal.
> 
> Comey and then-CIA Director John Brennan laundered the Steele Dossier through the U.S. intelligence community to give it an aura of credibility and get it to the press. It was also used by the FBI and senior DOJ officials to secure wiretap warrants from a secret Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act (FISA) court. Then its contents, via court-authorized FISA warrants, were used to justify the illegal unmasking of the identities of wiretapped Trump officials.” The Politicization of the FBI
> 
> 
> 
> “Agents did not believe that either the source or Mr. Steele was deliberately inventing things, according to the former official. How the dossier ended up loaded with dubious or exaggerated details remains uncertain, but the document may be the result of a high-stakes game of telephone, in which rumors and hearsay were passed from source to source.” Mueller Report Likely to Renew Scrutiny of Steele Dossier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be why you are known as RealDumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand you Truimpettes aren't too swift but not being able to verify is not proving it false.
> 
> For example, I can say I was playing golf by myself on evening & had a hole-in-one.   There are no witnesses so it can not be verified yet it would be true.
> 
> I could be investigating you & one of your neighbors can tell me that you dance naked in your yard when you get drunk.   I put it in my report.  I can not verify it but it does not make it false.
Click to expand...




No one gives any credence to Hillary's fake dossier except for those who are RealDumb.

Raise your paw.


----------



## RealDave

PoliticalChic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> So shove your stand down order up your fat lying ass. Do you assfucks do anything but lie???
> 
> 
> 
> RealDumb is having a real meltdown. Facts _always_ do that to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You posted a fact?  Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your intent was to prove you can't read?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 18 months of steely-eyed investigation, the only parts of the dossier that have been "confirmed" are bland factual statements -- _Moscow is a city in Russia_ -- while the untrue parts are anything having to do with Trump or his associates.
> 
> As New York Times national security reporter Matthew Rosenberg explained to MSNBC's easily excited Chris Hayes last March:
> 
> "Both journalists and others who had copies of it for a long time have not been able to report much of it out. We've heard that, you know, the FBI and the Intelligence Community believe about 30 percent of it may be accurate, but most of that 30 percent, if not all, has been non-Trump stuff."
> February 7, 2018 - CARTER PAGE: AGENT 000
> 
> 
> 
> “Not one claim concerning Trump in the Steele Dossier has ever been verified by the FBI, according to Andrew McCabe himself in recent testimony to the House Intelligence Committee. The only confirmed fact is unsurprising: former Trump campaign adviser Carter Page traveled to Moscow on his own dime and met with various Russians—all perfectly legal.
> 
> Comey and then-CIA Director John Brennan laundered the Steele Dossier through the U.S. intelligence community to give it an aura of credibility and get it to the press. It was also used by the FBI and senior DOJ officials to secure wiretap warrants from a secret Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act (FISA) court. Then its contents, via court-authorized FISA warrants, were used to justify the illegal unmasking of the identities of wiretapped Trump officials.” The Politicization of the FBI
> 
> 
> 
> “Agents did not believe that either the source or Mr. Steele was deliberately inventing things, according to the former official. How the dossier ended up loaded with dubious or exaggerated details remains uncertain, but the document may be the result of a high-stakes game of telephone, in which rumors and hearsay were passed from source to source.” Mueller Report Likely to Renew Scrutiny of Steele Dossier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be why you are known as RealDumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand you Truimpettes aren't too swift but not being able to verify is not proving it false.
> 
> For example, I can say I was playing golf by myself on evening & had a hole-in-one.   There are no witnesses so it can not be verified yet it would be true.
> 
> I could be investigating you & one of your neighbors can tell me that you dance naked in your yard when you get drunk.   I put it in my report.  I can not verify it but it does not make it false.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one gives any credence to Hillary's fake dossier except for those who are RealDumb.
> 
> Raise your paw.
Click to expand...


You don't give credence to anything that is true & you instead believe Trump, Fox & Rush Limbaugh.

i


----------



## 2aguy

P@triot said:


> While the left will inevitably do what they do best (attempt to replace history with propaganda), here is the true legacy of the Barack Obama presidency...
> 
> 1. The non-stimulating stimulus. Obama’s $750,000,000-plus stimulus plan retarded economic recovery, but it did manage to shatter by gargantuan amounts the record for annual federal budget deficits and set us on the path of approximately doubling the national debt during Obama’s eight years.
> 
> 2. The unconstitutional takeover/reorganization of General Motors and Chrysler. Obama shredded over 200 years of settled bankruptcy law by placing unsecured creditors (UAW) ahead of the secured creditors (bondholders) of those companies.
> 
> 3. Seizing defeat from the jaws of victory. Obama abandoned the winning Bush/Petraeus surge strategy in Iraq, destabilizing that key country, pushing it closer to Iran as well as opening the door for Isis.
> 
> 4. Allowing the American military to fall into a state of disrepair. Well, at least he has made sure that the Navy is using expensive biofuels instead of cheap petroleum.
> 
> 5. Loss of American stature in the world. Jimmy Carter-like, he has sought to charm America’s enemies (the Castros and the Iranian ayatollahs) while disrespecting old allies like the UK and newer allies like Poland. Through his indecisiveness with Syria, his bumbling interference in Libya, his capitulation to the Iranian mullahs, his passive acquiescence to Putin’s takeover of Crimea, and his obvious belief that America owes the world apologies instead of strong leadership, he has greatly reduced respect for our country around the globe.
> 
> 6. Obamacare. ‘Nuff said.
> 
> 7. Dodd-Frank and its wicked spawn, the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau. Ditto.
> 
> 8. Hostility to fossil fuels. Using the EPA and other regulatory agencies, he has done everything he could to cripple the domestic production of cheap, reliable fossil fuels and given subsidies to political cronies and others producing green boondoggles.
> 
> 9. Disrespect for our system of government. He has shown contempt for our Constitution, for anyone who resists his power grabs, and for the American people, particularly the middle class. He seems to have tried to reduce the United States of America to a banana republic by governing in the manner of a Latin American caudillo.
> 
> 10. Weak support for police and an increase of racial tensions. You know it’s bad when the executive director of the National Association of Police Organizations is so frustrated that he publicly accuses the President of the United States of waging “war on cops.”
> 
> 10 things you won’t see the mainstream media talk about in the last 100 days of Obama’s presidency




Who is this.....bark orama.....or whoever?   I know there was a guy before President Trump with a funny sounding name...but he didn't really do that much except give 150 billion dollars in cash to terrorist countries....

Is that who you are talking about?


----------



## PoliticalChic

RealDave said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> RealDumb is having a real meltdown. Facts _always_ do that to him.
> 
> 
> 
> You posted a fact?  Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your intent was to prove you can't read?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 18 months of steely-eyed investigation, the only parts of the dossier that have been "confirmed" are bland factual statements -- _Moscow is a city in Russia_ -- while the untrue parts are anything having to do with Trump or his associates.
> 
> As New York Times national security reporter Matthew Rosenberg explained to MSNBC's easily excited Chris Hayes last March:
> 
> "Both journalists and others who had copies of it for a long time have not been able to report much of it out. We've heard that, you know, the FBI and the Intelligence Community believe about 30 percent of it may be accurate, but most of that 30 percent, if not all, has been non-Trump stuff."
> February 7, 2018 - CARTER PAGE: AGENT 000
> 
> 
> 
> “Not one claim concerning Trump in the Steele Dossier has ever been verified by the FBI, according to Andrew McCabe himself in recent testimony to the House Intelligence Committee. The only confirmed fact is unsurprising: former Trump campaign adviser Carter Page traveled to Moscow on his own dime and met with various Russians—all perfectly legal.
> 
> Comey and then-CIA Director John Brennan laundered the Steele Dossier through the U.S. intelligence community to give it an aura of credibility and get it to the press. It was also used by the FBI and senior DOJ officials to secure wiretap warrants from a secret Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act (FISA) court. Then its contents, via court-authorized FISA warrants, were used to justify the illegal unmasking of the identities of wiretapped Trump officials.” The Politicization of the FBI
> 
> 
> 
> “Agents did not believe that either the source or Mr. Steele was deliberately inventing things, according to the former official. How the dossier ended up loaded with dubious or exaggerated details remains uncertain, but the document may be the result of a high-stakes game of telephone, in which rumors and hearsay were passed from source to source.” Mueller Report Likely to Renew Scrutiny of Steele Dossier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be why you are known as RealDumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand you Truimpettes aren't too swift but not being able to verify is not proving it false.
> 
> For example, I can say I was playing golf by myself on evening & had a hole-in-one.   There are no witnesses so it can not be verified yet it would be true.
> 
> I could be investigating you & one of your neighbors can tell me that you dance naked in your yard when you get drunk.   I put it in my report.  I can not verify it but it does not make it false.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one gives any credence to Hillary's fake dossier except for those who are RealDumb.
> 
> Raise your paw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't give credence to anything that is true & you instead believe Trump, Fox & Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> i
Click to expand...




Were any of those three quoted in my post?

No?

Seems there are lots of things wrong with you.



Playing dumb may be your best approach, but insanity is your best defense.


Your best hope is to sign on to one of those concussion lawsuits....


----------



## PoliticalChic

2aguy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> While the left will inevitably do what they do best (attempt to replace history with propaganda), here is the true legacy of the Barack Obama presidency...
> 
> 1. The non-stimulating stimulus. Obama’s $750,000,000-plus stimulus plan retarded economic recovery, but it did manage to shatter by gargantuan amounts the record for annual federal budget deficits and set us on the path of approximately doubling the national debt during Obama’s eight years.
> 
> 2. The unconstitutional takeover/reorganization of General Motors and Chrysler. Obama shredded over 200 years of settled bankruptcy law by placing unsecured creditors (UAW) ahead of the secured creditors (bondholders) of those companies.
> 
> 3. Seizing defeat from the jaws of victory. Obama abandoned the winning Bush/Petraeus surge strategy in Iraq, destabilizing that key country, pushing it closer to Iran as well as opening the door for Isis.
> 
> 4. Allowing the American military to fall into a state of disrepair. Well, at least he has made sure that the Navy is using expensive biofuels instead of cheap petroleum.
> 
> 5. Loss of American stature in the world. Jimmy Carter-like, he has sought to charm America’s enemies (the Castros and the Iranian ayatollahs) while disrespecting old allies like the UK and newer allies like Poland. Through his indecisiveness with Syria, his bumbling interference in Libya, his capitulation to the Iranian mullahs, his passive acquiescence to Putin’s takeover of Crimea, and his obvious belief that America owes the world apologies instead of strong leadership, he has greatly reduced respect for our country around the globe.
> 
> 6. Obamacare. ‘Nuff said.
> 
> 7. Dodd-Frank and its wicked spawn, the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau. Ditto.
> 
> 8. Hostility to fossil fuels. Using the EPA and other regulatory agencies, he has done everything he could to cripple the domestic production of cheap, reliable fossil fuels and given subsidies to political cronies and others producing green boondoggles.
> 
> 9. Disrespect for our system of government. He has shown contempt for our Constitution, for anyone who resists his power grabs, and for the American people, particularly the middle class. He seems to have tried to reduce the United States of America to a banana republic by governing in the manner of a Latin American caudillo.
> 
> 10. Weak support for police and an increase of racial tensions. You know it’s bad when the executive director of the National Association of Police Organizations is so frustrated that he publicly accuses the President of the United States of waging “war on cops.”
> 
> 10 things you won’t see the mainstream media talk about in the last 100 days of Obama’s presidency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is this.....bark orama.....or whoever?   I know there was a guy before President Trump with a funny sounding name...but he didn't really do that much except give 150 billion dollars in cash to terrorist countries....
> 
> Is that who you are talking about?
Click to expand...




But.....but.....didn't the Liberals tell us Hussein was Jesus, and the messiah....and God????


Didn't he heal the earth, and make the oceans recede???????


----------



## 2aguy

PoliticalChic said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> While the left will inevitably do what they do best (attempt to replace history with propaganda), here is the true legacy of the Barack Obama presidency...
> 
> 1. The non-stimulating stimulus. Obama’s $750,000,000-plus stimulus plan retarded economic recovery, but it did manage to shatter by gargantuan amounts the record for annual federal budget deficits and set us on the path of approximately doubling the national debt during Obama’s eight years.
> 
> 2. The unconstitutional takeover/reorganization of General Motors and Chrysler. Obama shredded over 200 years of settled bankruptcy law by placing unsecured creditors (UAW) ahead of the secured creditors (bondholders) of those companies.
> 
> 3. Seizing defeat from the jaws of victory. Obama abandoned the winning Bush/Petraeus surge strategy in Iraq, destabilizing that key country, pushing it closer to Iran as well as opening the door for Isis.
> 
> 4. Allowing the American military to fall into a state of disrepair. Well, at least he has made sure that the Navy is using expensive biofuels instead of cheap petroleum.
> 
> 5. Loss of American stature in the world. Jimmy Carter-like, he has sought to charm America’s enemies (the Castros and the Iranian ayatollahs) while disrespecting old allies like the UK and newer allies like Poland. Through his indecisiveness with Syria, his bumbling interference in Libya, his capitulation to the Iranian mullahs, his passive acquiescence to Putin’s takeover of Crimea, and his obvious belief that America owes the world apologies instead of strong leadership, he has greatly reduced respect for our country around the globe.
> 
> 6. Obamacare. ‘Nuff said.
> 
> 7. Dodd-Frank and its wicked spawn, the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau. Ditto.
> 
> 8. Hostility to fossil fuels. Using the EPA and other regulatory agencies, he has done everything he could to cripple the domestic production of cheap, reliable fossil fuels and given subsidies to political cronies and others producing green boondoggles.
> 
> 9. Disrespect for our system of government. He has shown contempt for our Constitution, for anyone who resists his power grabs, and for the American people, particularly the middle class. He seems to have tried to reduce the United States of America to a banana republic by governing in the manner of a Latin American caudillo.
> 
> 10. Weak support for police and an increase of racial tensions. You know it’s bad when the executive director of the National Association of Police Organizations is so frustrated that he publicly accuses the President of the United States of waging “war on cops.”
> 
> 10 things you won’t see the mainstream media talk about in the last 100 days of Obama’s presidency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is this.....bark orama.....or whoever?   I know there was a guy before President Trump with a funny sounding name...but he didn't really do that much except give 150 billion dollars in cash to terrorist countries....
> 
> Is that who you are talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But.....but.....didn't the Liberals tell us Hussein was Jesus, and the messiah....and God????
> 
> 
> Didn't he heal the earth, and make the oceans recede???????
Click to expand...



No....he told us that when he was running for office.......you know, when he wrote his two autobiographies....well...bill ayers wrote that at least......


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> I THINK the auto loan bale out also was paid back in full and made money?


Well thinking isn’t the strong point of the left. The auto makers took the TARP (Toxic Asset Relief Program) money from the Bush Administration and “paid off” the Obama bailout. Then they kept the Obama bailout money. And you dumb asses bought into the *lie*.


> Q: Did General Motors repay its TARP loan from the Treasury with other TARP money?
> 
> A: Yes. GM repaid the *loan portion* of the automaker bailout ahead of schedule, with interest. *It used TARP money it had already received but hadn’t spent*. And taxpayers are still stuck with GM stock that isn’t worth what was paid for it.


The American taxpayer got screwed. But that’s what happens with failed left-wing socialism.

General Motors' Debt - FactCheck.org


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Vigilante said:


>


One of the best Posters on this board was banned??!! You fucking people are a bunch of pansyass crybabies..


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> I THINK the auto loan bale out also was paid back in full and made money?
> 
> 
> 
> Well thinking isn’t the strong point of the left. The auto makers took the TARP (Toxic Asset Relief Program) money from the Bush Administration and “paid off” the Obama bailout. Then they kept the Obama bailout money. And you dumb asses bought into the *lie*.
> 
> 
> 
> Q: Did General Motors repay its TARP loan from the Treasury with other TARP money?
> 
> A: Yes. GM repaid the *loan portion* of the automaker bailout ahead of schedule, with interest. *It used TARP money it had already received but hadn’t spent*. And taxpayers are still stuck with GM stock that isn’t worth what was paid for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The American taxpayer got screwed. But that’s what happens with failed left-wing socialism.
> 
> General Motors' Debt - FactCheck.org
Click to expand...

I stand corrected, something below you.
Factcheck is useful when it agrees with one.
notice you didn't mention Sol
Yndra?
Did you read the article?
We decided such a principled patriot (the last refuge of the scoundel) has returned his socialist VA SS Medicare benefits?
Have you ever wondered defaming other posters says something about you?
It's called projection
And omg the stock went down? Good ol American way of life?


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> notice you didn't mention Sol
> Yndra?


I mention Solyndra every chance I get. It is the perfect example of Obama corruption. White House emails show that Obama knew Solyndra would file bankruptcy even with the unconstitutional bailout - and he still gave them half a *billion* dollars. He stuffed the bank accounts of all of his pals and supporters. They in turn made sure his re-election campaign was extremely well financed. The worst corruption.


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> We decided such a principled patriot (the last refuge of the scoundel) has returned his socialist VA SS Medicare benefits?


When the government returns 100% of the money they *stole* from me for an unconstitutional purpose, I will absolutely return the unconstitutional “VA SS Medicare benefits”. Until then, I’m goin to suck those benefits dry. Even when I don’t need them. I’m getting every cent back that I can and I’m going to do my best to burden that illegal/unconstitutional bullshit into collapse.


----------



## candycorn

Legacy:
OBL is dead
GM is alive
The market is up
Unemployment is down
We’re no longer spilling blood by the gallon in the ME
Gas is around 2 bucks a gallon.

Thank you Mr. President.


----------



## P@triot

candycorn said:


> Legacy:
> OBL is dead
> GM is alive
> The market is up
> Unemployment is down
> We’re no longer spilling blood by the gallon in the ME
> Gas is around 2 bucks a gallon.
> 
> Thank you Mr. President.


Yeah...you've copied and pasted this astoundingly ignorant nonsense dozens of times. Each time, you've been laughed out of the thread.

Osama Bin Laden was caught using the "enhanced interrogation" techniques that MaObama decried. And oh yeah, he promised to close Guantanamo Bay within 90 days of taking office. 11 years later, it remains OPEN.

GM is a train wreck, the bailout was unconstitutional, and the whole thing added to the $21 trillion debt (of which MaObama single-handedly owns nearly 50% of himself)

The market was a disaster under MaObama and the Dumbocrats. Thank you Republicans for rescuing us from *failed* left-wing policy (as you _always_ do)

Unemployment was a disaster under MaObama and the Dumbocrats (went from 7% to over 10%). Thank you Republicans for rescuing us from *failed* left-wing policy (as you _always_ do)

There was no blood being spilled in the Middle East until MaObama took over and sent the whole damn thing on fire with his pro-muslim policies. He owns the now infamous "arab spring" mess. Riots, unrest, and blood spilt everywhere - giving rise to ISIS (who he also armed).

Gas went from $1.89 to over $4 per gallon under MaObama and the Dumbocrats. Thank you Republicans for rescuing us from *failed* left-wing policy (as you _always_ do
Not sure why you're obsessed with denying reality.


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> We decided such a principled patriot (the last refuge of the scoundel) has returned his socialist VA SS Medicare benefits?
> 
> 
> 
> When the government returns 100% of the money they *stole* from me for an unconstitutional purpose, I will absolutely return the unconstitutional “VA SS Medicare benefits”. Until then, I’m goin to suck those benefits dry. Even when I don’t need them. I’m getting every cent back that I can and I’m going to do my best to burden that illegal/unconstitutional bullshit into collapse.
Click to expand...


Nice Christian selfish reply and excuse.
PHD in constitutional law?
At least we got you to admit sucking off socialist benefits


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Legacy:
> OBL is dead
> GM is alive
> The market is up
> Unemployment is down
> We’re no longer spilling blood by the gallon in the ME
> Gas is around 2 bucks a gallon.
> 
> Thank you Mr. President.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...you've copied and pasted this astoundingly ignorant nonsense dozens of times. Each time, you've been laughed out of the thread.
> 
> Osama Bin Laden was caught using the "enhanced interrogation" techniques that MaObama decried. And oh yeah, he promised to close Guantanamo Bay within 90 days of taking office. 11 years later, it remains OPEN.
> 
> GM is a train wreck, the bailout was unconstitutional, and the whole thing added to the $21 trillion debt (of which MaObama single-handedly owns nearly 50% of himself)
> 
> The market was a disaster under MaObama and the Dumbocrats. Thank you Republicans for rescuing us from *failed* left-wing policy (as you _always_ do)
> 
> Unemployment was a disaster under MaObama and the Dumbocrats (went from 7% to over 10%). Thank you Republicans for rescuing us from *failed* left-wing policy (as you _always_ do)
> 
> There was no blood being spilled in the Middle East until MaObama took over and sent the whole damn thing on fire with his pro-muslim policies. He owns the now infamous "arab spring" mess. Riots, unrest, and blood spilt everywhere - giving rise to ISIS (who he also armed).
> 
> Gas went from $1.89 to over $4 per gallon under MaObama and the Dumbocrats. Thank you Republicans for rescuing us from *failed* left-wing policy (as you _always_ do
> Not sure why you're obsessed with denying reality.
Click to expand...

Dumbocrats
Why read more from a blind SS rube


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> At least we got you to admit sucking off socialist benefits


Um...no you didn’t. I’ve *never* taken a single “benefit” yet. There is a difference between taking them and planning to. Reading isn’t your strong point, is it?

Again, return my money, allow me to opt out, and I’ll never use that failed government garbage. But thinking you have me in a “gotcha” because you *force* me to pay into something and then not expect me to try to get some of it back is a special kind of stupid that could only come from a leftist.


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> Dumbocrats Why read more from a blind SS rube


Can’t stand facts...you’re definitely a Dumbocrat!


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbocrats Why read more from a blind SS rube
> 
> 
> 
> Can’t stand facts...you’re definitely a Dumbocrat!
Click to expand...

You mean the fake facts that I gave the response too.?
Have to have a knower garden insult on there don't we.
You do know that's the first rule of decent debate?
Don't insult, you lose
You do know the study said the more you watch knees news the dumber you get?
I guess you believe the Obama you can keep your plan too?
Keep sucking off your socialist benefits


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least we got you to admit sucking off socialist benefits
> 
> 
> 
> Um...no you didn’t. I’ve *never* taken a single “benefit” yet. There is a difference between taking them and planning to. Reading isn’t your strong point, is it?
> 
> Again, return my money, allow me to opt out, and I’ll never use that failed government garbage. But thinking you have me in a “gotcha” because you *force* me to pay into something and then not expect me to try to get some of it back is a special kind of stupid that could only come from a leftist.
Click to expand...


----------



## ph3iron

ph3iron said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least we got you to admit sucking off socialist benefits
> 
> 
> 
> Um...no you didn’t. I’ve *never* taken a single “benefit” yet. There is a difference between taking them and planning to. Reading isn’t your strong point, is it?
> 
> Again, return my money, allow me to opt out, and I’ll never use that failed government garbage. But thinking you have me in a “gotcha” because you *force* me to pay into something and then not expect me to try to get some of it back is a special kind of stupid that could only come from a leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I thought it was taking and returning.
So you are a taker?
You can easily return it, called a cheque


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Legacy:
> OBL is dead
> GM is alive
> The market is up
> Unemployment is down
> We’re no longer spilling blood by the gallon in the ME
> Gas is around 2 bucks a gallon.
> 
> Thank you Mr. President.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...you've copied and pasted this astoundingly ignorant nonsense dozens of times. Each time, you've been laughed out of the thread.
> 
> Osama Bin Laden was caught using the "enhanced interrogation" techniques that MaObama decried. And oh yeah, he promised to close Guantanamo Bay within 90 days of taking office. 11 years later, it remains OPEN.
> 
> GM is a train wreck, the bailout was unconstitutional, and the whole thing added to the $21 trillion debt (of which MaObama single-handedly owns nearly 50% of himself)
> 
> The market was a disaster under MaObama and the Dumbocrats. Thank you Republicans for rescuing us from *failed* left-wing policy (as you _always_ do)
> 
> Unemployment was a disaster under MaObama and the Dumbocrats (went from 7% to over 10%). Thank you Republicans for rescuing us from *failed* left-wing policy (as you _always_ do)
> 
> There was no blood being spilled in the Middle East until MaObama took over and sent the whole damn thing on fire with his pro-muslim policies. He owns the now infamous "arab spring" mess. Riots, unrest, and blood spilt everywhere - giving rise to ISIS (who he also armed).
> 
> Gas went from $1.89 to over $4 per gallon under MaObama and the Dumbocrats. Thank you Republicans for rescuing us from *failed* left-wing policy (as you _always_ do
> Not sure why you're obsessed with denying reality.
Click to expand...

Glad you still support our vagina grabber and daughter screwer


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbocrats Why read more from a blind SS rube
> 
> 
> 
> Can’t stand facts...you’re definitely a Dumbocrat!
Click to expand...

I took more antiacids and forced myself to read your latest blind conman screed.
Just on gas prices, do you ever read too? Love quoting O's highest and the cons lowest!!! Hilarious 
Gas Station Price Charts - Local & National Historical Average Trends - GasBuddy.com


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> I guess you believe the Obama you can keep your plan too?


Nah...we all know Obama is a pathological *liar*. I didn't believe him back when he adamantly insisted that was the case, hundreds and hundreds of times.

But I can't wait to see how you try to _twist_ this one!


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> Glad you still support our vagina grabber and daughter screwer


Wow...that's vulgar. And you have the audacity to complain about others being vulgar? By the way, please remove the shiny tinfoil hat that the Dumbocrats gave you. Trump hasn't slept with his daughter. Sorry to disappoint you (we all know how the left has the most disturbing sexual deviant fantasies).


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> Love quoting O's highest and the cons lowest!!!


If you actually _did_ love "quoting O's highest" and "the con's lowest", you would have. The fact that you didn't is glaring!


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> Love quoting O's highest and the cons lowest!!!


This _will_ sting a bit, sweetie...

Thank Obama for $4 Gas | National Review

Is Obama to Blame for $4 Gasoline? - FactCheck.org

Is Gasoline Cheaper Under President Obama?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Obama's legacy in two works....

FAILED PRESIDENCY


----------



## ph3iron

Grampa Murked U said:


> Obama's legacy in two works....
> 
> FAILED PRESIDENCY


Weeeell my daughter started a $150 mm business under Obama.
A few more brains than though?


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love quoting O's highest and the cons lowest!!!
> 
> 
> 
> If you actually _did_ love "quoting O's highest" and "the con's lowest", you would have. The fact that you didn't is glaring!
Click to expand...

I just gave you the graph to see for yourself.
just noted you didn't quote Obamas cheapest price


----------



## ph3iron

ph3iron said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love quoting O's highest and the cons lowest!!!
> 
> 
> 
> If you actually _did_ love "quoting O's highest" and "the con's lowest", you would have. The fact that you didn't is glaring!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just gave you the graph to see for yourself.
> just noted you didn't quote Obamas cheapest price
Click to expand...


Not that us millionaire don lovers care but since you don't seem to read the graph
Obamas lowest 1.69
Highest 3.99
Dons lowest 2.15
Highest 2.84
I don't even look at the price, just fill it up.
Guess you are the same?


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you still support our vagina grabber and daughter screwer
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...that's vulgar. And you have the audacity to complain about others being vulgar? By the way, please remove the shiny tinfoil hat that the Dumbocrats gave you. Trump hasn't slept with his daughter. Sorry to disappoint you (we all know how the left has the most disturbing sexual deviant fantasies).
Click to expand...

its the right who is always talking gay sex.
No one said he screwed his daughter, just wanted to.
I guess you don't believe his video or him bragging or dragging his wife by the hair before rapimg hereither?
Terrific role model.
I love him.
Must go and rape my wife after this 15 min


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you still support our vagina grabber and daughter screwer
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...that's vulgar. And you have the audacity to complain about others being vulgar? By the way, please remove the shiny tinfoil hat that the Dumbocrats gave you. Trump hasn't slept with his daughter. Sorry to disappoint you (we all know how the left has the most disturbing sexual deviant fantasies).
Click to expand...


Dumbo rats is pretty jeuvenile and vulgar.
I just quote my hero.
Now his language is not allowed on the radio, too vulgar.
Did you know that?
A Pres language not allowed?
These darn commies....


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you believe the Obama you can keep your plan too?
> 
> 
> 
> Nah...we all know Obama is a pathological *liar*. I didn't believe him back when he adamantly insisted that was the case, hundreds and hundreds of times.
> 
> But I can't wait to see how you try to _twist_ this one!
Click to expand...


Easy, Just post a site devoted to his lies.
Like my heroes 12000 lies in 1/4 f the uppity nixxers time


----------



## ph3iron

ph3iron said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you believe the Obama you can keep your plan too?
> 
> 
> 
> Nah...we all know Obama is a pathological *liar*. I didn't believe him back when he adamantly insisted that was the case, hundreds and hundreds of times.
> 
> But I can't wait to see how you try to _twist_ this one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Easy, Just post a site devoted to his lies.
> Like my heroes 12000 lies in 1/4 f the uppity nixxers time
Click to expand...

We all know, love it.
Old white farts like patriot and I.
Minds totally made up


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> While the left will inevitably do what they do best (attempt to replace history with propaganda), here is the true legacy of the Barack Obama presidency...
> 
> 1. The non-stimulating stimulus. Obama’s $750,000,000-plus stimulus plan retarded economic recovery, but it did manage to shatter by gargantuan amounts the record for annual federal budget deficits and set us on the path of approximately doubling the national debt during Obama’s eight years.
> 
> 2. The unconstitutional takeover/reorganization of General Motors and Chrysler. Obama shredded over 200 years of settled bankruptcy law by placing unsecured creditors (UAW) ahead of the secured creditors (bondholders) of those companies.
> 
> 3. Seizing defeat from the jaws of victory. Obama abandoned the winning Bush/Petraeus surge strategy in Iraq, destabilizing that key country, pushing it closer to Iran as well as opening the door for Isis.
> 
> 4. Allowing the American military to fall into a state of disrepair. Well, at least he has made sure that the Navy is using expensive biofuels instead of cheap petroleum.
> 
> 5. Loss of American stature in the world. Jimmy Carter-like, he has sought to charm America’s enemies (the Castros and the Iranian ayatollahs) while disrespecting old allies like the UK and newer allies like Poland. Through his indecisiveness with Syria, his bumbling interference in Libya, his capitulation to the Iranian mullahs, his passive acquiescence to Putin’s takeover of Crimea, and his obvious belief that America owes the world apologies instead of strong leadership, he has greatly reduced respect for our country around the globe.
> 
> 6. Obamacare. ‘Nuff said.
> 
> 7. Dodd-Frank and its wicked spawn, the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau. Ditto.
> 
> 8. Hostility to fossil fuels. Using the EPA and other regulatory agencies, he has done everything he could to cripple the domestic production of cheap, reliable fossil fuels and given subsidies to political cronies and others producing green boondoggles.
> 
> 9. Disrespect for our system of government. He has shown contempt for our Constitution, for anyone who resists his power grabs, and for the American people, particularly the middle class. He seems to have tried to reduce the United States of America to a banana republic by governing in the manner of a Latin American caudillo.
> 
> 10. Weak support for police and an increase of racial tensions. You know it’s bad when the executive director of the National Association of Police Organizations is so frustrated that he publicly accuses the President of the United States of waging “war on cops.”
> 
> 10 things you won’t see the mainstream media talk about in the last 100 days of Obama’s presidency



I presume you never read the other side?
This darn uppity nixxer 
I hate him and love my vagina grabber
28 Of Barack Obama’s Greatest Achievements As President Of The United States


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> While the left will inevitably do what they do best (attempt to replace history with propaganda), here is the true legacy of the Barack Obama presidency...
> 
> 1. The non-stimulating stimulus. Obama’s $750,000,000-plus stimulus plan retarded economic recovery, but it did manage to shatter by gargantuan amounts the record for annual federal budget deficits and set us on the path of approximately doubling the national debt during Obama’s eight years.
> 
> 2. The unconstitutional takeover/reorganization of General Motors and Chrysler. Obama shredded over 200 years of settled bankruptcy law by placing unsecured creditors (UAW) ahead of the secured creditors (bondholders) of those companies.
> 
> 3. Seizing defeat from the jaws of victory. Obama abandoned the winning Bush/Petraeus surge strategy in Iraq, destabilizing that key country, pushing it closer to Iran as well as opening the door for Isis.
> 
> 4. Allowing the American military to fall into a state of disrepair. Well, at least he has made sure that the Navy is using expensive biofuels instead of cheap petroleum.
> 
> 5. Loss of American stature in the world. Jimmy Carter-like, he has sought to charm America’s enemies (the Castros and the Iranian ayatollahs) while disrespecting old allies like the UK and newer allies like Poland. Through his indecisiveness with Syria, his bumbling interference in Libya, his capitulation to the Iranian mullahs, his passive acquiescence to Putin’s takeover of Crimea, and his obvious belief that America owes the world apologies instead of strong leadership, he has greatly reduced respect for our country around the globe.
> 
> 6. Obamacare. ‘Nuff said.
> 
> 7. Dodd-Frank and its wicked spawn, the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau. Ditto.
> 
> 8. Hostility to fossil fuels. Using the EPA and other regulatory agencies, he has done everything he could to cripple the domestic production of cheap, reliable fossil fuels and given subsidies to political cronies and others producing green boondoggles.
> 
> 9. Disrespect for our system of government. He has shown contempt for our Constitution, for anyone who resists his power grabs, and for the American people, particularly the middle class. He seems to have tried to reduce the United States of America to a banana republic by governing in the manner of a Latin American caudillo.
> 
> 10. Weak support for police and an increase of racial tensions. You know it’s bad when the executive director of the National Association of Police Organizations is so frustrated that he publicly accuses the President of the United States of waging “war on cops.”
> 
> 10 things you won’t see the mainstream media talk about in the last 100 days of Obama’s presidency


I could have guessed, the blaze and national review.
Nothing like quoting both sides, essential in high level research.
Unknown in our old white fart zero college forum


----------



## Meathead

ph3iron said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> While the left will inevitably do what they do best (attempt to replace history with propaganda), here is the true legacy of the Barack Obama presidency...
> 
> 1. The non-stimulating stimulus. Obama’s $750,000,000-plus stimulus plan retarded economic recovery, but it did manage to shatter by gargantuan amounts the record for annual federal budget deficits and set us on the path of approximately doubling the national debt during Obama’s eight years.
> 
> 2. The unconstitutional takeover/reorganization of General Motors and Chrysler. Obama shredded over 200 years of settled bankruptcy law by placing unsecured creditors (UAW) ahead of the secured creditors (bondholders) of those companies.
> 
> 3. Seizing defeat from the jaws of victory. Obama abandoned the winning Bush/Petraeus surge strategy in Iraq, destabilizing that key country, pushing it closer to Iran as well as opening the door for Isis.
> 
> 4. Allowing the American military to fall into a state of disrepair. Well, at least he has made sure that the Navy is using expensive biofuels instead of cheap petroleum.
> 
> 5. Loss of American stature in the world. Jimmy Carter-like, he has sought to charm America’s enemies (the Castros and the Iranian ayatollahs) while disrespecting old allies like the UK and newer allies like Poland. Through his indecisiveness with Syria, his bumbling interference in Libya, his capitulation to the Iranian mullahs, his passive acquiescence to Putin’s takeover of Crimea, and his obvious belief that America owes the world apologies instead of strong leadership, he has greatly reduced respect for our country around the globe.
> 
> 6. Obamacare. ‘Nuff said.
> 
> 7. Dodd-Frank and its wicked spawn, the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau. Ditto.
> 
> 8. Hostility to fossil fuels. Using the EPA and other regulatory agencies, he has done everything he could to cripple the domestic production of cheap, reliable fossil fuels and given subsidies to political cronies and others producing green boondoggles.
> 
> 9. Disrespect for our system of government. He has shown contempt for our Constitution, for anyone who resists his power grabs, and for the American people, particularly the middle class. He seems to have tried to reduce the United States of America to a banana republic by governing in the manner of a Latin American caudillo.
> 
> 10. Weak support for police and an increase of racial tensions. You know it’s bad when the executive director of the National Association of Police Organizations is so frustrated that he publicly accuses the President of the United States of waging “war on cops.”
> 
> 10 things you won’t see the mainstream media talk about in the last 100 days of Obama’s presidency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I presume you never read the other side?
> This darn uppity nixxer
> I hate him and love my vagina grabber
> 28 Of Barack Obama’s Greatest Achievements As President Of The United States
Click to expand...

Won the Nobel Peace Prize in 2009 “for his extraordinary efforts to strengthen international diplomacy and cooperation between peoples”

LOL


----------



## P@triot

*1.* Imagine the arrogance of worrying about your “legacy”

*2.* Even Obama knows Biden is an absolute buffoon 

Obama worries Biden’s 2020 bid could ‘damage his legacy’


----------



## P@triot

Barack Obama vehemently denounced the Patriot Act as a Senator and swore he would close Gitmo within 90 days as a candidate.

Instead, he weaponized government and abused the powers of the Patriot Act.

Breaking: Inspector General delivers draft report of FISA abuses under Obama to AG Barr


----------



## P@triot

Only a liar and an asshole would attempt to claim that it was "their money". Everybody knows exactly what happened. Obama paid a *ransom* for the hostages and a *bribe* for the nuclear deal.


> Washington (CNN)The Obama administration *secretly* arranged a plane delivery of $400 million in cash on the same day *Iran released four American prisoners* and formally implemented the nuclear deal, US officials confirmed Wednesday.


MaObama put $400 million into the hands of the #1 nation for state-sponsored terrorism.

US sent plane with $400 million in cash to Iran - CNNPolitics


----------



## irosie91

P@triot said:


> Only a liar and an asshole would attempt to claim that it was "their money". Everybody knows exactly what happened. Obama paid a *ransom* for the hostages and a *bribe* for the nuclear deal.
> 
> 
> 
> Washington (CNN)The Obama administration *secretly* arranged a plane delivery of $400 million in cash on the same day *Iran released four American prisoners* and formally implemented the nuclear deal, US officials confirmed Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> MaObama put $400 million into the hands of the #1 nation for state-sponsored terrorism.
> 
> US sent plane with $400 million in cash to Iran - CNNPolitics
Click to expand...



Obama  "cartered out..."     Nice guy ----but not up to the task of dealing with the
Iranian thugs


----------



## AntonToo

P@triot said:


> Only a liar and an asshole would attempt to claim that it was "their money". *Everybody knows exactly what happened. *Obama paid a *ransom* for the hostages and a *bribe* for the nuclear deal.
> 
> 
> 
> Washington (CNN)The Obama administration *secretly* arranged a plane delivery of $400 million in cash on the same day *Iran released four American prisoners* and formally implemented the nuclear deal, US officials confirmed Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> MaObama put $400 million into the hands of the #1 nation for state-sponsored terrorism.
> 
> US sent plane with $400 million in cash to Iran - CNNPolitics
Click to expand...


*Obviously not you though.*

400 million was Iranian payment in the 1970's for American arms that were never delivered.

5 Things You Need to Know About the $400 Million America Sent to Iran


----------



## irosie91

antontoo said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a liar and an asshole would attempt to claim that it was "their money". *Everybody knows exactly what happened. *Obama paid a *ransom* for the hostages and a *bribe* for the nuclear deal.
> 
> 
> 
> Washington (CNN)The Obama administration *secretly* arranged a plane delivery of $400 million in cash on the same day *Iran released four American prisoners* and formally implemented the nuclear deal, US officials confirmed Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> MaObama put $400 million into the hands of the #1 nation for state-sponsored terrorism.
> 
> US sent plane with $400 million in cash to Iran - CNNPolitics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Obviously not you though.*
> 
> 400 million was Iranian payment in the 1970's for American arms that were never delivered.
> 
> 5 Things You Need to Know About the $400 Million America Sent to Iran
Click to expand...


not an excuse-----IRAN IS A CRIMINAL ENTITY


----------



## P@triot

antontoo said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a liar and an asshole would attempt to claim that it was "their money". *Everybody knows exactly what happened. *Obama paid a *ransom* for the hostages and a *bribe* for the nuclear deal.
> 
> 
> 
> Washington (CNN)The Obama administration *secretly* arranged a plane delivery of $400 million in cash on the same day *Iran released four American prisoners* and formally implemented the nuclear deal, US officials confirmed Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> MaObama put $400 million into the hands of the #1 nation for state-sponsored terrorism.
> 
> US sent plane with $400 million in cash to Iran - CNNPolitics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Obviously not you though.*
Click to expand...

Obviously it was though. See, you don't place $400 million on an unmarked plane in the middle of the night. That kind of money gets *WIRE TRANSFERRED* in real time. You don't risk it being stolen, the plane crashing or being hijacked, Iran claiming it was never received, etc.

Unless...of course...you're trying to keep it off the books. _Oops_.

It's ok. We all realize you're a mindless little minion who can't think. Hang in there 'lil buddy


----------



## AntonToo

P@triot said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a liar and an asshole would attempt to claim that it was "their money". *Everybody knows exactly what happened. *Obama paid a *ransom* for the hostages and a *bribe* for the nuclear deal.
> 
> 
> 
> Washington (CNN)The Obama administration *secretly* arranged a plane delivery of $400 million in cash on the same day *Iran released four American prisoners* and formally implemented the nuclear deal, US officials confirmed Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> MaObama put $400 million into the hands of the #1 nation for state-sponsored terrorism.
> 
> US sent plane with $400 million in cash to Iran - CNNPolitics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Obviously not you though.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously it was though. See, you don't place $400 million on an unmarked plane in the middle of the night. That kind of money gets *WIRE TRANSFERRED* in real time. You don't risk it being stolen, the plane crashing or being hijacked, Iran claiming it was never received, etc.
> 
> Unless...of course...you're trying to keep it off the books. _Oops_.
> 
> It's ok. We all realize you're a mindless little minion who can't think. Hang in there 'lil buddy
Click to expand...


Dumbass, talk less read more. Straight from the link I gave you:

$400 million was being shipped over 6000 miles for deposit in Iran’s treasury.* “Normally you’d use a bank transfer,”* says Sick. *“But Congress banned dollar transfers to Iran*, so the government had to find another way. So they bought foreign currency, and transferred it in cash.”


----------



## NotfooledbyW

P@triot, post: 23299051 





P@triot said:


> Unless...of course...you're trying to keep it off the books. _Oops_.



It was not off the books you lying sack. 


The Treasury IG examined the payments and reported in November 2016 that it had received verbal assurance from the Justice Department "that the settlement comports with the VTVPA." In its semiannual report to Congress in March 2017, the IG said the payment was made "after receiving necessary information and authorizations from the Departments of Justice and State."


It was examined in 2017 during the TrumpO Admin and found to be lawful and legit. 

Was Obama's $1.7 billion cash deal with Iran prohibited by U.S. law? | Fact check | Journal Gazette


From TrumpO on down to the lowest TrumpO loser numbnutz you all keep telling that lie. Sad very sad. 

And it had to be done as a settlement because the Hague Court could have increased what the US owed Iran. 


Obama administration officials had claimed that without a deal with Iran, the Hague tribunal might have imposed an even higher interest penalty on the United States.  Bellinger agreed that that was a concern. "There was a significant risk, based on its judgments in recent years, the Iran-U.S. Claims Tribunal would have issued a decision awarding a larger amount to Iran," he said. "If the tribunal had done that, and the U.S. government was then unwilling or unable to pay the award, the U.S. would have violated its obligations under the Algiers Accords." He said "it was prudent to settle the claims, even if it required the U.S. to take the highly unpalatable action of making a payment to Iran."  Same link

At least Iran pays its debt - you right wing morons think the US should not. Look at this fact never mentioned by Rush or Sean. 


The State Department has noted that under the Hague process, Iran has paid out more than $2.5 billion in awards to U.S. nationals and companies. Same link. 

Right wing talk show hosts have rotted your morals.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

irosie91, post: 23299047 





irosie91 said:


> not an excuse-----IRAN IS A CRIMINAL ENTITY



The Obana Admin doesn’t need an excuse for making a payment based on a negotiated settlement in accordance with international law.

Who are you to declare yourself in charge of when the United States of America should violate international law?

An on my previous thread it shows Iran paid US entities over $2 billion based on rulings by the same court.

You are wrong and you should admit it and cease and desist with repeating any kind of  crap right wing propaganda.


----------



## irosie91

NotfooledbyW said:


> irosie91, post: 23299047
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> not an excuse-----IRAN IS A CRIMINAL ENTITY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Obana Admin doesn’t need an excuse for making a payment based on a negotiated settlement in accordance with international law.
> 
> Who are you to declare yourself in charge of when the United States of America should violate international law?
> 
> An on my previous thread it shows Iran paid US entities over $2 billion based on rulings by the same court.
> 
> You are wrong and you should admit it and cease and desist with repeating any kind of  crap right wing propaganda.
Click to expand...


Iran was not a criminal entity back then


----------



## NotfooledbyW

irosie91, post: 23299957 





irosie91 said:


> Iran was not a criminal entity back then



So what? You miss the entire point. Not talking about back then. Talking about 2016 when as a matter of complying with international law in 2016 a long negotiated debt was paid. You say don’t bother. Who are you to say such a good thing.


----------



## Cellblock2429

NotfooledbyW said:


> irosie91, post: 23299047
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> not an excuse-----IRAN IS A CRIMINAL ENTITY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Obana Admin doesn’t need an excuse for making a payment based on a negotiated settlement in accordance with international law.
> 
> Who are you to declare yourself in charge of when the United States of America should violate international law?
> 
> An on my previous thread it shows Iran paid US entities over $2 billion based on rulings by the same court.
> 
> You are wrong and you should admit it and cease and desist with repeating any kind of  crap right wing propaganda.
Click to expand...

/——-/ Reagan sold arms to Iran -bad. Obozo gave a plane load of cash to Iran- good.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Cellblock2429, post: 23300175 





Cellblock2429 said:


> Obozo gave a plane load of cash to Iran- good.



Obama did not just ‘give’ Iran cash. It was Iran’s money to begin with plus interest. You are a liar. It was a negotiated payment as a result of settlement decided at The Hague. Quit lying.


----------



## Cellblock2429

NotfooledbyW said:


> Cellblock2429, post: 23300175
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obozo gave a plane load of cash to Iran- good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama did not just ‘give’ Iran cash. It was Iran’s money to begin with plus interest. You are a liar. It was a negotiated payment as a result of settlement decided at The Hague. Quit lying.
Click to expand...

/——-/ What lie? I said Obozo gave Iran money as you so gleefully admit in the same paragraph.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Cellblock2429 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429, post: 23300175
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obozo gave a plane load of cash to Iran- good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama did not just ‘give’ Iran cash. It was Iran’s money to begin with plus interest. You are a liar. It was a negotiated payment as a result of settlement decided at The Hague. Quit lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——-/ What lie? I said Obozo gave Iran money as you so gleefully admit in the same paragraph.
Click to expand...


No, idiot. In financial terms paying money due or owed is not the same as giving or loaning one’s own money to someone else. 

You lied / face it. 

To not lie you should have said the truth. Obama paid Iran money that was obligated to be paid to them.


----------



## Cellblock2429

NotfooledbyW said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429, post: 23300175
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obozo gave a plane load of cash to Iran- good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama did not just ‘give’ Iran cash. It was Iran’s money to begin with plus interest. You are a liar. It was a negotiated payment as a result of settlement decided at The Hague. Quit lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——-/ What lie? I said Obozo gave Iran money as you so gleefully admit in the same paragraph.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, idiot. In financial terms paying money due or owed is not the same as giving or loaning one’s own money to someone else.
> 
> You lied / face it.
> 
> To not lie you should have said the truth. Obama paid Iran money that was obligated to be paid to them.
Click to expand...

/----/ If it was wrong for Reagan to sell arms to the terror state Iran - it was also wrong for Obozo to send - give - award or whatever sneaky term you wish to use the same terror state billions under the guise of contractual obligation.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Cellblock2429, post: 23301648,





Cellblock2429 said:


> ----/ If it was wrong for Reagan to sell arms to the terror state Iran - it was also wrong for Obozo to send - give - award or whatever sneaky term you wish to use the same terror state billions under the guise of contractual obligation.



You are still a liar. There was nothing sneaky about what Obama did. It was not under the guise of legal obligation - it was a legal transaction approved by the Justice Dept.

It is wrong of you to lie.


----------



## Cellblock2429

NotfooledbyW said:


> Cellblock2429, post: 23301648,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ----/ If it was wrong for Reagan to sell arms to the terror state Iran - it was also wrong for Obozo to send - give - award or whatever sneaky term you wish to use the same terror state billions under the guise of contractual obligation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are still a liar. There was nothing sneaky about what Obama did. It was not under the guise of legal obligation - it was a legal transaction approved by the Justice Dept.
> 
> It is wrong of you to lie.
Click to expand...

/---/ *"You are still a liar. "*
Call me all the names you want. Obozo gave Iran a planeload of money and no amount of name-calling can ever change that fact.
*give*
*/ɡiv/*
verb


1.freely transfer the possession of (something) to (someone); hand over to:"the check given to the jeweler proved worthless"synonymspresent with, provide with, supply with, furnish with, gift with, hand, let someone have, offer, proffer, award, grant, bestow, accord, confer, donate, contribute, put up, hand over, turn over, make over, leave, will, bequeath, pledge, vouchsafe, lend, slip, informal:fork out, shell out, lay out, cough up, stump up, ante up, pony up


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> Only a liar and an asshole would attempt to claim that it was "their money". Everybody knows exactly what happened. Obama paid a *ransom* for the hostages and a *bribe* for the nuclear deal.
> 
> 
> 
> Washington (CNN)The Obama administration *secretly* arranged a plane delivery of $400 million in cash on the same day *Iran released four American prisoners* and formally implemented the nuclear deal, US officials confirmed Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> MaObama put $400 million into the hands of the #1 nation for state-sponsored terrorism.
> 
> US sent plane with $400 million in cash to Iran - CNNPolitics
Click to expand...

You do know it WAS their money?
Iran, 4000 years old, 2 wars
USA 300 years old 250 wars?
They still haven't forgotten our CIA Overthrew their dem elected gov and installed a dictator?
And we shouldn't trust them?
Hilarious.
I'd worry more about the country whose 90% of the 911 boys.
And we flew their diplomats out before anyone else on 911


----------



## ph3iron

Cellblock2429 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429, post: 23301648,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ----/ If it was wrong for Reagan to sell arms to the terror state Iran - it was also wrong for Obozo to send - give - award or whatever sneaky term you wish to use the same terror state billions under the guise of contractual obligation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are still a liar. There was nothing sneaky about what Obama did. It was not under the guise of legal obligation - it was a legal transaction approved by the Justice Dept.
> 
> It is wrong of you to lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /---/ *"You are still a liar. "*
> Call me all the names you want. Obozo gave Iran a planeload of money and no amount of name-calling can ever change that fact.
> *give*
> */ɡiv/*
> verb
> 
> 
> 1.freely transfer the possession of (something) to (someone); hand over to:"the check given to the jeweler proved worthless"synonymspresent with, provide with, supply with, furnish with, gift with, hand, let someone have, offer, proffer, award, grant, bestow, accord, confer, donate, contribute, put up, hand over, turn over, make over, leave, will, bequeath, pledge, vouchsafe, lend, slip, informal:fork out, shell out, lay out, cough up, stump up, ante up, pony up
Click to expand...

Obozo?
Not enough balls to call him an uppity nixxer?
Zero college rube I assume?


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> Only a liar and an asshole would attempt to claim that it was "their money". Everybody knows exactly what happened. Obama paid a *ransom* for the hostages and a *bribe* for the nuclear deal.
> 
> 
> 
> Washington (CNN)The Obama administration *secretly* arranged a plane delivery of $400 million in cash on the same day *Iran released four American prisoners* and formally implemented the nuclear deal, US officials confirmed Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> MaObama put $400 million into the hands of the #1 nation for state-sponsored terrorism.
> 
> US sent plane with $400 million in cash to Iran - CNNPolitics
Click to expand...

Love ya but please don't tell me you read these sites?
Obama Not Ordered to Pay $400M Restitution


NotfooledbyW said:


> irosie91, post: 23299957
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran was not a criminal entity back then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what? You miss the entire point. Not talking about back then. Talking about 2016 when as a matter of complying with international law in 2016 a long negotiated debt was paid. You say don’t bother. Who are you to say such a good thing.
Click to expand...


amusing, a criminal entity who had their dem election abused by mi5 and CIA?
They are the criminals?


----------



## ph3iron

irosie91 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a liar and an asshole would attempt to claim that it was "their money". *Everybody knows exactly what happened. *Obama paid a *ransom* for the hostages and a *bribe* for the nuclear deal.
> 
> 
> 
> Washington (CNN)The Obama administration *secretly* arranged a plane delivery of $400 million in cash on the same day *Iran released four American prisoners* and formally implemented the nuclear deal, US officials confirmed Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> MaObama put $400 million into the hands of the #1 nation for state-sponsored terrorism.
> 
> US sent plane with $400 million in cash to Iran - CNNPolitics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Obviously not you though.*
> 
> 400 million was Iranian payment in the 1970's for American arms that were never delivered.
> 
> 5 Things You Need to Know About the $400 Million America Sent to Iran
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not an excuse-----IRAN IS A CRIMINAL ENTITY
Click to expand...

Who interfered with whose election to install a dictator?
They came over here to do this?


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> Only a liar and an asshole would attempt to claim that it was "their money". Everybody knows exactly what happened. Obama paid a *ransom* for the hostages and a *bribe* for the nuclear deal.
> 
> 
> 
> Washington (CNN)The Obama administration *secretly* arranged a plane delivery of $400 million in cash on the same day *Iran released four American prisoners* and formally implemented the nuclear deal, US officials confirmed Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> MaObama put $400 million into the hands of the #1 nation for state-sponsored terrorism.
> 
> US sent plane with $400 million in cash to Iran - CNNPolitics
Click to expand...

Liar and asshole.
Sad giveaway for zero college


----------



## ph3iron

NotfooledbyW said:


> P@triot, post: 23299051
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless...of course...you're trying to keep it off the books. _Oops_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was not off the books you lying sack.
> 
> 
> The Treasury IG examined the payments and reported in November 2016 that it had received verbal assurance from the Justice Department "that the settlement comports with the VTVPA." In its semiannual report to Congress in March 2017, the IG said the payment was made "after receiving necessary information and authorizations from the Departments of Justice and State."
> 
> 
> It was examined in 2017 during the TrumpO Admin and found to be lawful and legit.
> 
> Was Obama's $1.7 billion cash deal with Iran prohibited by U.S. law? | Fact check | Journal Gazette
> 
> 
> From TrumpO on down to the lowest TrumpO loser numbnutz you all keep telling that lie. Sad very sad.
> 
> And it had to be done as a settlement because the Hague Court could have increased what the US owed Iran.
> 
> 
> Obama administration officials had claimed that without a deal with Iran, the Hague tribunal might have imposed an even higher interest penalty on the United States.  Bellinger agreed that that was a concern. "There was a significant risk, based on its judgments in recent years, the Iran-U.S. Claims Tribunal would have issued a decision awarding a larger amount to Iran," he said. "If the tribunal had done that, and the U.S. government was then unwilling or unable to pay the award, the U.S. would have violated its obligations under the Algiers Accords." He said "it was prudent to settle the claims, even if it required the U.S. to take the highly unpalatable action of making a payment to Iran."  Same link
> 
> At least Iran pays its debt - you right wing morons think the US should not. Look at this fact never mentioned by Rush or Sean.
> 
> 
> The State Department has noted that under the Hague process, Iran has paid out more than $2.5 billion in awards to U.S. nationals and companies. Same link.
> 
> Right wing talk show hosts have rotted your morals.
Click to expand...

Quit it with details.
I ever heard it from knees news or rush


----------



## Third Party

NotfooledbyW said:


> Cellblock2429, post: 23301648,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ----/ If it was wrong for Reagan to sell arms to the terror state Iran - it was also wrong for Obozo to send - give - award or whatever sneaky term you wish to use the same terror state billions under the guise of contractual obligation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are still a liar. There was nothing sneaky about what Obama did. It was not under the guise of legal obligation - it was a legal transaction approved by the Justice Dept.
> 
> It is wrong of you to lie.
Click to expand...

Obama_ was_ sneaky-NO LIE


----------



## Cellblock2429

ph3iron said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429, post: 23301648,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ----/ If it was wrong for Reagan to sell arms to the terror state Iran - it was also wrong for Obozo to send - give - award or whatever sneaky term you wish to use the same terror state billions under the guise of contractual obligation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are still a liar. There was nothing sneaky about what Obama did. It was not under the guise of legal obligation - it was a legal transaction approved by the Justice Dept.
> 
> It is wrong of you to lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /---/ *"You are still a liar. "*
> Call me all the names you want. Obozo gave Iran a planeload of money and no amount of name-calling can ever change that fact.
> *give*
> */ɡiv/*
> verb
> 
> 
> 1.freely transfer the possession of (something) to (someone); hand over to:"the check given to the jeweler proved worthless"synonymspresent with, provide with, supply with, furnish with, gift with, hand, let someone have, offer, proffer, award, grant, bestow, accord, confer, donate, contribute, put up, hand over, turn over, make over, leave, will, bequeath, pledge, vouchsafe, lend, slip, informal:fork out, shell out, lay out, cough up, stump up, ante up, pony up
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obozo?
> Not enough balls to call him an uppity nixxer?
> Zero college rube I assume?
Click to expand...

/——/ I’ll leave the racial slurs to you liberals. BTW I have a Bachelor of Science in Business from a top tier private college on Long Island. 3.76 out of 4 GPA.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Cellblock2429, post: 23302438





Cellblock2429 said:


> /---/ *"You are still a liar. "*
> Call me all the names you want. Obozo gave Iran a planeload of money and no amount of name-calling can ever change that fact.
> *give*
> */ɡiv/*
> verb
> 
> 
> 1.freely transfer the possession of (something) to (someone); hand over to:"



Sorry, liar. The US did not ‘Possess’ Iran’s money. It was always Irans’s money. That’s why the Hague court ruled interest was to paid. 

Why would Iran be owed interest if it was not their money? 

Pointing out a lie is not name-calling - it’s a fact  unless you can prove otherwise, 


There was no transfer of possession in this case.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——-/ What lie? I said Obozo gave Iran money as you so gleefully admit in the same paragraph.



You are a liar because no President can give away or spend US Treasury dollars without Congress authorizing it in some way. 

Are you saying Obama gave Iran money out of his own pocket?


----------



## Cellblock2429

NotfooledbyW said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——-/ What lie? I said Obozo gave Iran money as you so gleefully admit in the same paragraph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a liar because no President can give away or spend US Treasury dollars without Congress authorizing it in some way.
> 
> Are you saying Obama gave Iran money out of his own pocket?
Click to expand...

/——/ “You are a liar because no President can give away or spend US Treasury dollars without Congress “
But libtards say Trump single handily ran up the debt. How could he do that if he can’t spend a dollar?


----------



## Cellblock2429

NotfooledbyW said:


> Cellblock2429, post: 23300175
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obozo gave a plane load of cash to Iran- good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama did not just ‘give’ Iran cash. It was Iran’s money to begin with plus interest. You are a liar. It was a negotiated payment as a result of settlement decided at The Hague. Quit lying.
Click to expand...

/——-/ If it was above board like you claim why didn’t Obozo use a money transfer instead of 1.7 billion in foreign currency— if it was all perfectly legal?


----------



## P@triot

antontoo said:


> Dumbass, talk less read more.


Dumb ass, your propaganda aside, you still don't place it on an unmarked plane in the middle of the night. *And*, it doesn't just happen to coincidentally coincide with Iran releasing hostages and agreeing to the nuclear deal MaObama wanted.

Swallow left-wing propaganda less, and _think_ more.


----------



## P@triot

NotfooledbyW said:


> the Iran-U.S. Claims Tribunal would have issued a decision awarding a larger amount to Iran," he said. "If the tribunal had done that, and the U.S. government was then unwilling or unable to pay the award, the U.S. would have violated its obligations under the Algiers Accords."


Bwahahahaha!!! And? So? What would the "Algiers Accords" have done? But a lien on the U.S.? 

You are so dumb, it's actually _chilling_.


----------



## AntonToo

P@triot said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbass, talk less read more.
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb ass, your propaganda aside, you still don't place it on an unmarked plane in the middle of the night. *And*, it doesn't just happen to coincidentally coincide with Iran releasing hostages and agreeing to the nuclear deal MaObama wanted.
> 
> Swallow left-wing propaganda less, and _think_ more.
Click to expand...


lol how should the plane be marked?

IRANIAN MONEY PLANE?

and then it must be flown during the day so this lettering is clearly visible?

The conspiratorial bullshit you nutters come up with is hilarious.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

P@triot, post: 23304134





P@triot said:


> Bwahahahaha!!! And? So? What would the "Algiers Accords" have done? But a lien on the U.S.?



I realize that to right wingers law and order and honoring one’s word is to be shunned when it suits right wing propaganda and controlling the right wing bass of idiots. Thanks for verifying such a condition exists as if electing TrumpO was not enough. 

Besides Iran paid US interests over $2 billion through the same institution. If they were US rightwingers US ckains wouid not be enforced short if war. .  - warmonger.

A complete breakdown of international law is what you are promoting. Sad really sad and stupid.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——-/ If it was above board like you claim why didn’t Obozo use a money transfer instead of 1.7 billion in foreign currency— if it was all perfectly legal?



Because of legal sanctions against Iranian banks and money transfer wouid violate US law. This has all been vetted and discovered to be factual even in TrumoO’s time in office. Why can’t you keep up with the facts. Why do TrumpO and TrumpOroids continue to lie about this?


----------



## Cellblock2429

NotfooledbyW said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——-/ If it was above board like you claim why didn’t Obozo use a money transfer instead of 1.7 billion in foreign currency— if it was all perfectly legal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of legal sanctions against Iranian banks and money transfer wouid violate US law. This has all been vetted and discovered to be factual even in TrumoO’s time in office. Why can’t you keep up with the facts. Why do TrumpO and TrumpOroids continue to lie about this?
Click to expand...

/——— / So you finally admit if was a violation of US law. Obozo had to send pallets of foreign currency in the dead of night to fund a terror state. Got it.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Cellblock2429 said:


> So you finally admit if was a violation of US law. Obozo had to send pallets of foreign currency in the dead of night to fund a terror state. Got it.



No, idiot. I said going through Iranian banks would have been a violation of US sanctions. The cash payment was legal. I answered your question as to why a wire transfer was not made. So when confronted with the facts you did what desperate right wingers must do - lie again. This time saying that I finally admitted something when no such admission was made. 

Do you actually think you are clever?


----------



## charwin95

Cellblock2429 said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429, post: 23301648,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ----/ If it was wrong for Reagan to sell arms to the terror state Iran - it was also wrong for Obozo to send - give - award or whatever sneaky term you wish to use the same terror state billions under the guise of contractual obligation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are still a liar. There was nothing sneaky about what Obama did. It was not under the guise of legal obligation - it was a legal transaction approved by the Justice Dept.
> 
> It is wrong of you to lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /---/ *"You are still a liar. "*
> Call me all the names you want. Obozo gave Iran a planeload of money and no amount of name-calling can ever change that fact.
> *give*
> */ɡiv/*
> verb
> 
> 
> 1.freely transfer the possession of (something) to (someone); hand over to:"the check given to the jeweler proved worthless"synonymspresent with, provide with, supply with, furnish with, gift with, hand, let someone have, offer, proffer, award, grant, bestow, accord, confer, donate, contribute, put up, hand over, turn over, make over, leave, will, bequeath, pledge, vouchsafe, lend, slip, informal:fork out, shell out, lay out, cough up, stump up, ante up, pony up
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obozo?
> Not enough balls to call him an uppity nixxer?
> Zero college rube I assume?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ I’ll leave the racial slurs to you liberals. BTW I have a Bachelor of Science in Business from a top tier private college on Long Island. 3.76 out of 4 GPA.
Click to expand...


Dude. Just because you have 4.0 GPA doesn’t mean a didley squat if you are socially idiot.
This is why you hear a lot of time. Oh my god he/she is a straight A student but he/she saying something dumb or stupid. A good example of that is YOU.


----------



## charwin95

Cellblock2429 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——-/ What lie? I said Obozo gave Iran money as you so gleefully admit in the same paragraph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a liar because no President can give away or spend US Treasury dollars without Congress authorizing it in some way.
> 
> Are you saying Obama gave Iran money out of his own pocket?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ “You are a liar because no President can give away or spend US Treasury dollars without Congress “
> But libtards say Trump single handily ran up the debt. How could he do that if he can’t spend a dollar?
Click to expand...


OH MY GOD. Are you really this stupid? 

What happened to your 4.0?


----------



## Cellblock2429

charwin95 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429, post: 23301648,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ----/ If it was wrong for Reagan to sell arms to the terror state Iran - it was also wrong for Obozo to send - give - award or whatever sneaky term you wish to use the same terror state billions under the guise of contractual obligation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are still a liar. There was nothing sneaky about what Obama did. It was not under the guise of legal obligation - it was a legal transaction approved by the Justice Dept.
> 
> It is wrong of you to lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /---/ *"You are still a liar. "*
> Call me all the names you want. Obozo gave Iran a planeload of money and no amount of name-calling can ever change that fact.
> *give*
> */ɡiv/*
> verb
> 
> 
> 1.freely transfer the possession of (something) to (someone); hand over to:"the check given to the jeweler proved worthless"synonymspresent with, provide with, supply with, furnish with, gift with, hand, let someone have, offer, proffer, award, grant, bestow, accord, confer, donate, contribute, put up, hand over, turn over, make over, leave, will, bequeath, pledge, vouchsafe, lend, slip, informal:fork out, shell out, lay out, cough up, stump up, ante up, pony up
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obozo?
> Not enough balls to call him an uppity nixxer?
> Zero college rube I assume?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ I’ll leave the racial slurs to you liberals. BTW I have a Bachelor of Science in Business from a top tier private college on Long Island. 3.76 out of 4 GPA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude. Just because you have 4.0 GPA doesn’t mean a didley squat if you are socially idiot.
> This is why you hear a lot of time. Oh my god he/she is a straight A student but he/she saying something dumb or stupid. A good example of that is YOU.
Click to expand...

/——-/ So now I’ve gone from a “Zero college rube” to a “straight A socially idiot” (whatever that is suppose to mean) all because I dare disagree with you.


----------



## Cellblock2429

charwin95 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——-/ What lie? I said Obozo gave Iran money as you so gleefully admit in the same paragraph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a liar because no President can give away or spend US Treasury dollars without Congress authorizing it in some way.
> 
> Are you saying Obama gave Iran money out of his own pocket?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ “You are a liar because no President can give away or spend US Treasury dollars without Congress “
> But libtards say Trump single handily ran up the debt. How could he do that if he can’t spend a dollar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD. Are you really this stupid?
> 
> What happened to your 4.0?
Click to expand...

/——-/ I have a 3.76 out of 4 gpa. If you went to college you’d understand what I mean. Now to you first question. One non stop talking point of the left is Trump ran up the debt. Are you claiming you never read that one time on USMB? That is new to you?


----------



## Cellblock2429

NotfooledbyW said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you finally admit if was a violation of US law. Obozo had to send pallets of foreign currency in the dead of night to fund a terror state. Got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, idiot. I said going through Iranian banks would have been a violation of US sanctions. The cash payment was legal. I answered your question as to why a wire transfer was not made. So when confronted with the facts you did what desperate right wingers must do - lie again. This time saying that I finally admitted something when no such admission was made.
> 
> Do you actually think you are clever?
Click to expand...

/——-/ So funding terrorism is legal? A wire transfer could be halted or even reversed. Cash is free and clear. “"I think that some of it will end up in the hands of the IRGC (Islamic Revolutionary Guards Corps) or of other entities, some of which are labeled terrorists," SOS John Kerry said. "To some degree, I’m not going to sit here and tell you that every component of that can be prevented."


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Cellblock2429, post: 23308572 





Cellblock2429 said:


> So funding terrorism is legal?



No. Stupid statement with a question mark behind it in light of what you have been taught the past few days. You’ve been taught that it was Iran’s money in the first place. What Iran does with it is not our business. Acts of terror against us and allies is our business and there are legal and military ways of dealing with that.

Obama did not give Iran money. That is a lie to say he did.   

If you close a savings account and the bank pays you in cash with interest they are not ‘giving’ you money in real terms.  The bank is not liable if you turn around and use your money to buy a hit man to murder your wife - now are they?


----------



## Cellblock2429

NotfooledbyW said:


> Cellblock2429, post: 23308572
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So funding terrorism is legal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Stupid statement with a question mark behind it in light of what you have been taught the past few days. You’ve been taught that it was Iran’s money in the first place. What Iran does with it is not our business. Acts of terror against us and allies is our business and there are legal and military ways of dealing with that.
> 
> Obama did not give Iran money. That is a lie to say he did.
> 
> If you close a savings account and the bank pays you in cash with interest they are not ‘giving’ you money in real terms.  The bank is not liable if you turn around and use your money to buy a hit man to murder your wife - now are they?
Click to expand...

/----/* "What Iran does with it is not our business"*
Obozo gave money to Iran and freely admits (via Lurch Kerry) it may well be used to fund terrorism. And you defend that while calling for Trump's impeachment over a phone call.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Cellblock2429, post: 23308522 





Cellblock2429 said:


> /——-/ So now I’ve gone from a “Zero college rube” to a “straight A socially idiot” (whatever that is suppose to mean) all because I dare disagree with you.



Explain your disagreement . You cited my response which was that no US president can spend money without Congress’ approval. Do you disagree with that constitutional fact? 

It’s not a disagreement when you flounder around asking why TrumpO is blamed for running up the debt. 

That comment makes your being quite ignorant absolutely clear, 

TrumpO is blamed for running up the debt for signing the insane deadbeat GOP tax cut bill that was supposed to pay for itself but never has and never will. 

But Congress passed the law that TrumpO signed into law. TrumpO still cannot spend money without Congress approval just like Obama could not just up and decide to give Iran a billion dollars without Congress putting a stamp of approval on it. 

So you lied that Obama gave Iran money.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Cellblock2429, post: 23309449 





Cellblock2429 said:


> Obozo gave money to Iran



That is a lie.  You just can’t quit lying can you?


----------



## Cellblock2429

NotfooledbyW said:


> Cellblock2429, post: 23309449
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obozo gave money to Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a lie.  You just can’t quit lying can you?
Click to expand...

/----/
*give*
 (gɪv)

_v. _*gave, giv•en, giv•ing,*
_n. v.t._
*1. *to present voluntarily and without expecting compensation: to give a birthday present to someone.
*2. *to hand to someone: Give me that plate, please.
*3. *to place in someone's care: I gave the folders to your assistant.
*4. *to grant (permission, opportunity, etc.) to someone: Give me a chance.
*5. *to impart or communicate: to give advice; to give a cold to someone.
*6. *to set forth or show; present; offer: to give no reason for one's actions.
*7. *to pay or transfer possession to another in exchange for something: They gave five dollars for the picture.


----------



## charwin95

Cellblock2429 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——-/ What lie? I said Obozo gave Iran money as you so gleefully admit in the same paragraph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a liar because no President can give away or spend US Treasury dollars without Congress authorizing it in some way.
> 
> Are you saying Obama gave Iran money out of his own pocket?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ “You are a liar because no President can give away or spend US Treasury dollars without Congress “
> But libtards say Trump single handily ran up the debt. How could he do that if he can’t spend a dollar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD. Are you really this stupid?
> 
> What happened to your 4.0?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——-/ I have a 3.76 out of 4 gpa. If you went to college you’d understand what I mean. Now to you first question. One non stop talking point of the left is Trump ran up the debt. Are you claiming you never read that one time on USMB? That is new to you?
Click to expand...


You can be 5.0 whatever you want. Like we heard several times a straight A kids then commit crimes or drugs or talking nonsense. They called it intelligently idiot. You could be good in class doesn’t mean you are good outside the class. 
They called it. Intelligently bright but socially idiot. 


Read your post again. You don’t even know what you are talking about. You are very good at twisting the technicalities but not the reality.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Cellblock2429, post: 23309449 





Cellblock2429 said:


> What Iran does with it is not our business"



Why didn’t you cite the second part of my statement. Fighting terrorism is our business. My point is that if you pull your own money out of a bank and use it to commit a crime that bank is not liable for how you choose to spend it.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Cellblock2429 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429, post: 23309449
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obozo gave money to Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a lie.  You just can’t quit lying can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/
> *give*
> (gɪv)
> 
> _v. _*gave, giv•en, giv•ing,*
> _n. v.t._
> *1. *to present voluntarily and without expecting compensation: to give a birthday present to someone.
> *2. *to hand to someone: Give me that plate, please.
> *3. *to place in someone's care: I gave the folders to your assistant.
> *4. *to grant (permission, opportunity, etc.) to someone: Give me a chance.
> *5. *to impart or communicate: to give advice; to give a cold to someone.
> *6. *to set forth or show; present; offer: to give no reason for one's actions.
> *7. *to pay or transfer possession to another in exchange for something: They gave five dollars for the picture.
Click to expand...


I ajready answered that with the explanation that it was Iran’s money. It was not a transfer of possession. You cannot duspute that so you just repeat yourself I guess in the hopes of wearing me down. 

Present an argument that it was not Iran’s money. If you can’t you lied.


----------



## AntonToo

Cellblock2429 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——-/ What lie? I said Obozo gave Iran money as you so gleefully admit in the same paragraph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a liar because no President can give away or spend US Treasury dollars without Congress authorizing it in some way.
> 
> Are you saying Obama gave Iran money out of his own pocket?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ “You are a liar because no President can give away or spend US Treasury dollars without Congress “
> But libtards say Trump single handily ran up the debt. How could he do that if he can’t spend a dollar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD. Are you really this stupid?
> 
> What happened to your 4.0?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——-/ I have a 3.76 out of 4 gpa.
Click to expand...


Dummy take you GPA and shove it up your ass, your inability at clear thinking speaks for itself.


----------



## Cellblock2429

antontoo said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——-/ What lie? I said Obozo gave Iran money as you so gleefully admit in the same paragraph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a liar because no President can give away or spend US Treasury dollars without Congress authorizing it in some way.
> 
> Are you saying Obama gave Iran money out of his own pocket?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ “You are a liar because no President can give away or spend US Treasury dollars without Congress “
> But libtards say Trump single handily ran up the debt. How could he do that if he can’t spend a dollar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD. Are you really this stupid?
> 
> What happened to your 4.0?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——-/ I have a 3.76 out of 4 gpa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dummy take you GPA and shove it up your ass, your inability at clear thinking speaks for itself.
Click to expand...

/——/ What are some examples of my “inability at clear thinking?” Not voting for Hildabeast? You must have a list handy. Please share.


----------



## Cellblock2429

NotfooledbyW said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429, post: 23309449
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obozo gave money to Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a lie.  You just can’t quit lying can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/
> *give*
> (gɪv)
> 
> _v. _*gave, giv•en, giv•ing,*
> _n. v.t._
> *1. *to present voluntarily and without expecting compensation: to give a birthday present to someone.
> *2. *to hand to someone: Give me that plate, please.
> *3. *to place in someone's care: I gave the folders to your assistant.
> *4. *to grant (permission, opportunity, etc.) to someone: Give me a chance.
> *5. *to impart or communicate: to give advice; to give a cold to someone.
> *6. *to set forth or show; present; offer: to give no reason for one's actions.
> *7. *to pay or transfer possession to another in exchange for something: They gave five dollars for the picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I ajready answered that with the explanation that it was Iran’s money. It was not a transfer of possession. You cannot duspute that so you just repeat yourself I guess in the hopes of wearing me down.
> 
> Present an argument that it was not Iran’s money. If you can’t you lied.
Click to expand...

/——/ As long as we controlled the money. Iran couldn’t use it for terrorism. But Obozo just had to give it to them.


----------



## Cellblock2429

NotfooledbyW said:


> Cellblock2429, post: 23309449
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Iran does with it is not our business"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn’t you cite the second part of my statement. Fighting terrorism is our business. My point is that if you pull your own money out of a bank and use it to commit a crime that bank is not liable for how you choose to spend it.
Click to expand...

/——/ A known criminal enterprise can have their assets frozen. So you’re wrong again.


----------



## Cellblock2429

charwin95 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——-/ What lie? I said Obozo gave Iran money as you so gleefully admit in the same paragraph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a liar because no President can give away or spend US Treasury dollars without Congress authorizing it in some way.
> 
> Are you saying Obama gave Iran money out of his own pocket?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ “You are a liar because no President can give away or spend US Treasury dollars without Congress “
> But libtards say Trump single handily ran up the debt. How could he do that if he can’t spend a dollar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD. Are you really this stupid?
> 
> What happened to your 4.0?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——-/ I have a 3.76 out of 4 gpa. If you went to college you’d understand what I mean. Now to you first question. One non stop talking point of the left is Trump ran up the debt. Are you claiming you never read that one time on USMB? That is new to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can be 5.0 whatever you want. Like we heard several times a straight A kids then commit crimes or drugs or talking nonsense. They called it intelligently idiot. You could be good in class doesn’t mean you are good outside the class.
> They called it. Intelligently bright but socially idiot.
> 
> 
> Read your post again. You don’t even know what you are talking about. You are very good at twisting the technicalities but not the reality.
Click to expand...

/——/ I was called a “Zero college rube” and I refuted it. So go pound sand.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Cellblock2429, post: 23310791 





Cellblock2429 said:


> A known criminal enterprise can have their assets frozen. So you’re wrong again.



The US didn’t and doesn’t have jurisdiction on this matter. Regardless of your opinion of Iran, their assets were not frozen. There is no way I am wrong and you continue to hang on to your lie.


----------



## AntonToo

Cellblock2429 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a liar because no President can give away or spend US Treasury dollars without Congress authorizing it in some way.
> 
> Are you saying Obama gave Iran money out of his own pocket?
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ “You are a liar because no President can give away or spend US Treasury dollars without Congress “
> But libtards say Trump single handily ran up the debt. How could he do that if he can’t spend a dollar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD. Are you really this stupid?
> 
> What happened to your 4.0?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——-/ I have a 3.76 out of 4 gpa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dummy take you GPA and shove it up your ass, your inability at clear thinking speaks for itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ What are some examples of my “inability at clear thinking?” Not voting for Hildabeast? You must have a list handy. Please share.
Click to expand...


Umm all the stupid nonsense you post. You consistently misunderstand what is being said to you and ...bringing GPA on an anonymous online forum?? No matter what it is you still sound like an idiot.


----------



## P@triot

NotfooledbyW said:


> It was Iran’s money to begin with plus interest. You are a liar. It was a negotiated payment as a result of settlement decided at The Hague. Quit lying.


Bwahahaha!!! It *wasn’t* “Iran’s money to begin with”, you _ignorant_ mindless minion.


----------



## P@triot

NotfooledbyW said:


> It was Iran’s money to begin with plus interest. You are a liar. It was a negotiated payment as a result of settlement decided at The Hague. Quit lying.


The ignorant mindless minion actually wants people to believe that not only was Obama giving Iran “their” money “back” from 40 years ago, and not only was he doing it in cash rather than wire transfer, and not only was he doing it in the middle of the night, *BUT*....that Iran just “happened” to release our hostages *and* agree to the MaObama’s nuclear agreement at the exact same moment in time. 

Holy shit, how much of a tool and an Obama-worshipper does someone have to be to believe something that outrageous?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

P@triot, post: 23312477 





P@triot said:


> ....that Iran just “happened” to release our hostages *and* agree to the MaObama’s nuclear agreement at the exact same moment in time.



You just lied.  The settlement of $400 million plus interest to Iran was made before the hostages were taken. 

The nuclear deal released 150 billion dollars of Iranian assets - long before the hostage situation came into play.

And it was all Iran’s money involved not ours, 

Since the trust fund tribunal and binding arbitration court between the US and Iran was set up in 1981, Iran has paid  $2.5 billion to US interests. 

The final settlement you and TrumpO are lying about was 1.7 billion paid to Iran. The US agreed to binding arbitration and had we not negotiated the deal in 2016 the court was expected to give Iran more. 

The US dies not walk away from agreements such as the one with Iran in 1981. 


THE FACTS: There was no $150 billion payout from the U.S. treasury. The money he refers to represents Iranian assets held abroad that were frozen until the deal was reached and Tehran was allowed to access its funds.                     The payout of about $1.8 billion is a separate matter. That dates to the 1970s, when Iran paid the U.S. $400 million for military equipment that was never delivered because the government was overthrown and diplomatic relations ruptured.                                               That left people, businesses and governments in each country indebted to partners in the other, and these complex claims took decades to sort out in tribunals and arbitration. For its part, Iran paid settlements of more than $2.5 billion to U.S. citizens and businesses.               The day after the nuclear deal was implemented, the U.S. and Iran announced they had settled the claim over the 1970s military equipment order, with the U.S. agreeing to pay the $400 million principal along with about $1.3 billion in interest. The $400 million was paid in cash and flown to Tehran on a cargo plane, which gave rise to Trump’s dramatic accounts of money stuffed in barrels or boxes and delivered in the dead of night. The arrangement provided for the interest to be paid later, not crammed into containers. AP FACT CHECK: Trump's Iran cash story oft-told, still bogus


Just because TrumpO lies about this doesn’t mean you should. 

Get some facts.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

P@triot, post: 23312465 





P@triot said:


> Bwahahaha!!! It *wasn’t* “Iran’s money to begin with”, you _ignorant_ mindless minion.



Who’s was it, dumbass?

If you can explain exactly why you think it was not Iran’s money to begin with let’s hear it. Otherwise quit lying. 

This fact check refers to it as Iran’s (principal plus interest) 


The payout of about $1.8 billion is a separate matter. That dates to the 1970s, when Iran paid the U.S. $400 million for military equipment that was never delivered because the government was overthrown and diplomatic relations ruptured.

That left people, businesses and governments in each country indebted to partners in the other, and these complex claims took decades to sort out in tribunals and arbitration. For its part, Iran paid settlements of more than $2.5 billion to U.S. citizens and businesses.

The day after the nuclear deal was implemented, the U.S. and Iran announced they had settled the claim over the 1970s military equipment order, with the U.S. agreeing to *pay the $400 million principal along with about $1.3 billion in interest.   *

AP FACT CHECK: Trump's Iran cash story oft-told, still bogus


----------



## Cellblock2429

antontoo said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ “You are a liar because no President can give away or spend US Treasury dollars without Congress “
> But libtards say Trump single handily ran up the debt. How could he do that if he can’t spend a dollar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD. Are you really this stupid?
> 
> What happened to your 4.0?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——-/ I have a 3.76 out of 4 gpa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dummy take you GPA and shove it up your ass, your inability at clear thinking speaks for itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ What are some examples of my “inability at clear thinking?” Not voting for Hildabeast? You must have a list handy. Please share.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Umm all the stupid nonsense you post. You consistently misunderstand what is being said to you and ...bringing GPA on an anonymous online forum?? No matter what it is you still sound like an idiot.
Click to expand...

/——/ If anyone calls me a “Zero college rube” because I have the audacity to disagree with them, I will defend myself. So go pound sand.


----------



## P@triot

NotfooledbyW said:


> And it was all Iran’s money involved not ours


It was *not* "Iran's money" you ignorant, propaganda swallowing mindless minion.


----------



## P@triot

NotfooledbyW said:


> The payout of about $1.8 billion is a separate matter. That dates to the 1970s, when Iran paid the U.S. $400 million for military equipment that was never delivered because the government was overthrown and diplomatic relations ruptured.


Bwahahahaha!!! When a nation is over-thrown in a coup, you do not owe the new dictators any part of an agreement you had with the predecessor(s) that was overthrown.

Holy shit, are you the dumbest mindless minion. You're exactly the person Obama and the Dumbocrats love. They can dig up a story from almost 50 years ago and convince you that the reason they are shipping hundreds of millions in cash on an unmarked plane in the middle of the night is to pay back an imagined "debt"...and your dumb ass will blindly accept it as fact, no question asked.


----------



## P@triot

NotfooledbyW said:


> Just because TrumpO lies about this doesn’t mean you should.


OMG...you dumb fuck...this story broke when it happened. Which means that Obama was still in office. Trump has *nothing* to do with this. We were all commenting on it back then in 2016 and I can show you the posts to prove it. Imbecile.


----------



## P@triot

More corruption from the Obama Administration than any administration in history...

Former Polish president, who serves on Burisma board, reveals Hunter Biden was hired for his name


----------



## NotfooledbyW

P@triot said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because TrumpO lies about this doesn’t mean you should.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG...you dumb fuck...this story broke when it happened. Which means that Obama was still in office. Trump has *nothing* to do with this. We were all commenting on it back then in 2016 and I can show you the posts to prove it. Imbecile.
Click to expand...


TrumpO could lie to you that It was Hillary Clinton that chopped down the Cherry Tree not young George Washington and you would would believe the master of your cult.


You are an absolute idiot if you believe TrumpO cannot lie in 2018 about something that happened in 2015 or 1733 that did not involve him. Is that what you are suggesting?


----------



## Cellblock2429

NotfooledbyW said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because TrumpO lies about this doesn’t mean you should.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG...you dumb fuck...this story broke when it happened. Which means that Obama was still in office. Trump has *nothing* to do with this. We were all commenting on it back then in 2016 and I can show you the posts to prove it. Imbecile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TrumpO could lie to you that It was Hillary Clinton that chopped down the Cherry Tree not young George Washington and you would would believe the master of your cult.
> 
> 
> You are an absolute idiot if you believe TrumpO cannot lie in 2018 about something that happened in 2015 or 1733 that did not involve him. Is that what you are suggesting?
Click to expand...

/——/ TrumpO? 1733? Hildabeast chopped down the cherry tree? Bwhahahaha You have come completely unglued. Bwhahahaha
TDS


----------



## PoliticalChic

NotfooledbyW said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because TrumpO lies about this doesn’t mean you should.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG...you dumb fuck...this story broke when it happened. Which means that Obama was still in office. Trump has *nothing* to do with this. We were all commenting on it back then in 2016 and I can show you the posts to prove it. Imbecile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TrumpO could lie to you that It was Hillary Clinton that chopped down the Cherry Tree not young George Washington and you would would believe the master of your cult.
> 
> 
> You are an absolute idiot if you believe TrumpO cannot lie in 2018 about something that happened in 2015 or 1733 that did not involve him. Is that what you are suggesting?
Click to expand...




Lie???


Did you mention 'lie' without following with 'Obama'???


1.” *"We can't drill our way out of this problem.*" Any time he talks about energy, he trots out that phrase. Whatever the problem, increasing domestic oil supply is never the solution. In 2012, when running for re-election, the president declared: "Even if we drilled every square inch of this country right now, we're going to be relying on other countries for oil." 
The Daily Bulletin - December 8, 2014 | RealClearEnergy

_“Sorry, Mr. President: *Turns Out We Can Drill Our Way to Lower Gas Prices*”_ _Sorry, Mr. President: Turns Out We Can Drill Our Way to Lower Gas Prices - American Energy Alliance_



Could his lies about drilling have anything to do with this???

“Obama's OMB ignores document subpoena; Upton/Stearns House panel says Monday morning or else…The subpoena is for thousands of documents requested months ago by the committee's Subcommittee on Oversight and Investigations concerning OMB's evaluation *of a Department of Energy economic stimulus program loan guarantee worth $535 million for **Solyndra, Inc**.,*…” http://www.sfexaminer.com/blogs/bel...ocument-subpoena-uptonstearns-house-panel-say






2. *Obama…a supporter of infanticide…which is why he lies to support Planned Parenthood.*

“.*...on abortion, Obama is an extremist.* He has opposed the Supreme Court decision that finally upheld the Partial-Birth Abortion Ban Act against that form of infanticide. Most startlingly, for a professed humanist, Obama – in the Illinois Senate – also *voted against the Born Alive Infant Protection Act. *

I have reported on several of those cases when, before the abortion was completed, *an alive infant *was suddenly in the room. It was disposed of as a horrified nurse who was not necessarily pro-life followed the doctors’ orders to *put the baby in a pail or otherwise get rid of the child.” *Infanticide candidate for president




…who has stated that he didn’t want his daughters ‘*punished’* with a baby…..told this lie:


_You’ve got issues like Planned Parenthood, where that organization provides millions of women cervical-cancer screenings,* mammograms, *all kinds of basic health care.”_*— President Obama during an interview on “The Tonight Show,” Oct. 24, 2012*

“*The president has suggested time and again that Planned Parenthood directly provides mammogram*s, but the organization only offers referrals and helps women find financial resources for the exams. This suggests *an intentional attempt to mislead voters…*” 
Obama’s ‘Tonight Show’ remark: Planned Parenthood provides mammograms


3. Get this lie:
*“’more black men languish in prison in America than attend college.*” Obama 

"the most frequently quoted statistic about black men in the United States."


4. Lies, damn lies….and Obama lies:

Obama: Doctors Choose Amputation Because Surgeons Get Paid More Than Physicians

Obama: Doctors Choose Amputation Because Surgeons Get Paid More Than Physicians




….and….

*5. Obama’s claim that Keystone XL oil ‘bypasses the U.S.’ earns Four Pinocchioshttps://**www.washingtonpost.com/news/fact-checker/wp/2015/03/02/obamas-claim-that-keystone-xl-oil-bypasses-the-u-s-earns-four-pinocchios/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.8c2ed3f65ed8*




….and….

6. After accepting the Nobel Peace Prize, Obama bombed more countries than any President since WWII

“U.S. Bombed Iraq, Syria, Pakistan, Afghanistan, Libya, Yemen, Somalia in 2016” The U.S. dropped an average of 3 bombs per hour last year

_

His whole presidency was a lie by the Left.....and suckers bought it like it was on sale.




7. Is this a lie, of just the sort of thing Liberals do?

The Peace Prize for a man who had a kill list in the Oval Office:

“The Disposition Matrix, informally known as a kill list, is a database of information for tracking, capturing, __rendering__, or __killing__ suspected enemies of the __United States__.__[1]__ Developed by the __Obama administration__ beginning in 2010, the "Disposition Matrix" goes beyond existing kill lists and is intended to become a permanent fixture of U.S. policy.__[1]__ The process determining criteria for killing is not public and was heavily shaped by National Counterterrorism Director and former __Central Intelligence Agency__ (CIA) Director __John O. Brennan__.__[2]__


8. “Team Obama: Sorry, America, the ‘new normal’ may be here to stay

The good times may be over for good. In a speech to the Economic Club of New York yesterday, US Treasury Secretary Jack Lew said the US GDP growth rate, adjusted for inflation, is now projected to run a little above 2% a year.”_
_Team Obama: Sorry, America, the 'new normal' may be here to stay - AEI__


Then, along came Trump….

“U.S. households are back to their free spending ways, with the strength of May’s retail sales figures implying that second-quarter real consumption growth (and GDP growth for that matter) will now be more than 4% annualized. 



9. “Obama’s whopper of a claim on tax cuts

“We said working folks deserved a break, so within one month of me taking office, we signed into law the biggest middle-class tax cut in history, putting more money into your pockets.”
— President Obama, Sept. 5, 2011


10. “Obama’s claim that ‘90 percent’ of the current deficit is due to Bush policies

…he can’t blithely suggest that 90 percent of the current deficit “is as a consequence” of his predecessor’s policies — and not his own.

It is astonishing to see the president repeat this faulty claim once again, as if it were an established fact.” _
_Obama’s claim that ‘90 percent’ of the current deficit is due to Bush policies__



"It is astonishing to see the[Democrat Obama] repeat this faulty claim once again, as if it were an established fact.” 
And they're still lying!!!_



_11. Obama called ISIS the JV and then said he didn’t call them the JV…

“Obama said he “wasn’t specifically referring” to ISIS when he made the junior varsity reference during an interview with The New Yorker in January. But the magazine article and a transcript of the interview — which Washington Post Fact Checker __Glenn Kessler obtained and wrote about__ earlier this month — shows that Obama was referring to ISIS when he said “if a jayvee team puts on Lakers uniforms that doesn’t make them Kobe Bryant.” _
_Obama Fumbles 'JV Team' Question - FactCheck.org__

WaPo calls him a liar……again.





12. Here he goes again:
“Obama in 2015: ‘Assad Gave Up His Chemical Weapons…Those Have Been Eliminated’”

Really??? 

Then explain this: 

“The April 4 attack in Khan Sheikhun, which cost the lives of more than 80 people ….

Defense Secretary James Mattis said Monday the firing of 59 cruise missiles from two U.S. Navy destroyers in the Mediterranean was intended to “show the United States will not passively stand by while [President Bashar] Assad murders innocent people with chemical weapons, which are prohibited by international law and which were declared destroyed.” __Obama in 2015: ‘Assad Gave Up His Chemical Weapons…Those Have Been Eliminated’__

13. President Obama: “So let’s start with this fact: For more than a thousand years, people have been drawn to Islam’s message of peace. And the very word itself, ‘Islam,’ comes from ‘salam’ — peace.” 

Why did Obama say this? Even Muslim websites acknowledge that “Islam” means “submission” [to Allah], that it comes from the Arabic root “aslama” meaning submission, and that “Islam” is in the command form of that verb.
_

_14. Obama Saying 'Islam has been Woven into the Fabric of our Country Since its Founding'_

_https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZIXlIU9vEQ_

_15. The unemployment rate announced three days after his election was 6.5%....not particularly terrible. But it was the only economic news, and had Obama insisting we were suffering "the worst economic crisis since the Great Depression." __http://www.reuters.com/article/2008/10/08/usa-politics-debate-economy-idUSN0749084220081008_





_16. The Kick-Back to Donors Plan….I mean the Stimulus…_

_In Barack Obama’s speech to the joint session of Congress, the President emphasized that his new jobs plan had four specific qualities that made it easy to pass this bill immediately, as Obama chanted repeatedly during his speech. His plan would be fully funded, it would not add to the deficit, it would create jobs immediately, and it was chock-full of bipartisan ideas. The Associated Press __fact-checked these claims__, and found them all false._

_17. Obama lied and misled the American people in his description of his relationship with terrorist Bill Ayers as casual and arm's-length:” just a guy in my neighborhood.”  His spokesman even claimed he ony knew him because his kids went to school with Ayers’ kids.  Now it is clear that the relationship was close, and the evidence is that Ayers actually wrote Obama’s ‘autobiography.’_



_18. Report: Released Criminal Aliens Committed Nearly 10 Times More Crimes Than Obama Admin. Told Congress_
_Report: Released Criminal Aliens Committed Nearly 10 Times More Crimes Than Obama Admin. Told Congress | Breitbart_



_19. Do you recall this Obama response at one of the debates: “I think America's greatest moral failure in my lifetime has been that we still don't abide by that basic precept in Matthew that whatever you do for the least of my brothers, you do for me.” _



_Perhaps this is the biggest hypocrisy and the greatest look into his character: “The average American household gives about two percent of adjusted gross income,” …Obama…less than 1%_









_And he wouldn’t help the ‘least of his own brothers’ out of poverty:_

_"Barack Obama's half brother, George Onyango Obama, was found living in a 6 by 10 foot slum hut in Huruma estate just outside of Nairobi. According to reports George Obama survives on $12 a year in the slums of Kenya."_

_Barack's Half Brother: George Obama's Hut Is In The Slums Of Kenya_



__


*20. “Obama: 'I Didn't Have Scandals.' So What Are All These?*
_Former president Barack Obama might not have experienced the fallout from a scandal, but that's very different from never having been involved in one.”                                                          Obama: 'I Didn't Have Scandals.' So What Are All These? | RealClearPolitics_

_21. Not only do the Leftists like Obama lie to their base with no compunctions….but they laugh at how gullible their voters are:_

_Charlie Rose and President’s Speechwriters Laugh About ObamaCare Lie ‘If you like your doctor, you can keep your doctor.’_

__
_22. The lies often serve the purpose of appealing to particular constituencies…..here, to Jewish voters:_

_"The Nazi death camp that Barack Obama's great-uncle helped liberate
MAY 27, 2008 | 4:21 PM_
_Barack Obama__, at a Memorial Day event in Las Cruces, N.M., credited his great-uncle, Charlie Payne, as being among the U.S. troops who liberated the Nazi concentration camp Auschwitz.
_
_

__

The trouble with that bit of history -- as the Republican National Committee pointed out today -- is that the Soviet Red Army was the military force that liberated the World War II death camp."_
_The Nazi death camp that Barack Obama's great-uncle helped liberate_



_23. The lies are often revealed in the actions of the Democrats. While thumping their collective chests about how they feel for black Americans….their actions reveal something altogether different: _

_Obama's US Civil Rights Commission, 2010 Report:
"The United States Commission on Civil Rights (Commission) is pleased to transmit this report, The Impact of Illegal Immigration on the Wages and Employment Opportunities of Black Workers. A panel of experts briefed members of the Commission on April 4, 2008 regarding the evidence for economic loss and job opportunity costs to black workers attributable to illegal immigration. The panelists also described non-economic factors contributing to the depression of black wages and employment rates.

Illegal immigration to the United States in recent decades has tended to depress both wages and employment rates for low-skilled American citizens, a disproportionate number of whom are black men."_
_http://www.usccr.gov/pubs/IllegImmig_10-14-10_430pm.pdf_

_24. Here is Democrat apparatchik George Stephanopoulos ‘correcting’ Obama’s mention of his Muslim faith…_

_https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMUgNg7aD8M_

_His actions throughout his presidency make this an admission more than a gaffe._

_The big question about Hussein Obama was always was he Sunni or Shia…and with the Iran deal, we got answer._



_25. "My expectation is that if you want to be president, you have to work for everyone, not just for some," Obama said in a taping of the "Late Show" with David Letterman... …the job of the President is to “represent all people.” “If you want to be President, You have to work for everybody, not just for some."                                                  __https://www.politico.com/blogs/burns-haberman/2012/09/obama-as-president-you-represent-everyone-most-people-dont-think-theyre-victims-135939_



_“According to the experts who contributed to the Brookings Institution report, Barack Obama numbers among the most polarizing presidents in American history.” __https://www.cheatsheet.com/culture/most-polarizing-presidents-including-donald-trump.html/?a=viewall_





_“A Gallup poll released Wednesday shows that former President Obama's approval ratings are easily the most polarized in modern American history, with Democrats rating him highly and Republicans rating him poorly.

"Throughout his presidency, __Barack Obama__ averaged 83% job approval among Democrats and 13% among Republicans," reports Gallup. "That 70-percentage-point party gap in job approval ratings easily eclipses the prior high — 61 points for George W. Bush. 

"All other presidents had party gaps of 55 points or less."                                                                                                                                                                         __http://thehill.com/homenews/media/316024-gallup-obama-approval-ratings-most-polarized-in-us-history_



_The Democrats wanted to put Hussein Obama on Mt. Rushmore....but they don't have enough room for two more faces._

_-----------------------------------------------------------------------------_

_
26. Remember Edward Snowden? Obama responded to Snowden’s stunning revelations of the National Security Agency’s__ vacuuming up millions of Americans’ personal data __ by going on the Jay Leno Show and proclaiming: “__There is no spying on Americans.__”  _

*http://thehill.com/opinion/white-house/365393-how-quickly-ny-times-forgets-obamas-lies-and-frauds

27. “OBAMA SAYS MANUFACTURING JOBS AREN’T COMING BACK – THEN TRUMP SETS RECORD OF JOBS IN ONE MONTH” *

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-EWG6gYlhQ*

_28. “Obama In Paris: Mass Shootings Don’t Happen In Other Countries…. The only problem with his answer was that he was standing in Paris, where a mass shooting conducted by Islamic State terrorists had just taken place, killing over 100 people.”_

_ Obama In Paris: Mass Shootings Don’t Happen In Other Countries | Breitbart_

_“'Children's bodies are everywhere': NINETEEN people are killed in Crimean school massacre after student walks into canteen and opens fire –“  Crimea shooting: NINETEEN people are killed in school massacre | Daily Mail Online_



*29. “22 Times President Obama Said He Couldn’t Ignore or Create His Own Immigration Law”                                https://www.speaker.gov/general/22-...dn-t-ignore-or-create-his-own-immigration-law*
_“How the Obama Administration Bypassed Congress to Grant De Facto Amnesty to Young Illegal Aliens”                            How the Obama Administration Bypassed Congress to Grant De Facto Amnesty to Young Illegals_



*30. “OBAMA APPEARS WITH, ENDORSES NEVADA CANDIDATE JUST DAYS AFTER EX-WIFE LEVELS ABUSE ALLEGATIONS*
_·        Former President Barack Obama and Nevada Democratic senatorial candidate Jacky Rosen — who tweeted “Believe women” in September — and other Nevada Democrats did not respond when asked to comment on the allegations after they endorsed Sisolak.”              _

_Obama Appears With, Endorses Nevada Candidate Just Days After Ex-Wife Levels Abuse Allegations_

_31. “_Obama, who campaigned on a promise to protect government whistle-blowers, made greater use of the Espionage Act to prosecute leakers and menace journalists than all other presidents combined.

Obama’s Justice Department accessed the personal email of a Fox News reporter and surveilled the reporter’s parents and colleagues. They seized the home, work and mobile phone records of journalists at the Associated Press.

White House officials subverted the press in a number of ways while touting themselves as the most transparent in history.”                                      Trump Wages War on the Press, but Was Obama Much Better to Reporters? (Guest Column)



32. “In 2017, in Obama’s last days, The San Diego Union-Tribune Editorial Board echoed the criticism from Downie and Risen and called Obama’s administration “the least transparent and the most antagonistic toward the media since the Nixon administration.” In a nuanced analysis of his eight years, we wrote, “So much for Obama’s promise to lead ‘the most transparent administration in history.’”                              Editorial: Before Trump, Obama was an 'enemy of press freedom'


*33"Uh Oh: New Texts Suggest Obama WH, CIA, FBI, And Harry Reid Colluded At Outset Of Russia Probe*_
There are new texts allegedly showing that the Obama White House, the CIA, the FBI, and top Democrats colluded at the outset of the Russia probe.

...coordination between former President Barack Obama’s Chief of Staff Denis McDonough, then-Senate Democratic Leader Harry Reid, and CIA Director John Brennan —which they say would “contradict” the Obama administration’s public stance about its hand in the process."_
_https://townhall.com/tipsheet/mattvespa/2018/03/28/uh-oh-new-texts-suggest-obama-wh-cia-fbi-and-harry-reid-colluded-at-outset-of-n2465737_





*"Clapper: Obama Ordered The Intelligence Assessment That Resulted In Mueller Investigation"*

*https://www.realclearpolitics.com/video/2018/07/24/clapper_obama_ordered_the_intelligence_assessment_that_resulted_in_mueller_investigation.html*






You may recall the email that Susan Rice wrote*….to herself…..*to cover Obama’s rear end.

“The email — which apparently memorializes a meeting with former President Obama, former FBI Director James Comey and former Deputy Attorney General Sally Yates — was revealed earlier this month by Sens. Chuck Grassley (R-Iowa) and Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.).

The meeting touched on whether the Obama administration should withhold certain information about the FBI investigation into Russian meddling in the 2016 election from the Trump administration


Grassley and Graham have raised questions about why Rice would send herself "such an unusual email purporting to document a conversation involving President Obama and his interactions with the FBI regarding the Trump/Russia investigation." Susan Rice attorney denies message she sent herself on Trump's inauguration was 'unusual'

The email, by *a documented liar for Obama,* is an attempt to soften what Obama knew would become public knowledge: that he got his troops together to produce the Russia Spygate Fiasco.



*“Collusion bombshell: DNC lawyers met with FBI on Russia allegations before surveillance warrant*

Congressional investigators have confirmed that a top FBI official met with Democratic Party lawyers to talk about allegations of Donald Trump-Russia collusion weeks before the 2016 election, and before the bureau secured a search warrant targeting Trump’s campaign.

Former FBI general counsel James Baker met during the 2016 season with at least one attorney from Perkins Coie, the Democratic National Committee’s private law firm.

That’s the firm used by the DNC and Hillary Clinton’s campaign to secretly pay research firmFusion GPS and Christopher Steele, a former British intelligence operative, to compile a dossier of uncorroborated raw intelligence alleging Trump and Moscow were colluding to hijack the presidential election.” 
Collusion bombshell: DNC lawyers met with FBI on Russia allegations before surveillance warrant



_34. _Posted on *3/27/2008, 1:36:25 PM* 

A year ago, Barack Obama addressed a group in Selma, AL commemorating the 1965 voting rights march. He credited the event with giving his parents the idea that they could have a child. The result was him--Barack Obama, Child of Destiny. The only problem is he was born in 1961.

"What happened in Selma, Alabama and Birmingham also stirred the conscience of the nation...This young man named Barack Obama...came over to this country. He met this woman...(who) had a good idea there was some craziness going on because they looked at each other and they decided...it might...be possible for us to get together and have a child. There was something stirring across the country because of what happened in Selma, Alabama... So they got together and Barack Obama Jr. was born. So don't tell me I don't have a claim on Selma, Alabama. Don't tell me I'm not coming home to Selma, Alabama.

I'm here because somebody marched." http://www.barackobama.com/2007/03/04/selma_voting_rights_march_comm.php

Obama credits Selma march for his existence

_*Except that Hussein was born in 1961.*_



_35. _
_1. Referring to illegal aliens, she begins :"*I call them citizens* because they contribute to the country."_

_Of course, that is not what makes one a citizen...is it._
_2. The young lady continues as if with the voice of the illegal...'If I vote, will immigration know where I live, will they come for my family..."_

*Now, if she were speaking of a legal citizen....there would be no reason to suggest anyone 'would come for them.'*

_Do you deny anything above?_

_Are claiming that 'immigration' would 'come for ' legal citizens who voted???_
_3. Obama answers the 'illegal citizen voting and fearful of immigration.'_

_'Not true,' he says....assuring the illegal voter that 'immigration will not know where you live, or come for you.'_

_4.He goes on to make this bald faced lie: _*"When you vote you are a citizen yourself"*



_36. _The most prodigious liar ever to infest the Oval Office, Hussein Obama, repeatedly cited “t*he Stat That 1 In 5 College Women Are Sexually Assaulted. False, of course.    *The Stat That 1 In 5 College Women Are Sexually Assaulted Doesn't Mean What You Think It Means


37. : _ “It turns out we’re pretty common-sense folks,” Mr. Obama said at a fundraiser at a private home in Palo Alto, Calif. *“We believe in the free market [and] a light touch when it comes to regulations.”*_ http://www.jammiewf.com/2013/hilari...ket-solutions-and-less-government-regulation/


*38. “IG Report confirms Obama lied about Hillary's emails  *
… Barack Obama lied to the American people when he claimed he only learned of Hillary Clinton’s use of an unauthorized, non-secure, non-governmental email server while she was Secretary of State. 

…Obama was one of the 13 individuals with whom Clinton had direct contact using her clintonemail.com account,” the report says in a footnote on page 89. “Obama, like other high level government officials, used a pseudonym for his username on his official government email account.” IG Report confirms Obama lied about Hillary’s emails

39. “…our gun laws in the United States don’t make much sense. Anybody can buy any weapon any time," Obama said….  they can buy it over the internet, they can buy machine guns.”  Obama tells Brazil: In America 'anybody can buy any weapon any time'

_
Henceforth, the terms 'lie' and 'liar' must be permanently reserved for, and applied to, Hussein Obama._

*40. “Obama Claimed 'All' of Syria's Chemical Weapons Had Been Eliminated  President Obama, on April 28, 2014: "We're getting chemical weapons out of Syria without having initiated a strike."*
 Bloomberg reported on May 13, 2015: "The U.S. government was informed months ago that an international monitoring body found traces of chemical weapons that President Bashar al-Assad had promised to turn over, including sarin gas -- a clear violation of the deal he struck with President Obama after crossing the administration's 'red line' two years ago.” Obama Claimed 'All' of Syria's Chemical Weapons Had Been Eliminated | RealClearPolitics


----------



## NotfooledbyW

PoliticalChic, post: 23594648 





PoliticalChic said:


> Did you mention 'lie' without following with 'Obama'???



ok racist. You can’t defend TrumpO so you must dig up old rotten racist lies about Obama. 

TrumpO hasn’t drilled us out of any oil problem.

Your wall of words is full of racist lies. 

manufacturing has not come back from overseas. Your racist hatred leads you to misquote Obama about manufacturing jobs.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

PoliticalChic said:


> 27. “OBAMA SAYS MANUFACTURING JOBS AREN’T COMING BACK – THEN TRUMP SETS RECORD OF JOBS IN ONE MONTH”




You fool. We are currently in a manufacturing recession under your lie infested TrumpO. 

And half the manufacturing jobs returning from foreign soil were announced before TrumpO’s tax cuts took effect. 


In Mr. Trump’s first two years in office, companies announced plans to relocate just under 145,000 factory jobs to the United States, according to data and modeling by the Reshoring Initiative, a nonprofit group. That is a record high in the group’s data, which dates back to the late 1980s, but it adds up to less than one month of average job gains in the United States in its decade-long expansion. More than half of those jobs — about 82,000 — were announced in 2017, before Mr. Trump’s tax cuts took effecIn Mr. Trump’s first two years in office, companies announced plans to relocate just under 145,000 factory jobs to the United States, according to data and modeling by the Reshoring Initiative, a nonprofit group. That is a record high in the group’s data, which dates back to the late 1980s, but it adds up to less than one month of average job gains in the United States in its decade-long expansion. More than half of those jobs — about 82,000 — were announced in 2017, before Mr. Trump’s tax cuts took effect.“   Trump’s Push to Bring Back Jobs to U.S. Shows Limited Results


----------



## PoliticalChic

NotfooledbyW said:


> PoliticalChic, post: 23594648
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you mention 'lie' without following with 'Obama'???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok racist. You can’t defend TrumpO so you must dig up old rotten racist lies about Obama.
> 
> TrumpO hasn’t drilled us out of any oil problem.
> 
> Your wall of words is full of racist lies.
> 
> manufacturing has not come back from overseas. Your racist hatred leads you to misquote Obama about manufacturing jobs.
Click to expand...



Nothing Trump has prevaricated about amounts to a hill of beans compared to these examples:


1. Obama told illegal aliens to go and vote, saying "When you vote, you're a citizen yourself."


2. After promising that Iran would never get nuclear weapons, Obama guaranteed them nukes.

October 7 2008, in the second presidential debate: "We cannot allow Iran to get a nuclear weapon. It would be a game-changer in the region. Not only would it threaten Israel, our strongest ally in the region and one of our strongest allies in the world, but it would also create a possibility of nuclear weapons falling into the hands of terrorists. And so it's unacceptable. And I will do everything that's required to prevent it. And we will never take military options off the table"




The first is an attack on America, the second, on all of Western Civilization.




What is it you mean by 'racist,' you fool?

The definition has always been 'a conservative winning the argument with a Liberal.


----------



## PoliticalChic

NotfooledbyW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 27. “OBAMA SAYS MANUFACTURING JOBS AREN’T COMING BACK – THEN TRUMP SETS RECORD OF JOBS IN ONE MONTH”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fool. We are currently in a manufacturing recession under your lie infested TrumpO.
> 
> And half the manufacturing jobs returning from foreign soil were announced before TrumpO’s tax cuts took effect.
> 
> 
> In Mr. Trump’s first two years in office, companies announced plans to relocate just under 145,000 factory jobs to the United States, according to data and modeling by the Reshoring Initiative, a nonprofit group. That is a record high in the group’s data, which dates back to the late 1980s, but it adds up to less than one month of average job gains in the United States in its decade-long expansion. More than half of those jobs — about 82,000 — were announced in 2017, before Mr. Trump’s tax cuts took effecIn Mr. Trump’s first two years in office, companies announced plans to relocate just under 145,000 factory jobs to the United States, according to data and modeling by the Reshoring Initiative, a nonprofit group. That is a record high in the group’s data, which dates back to the late 1980s, but it adds up to less than one month of average job gains in the United States in its decade-long expansion. More than half of those jobs — about 82,000 — were announced in 2017, before Mr. Trump’s tax cuts took effect.“   Trump’s Push to Bring Back Jobs to U.S. Shows Limited Results
Click to expand...



I realize you'll say anything to defend the Muslim former President.....but let's check:


*70. "U.S. Growth Hits 4.1%, Fastest Since 2014, in Win for Trump"*

Terms of Service Violation



“We are now on track to reach GDP annual growth of over 3%... Each point, by the way, means approximately $3 trillion and 10 million jobs,” @POTUS says https://cbsn.ws/2JZ4YIt 

CBS News on Twitter


71. "Pence and other Trump enthusiasts can point to increasing macroeconomic growth. Growth rose 4.1 percent in the second quarter and is up more than 3 percent for the year. Unemployment was down to 3.9 percent in July. The S&P 500 stock index is up 6 percent since the Trump presidency, while the rest of the world's stock markets are down 6 percent. These are numbers any recent administration would boast about.


More notable are positive trends among subgroups that weren't doing so well before Trump took office. Former Obama administration chief economic adviser Jason Furman, writing for Vox, notes that in the past three years "recent wage growth ... at the low end of the wage scale" is stronger than growth among the higher-paid. Similarly, Bloomberg columnist and portfolio manager Conor Sen makes the point that job growth has been greatest among "goods-producing workers and the least-educated workers."

Has Trump Delivered on His Economic Promises?


72. “*Atlanta Fed predicts 5% jump in economic growth for third quarter          *The central bank district estimates that GDP will increase 5 percent for the July-to-September period, according to an update posted Wednesday.

If the forecast is accurate, it will come on top of a strong 4.1 percent second quarter…”  Atlanta Fed predicts 5% jump in economic growth for third quarter

*73. “Economy adds more jobs than expected in August, and wage growth hits post-recession high”   *
*Economy adds more jobs than expected in August, and wage growth hits post-recession high*
But it’s not just Trump giving himself credit for the strong economy – economists are as well.

74. “But it’s not just Trump giving himself credit for the strong economy – economists are as well.                                                                                            CNBC called the American economy a “tremendous achievement” for Trump, highlighting that “during his time in office, the economy has achieved feats most experts thought impossible. GDP is growing at a 3-percent plus rate. The unemployment rate is near a 50-year low. Meanwhile, the stock market has jumped 27 percent amid a surge in corporate profits.” https://ntknetwork.com/obama-complains-about-trump-taking-credit-for-strong-economy/

*75. “U.S. Jobless Claims Fall to 49-Year Low for Third Straight Week” U.S. Jobless Claims Fall to 49-Year Low for Third Straight Week*

*76. “President Trump let the world know at the U.N. today that he’s sticking to his vision of America-first sovereignty, rather than cede power to U.N. multilateralists — to their great dismay. Too bad for them: Mr. Trump’s approach is working.*
*“America will always choose independence and cooperation over global governance, control and domination,” he told world leaders at the UN General Assembly. This country “will not tell you how to live or work or worship.” But we “ask that you honor our sovereignty in return.”*
*…vowing to “never surrender America’s sovereignty to an unelected, unaccountable, global bureaucracy.”                  Globalists at U.N. Rage at Trump*

*77. “”Canada agrees to join U.S. and Mexico in new trade deal to replace NAFTA, say US and Canadian officials*
 "USMCA will give our workers, farmers, ranchers and businesses a high-standard trade agreement that will result in freer markets, fairer trade and robust economic growth in our region."

"It will strengthen the middle class and create good, well-paying jobs and new opportunities for the nearly half-billion people who call North America home,"                   NAFTA: Canada agrees to join U.S., Mexico in new trade agreement

*78. “Federal Government Cut 1,000 Jobs in September; -16,000 Under Trump        Since President Donald Trump took office, federal employment has declined by 16,000.”     Federal Government Cut 1,000 Jobs in September; -16,000 Under Trump *
* 79. “The Office of Management and Budget (OMB) released a report recently that found “the Trump Administration’s regulatory reform efforts have saved American families and businesses $23 billion in Fiscal Year 2018 by getting rid of unduly burdensome and unnecessary regulation. The findings, released by the Office of Information and Regulatory Affairs (OIRA), also reported that Federal Agencies issued 176 deregulatory actions.” This is an important report that you will hear little about from a media obsessed with palace intrigue and investigations.” 
Trump Regulatory Reform Saved Taxpayers $23 Billion*
80. "*Wages and salaries jump by 3.1%, highest level in a decade*


*Wages and salaries rose 3.1 percent in the third quarter, the biggest increase in a decade, according to the Labor Department.*
*Overall compensation costs were up 2.8 percent, ahead of Wall Street expectations." Wages and salaries jump by 3.1%, highest level in a decade*

*81. “Job growth surges by 312,000 in December”  Job growth surges by 312,000 in December*
82. "*Unemployment hits 49-year low as US employers step up hiring"
Unemployment hits 49-year low as US employers step up hiring*


"The Rasmussen Reports daily Presidential Tracking Poll for Friday shows that 50% of Likely U.S. Voters approve of President Trump’s job performance. "
Daily Presidential Tracking Poll - Rasmussen Reports®

83. "*Record 157,288,000 Employed in July*

(CNSNews.com) - The number of people employed in the United States hit a record 157,288,000 in July, according to the employment report released today by the Bureau of Labor Statistics.


That was up 283,000 from the 157,005,000 employed in June."

Record 157,288,000 Employed in July


*84. “…Planned Parenthood announced that it would withdraw from Title X, a federal family planning program that helps poor women access birth control and other health services. As a result, the organization will lose about $60 million a year in federal funding. The decision was made in response to a new Trump administration rule which forbids Title X clinics from referring patients for abortions.” Planned Parenthood Just Lost $60M in Funding. What Does That Mean for Women?

85. “U.S. adds 136,000 jobs in September, unemployment rate hits 50-year low”*
Published: Oct 4, 2019 10:32 a.m. ET
*U.S. adds 136,000 jobs in September, unemployment rate hits 50-year low

86. “Record 158,510,000 Americans Employed in October; 23rd Record for Trump” Record 158,510,000 Americans Employed in October; 23rd Record for Trump

87. “Black Unemployment Rate Hits All Time Low”
Huge October Payrolls Beat: 128K Jobs Added As Black Unemployment Rate Hits All Time Low

88. “Dow jumps more than 200 points to 28,000, posts 4-week winning streak  The Dow Jones Industrial Average rallied to record levels on Friday, reaching 28,000 for the first time ever…” Dow jumps more than 200 points to 28,000, posts 4-week winning streak*





Bet that hurt, huh?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

PoliticalChic said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 27. “OBAMA SAYS MANUFACTURING JOBS AREN’T COMING BACK – THEN TRUMP SETS RECORD OF JOBS IN ONE MONTH”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fool. We are currently in a manufacturing recession under your lie infested TrumpO.
> 
> And half the manufacturing jobs returning from foreign soil were announced before TrumpO’s tax cuts took effect.
> 
> 
> In Mr. Trump’s first two years in office, companies announced plans to relocate just under 145,000 factory jobs to the United States, according to data and modeling by the Reshoring Initiative, a nonprofit group. That is a record high in the group’s data, which dates back to the late 1980s, but it adds up to less than one month of average job gains in the United States in its decade-long expansion. More than half of those jobs — about 82,000 — were announced in 2017, before Mr. Trump’s tax cuts took effecIn Mr. Trump’s first two years in office, companies announced plans to relocate just under 145,000 factory jobs to the United States, according to data and modeling by the Reshoring Initiative, a nonprofit group. That is a record high in the group’s data, which dates back to the late 1980s, but it adds up to less than one month of average job gains in the United States in its decade-long expansion. More than half of those jobs — about 82,000 — were announced in 2017, before Mr. Trump’s tax cuts took effect.“   Trump’s Push to Bring Back Jobs to U.S. Shows Limited Results
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I realize you'll say anything to defend the Muslim former President.....but let's check:
> 
> 
> *70. "U.S. Growth Hits 4.1%, Fastest Since 2014, in Win for Trump"*
> 
> Terms of Service Violation
> 
> 
> 
> “We are now on track to reach GDP annual growth of over 3%... Each point, by the way, means approximately $3 trillion and 10 million jobs,” @POTUS says https://cbsn.ws/2JZ4YIt
> 
> CBS News on Twitter
> 
> 
> 71. "Pence and other Trump enthusiasts can point to increasing macroeconomic growth. Growth rose 4.1 percent in the second quarter and is up more than 3 percent for the year. Unemployment was down to 3.9 percent in July. The S&P 500 stock index is up 6 percent since the Trump presidency, while the rest of the world's stock markets are down 6 percent. These are numbers any recent administration would boast about.
> 
> 
> More notable are positive trends among subgroups that weren't doing so well before Trump took office. Former Obama administration chief economic adviser Jason Furman, writing for Vox, notes that in the past three years "recent wage growth ... at the low end of the wage scale" is stronger than growth among the higher-paid. Similarly, Bloomberg columnist and portfolio manager Conor Sen makes the point that job growth has been greatest among "goods-producing workers and the least-educated workers."
> 
> Has Trump Delivered on His Economic Promises?
> 
> 
> 72. “*Atlanta Fed predicts 5% jump in economic growth for third quarter          *The central bank district estimates that GDP will increase 5 percent for the July-to-September period, according to an update posted Wednesday.
> 
> If the forecast is accurate, it will come on top of a strong 4.1 percent second quarter…”  Atlanta Fed predicts 5% jump in economic growth for third quarter
> 
> *73. “Economy adds more jobs than expected in August, and wage growth hits post-recession high”   *
> *Economy adds more jobs than expected in August, and wage growth hits post-recession high*
> But it’s not just Trump giving himself credit for the strong economy – economists are as well.
> 
> 74. “But it’s not just Trump giving himself credit for the strong economy – economists are as well.                                                                                            CNBC called the American economy a “tremendous achievement” for Trump, highlighting that “during his time in office, the economy has achieved feats most experts thought impossible. GDP is growing at a 3-percent plus rate. The unemployment rate is near a 50-year low. Meanwhile, the stock market has jumped 27 percent amid a surge in corporate profits.” https://ntknetwork.com/obama-complains-about-trump-taking-credit-for-strong-economy/
> 
> *75. “U.S. Jobless Claims Fall to 49-Year Low for Third Straight Week” U.S. Jobless Claims Fall to 49-Year Low for Third Straight Week*
> 
> *76. “President Trump let the world know at the U.N. today that he’s sticking to his vision of America-first sovereignty, rather than cede power to U.N. multilateralists — to their great dismay. Too bad for them: Mr. Trump’s approach is working.*
> *“America will always choose independence and cooperation over global governance, control and domination,” he told world leaders at the UN General Assembly. This country “will not tell you how to live or work or worship.” But we “ask that you honor our sovereignty in return.”*
> *…vowing to “never surrender America’s sovereignty to an unelected, unaccountable, global bureaucracy.”                  Globalists at U.N. Rage at Trump*
> 
> *77. “”Canada agrees to join U.S. and Mexico in new trade deal to replace NAFTA, say US and Canadian officials*
> "USMCA will give our workers, farmers, ranchers and businesses a high-standard trade agreement that will result in freer markets, fairer trade and robust economic growth in our region."
> 
> "It will strengthen the middle class and create good, well-paying jobs and new opportunities for the nearly half-billion people who call North America home,"                   NAFTA: Canada agrees to join U.S., Mexico in new trade agreement
> 
> *78. “Federal Government Cut 1,000 Jobs in September; -16,000 Under Trump        Since President Donald Trump took office, federal employment has declined by 16,000.”     Federal Government Cut 1,000 Jobs in September; -16,000 Under Trump *
> * 79. “The Office of Management and Budget (OMB) released a report recently that found “the Trump Administration’s regulatory reform efforts have saved American families and businesses $23 billion in Fiscal Year 2018 by getting rid of unduly burdensome and unnecessary regulation. The findings, released by the Office of Information and Regulatory Affairs (OIRA), also reported that Federal Agencies issued 176 deregulatory actions.” This is an important report that you will hear little about from a media obsessed with palace intrigue and investigations.” *
> *Trump Regulatory Reform Saved Taxpayers $23 Billion*
> 80. "*Wages and salaries jump by 3.1%, highest level in a decade*
> 
> 
> *Wages and salaries rose 3.1 percent in the third quarter, the biggest increase in a decade, according to the Labor Department.*
> *Overall compensation costs were up 2.8 percent, ahead of Wall Street expectations." Wages and salaries jump by 3.1%, highest level in a decade*
> 
> *81. “Job growth surges by 312,000 in December”  Job growth surges by 312,000 in December*
> 82. "*Unemployment hits 49-year low as US employers step up hiring"
> Unemployment hits 49-year low as US employers step up hiring*
> 
> 
> "The Rasmussen Reports daily Presidential Tracking Poll for Friday shows that 50% of Likely U.S. Voters approve of President Trump’s job performance. "
> Daily Presidential Tracking Poll - Rasmussen Reports®
> 
> 83. "*Record 157,288,000 Employed in July*
> 
> (CNSNews.com) - The number of people employed in the United States hit a record 157,288,000 in July, according to the employment report released today by the Bureau of Labor Statistics.
> 
> 
> That was up 283,000 from the 157,005,000 employed in June."
> 
> Record 157,288,000 Employed in July
> 
> 
> *84. “…Planned Parenthood announced that it would withdraw from Title X, a federal family planning program that helps poor women access birth control and other health services. As a result, the organization will lose about $60 million a year in federal funding. The decision was made in response to a new Trump administration rule which forbids Title X clinics from referring patients for abortions.” Planned Parenthood Just Lost $60M in Funding. What Does That Mean for Women?
> 
> 85. “U.S. adds 136,000 jobs in September, unemployment rate hits 50-year low”*
> Published: Oct 4, 2019 10:32 a.m. ET
> *U.S. adds 136,000 jobs in September, unemployment rate hits 50-year low
> 
> 86. “Record 158,510,000 Americans Employed in October; 23rd Record for Trump” Record 158,510,000 Americans Employed in October; 23rd Record for Trump
> 
> 87. “Black Unemployment Rate Hits All Time Low”
> Huge October Payrolls Beat: 128K Jobs Added As Black Unemployment Rate Hits All Time Low
> 
> 88. “Dow jumps more than 200 points to 28,000, posts 4-week winning streak  The Dow Jones Industrial Average rallied to record levels on Friday, reaching 28,000 for the first time ever…” Dow jumps more than 200 points to 28,000, posts 4-week winning streak*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bet that hurt, huh?
Click to expand...


Those who try to hide their ignorance and hatreds behind massive walls of words can’t hurt anybody. 

nothing you posted contends or contradicts my point.

You are the liar because Obama spoke about manufacturing jobs coming back from foreign soil but you cite the domestic increase in manufacturing in order to call Obama a liar. 

That is your lie. Can you deny that in your own written words with some backup. Spare us your thousands of cut and paste bs word wall you’ve built to hide behind.

you show what an idiot you are for posting this:


“*70. "U.S. Growth Hits 4.1%, Fastest Since 2014, in Win for Trump"*

do you know what GDP is for 2019?

It’s so low the Fed had to cut rates. 

Of course the economy and unemployment have remained good immediately following TrumpO’s debt producing tax cuts for the wealthy. But the stimulant wore off and TrumpO never got a years worth of GDP across the 3.0% threshold. We have been in a manufacturing recession for months now. 

Consumer spending is mostly holding off a recession but keeping GDP steady around 2.0%. But consumers are digging themselves deeper  and deeper into debt nearing the 2008 level. 

TrumoO has yet to produce quarterly GDP as high as the ones Obama produced without needing debt increasing tax cuts.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

PoliticalChic said:


> Bet that hurt, huh



Nooe. I’m fine  living just as well under TrumpO as I did when a much better man was the president before the massive American embarrassment took over in 2017.

TrumoO is an embarrassment only for those that support him. 

Trying to get you to begin living in the present:


“Morgan Stanley reported that its monthly index tracking corporate capital expenditures recorded its sixth consecutive drop in November, falling to its lowest level since July 2016. Meanwhile, the ISM index of manufacturing on Monday contracted for the fourth straight month, coming in worse than expected.”

Cohn blames Trump tariffs, uncertainty for weak capital spending


----------



## PoliticalChic

NotfooledbyW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bet that hurt, huh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nooe. I’m fine  living just as well under TrumpO as I did when a much better man was the president before the massive American embarrassment took over in 2017.
> 
> TrumoO is an embarrassment only for those that support him.
> 
> Trying to get you to begin living in the present:
> 
> 
> “Morgan Stanley reported that its monthly index tracking corporate capital expenditures recorded its sixth consecutive drop in November, falling to its lowest level since July 2016. Meanwhile, the ISM index of manufacturing on Monday contracted for the fourth straight month, coming in worse than expected.”
> 
> Cohn blames Trump tariffs, uncertainty for weak capital spending
Click to expand...





Soooo.....you're totally OK with having been tricked into voting for a Muslim who represents Iran over the United States?




Yup....Liberalism is a mental disease.


----------



## P@triot

NotfooledbyW said:


> TrumpO could lie to you that It was Hillary Clinton that chopped down the Cherry Tree not young George Washington and you would would believe the master of your cult.


The irony of that post is epic. The entire “George Washington / cherry tree” thing is in itself a *lie*. It never happened. Historians traced it back Mason Weems. But you wouldn’t know that because you’re a leftist. You swallow propaganda.

Cherry Tree Myth


----------



## NotfooledbyW

P@triot said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpO could lie to you that It was Hillary Clinton that chopped down the Cherry Tree not young George Washington and you would would believe the master of your cult.
> 
> 
> 
> The irony of that post is epic. The entire “George Washington / cherry tree” thing is in itself a *lie*. It never happened. Historians traced it back Mason Weems. But you wouldn’t know that because you’re a leftist. You swallow propaganda.
> 
> Cherry Tree Myth
Click to expand...


You must be the typical stupid TrumpVoter. I dint say the legend was or was not true, 

it certainly is not true that Hillary Clinton chopped it down. But if TrumpO told you she did you have to believe him.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

PoliticalChic said:


> Soooo.....you're totally OK with having been tricked into voting for a Muslim who represents Iran over the United States?



So you must resort to a racist lie about Obama’s religion and an ordinary lie about Obama representing since you cannot deny TrumpO’s economy included a manufacturing recession.


----------



## P@triot

NotfooledbyW said:


> do you know what GDP is for 2019?


Do you know what the unemployment rate for the African-American community is for 2019?

So low that it has literally never been done before. Record low. Thank *President Trump* and the Republicans.


----------



## P@triot

NotfooledbyW said:


> do you know what GDP is for 2019?


Do you know what the unemployment rate for the latino community is for 2019?

So low that it has literally never been done before. Record low. Thank *President Trump* and the Republicans.


----------



## P@triot

NotfooledbyW said:


> Nooe. I’m fine  living just as well under TrumpO as I did when a much better man was the president before the massive American embarrassment took over in 2017.


Barack? Is that _you_? There isn’t a person alive who considers the most corrupt president in U.S. history to be a “much better man”.


NotfooledbyW said:


> TrumoO is an embarrassment only for those that support him.


Record low unemployment. Record high market levels. Wages up across the nation. Taxes down.

Only an anti-American partisan leftist asshat would consider that to be an “embarrassment”.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

P@triot said:


> Record low unemployment. Record high market levels. Wages up across the nation. Taxes down.



All that and still had to try to cheat to win re-election. And that got his sorry lying sad ass impeached,


----------



## P@triot

NotfooledbyW said:


> All that and still had to try to cheat to win re-election. And that got his sorry lying sad ass impeached,


He didn’t “cheat” snowflake. He didn’t do anything with regard to re-election. He’s been too busy cleaning up Obama’s mess and Making America Great Again.


----------



## PoliticalChic

NotfooledbyW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.....you're totally OK with having been tricked into voting for a Muslim who represents Iran over the United States?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you must resort to a racist lie about Obama’s religion and an ordinary lie about Obama representing since you cannot deny TrumpO’s economy included a manufacturing recession.
Click to expand...


Let's prove it together.....when you can't explain the following, you'll help prove that he is Muslim:


..... he did things no one but a cryto-Islamist would do....


Like this:


1. The United States State Department, even with it’s long antipathy toward Israel, the State Department says Iran is the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism.
Yet, this was Hussein’s behavior toward that 7th century barbaric regime:


*Barack Obama was ushering in the age of the ‘Iranian Nuclear Bomb’ and fueling Iran’s war machine.*


Barack Obama, the #1 funder of radical Islamic fundamentalism and of the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism, in the history of the world.
Under Hussein *Obama*, the United States was* the lead benefactor of Islamic terrorism*


He gave his nod to ballistic missiles and nuclear weapons for 7th century barbarians.

Barack Obama, in addition to slowing the rise of the oceans, also made the world a safer place to be by funding the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism while not restricting their ballistic missile program and, at the same time, supporting Hezbollah.

The best friend the homicidal maniacs in charge of Iran ever had was Barack Hussein Obama.


The big question about Hussein Obama was always was he Sunni or Shia…and with the Iran deal, we got answer.





Nor can you address this.......



2. “…*Obama’s ties to a radical Muslim activist* who reportedly was raising money for Obama’s Harvard studies during the years 1988 to 1991.
The allegations first surfaced in late March, when former *Manhattan Borough president Percy Sutton told a New York cable channel *that a former business partner who was “raising money” for Obama had approached him in 1988 to help Obama get into Harvard Law School.

In the interview, Sutton says he *first heard of Obama about twenty years ago from Khalid Al-Mansour, a Black Muslim and Black Nationalist who was a “mentor” to the founders of the Black Panther party* at the time the party was founded in the early 1960s.

*Sutton described al-Mansour as advisor to “one of the world’s richest men,” Saudi prince Alwaleed bin Talal.”* Daily Thought Pad: Obama's Harvard Years: Questions Swirl




_“But when you’re watching this in the campaign, and you’re onto this story, you’re saying, “*Why isn’t anyone in the major media asking how it is that this radical anti-Semite, Khalid al Mansour, was pushing Obama* into Harvard twenty years before the election?” Isn’t this worth investigating, this connection? No it wasn’t—it was worth burying…But *they just buried that *whole story, and when I saw that—I mean, you know this, and you and Accuracy Media have been confronting this for years, how they bury stories that they simply don’t want to share with the rest of the world.”_
Obama Deconstructed: An Interview with Jack Cashill




_Why would *a Black Muslim and Black Nationalist, and the Saudis….want to see Obama as President?*_

*Did he win an essay contest of some sort??? His grades????*

*They liked his….tone????*

*Or something about him that would appeal to radical, anti-Semitic Muslims?????*
*



3. What a generous fellow, Obama, when it comes to rewarding his co-religionists.
When it comes to Iran, the 7th century homicidal maniacs…

a. He sends them pallets loaded with cash

b. He guarantees them nuclear weapons

c. He removes the sanctions that were restricting the funds they had for terrorism.


d. He obstructs justice, the DoJ case against Iran’s proxy, Hezbollah, for selling $1 billion of cocaine in the US

e. And….he provides them with the fruits of America’s technological achievements, to make them more formidable as enemies to America….our drone technology.
Obama as President turned over, directly to the 7th century savages, our latest and most technologically advanced, surveillance drone, the RQ-170 Sentinel.....
...of course, by extension, turned it over to Russia and China, as well.
When the drone crash landed in Iran...that's 'Death To America Iran'.....Obama let them keep it.

"**President Obama** said on Monday that the United States had asked **Iran** to return an American surveillance drone that the Iranians say they captured on Dec. 4. It was Mr. Obama’s first public comment about the drone, a remote-controlled spying aircraft,...
...Obama was answering this question: “And speaking of Iran, are you concerned that it will be able to weaken America’s national security by discovering intelligence from the fallen drone that it captured?”*
*Obama Says America Asked Iran to Return Its Drone**



 But...but......what could he have done?????

This:
"... otherwise I would not explain why the RQ-170 was not remotely destroyed with a kill-switch reportedly used on such systems to prevent them from going in the wrong hands. Such self-destruction systems are designed to bring down the drone should its pilot lose satellite link from the **mobile ground control station**.

The stealthy UAS (Unmanned Aerial System) is one of the most precious of the U.S. arsenal..."*
*Iran seizes a U.S. Stealth Drone by taking over controls. Maybe… And what about that Predator virus?**


"....It was “standard procedure” for US forces to recover or destroy any drones that are lost, ..."*
*Iran shows off captured US drone**

Unless you were a deep cover mole with the ability to reward your....'allies’ in the ummah (Ummah is an Arabic word meaning "community").





What is even more threatening to America and Western Civilization than Iran….?

Obama and the Democrat Party.

Time to give Obama what he deserves….the truth….and prison time.*





*As you can't dispute any of the above....time for you to admit to yourself that you've been fooled, tricked, and jilted.

Let's hear it.*


----------



## PoliticalChic

NotfooledbyW said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Record low unemployment. Record high market levels. Wages up across the nation. Taxes down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that and still had to try to cheat to win re-election. And that got his sorry lying sad ass impeached,
Click to expand...



And the result of being 'impeached'????

...Now...who's gonna win in November?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

PoliticalChic said:


> And the result of being 'impeached'????
> 
> ...Now...who's gonna win in November?



TrumpO was not impeached for nothing in order to help the Democratic Candidate win in 2020. TrumpO was impeached because he abused the power of his office to get a foreign government to falsely prosecute the Bidens. 

If the Senate does not call witnesses and tries to ram through a sham trial and acquit TrumpO I feel much more confident that any Dem will beat TrumpO in Michigan (his cruel idiotic attack on the Dingle family cost him Michigan) and Pennsylvania.  And maybe even Wisconsin. 

then it’s over for your cult master/buffoon


----------



## PoliticalChic

NotfooledbyW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the result of being 'impeached'????
> 
> ...Now...who's gonna win in November?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpO was not impeached for nothing in order to help the Democratic Candidate win in 2020. TrumpO was impeached because he abused the power of his office to get a foreign government to falsely prosecute the Bidens.
> 
> If the Senate does not call witnesses and tries to ram through a sham trial and acquit TrumpO I feel much more confident that any Dem will beat TrumpO in Michigan (his cruel idiotic attack on the Dingle family cost him Michigan) and Pennsylvania.  And maybe even Wisconsin.
> 
> then it’s over for your cult master/buffoon
Click to expand...




So you agree that you are unable to dispute my contention that you were tricked into supporting a Muslim for the presidency.


Excellent.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

PoliticalChic said:


> So you agree that you are unable to dispute my contention that you were tricked into supporting a Muslim for the presidency.




You TrumpVoter moron. I could never be tricked into voting for a Muslim because I have absolutely no problem voting for a Muslim in the first place. They are great Americans. 

But you are still a racist by calling Obama a Muslim because he is not and apparent you don’t believe a Muslim is not qualified to be president.


----------



## PoliticalChic

NotfooledbyW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you agree that you are unable to dispute my contention that you were tricked into supporting a Muslim for the presidency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You TrumpVoter moron. I could never be tricked into voting for a Muslim because I have absolutely no problem voting for a Muslim in the first place. They are great Americans.
> 
> But you are still a racist by calling Obama a Muslim because he is not and apparent you don’t believe a Muslim is not qualified to be president.
Click to expand...



It is not a race, you dunce, it is a political movement.

One can be Muslim or American....you were tricked into voting for Sharia rather than the Constitution.


But.....tricking you is a low bar.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the result of being 'impeached'????
> 
> ...Now...who's gonna win in November?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpO was not impeached for nothing in order to help the Democratic Candidate win in 2020. TrumpO was impeached because he abused the power of his office to get a foreign government to falsely prosecute the Bidens.
> 
> If the Senate does not call witnesses and tries to ram through a sham trial and acquit TrumpO I feel much more confident that any Dem will beat TrumpO in Michigan (his cruel idiotic attack on the Dingle family cost him Michigan) and Pennsylvania.  And maybe even Wisconsin.
> 
> then it’s over for your cult master/buffoon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you agree that you are unable to dispute my contention that you were tricked into supporting a Muslim for the presidency.
> 
> 
> Excellent.
Click to expand...


If you are talking about your post #854 that is totally a hog shit created by a racist liars like you. 
Who the hell read that crap except your own kind.


----------



## charwin95

Barrack Obama was and is admired around the globe with very high remarks. That’s a fact.

Compared to this low life scum president of US attacking dead person and a 16 yo girl because he is coward. THIS IS HEARD AROUND THE WORLD. 

A laughing stock around the world made us a racist, bully, ignorant, coward, unreliable ally and liars. That’s the POTUS Trump.


----------



## P@triot

charwin95 said:


> Barrack Obama was and is admired around the globe with very high remarks. That’s a fact.


No. It’s not. At all. He wasn’t “respected” then. He’s not respected now. And you’re vague and desperate opinion doesn’t change 87 pages of documented *facts*.

Obama is a piece of shit and is essentially viewed that way around the world - save for a few extreme leftists assholes that think like he does (such as Field and Raul Castro).


----------



## P@triot

charwin95 said:


> A laughing stock around the world made us a racist, bully, ignorant, coward, unreliable ally and liars.


You just perfectly described MaObama


----------



## Chuz Life

Bing video


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the result of being 'impeached'????
> 
> ...Now...who's gonna win in November?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpO was not impeached for nothing in order to help the Democratic Candidate win in 2020. TrumpO was impeached because he abused the power of his office to get a foreign government to falsely prosecute the Bidens.
> 
> If the Senate does not call witnesses and tries to ram through a sham trial and acquit TrumpO I feel much more confident that any Dem will beat TrumpO in Michigan (his cruel idiotic attack on the Dingle family cost him Michigan) and Pennsylvania.  And maybe even Wisconsin.
> 
> then it’s over for your cult master/buffoon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you agree that you are unable to dispute my contention that you were tricked into supporting a Muslim for the presidency.
> 
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are talking about your post #854 that is totally a hog shit created by a racist liars like you.
> Who the hell read that crap except your own kind.
Click to expand...




Re-post without the juvenile vulgarity.......it gives away that you recognize how irrefutable that post of mine is.


You were tricked into putting a Muslim in the White House....deal with it.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> Barrack Obama was and is admired around the globe with very high remarks. That’s a fact.
> 
> Compared to this low life scum president of US attacking dead person and a 16 yo girl because he is coward. THIS IS HEARD AROUND THE WORLD.
> 
> A laughing stock around the world made us a racist, bully, ignorant, coward, unreliable ally and liars. That’s the POTUS Trump.





"Barrack Obama was and is admired around the globe with very high remarks. That’s a fact."

Actually, it isn't a fact.

The Muslim, much like  you, was a laughing stock.

Watch me prove it...



*1. China underscores disrespect for Obama during his visit: *

"...Obama downplayed dust-ups involving the U.S. delegation and Chinese security officials during the opening hours of his trip to Hangzhou for the G-20 summit, ....

The early hours of Obama’s trip were marred by confrontations involving Chinese security officials,.... When Air Force One touched down at the Hangzhou airport, *Obama was not greeted, as is customary, by a staircase, but had to deplane from the lower level of his 747 jet. *

Reporters and U.S. officials were kept away from the welcoming ceremony by a rope line.... When the president’s national security adviser, Susan Rice, and her deputy, Ben Rhodes, attempted to pass under the barricade, *they were confronted by a Chinese security official "They did things that weren’t anticipated,"* Rice later told reporters..."
Obama Downplays Tensions After Skirmishes During China Visit


2. "Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte called Barack Obama a "son of a whore" on Monday as he vowed not to be lectured by the US leader on human rights when they meet in Laos.

The acid-tongued Duterte bristled at warnings he would face questioning by the US president over a war against drugs in the Philippines that has claimed more than 2,400 lives in just over two months.

"You must be respectful. Do not just throw away questions and statements. Son of a whore, I will curse you in that forum," Duterte told a news conference shortly before flying to Laos to attend a summit."
Philippines' Duterte calls Obama 'son of a whore'

3. "Iran’s most recent ballistic missile test, which violates current U.N. Security Council resolutions, comes a day after the international community’s nuclear watchdog organization disclosed that it is prohibited by the nuclear agreement from publicly reporting on potential violations by Iran.

Iranian leaders now say that they are poised to walk away from the deal if the United States and other global powers fail to advance the Islamic Republic’s “national interests.”
Iran Threatens to Walk Away From Nuke Deal After New Missile Test


Iran laughs at Obama....


*4. No Respect...he, and you, the world's laughing stock*: Obama removes restrictions on Cuba, gets nothing in return. And....he visits, but *Raul Castro couldn't be bothered to be at the airport: *

" As the plane landed at a rainy Jose Marti International Airport, Mr Obama tweeted: "What's up Cuba? Just touched down here, looking forward to meeting and hearing directly from the Cuban people." *The president was greeted by foreign minister Bruno Rodriguez - not president Raul Castro.* Instead he will hold talks with his Cuban counterpart on Monday." Obama Arrives In Cuba For Historic Visit

*"Both Donald Trump and Sen. Ted Cruz slammed the greeting President Obama and his wife received during their historic touch-down at a Cuban airport, saying the failure of Raul Castro to personally greet them as they exited Air Force One was a slap in the face to America."
www.wnd.com/2016/03/obama-snubbed-castro-fails-to-welcome-air-force-one/#P4htmI3yufsIQ4zM.99

5. * "ANKARA, Turkey (AP) —Turkish Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan has said he no longer holds "direct" telephone conversations with U.S. President Barak Obama,suggesting a rift between the leaders who were once close."Turkish PM says he Obama no longer talk directly - Yahoo News



6. "Turkey will refuse to allow a US-led coalition to attack jihadistsin neighbouring Iraq and Syria from its air bases, nor will it take part in combat operations against militants, a government official told AFP" Thursdayhttp://Breaking TURKEY REFUSES OBAMA REQUEST to Use Its Airbases to Fight ISIS The Gateway Pundit



7. “Obama is the weakest of U.S. presidents, he had humiliating defeats in the region. Under him the Islamic awakening happened,” Younesisaidin a Farsi language interview with Iran’s semi-official Fars News Agency. “Americans witnessed their greatest defeats in Obama’s era: Terrorism expanded, [the] U.S. had huge defeats under Obama [and] that is why they want to compromise with Iran,” Younesi said.

The criticism of Obama echoes comments made recently byotherworld leaders and even former members of the president’s own staff,such asFormer Defense Secretary Robert Gates. Top Iranian Official: Obama is ‘The Weakest of U.S. Presidents’



8.  "GUMMING UP THE WORKS: Obama blasted for chewing gum during visit with Indian prime minister
Obama, who has been caught before munching on gum during high-profile political events, was taken to task by the country’s largest newspaper after he was spotted taking a piece out of his mouth during the annual Republic Day parade."
Obama blasted for chewing gum during visit with Indian PM


9.  "It would be one thing had the president brought in a successful test anywhere. But his — and Secretary of State Clinton’s — “reset” with Russia has been greeted with aggression from President Putin and his camarilla. The “pivot” to Asia has turned into a palsied pirouette and been unmasked as cover for fading from the Middle East. The redlines in Syria have been erased. Libya, Yemen, Venezuela are wrecks. Afghanistan is teetering to the Taliban, while Mr. Obama’s withdrawal has left Iraq at the mercy of Iran and the Islamic State."The Obama Doctrine


10. “Saudi Arabia and its Persian Gulf neighbors have been optimistic about Mr. Trump’s presidency, largely because of their deep frustration at what they called Mr. Obama’s refusal to forcefully engage in Middle Eastern issues like the war in Syria. They are encouraged by Mr. Trump’s business background, his lack of interest in human rights and, most importantly, his vow to take a hard line against Iran.

They were happy to see Obama go,” Bruce Riedel, a senior fellow at the Brookings Institution, said of the Saudis. Mr. Riedel said the kingdom had lost confidence in Mr. Obama "
Trump Meets Saudi Prince as U.S. and Kingdom Seek Warmer Relations





*11. "* Obama's administration has been working behind the scenes for months to forge a new working relationship with Russia, despite the fact that Russian President Vladimir Putin has shown little interest in repairing relations with Washington or halting his aggression in neighboring Ukraine."    Inside Obama’s Secret Outreach to Russia


12. "Of course, the contempt that world leaders are expressing toward Barack Obama is partly the result of his lame duck status. But it is more than that: he is a widely detested lame duck, viewed by most as both arrogant and unreliable.

Remember the days when Obama promised us a smart foreign policy? Instead, he has thrown away our hard-fought victory in Iraq, strengthened Iran’s mullahs in a quixotic effort to form an alliance with them, and alienated our staunchest allies, like Great Britain and Israel, while abandoning others, like the Sunni Gulf States, all while accomplishing nothing. Small wonder that as he prepares to leave office, the predominant reaction around the world is, good riddance."                        Disrespecting Obama

*13. How about the way the Brits spit in Obama’s eye in the Brexit vote:*
“Backlash after Barack Obama EU referendum intervention”   Backlash after Obama EU intervention

And….

14. The Israelis after Obama sent his minions to sink Netanyahu:

*“Obama's shocking interference into Israel's election process* 
The Obama presidential election team has set up camp in Tel Aviv with the mission to defeat Netanyahu in our upcoming election.”    Obama's shocking interference into Israel's election process

*Guess who they voted for.*


*15.   “Give Trump credit for USA getting the World Cup*

*·        …Former U.S. Soccer president Sunil Gulati. He said before President Obama was elected in 2008 that a Democratic president would give a U.S. World Cup bid the greatest chance of success.*

*·        Obama came out strongly for the U.S. World Cup campaign for 2018 and 2022 as well, getting chummy with Sepp Blatter, writing letters to and meeting with the soccer politician – …. Russia got 2018 when it was decided that event would go to a European candidate and Qatar came from nowhere to steal away 2022, leaving Obama to receive a consolation phone call *

*·    As this all relates to sports, scorecards are appropriate. And as much as Obama had charisma that stretched far beyond American borders, that never translated into votes for big athletic extravaganzas. On that front it’s Trump 2, Obama 0.*

·        Obama went to bat hard for his hometown of Chicago as it tried to stage the 2016 Olympics. He held an event on the White House lawn and flew to Copenhagen in an attempt to sway the vote, but the Windy City came last out of four candidates as the voters opted for Rio de Janeiro instead.”                                 World Cup: Give Trump credit in U.S. getting Olympics and now World Cup



*16. *"Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-MN) *took aim at former President Barack Obama t*his week, stating that his administration took on “bad” policies rather than embodying the “hope and change” his campaign promised.

“We can’t be only upset with Trump,” Omar told _Politico_ magazine in an interview published Friday. “His policies are bad, but many of the people who came before him also had really bad policies. They just were more polished than he was.”

Omar cited the former president’s “caging of kids” along the Mexican border and “droning of countries around the world.” “That’s not what we should be looking for anymore,” she said. “We don’t want anybody to get away with murder because they are polished. We want to recognize the actual policies that are behind the pretty face and the smile.” A spokesman for Obama reportedly declined to respond to Rep. Omar’s comments."
Ilhan Omar: Obama Administration Also Had ‘Really Bad Policies’



Smarter than the average Obama voter.....


Obama also had really bad policies. They just were more polished.

Obama “caging of kids” along the Mexican border

Obama “droning of countries around the world.”

We don’t want Obama to get away with murder because they are polished.

We want to recognize the actual policies that are behind Obama's pretty face and the smile.





*

Respect for...*
the dirt-eating low-life crypto-Islamist back-stabbing infanticide-supporting incompetent snake with an unbroken record of failure, both as a President and as a human being????


Really????





You can't find even a single error.....just as you were unable to in my post showing him to be Muslim.


----------



## PoliticalChic

NotfooledbyW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the result of being 'impeached'????
> 
> ...Now...who's gonna win in November?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpO was not impeached for nothing in order to help the Democratic Candidate win in 2020. TrumpO was impeached because he abused the power of his office to get a foreign government to falsely prosecute the Bidens.
> 
> If the Senate does not call witnesses and tries to ram through a sham trial and acquit TrumpO I feel much more confident that any Dem will beat TrumpO in Michigan (his cruel idiotic attack on the Dingle family cost him Michigan) and Pennsylvania.  And maybe even Wisconsin.
> 
> then it’s over for your cult master/buffoon
Click to expand...



It's 'over'????

Really?


Soooo....who's gonna win in November????


The Democrats who promise this:


1. America would fall back to this:
*“Team Obama: Sorry, America, the ‘new normal’ may be here to stay*

The good times may be over for good. In a speech to the Economic Club of New York yesterday, US Treasury Secretary Jack Lew said the US GDP growth rate, adjusted for inflation, is now projected to run a little above 2% a year.”
*Team Obama: Sorry, America, the 'new normal' may be here to stay - AEI*


2. The hard working American taxpayer would pay for illegal alien's healthcare


3. There'd be no penalty for sneaking over the border.....no sovereignty.

4. The world's worst state sponsor of terrorism would have nuclear weapons.

5. Infanticide, post-birth abortion, would be legalized

6. Taxes would be increased and tax cuts reversed

7. Sharia would become de rigueur 

8. Free speech would be outlawed as 'hate speech.

9. Jewish persons would have to find shelter elsewhere

10. We could look forward to the end of private health insurance, reparations for slavery and drug dealers, financial security for those who ‘don’t care to work,’ abortion rights for 'transwomen (men), and packing the Supreme Court.

11. The abolition of prisons so that convicted criminals would be free to prey on innocent citizens. .*"AOC Wants to Abolish Prisons*

...saying that lawmakers needed to explore the mass release of America's prison population.



Oh....and this....

12. Abortion rights for men


13.  Special laws that favor transgender illegal aliens


14. “All the Democratic presidential candidates have endorsed the Equality Act, which would render it illegal to use the wrong pronoun in the workplace.” Not Just Brexit




You're gonna vote for that, you dunce?????


----------



## PoliticalChic

NotfooledbyW said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Record low unemployment. Record high market levels. Wages up across the nation. Taxes down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that and still had to try to cheat to win re-election. And that got his sorry lying sad ass impeached,
Click to expand...


----------



## P@triot

⁦‪Joe Biden‬⁩ and the ⁦‪Dumbocrats are _deathly_ afraid to have Hunter Biden on the stand. And understandably so. He and daddy made hundreds of millions in corrupt and illegal activities...

Chuck Schumer: Hunter Biden Testifying Would Make Impeachment Trial A 'Circus' | HuffPost


----------



## P@triot

The ⁦‪Obama‬⁩ Administration was the most corrupt in U.S. history...

Media Have Some Apologizing to Do After the Inspector General’s Report


----------



## 2aguy

P@triot said:


> While the left will inevitably do what they do best (attempt to replace history with propaganda), here is the true legacy of the Barack Obama presidency...
> 
> 1. The non-stimulating stimulus. Obama’s $750,000,000-plus stimulus plan retarded economic recovery, but it did manage to shatter by gargantuan amounts the record for annual federal budget deficits and set us on the path of approximately doubling the national debt during Obama’s eight years.
> 
> 2. The unconstitutional takeover/reorganization of General Motors and Chrysler. Obama shredded over 200 years of settled bankruptcy law by placing unsecured creditors (UAW) ahead of the secured creditors (bondholders) of those companies.
> 
> 3. Seizing defeat from the jaws of victory. Obama abandoned the winning Bush/Petraeus surge strategy in Iraq, destabilizing that key country, pushing it closer to Iran as well as opening the door for Isis.
> 
> 4. Allowing the American military to fall into a state of disrepair. Well, at least he has made sure that the Navy is using expensive biofuels instead of cheap petroleum.
> 
> 5. Loss of American stature in the world. Jimmy Carter-like, he has sought to charm America’s enemies (the Castros and the Iranian ayatollahs) while disrespecting old allies like the UK and newer allies like Poland. Through his indecisiveness with Syria, his bumbling interference in Libya, his capitulation to the Iranian mullahs, his passive acquiescence to Putin’s takeover of Crimea, and his obvious belief that America owes the world apologies instead of strong leadership, he has greatly reduced respect for our country around the globe.
> 
> 6. Obamacare. ‘Nuff said.
> 
> 7. Dodd-Frank and its wicked spawn, the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau. Ditto.
> 
> 8. Hostility to fossil fuels. Using the EPA and other regulatory agencies, he has done everything he could to cripple the domestic production of cheap, reliable fossil fuels and given subsidies to political cronies and others producing green boondoggles.
> 
> 9. Disrespect for our system of government. He has shown contempt for our Constitution, for anyone who resists his power grabs, and for the American people, particularly the middle class. He seems to have tried to reduce the United States of America to a banana republic by governing in the manner of a Latin American caudillo.
> 
> 10. Weak support for police and an increase of racial tensions. You know it’s bad when the executive director of the National Association of Police Organizations is so frustrated that he publicly accuses the President of the United States of waging “war on cops.”
> 
> 10 things you won’t see the mainstream media talk about in the last 100 days of Obama’s presidency




Who is this "Barak Obama?"   I know there was a guy just before Trump the Magnificent was elected.....I remember he had a funny sounding name...is that the guy you are talking about?  I don't think that if that is the guy, that he was very important to anything.......cause Trump came in, fixed all the problems the guy before him created, and just kept fixing things......

So...is that barack obumba or whoever....is that who you are talking about?


----------



## two_iron

Here in the US, The Brown Clown of Renown will always be remembered as The.Worst.Fucking.President.Ever™, which makes Jimmuh Carter wet himself to get that monkey off his back....

Overseas (I've traveled and worked in 35+ countries the last 15 years with my business), they mostly regard barry soetoro as a spineless sissy that married a man for some unknown reason and hates America for its whiteness and freedom.


----------



## P@triot

two_iron said:


> Overseas (I've traveled and worked in 35+ countries the last 15 years with my business), they mostly regard barry soetoro as a spineless sissy that married a man for some *unknown reason* and hates America for its whiteness and freedom.


Oh it’s not “unknown”. Daddy taught him that the United States was the “evil imperialists”.

Of course, that’s the same daddy that fucking abandoned him and left him to fend for himself.

One would think ‘ole Barry would have the damn sense not to listen to a man like that.


----------



## PoliticalChic

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barrack Obama was and is admired around the globe with very high remarks. That’s a fact.
> 
> Compared to this low life scum president of US attacking dead person and a 16 yo girl because he is coward. THIS IS HEARD AROUND THE WORLD.
> 
> A laughing stock around the world made us a racist, bully, ignorant, coward, unreliable ally and liars. That’s the POTUS Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Barrack Obama was and is admired around the globe with very high remarks. That’s a fact."
> 
> Actually, it isn't a fact.
> 
> The Muslim, much like  you, was a laughing stock.
> 
> Watch me prove it...
> 
> 
> 
> *1. China underscores disrespect for Obama during his visit: *
> 
> "...Obama downplayed dust-ups involving the U.S. delegation and Chinese security officials during the opening hours of his trip to Hangzhou for the G-20 summit, ....
> 
> The early hours of Obama’s trip were marred by confrontations involving Chinese security officials,.... When Air Force One touched down at the Hangzhou airport, *Obama was not greeted, as is customary, by a staircase, but had to deplane from the lower level of his 747 jet. *
> 
> Reporters and U.S. officials were kept away from the welcoming ceremony by a rope line.... When the president’s national security adviser, Susan Rice, and her deputy, Ben Rhodes, attempted to pass under the barricade, *they were confronted by a Chinese security official "They did things that weren’t anticipated,"* Rice later told reporters..."
> Obama Downplays Tensions After Skirmishes During China Visit
> 
> 
> 2. "Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte called Barack Obama a "son of a whore" on Monday as he vowed not to be lectured by the US leader on human rights when they meet in Laos.
> 
> The acid-tongued Duterte bristled at warnings he would face questioning by the US president over a war against drugs in the Philippines that has claimed more than 2,400 lives in just over two months.
> 
> "You must be respectful. Do not just throw away questions and statements. Son of a whore, I will curse you in that forum," Duterte told a news conference shortly before flying to Laos to attend a summit."
> Philippines' Duterte calls Obama 'son of a whore'
> 
> 3. "Iran’s most recent ballistic missile test, which violates current U.N. Security Council resolutions, comes a day after the international community’s nuclear watchdog organization disclosed that it is prohibited by the nuclear agreement from publicly reporting on potential violations by Iran.
> 
> Iranian leaders now say that they are poised to walk away from the deal if the United States and other global powers fail to advance the Islamic Republic’s “national interests.”
> Iran Threatens to Walk Away From Nuke Deal After New Missile Test
> 
> 
> Iran laughs at Obama....
> 
> 
> *4. No Respect...he, and you, the world's laughing stock*: Obama removes restrictions on Cuba, gets nothing in return. And....he visits, but *Raul Castro couldn't be bothered to be at the airport: *
> 
> " As the plane landed at a rainy Jose Marti International Airport, Mr Obama tweeted: "What's up Cuba? Just touched down here, looking forward to meeting and hearing directly from the Cuban people." *The president was greeted by foreign minister Bruno Rodriguez - not president Raul Castro.* Instead he will hold talks with his Cuban counterpart on Monday." Obama Arrives In Cuba For Historic Visit
> 
> *"Both Donald Trump and Sen. Ted Cruz slammed the greeting President Obama and his wife received during their historic touch-down at a Cuban airport, saying the failure of Raul Castro to personally greet them as they exited Air Force One was a slap in the face to America."
> www.wnd.com/2016/03/obama-snubbed-castro-fails-to-welcome-air-force-one/#P4htmI3yufsIQ4zM.99
> 
> 5. * "ANKARA, Turkey (AP) —Turkish Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan has said he no longer holds "direct" telephone conversations with U.S. President Barak Obama,suggesting a rift between the leaders who were once close."Turkish PM says he Obama no longer talk directly - Yahoo News
> 
> 
> 
> 6. "Turkey will refuse to allow a US-led coalition to attack jihadistsin neighbouring Iraq and Syria from its air bases, nor will it take part in combat operations against militants, a government official told AFP" Thursdayhttp://Breaking TURKEY REFUSES OBAMA REQUEST to Use Its Airbases to Fight ISIS The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> 
> 7. “Obama is the weakest of U.S. presidents, he had humiliating defeats in the region. Under him the Islamic awakening happened,” Younesisaidin a Farsi language interview with Iran’s semi-official Fars News Agency. “Americans witnessed their greatest defeats in Obama’s era: Terrorism expanded, [the] U.S. had huge defeats under Obama [and] that is why they want to compromise with Iran,” Younesi said.
> 
> The criticism of Obama echoes comments made recently byotherworld leaders and even former members of the president’s own staff,such asFormer Defense Secretary Robert Gates. Top Iranian Official: Obama is ‘The Weakest of U.S. Presidents’
> 
> 
> 
> 8.  "GUMMING UP THE WORKS: Obama blasted for chewing gum during visit with Indian prime minister
> Obama, who has been caught before munching on gum during high-profile political events, was taken to task by the country’s largest newspaper after he was spotted taking a piece out of his mouth during the annual Republic Day parade."
> Obama blasted for chewing gum during visit with Indian PM
> 
> 
> 9.  "It would be one thing had the president brought in a successful test anywhere. But his — and Secretary of State Clinton’s — “reset” with Russia has been greeted with aggression from President Putin and his camarilla. The “pivot” to Asia has turned into a palsied pirouette and been unmasked as cover for fading from the Middle East. The redlines in Syria have been erased. Libya, Yemen, Venezuela are wrecks. Afghanistan is teetering to the Taliban, while Mr. Obama’s withdrawal has left Iraq at the mercy of Iran and the Islamic State."The Obama Doctrine
> 
> 
> 10. “Saudi Arabia and its Persian Gulf neighbors have been optimistic about Mr. Trump’s presidency, largely because of their deep frustration at what they called Mr. Obama’s refusal to forcefully engage in Middle Eastern issues like the war in Syria. They are encouraged by Mr. Trump’s business background, his lack of interest in human rights and, most importantly, his vow to take a hard line against Iran.
> 
> They were happy to see Obama go,” Bruce Riedel, a senior fellow at the Brookings Institution, said of the Saudis. Mr. Riedel said the kingdom had lost confidence in Mr. Obama "
> Trump Meets Saudi Prince as U.S. and Kingdom Seek Warmer Relations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *11. "* Obama's administration has been working behind the scenes for months to forge a new working relationship with Russia, despite the fact that Russian President Vladimir Putin has shown little interest in repairing relations with Washington or halting his aggression in neighboring Ukraine."    Inside Obama’s Secret Outreach to Russia
> 
> 
> 12. "Of course, the contempt that world leaders are expressing toward Barack Obama is partly the result of his lame duck status. But it is more than that: he is a widely detested lame duck, viewed by most as both arrogant and unreliable.
> 
> Remember the days when Obama promised us a smart foreign policy? Instead, he has thrown away our hard-fought victory in Iraq, strengthened Iran’s mullahs in a quixotic effort to form an alliance with them, and alienated our staunchest allies, like Great Britain and Israel, while abandoning others, like the Sunni Gulf States, all while accomplishing nothing. Small wonder that as he prepares to leave office, the predominant reaction around the world is, good riddance."                        Disrespecting Obama
> 
> *13. How about the way the Brits spit in Obama’s eye in the Brexit vote:*
> “Backlash after Barack Obama EU referendum intervention”   Backlash after Obama EU intervention
> 
> And….
> 
> 14. The Israelis after Obama sent his minions to sink Netanyahu:
> 
> *“Obama's shocking interference into Israel's election process*
> The Obama presidential election team has set up camp in Tel Aviv with the mission to defeat Netanyahu in our upcoming election.”    Obama's shocking interference into Israel's election process
> 
> *Guess who they voted for.*
> 
> 
> *15.   “Give Trump credit for USA getting the World Cup*
> 
> *·        …Former U.S. Soccer president Sunil Gulati. He said before President Obama was elected in 2008 that a Democratic president would give a U.S. World Cup bid the greatest chance of success.*
> 
> *·        Obama came out strongly for the U.S. World Cup campaign for 2018 and 2022 as well, getting chummy with Sepp Blatter, writing letters to and meeting with the soccer politician – …. Russia got 2018 when it was decided that event would go to a European candidate and Qatar came from nowhere to steal away 2022, leaving Obama to receive a consolation phone call *
> 
> *·    As this all relates to sports, scorecards are appropriate. And as much as Obama had charisma that stretched far beyond American borders, that never translated into votes for big athletic extravaganzas. On that front it’s Trump 2, Obama 0.*
> 
> ·        Obama went to bat hard for his hometown of Chicago as it tried to stage the 2016 Olympics. He held an event on the White House lawn and flew to Copenhagen in an attempt to sway the vote, but the Windy City came last out of four candidates as the voters opted for Rio de Janeiro instead.”                                 World Cup: Give Trump credit in U.S. getting Olympics and now World Cup
> 
> 
> 
> *16. *"Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-MN) *took aim at former President Barack Obama t*his week, stating that his administration took on “bad” policies rather than embodying the “hope and change” his campaign promised.
> 
> “We can’t be only upset with Trump,” Omar told _Politico_ magazine in an interview published Friday. “His policies are bad, but many of the people who came before him also had really bad policies. They just were more polished than he was.”
> 
> Omar cited the former president’s “caging of kids” along the Mexican border and “droning of countries around the world.” “That’s not what we should be looking for anymore,” she said. “We don’t want anybody to get away with murder because they are polished. We want to recognize the actual policies that are behind the pretty face and the smile.” A spokesman for Obama reportedly declined to respond to Rep. Omar’s comments."
> Ilhan Omar: Obama Administration Also Had ‘Really Bad Policies’
> 
> 
> 
> Smarter than the average Obama voter.....
> 
> 
> Obama also had really bad policies. They just were more polished.
> 
> Obama “caging of kids” along the Mexican border
> 
> Obama “droning of countries around the world.”
> 
> We don’t want Obama to get away with murder because they are polished.
> 
> We want to recognize the actual policies that are behind Obama's pretty face and the smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Respect for...*
> the dirt-eating low-life crypto-Islamist back-stabbing infanticide-supporting incompetent snake with an unbroken record of failure, both as a President and as a human being????
> 
> 
> Really????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't find even a single error.....just as you were unable to in my post showing him to be Muslim.
Click to expand...





*.  “Obama, Trump Tie as Most Admired Man in 2019”*
*Obama, Trump Tie as Most Admired Man in 2019*


----------



## P@triot

It was MaObama who caged children...

House Dems use Obama-era photos to promote hearing on migrant 'kids in cages'


----------



## P@triot

MaObama supplanted Jimmy Carter as the worst President in U.S. history...

Trump's Iran Policy Isn't the Problem; Obama's Was


----------



## PoliticalChic

P@triot said:


> MaObama supplanted Jimmy Carter as the worst President in U.S. history...
> 
> Trump's Iran Policy Isn't the Problem; Obama's Was




I believe that there is a poll you should author!


----------



## P@triot

The piece of shit Obama ordered our Navy to surrender, then paid Iran $1.7 billion to get them back. What a despicable scandal.

Riddle of $1.3 Billion for Iran Might Relate to 13 Outlays Of Exactly $99,999,999.99


----------



## P@triot

The Obama Administration was the most corrupt in U.S. _history_.


> Haney testified before the Senate Judiciary Committee in June 2016 that the *Obama DHS ordered him to delete hundreds of files on individuals believed to be involved in Islamic extremism*.



Obama-era Homeland Security whistleblower found dead on side of road


----------



## Shawnee_b

Funny. When I think of barack legacy I think of a pie tin of beer in the garden catching slugs.


----------



## AntonToo

P@triot said:


> The Obama Administration was the most corrupt in U.S. _history_.
> 
> 
> 
> Haney testified before the Senate Judiciary Committee in June 2016 that the *Obama DHS ordered him to delete hundreds of files on individuals believed to be involved in Islamic extremism*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama-era Homeland Security whistleblower found dead on side of road
Click to expand...


Fucking idiot, there is exactly *ZERO *evidence of his death having anything to do with Obama administration.

Put down that partisan crack pipe and stop spreading disgusting, half-baked conspiratorial bullshit.

P.S.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Shawnee_b said:


> Funny. When I think of barack legacy I think of a pie tin of beer in the garden catching slugs.





But wait!

....there's more!



The Obama Legacy:

1. The largest number of refugees in the history of the world were wandering around the planet as a direct result of Barack Obama’s incompetence in the Middle East and North Africa, ….some 65 million refugees….more than during or after WWII….due to Barack Obama’s blithering idiocy.

2. Obama ... the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and he gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America....to our young people.....
....with the proceeds paying for IEDs that they use on our soldiers.

_And…_

3. "The *Disposition Matrix*, informally known as a *kill list*, is a database of information for tracking, capturing, rendering, or killingsuspected enemies of the United States.[1] Developed by the Obama administration beginning in 2010, the "Disposition Matrix" goes beyond existing kill lists and is intended to become a permanent fixture of U.S. policy.[1] The process determining criteria for killing is not public and was heavily shaped by National Counterterrorism Director and former Central Intelligence Agency (CIA) Director John O. Brennan.[2]


The creation of the Disposition Matrix database is part of an effort embraced by White House counterterrorism adviser John O. Brennan to codify the targeted killing policies developed by President Barack Obama. 

The database's existence was revealed in a three-part series published by _The Washington Post_ newspaper. It noted that as of their publication, the number of civilian and militant casualties resulting from U.S. drone strikes would soon exceed the number of people killed in the September 11 attacks.

Pakistani interior minister Rehman Malik has stated that 336 U.S. drone strikes in Pakistan claimed over 2,300 victims, 80% of whom were innocent civilians."
Disposition Matrix - Wikipedia


----------



## AntonToo

PoliticalChic said:


> 3. "The *Disposition Matrix*, informally known as a *kill list*, is a database of information for tracking, capturing, rendering, or killingsuspected enemies of the United States.[1] Developed by the Obama administration beginning in 2010, the "Disposition Matrix" goes beyond existing kill lists and is intended to become a permanent fixture of U.S. policy.[1] The process determining criteria for killing is not public and was heavily shaped by National Counterterrorism Director and former Central Intelligence Agency (CIA) Director John O. Brennan.[2]



Moron, the list is specifically about hunting down *TERRORISTS *and the criteria is very specifically about terrorists who pose imminent threat and cannot be indicted and convicted via normal justice process.

*A look inside the "disposition matrix"*

Are you loony-toons reactionary rightwingers now going to be against killing dangerous terrorists because Obama was for it?


----------



## RealDave

P@triot said:


> The Obama Administration was the most corrupt in U.S. _history_.
> 
> 
> 
> Haney testified before the Senate Judiciary Committee in June 2016 that the *Obama DHS ordered him to delete hundreds of files on individuals believed to be involved in Islamic extremism*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama-era Homeland Security whistleblower found dead on side of road
Click to expand...


I thought whistleblowers didn't matter?


----------



## PoliticalChic

antontoo said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. "The *Disposition Matrix*, informally known as a *kill list*, is a database of information for tracking, capturing, rendering, or killingsuspected enemies of the United States.[1] Developed by the Obama administration beginning in 2010, the "Disposition Matrix" goes beyond existing kill lists and is intended to become a permanent fixture of U.S. policy.[1] The process determining criteria for killing is not public and was heavily shaped by National Counterterrorism Director and former Central Intelligence Agency (CIA) Director John O. Brennan.[2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moron, the list is specifically about hunting down *TERRORISTS *and the criteria is very specifically about terrorists who pose imminent threat and cannot be indicted and convicted via normal justice process.
> 
> *A look inside the "disposition matrix"*
> 
> Are you loony-toons reactionary rightwingers now going to be against killing dangerous terrorists because Obama was for it?
Click to expand...




Terrorists????


No  one has been more supporting of terrorists than Hussein Obama.

1. He cleared the field in Iraq to give ISIS full reign

2. He guaranteed nuclear weapons to the world's worst state sponsor of terrorism.


Next time, take off your shoe before you put your foot in your mouth.


----------



## PoliticalChic

RealDave said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Obama Administration was the most corrupt in U.S. _history_.
> 
> 
> 
> Haney testified before the Senate Judiciary Committee in June 2016 that the *Obama DHS ordered him to delete hundreds of files on individuals believed to be involved in Islamic extremism*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama-era Homeland Security whistleblower found dead on side of road
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought whistleblowers didn't matter?
Click to expand...


"I thought ......"

Nothing could be funnier than RealDumb using those first two words.....


----------



## AntonToo

PoliticalChic said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. "The *Disposition Matrix*, informally known as a *kill list*, is a database of information for tracking, capturing, rendering, or killingsuspected enemies of the United States.[1] Developed by the Obama administration beginning in 2010, the "Disposition Matrix" goes beyond existing kill lists and is intended to become a permanent fixture of U.S. policy.[1] The process determining criteria for killing is not public and was heavily shaped by National Counterterrorism Director and former Central Intelligence Agency (CIA) Director John O. Brennan.[2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moron, the list is specifically about hunting down *TERRORISTS *and the criteria is very specifically about terrorists who pose imminent threat and cannot be indicted and convicted via normal justice process.
> 
> *A look inside the "disposition matrix"*
> 
> Are you loony-toons reactionary rightwingers now going to be against killing dangerous terrorists because Obama was for it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorists????
> 
> No  one has been more supporting of terrorists than Hussein Obama.
Click to expand...







*Yes retard, Terrorists* and I chellenge you to provide a single name on that list that was not one.

Pumping Osama Bin Laden full of lead and bombing the shit out of ISIS for years is "supporting terrorism"???

You are a fucking disgusting, bullshit filled nutbag.


----------



## PoliticalChic

antontoo said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. "The *Disposition Matrix*, informally known as a *kill list*, is a database of information for tracking, capturing, rendering, or killingsuspected enemies of the United States.[1] Developed by the Obama administration beginning in 2010, the "Disposition Matrix" goes beyond existing kill lists and is intended to become a permanent fixture of U.S. policy.[1] The process determining criteria for killing is not public and was heavily shaped by National Counterterrorism Director and former Central Intelligence Agency (CIA) Director John O. Brennan.[2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moron, the list is specifically about hunting down *TERRORISTS *and the criteria is very specifically about terrorists who pose imminent threat and cannot be indicted and convicted via normal justice process.
> 
> *A look inside the "disposition matrix"*
> 
> Are you loony-toons reactionary rightwingers now going to be against killing dangerous terrorists because Obama was for it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorists????
> 
> No  one has been more supporting of terrorists than Hussein Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes retard, Terrorists* and I chellenge you to provide a single name on that list that was not one.
> 
> Pumping Osama Bin Laden full of lead and bombing the shit out of ISIS for years is "supporting terrorism"???
> 
> You are a fucking disgusting, bullshit filled nutbag.
Click to expand...



Re-post like an adult, without the vulgarity that losers use to hide having lost the argument, and I may provide more education.


----------



## AntonToo

PoliticalChic said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. "The *Disposition Matrix*, informally known as a *kill list*, is a database of information for tracking, capturing, rendering, or killingsuspected enemies of the United States.[1] Developed by the Obama administration beginning in 2010, the "Disposition Matrix" goes beyond existing kill lists and is intended to become a permanent fixture of U.S. policy.[1] The process determining criteria for killing is not public and was heavily shaped by National Counterterrorism Director and former Central Intelligence Agency (CIA) Director John O. Brennan.[2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moron, the list is specifically about hunting down *TERRORISTS *and the criteria is very specifically about terrorists who pose imminent threat and cannot be indicted and convicted via normal justice process.
> 
> *A look inside the "disposition matrix"*
> 
> Are you loony-toons reactionary rightwingers now going to be against killing dangerous terrorists because Obama was for it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorists????
> 
> No  one has been more supporting of terrorists than Hussein Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes retard, Terrorists* and I chellenge you to provide a single name on that list that was not one.
> 
> Pumping Osama Bin Laden full of lead and bombing the shit out of ISIS for years is "supporting terrorism"???
> 
> You are a fucking disgusting, bullshit filled nutbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Re-post like an adult, without the vulgarity that losers use to hide having lost the argument, and I may provide more education.
Click to expand...


Fuck you nutbag. I have nothing but disdain for your vile, insane bullshit spreading.

P.S. nice dodge asshole.


----------



## PoliticalChic

antontoo said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. "The *Disposition Matrix*, informally known as a *kill list*, is a database of information for tracking, capturing, rendering, or killingsuspected enemies of the United States.[1] Developed by the Obama administration beginning in 2010, the "Disposition Matrix" goes beyond existing kill lists and is intended to become a permanent fixture of U.S. policy.[1] The process determining criteria for killing is not public and was heavily shaped by National Counterterrorism Director and former Central Intelligence Agency (CIA) Director John O. Brennan.[2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moron, the list is specifically about hunting down *TERRORISTS *and the criteria is very specifically about terrorists who pose imminent threat and cannot be indicted and convicted via normal justice process.
> 
> *A look inside the "disposition matrix"*
> 
> Are you loony-toons reactionary rightwingers now going to be against killing dangerous terrorists because Obama was for it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorists????
> 
> No  one has been more supporting of terrorists than Hussein Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes retard, Terrorists* and I chellenge you to provide a single name on that list that was not one.
> 
> Pumping Osama Bin Laden full of lead and bombing the shit out of ISIS for years is "supporting terrorism"???
> 
> You are a fucking disgusting, bullshit filled nutbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Re-post like an adult, without the vulgarity that losers use to hide having lost the argument, and I may provide more education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you nutbag. I have nothing but disdain for your vile, insane bullshit spreading.
> 
> P.S. nice dodge asshole.
Click to expand...



Is that how the folks spoke to you growing up?


----------



## AntonToo

PoliticalChic said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moron, the list is specifically about hunting down *TERRORISTS *and the criteria is very specifically about terrorists who pose imminent threat and cannot be indicted and convicted via normal justice process.
> 
> *A look inside the "disposition matrix"*
> 
> Are you loony-toons reactionary rightwingers now going to be against killing dangerous terrorists because Obama was for it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorists????
> 
> No  one has been more supporting of terrorists than Hussein Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes retard, Terrorists* and I chellenge you to provide a single name on that list that was not one.
> 
> Pumping Osama Bin Laden full of lead and bombing the shit out of ISIS for years is "supporting terrorism"???
> 
> You are a fucking disgusting, bullshit filled nutbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Re-post like an adult, without the vulgarity that losers use to hide having lost the argument, and I may provide more education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you nutbag. I have nothing but disdain for your vile, insane bullshit spreading.
> 
> P.S. nice dodge asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is that how the folks spoke to you growing up?
Click to expand...


No moron, thats how you get spoken to when you spread insane politico propaganda bullshit like you do day in and out. You've well earned every name you get.


----------



## PoliticalChic

antontoo said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorists????
> 
> No  one has been more supporting of terrorists than Hussein Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes retard, Terrorists* and I chellenge you to provide a single name on that list that was not one.
> 
> Pumping Osama Bin Laden full of lead and bombing the shit out of ISIS for years is "supporting terrorism"???
> 
> You are a fucking disgusting, bullshit filled nutbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Re-post like an adult, without the vulgarity that losers use to hide having lost the argument, and I may provide more education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you nutbag. I have nothing but disdain for your vile, insane bullshit spreading.
> 
> P.S. nice dodge asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is that how the folks spoke to you growing up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No moron, thats how you get spoken to when you spread insane politico propaganda bullshit like you do day in and out. You've well earned every name you get.
Click to expand...




It appears that one of my gifts is the ability to make you Leftists drool, and curse through spittle infused rants.

It is amusing.

Now....wipe off your chin....and wash your mouth out with soap.


----------



## AntonToo

PoliticalChic said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes retard, Terrorists* and I chellenge you to provide a single name on that list that was not one.
> 
> Pumping Osama Bin Laden full of lead and bombing the shit out of ISIS for years is "supporting terrorism"???
> 
> You are a fucking disgusting, bullshit filled nutbag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Re-post like an adult, without the vulgarity that losers use to hide having lost the argument, and I may provide more education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you nutbag. I have nothing but disdain for your vile, insane bullshit spreading.
> 
> P.S. nice dodge asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is that how the folks spoke to you growing up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No moron, thats how you get spoken to when you spread insane politico propaganda bullshit like you do day in and out. You've well earned every name you get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It appears that one of my gifts is the ability to make you Leftists drool, and curse through spittle infused rants.
> 
> It is amusing.
> 
> Now....wipe off your chin....and wash your mouth out with soap.
Click to expand...


Amazing. You post like a total nutbag, you get called a total nutbag and then you consider it some sort of victory.

Good job nutbag, now take your "disposition matrix" conspiracies and shove it exactly where it came from - your crazy ass.


----------



## PoliticalChic

antontoo said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Re-post like an adult, without the vulgarity that losers use to hide having lost the argument, and I may provide more education.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you nutbag. I have nothing but disdain for your vile, insane bullshit spreading.
> 
> P.S. nice dodge asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is that how the folks spoke to you growing up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No moron, thats how you get spoken to when you spread insane politico propaganda bullshit like you do day in and out. You've well earned every name you get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It appears that one of my gifts is the ability to make you Leftists drool, and curse through spittle infused rants.
> 
> It is amusing.
> 
> Now....wipe off your chin....and wash your mouth out with soap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amazing. You post like a total nutbag, you get called a total nutbag and then you consider it some sort of victory.
> 
> Good job nutbag, now take your "disposition matrix" conspiracies and shove it exactly where it came from - your crazy ass.
Click to expand...



Would you like to see me force you to show your lack of class again?


Or have you learned your lesson, fool?


----------



## AntonToo

PoliticalChic said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you nutbag. I have nothing but disdain for your vile, insane bullshit spreading.
> 
> P.S. nice dodge asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that how the folks spoke to you growing up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No moron, thats how you get spoken to when you spread insane politico propaganda bullshit like you do day in and out. You've well earned every name you get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It appears that one of my gifts is the ability to make you Leftists drool, and curse through spittle infused rants.
> 
> It is amusing.
> 
> Now....wipe off your chin....and wash your mouth out with soap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amazing. You post like a total nutbag, you get called a total nutbag and then you consider it some sort of victory.
> 
> Good job nutbag, now take your "disposition matrix" conspiracies and shove it exactly where it came from - your crazy ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like to see me force you to show your lack of class again?
> 
> 
> Or have you learned your lesson, fool?
Click to expand...


Yep, you stay reall classy nutbag as you spew your crazy garbage. It's what really counts after all.


----------



## P@triot

antontoo said:


> Fucking idiot, there is exactly *ZERO *evidence of his death having anything to do with Obama administration.


Fucking idiot, triggered little snowflake, *nobody* said his death was tied to the Obama Administration. Nobody. It wasn’t even implied.

The point of the post, as bolded in blue, was how Obama instructed his Administration to delete the records of muslim terrorists. Fucking imbecile.


----------



## AntonToo

P@triot said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking idiot, there is exactly *ZERO *evidence of his death having anything to do with Obama administration.
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking idiot, triggered little snowflake, *nobody* said his death was tied to the Obama Administration. Nobody. It wasn’t even implied.
> 
> The point of the post, as bolded in blue, was how Obama instructed his Administration to delete the records of muslim terrorists. Fucking imbecile.
Click to expand...


Republicans who he testified to buried this...why? Because his shit didn’t add up, that’s why. There is always a call who gets on and who gets taken off the list, sometimes it’s a close one.

You said that was evidence of corruption, but that’s bullshit. Corruption is when you are abusing your official position for personal gain (it’s what Trump got impeached for). Absolutely nothing claimed here is about personal gain, it’s about POLICY disagreement whistleblower had with Obama admin.

You can maybe call murder “corruption” which is what I thought you were saying, but nope, it’s even dumber than that.


----------



## P@triot

antontoo said:


> Corruption is when you are abusing your official position for personal gain.


You truly are the imbecile to end all imbeciles. Corruption has *nothing* to do with “personal gain”, you fucking moron.


----------



## P@triot

antontoo said:


> Corruption is when you are abusing your official position for personal gain (*what Trump got impeached for*).


Trump *didn’t* get impeached for “personal gain” you fucking moron.


----------



## AntonToo

P@triot said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Corruption is when you are abusing your official position for personal gain (*what Trump got impeached for*).
> 
> 
> 
> Trump *didn’t* get impeached for “personal gain” you fucking moron.
Click to expand...


Yes he did dummy. Trump abused his official powers to go after his PERSONAL political opposition.

We have have spent 4 months talking non-stop about this and you still don't fucking understand what the impeachment was about. How stupid can you be?


----------



## AntonToo

P@triot said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Corruption is when you are abusing your official position for personal gain.
> 
> 
> 
> You truly are the imbecile to end all imbeciles. Corruption has *nothing* to do with “personal gain”, you fucking moron.
> 
> View attachment 308711
Click to expand...


*There was nothing fraudulent alleged* and defining corruption as simply "dishonest" is insanely broad definition that dilutes the seriousness of the charge.

There has never been and never will be a completely honest politician of real stature.


----------



## P@triot

antontoo said:


> Yes he did dummy. Trump abused his official powers to go after his *PERSONAL* *political* opposition.


President Trump has a “personal” politic? Bwahahaha!!! I’m _dying_. 

This imbecile not only doesn’t know the meaning of the world “corruption”, he doesn’t even know the meaning of the word “personal”. Unless Trump literally owns Joe Biden (like an actual slave), then Biden cannot be his “_personal_ political opposition”.

Furthermore, asshat, Joe Biden was *never* President Trump’s “opposition”. He never received a nomination from the Dumbocrat Party and is just about out of the race.


----------



## P@triot

antontoo said:


> *There was nothing fraudulent alleged* and defining corruption as simply "dishonest" is insanely broad definition that dilutes the seriousness of the charge.


Hey, look at _that_! Dummy here accidentally just woke up without even realizing it.

You’re right, there was nothing fraudulent alleged because there was *nothing* fraudulent committed.  Hence the reason President Trump was exonerated and acquitted. The Democrats couldn’t even articulate their charges. Their Articles of Impeachment stated “abuse of power” but they couldn’t even state what exactly he did that “abused power”.


----------



## AntonToo

P@triot said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *There was nothing fraudulent alleged* and defining corruption as simply "dishonest" is insanely broad definition that dilutes the seriousness of the charge.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, look at _that_! Dummy here accidentally just woke up without even realizing it.
> 
> You’re right, there was nothing fraudulent alleged because there was *nothing* fraudulent committed.  Hence the reason President Trump was exonerated and acquitted. The Democrats couldn’t even articulate their charges. Their Articles of Impeachment stated “abuse of power” but they couldn’t even state what exactly he did that “abused power”.
Click to expand...


Damn, you are so dysfunctional you can't even keep up a conversation - *nothing fraudulent was alleged by the whistleble against Obama's administration*. The whistleblowing was over a disagreement on policy, not that admistration did it out of some sort of corrupt intent.


----------



## DrLove

According to Glenn Beck (aka Hen Peck) ??? LoL!! 


*Overall, we rate The Blaze strongly Right Biased based on story selection that almost always favors the right and Mixed for factual reporting due to a few failed a check and loaded emotional headlines.*


----------



## P@triot

DrLove said:


> According to Glenn Beck (aka Hen Peck) ??? LoL!!
> 
> 
> *Overall, we rate The Blaze strongly Right Biased based on story selection that almost always favors the right and Mixed for factual reporting due to a few failed a check and loaded emotional headlines.*


Well that’s a really cute little paragraph. Of course, everyone notices how both it and you failed to give some actual examples of The Blaze being “bias” with “loaded” headlines. Oops.


----------



## P@triot

antontoo said:


> Damn, you are so dysfunctional you can't even keep up a conversation


Says the imbecile who thinks corruption means “personal gain” and who thinks asking about Biden’s highly corrupt and unethical actions were “personal gains” for *President Trump*. 

Your IQ has to be in the single digits.


----------



## AntonToo

P@triot said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, you are so dysfunctional you can't even keep up a conversation
> 
> 
> 
> Says the imbecile who thinks corruption means “personal gain” and who thinks asking about Biden’s highly corrupt and unethical actions were “personal gains” for *President Trump*.
> 
> Your IQ has to be in the single digits.
Click to expand...


What the hell does pushing President of Ukraine to go on TV to announce investigations into Biden and DNC server have to do with "asking about"?

What the hell does holding up millitary aid to Ukraine have to do with mere "asking about"?

What the hell does standing on White House lawn asking China and Ukraine to investigate Biden have to do with "asking about"?
*
Nothing*, is the correct answer for all of these and if you weren't such a braindead Trump suck off that much would clear to you as it is to everyone else including a long list of Republicans that admited that charges underlying Article I of impeachment are true - Trump abused his office to go after a political rival.


----------



## P@triot

antontoo said:


> Trump abused his office to go after a political rival.


Again, snowflake, *President Trump* has *no* "political rival". Joe Biden has never received the nominee from the Democrat Party (or any other party) and he's not even likely to.

So your accusation is completely idiotic even at the most fundamental level. You're suffering from Trump Derangement Syndrome. Such a shame there is no cure yet.


----------



## P@triot

antontoo said:


> What the hell does standing on White House lawn asking China and Ukraine to investigate Biden have to do with "asking about"?


What the hell does it have to do with "corruption" by *President Trump*? That doesn't even remotely rise to the level of "corruption". He inquired about the corruption of Sleazy Joe Biden and his sleazy son, in Ukraine. Nothing wrong with that. 100% legal, _imbecile_.


----------



## Shawnee_b

Here's to baby black jesus and his legacy


----------



## AntonToo

P@triot said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell does standing on White House lawn asking China and Ukraine to investigate Biden have to do with "asking about"?
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell does it have to do with "corruption" by *President Trump*? That doesn't even remotely rise to the level of "corruption". He inquired about the corruption of Sleazy Joe Biden and his sleazy son, in Ukraine. Nothing wrong with that. 100% legal, _imbecile_.
Click to expand...


It has to do with abusing your office to go after personal political opposition dummy. How many times does same shit needs to be explained?

If Trump was not a total degenerate he would use that opportunity to say this:

*"Russia, Ukraine, China and any other country listening, I don't need your help winning, stay the hell out of American elections!"*


But he is a total degenerate, so instead he openly and covertly solicited foreign election help and got himself impeached.



P@triot said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump abused his office to go after a political rival.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, snowflake, *President Trump* has *no* "political rival". Joe Biden has never received the nominee from the Democrat Party (or any other party) and he's not even likely to.
> 
> So your accusation is completely idiotic even at the most fundamental level. You're suffering from Trump Derangement Syndrome. Such a shame there is no cure yet.
Click to expand...


Trump campaign and others on his behalf spent millions of dollars in Democrat early voting primary states SPECIFCIALLY AGAINST Joe Biden...but hey, some guy on the internet told me thats not because they considered Joe political opposition...they just like to burn money aimlessly.






Dumbass, the absolutely 100% sure way for Trump to not lose to BIden (who consistenly polled the best against Trump) is NOT RUN AGAINT HIM at all by sinking him in the primary, preferably to some socialist that has no chance in the general election.


----------



## P@triot

antontoo said:


> It has to do with abusing your office to go after personal political opposition dummy. How many times does same shit needs to be explained?


Joe Biden is *not* his "political opposition", you imbecile. *President Trump* has no political opposition at this point. He won't until the Dumbocrats nominate a candidate.

How many times do you need something so obvious, explained to you?


----------



## P@triot

antontoo said:


> Trump campaign and others on his behalf spent millions of dollars in Democrat early voting primary states SPECIFCIALLY AGAINST Joe Biden...*but hey, some guy on the internet told me thats not because they considered Joe political opposition*...they just like to burn money aimlessly.


Let's see if we can dumb this down on the level that an imbecile like you can understand. President Trump's "political opposition" will be the person who has received the nomination from the Dumbocrat Party. Has Joe Biden been nominated by the Dumbocrats? Yes or No?


----------



## P@triot

Obama was a stuttering imbecile...


> A Google search of "does Obama have a speech impediment" turns up several pages of discussion among the president's supporters and critics alike. *Admittedly, the president is given to a lot of pauses, "uhs" and sputtering starts to his sentences*. As polished as he often is before large crowds (where the adjective "soaring" is often applied to his speeches), *his impromptu speaking frequently calls to mind a doctoral candidate delivering a wobbly dissertation* defense.


Just another part of his pitiful legacy, no matter how hard his devoted media tries to spin it.

Meghan Daum: Obama's fast brain vs. slow mouth


----------



## Shawnee_b

Brackyass legacy


----------



## P@triot

The Obama Administration was the most corrupt in U.S. _history_...








						'This is Barack Obama's blue dress': Mark Levin slams Obama over revelations in declassified docs
					

The former president was reportedly privy to details of Michael Flynn's wiretapped calls




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## miketx




----------



## AntonToo

P@triot said:


> The Obama Administration was the most corrupt in U.S. _history_...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'This is Barack Obama's blue dress': Mark Levin slams Obama over revelations in declassified docs
> 
> 
> The former president was reportedly privy to details of Michael Flynn's wiretapped calls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com



Mark Lavine? You do know he is total crackpot, don't you?

Here is what REALITY looks like:


----------



## P@triot

antontoo said:


> Here is what REALITY looks like:


“Reality” 

A bunch of 0’s listed for _every_ Dumbocrat administration


----------



## AntonToo

P@triot said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what REALITY looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> “Reality”
> 
> A bunch of 0’s listed for _every_ Dumbocrat administration
Click to expand...


Yea dumbass...because Democrats don't elect crooks like Nixon and Trump.


----------



## P@triot

antontoo said:


> Yea dumbass...because Democrats don't elect crooks like Nixon and Trump.


----------



## P@triot

antontoo said:


> Yea dumbass...because Democrats don't elect crooks like Nixon and Trump.


Sadly, Dumbocrats elect *far* *worse*. MaObama oversaw the most corrupt and disturbing administration in U.S. _history_. There were even scandals within their scandals. Perfect example: the IRS scandal.

MaObama weaponized the IRS against any political foe. That’s some sick Saddam Hussien level shit there, but it got even worse. Once that was unconvered and Lois Lerner’s hard drive was subpoenaed, the administration destroyed it and claimed it “crashed” (scandal within the scandal). Congress said, that’s ok. Just hand over the backups. The MaObama Administration then destroyed the backups and said there were none. That violates federal law (now we have another scandal within the scandal of the scandal).


----------



## PoliticalChic

antontoo said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Obama Administration was the most corrupt in U.S. _history_...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'This is Barack Obama's blue dress': Mark Levin slams Obama over revelations in declassified docs
> 
> 
> The former president was reportedly privy to details of Michael Flynn's wiretapped calls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Lavine? You do know he is total crackpot, don't you?
> 
> Here is what REALITY looks like:
Click to expand...




I recognize how little reality enters into your calculation......but the above simply proves the control that Liberals/Democrats have of the judiciary.

Eric Holder, an Attorney General infamously claimed he was 'Obama's wing-man.'

This was the chief law enforcer:

"The House has voted to hold Attorney General Eric Holder in contempt of Congress over his failure to turn over documents related to the Fast and Furious scandal, the first time Congress has taken such a dramatic move against a sitting Cabinet official."








						Holder held in contempt
					

Dozens of Democrats marched off the floor in protest during the vote.




					www.politico.com


----------



## otto105

P@triot said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what REALITY looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> “Reality”
> 
> A bunch of 0’s listed for _every_ Dumbocrat administration
Click to expand...


Nobody and I mean nobody can match the zero's put up by the current administration.

If you want a test you can get a test.

It will soon be zero....


Fact is with trump, it never leaves zero.


----------



## otto105

P@triot said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea dumbass...because Democrats don't elect crooks like Nixon and Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, Dumbocrats elect *far* *worse*. MaObama oversaw the most corrupt and disturbing administration in U.S. _history_. There were even scandals within their scandals. Perfect example: the IRS scandal.
> 
> MaObama weaponized the IRS against any political foe. That’s some sick Saddam Hussien level shit there, but it got even worse. Once that was unconvered and Lois Lerner’s hard drive was subpoenaed, the administration destroyed it and claimed it “crashed” (scandal within the scandal). Congress said, that’s ok. Just hand over the backups. The MaObama Administration then destroyed the backups and said there were none. That violates federal law (now we have another scandal within the scandal of the scandal).
Click to expand...


Sure, where's the beef?


----------



## P@triot

The ⁦‪Obama‬⁩ Administration was the most corrupt in U.S. _history_...








						Obamagate Isn't a Conspiracy Theory
					

We already have more compelling evidence that the Obama administration engaged in misconduct than we ever did for opening the Russian-collusion investigation.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## AntonToo

P@triot said:


> The ⁦‪Obama‬⁩ Administration was the most corrupt in U.S. _history_...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obamagate Isn't a Conspiracy Theory
> 
> 
> We already have more compelling evidence that the Obama administration engaged in misconduct than we ever did for opening the Russian-collusion investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailysignal.com



*And now a word from reality:*









						Barr says it's unlikely Justice Department will investigate Obama or Biden
					

"The legal tactic has been to gin up allegations of criminality by one's political opponents based on the flimsiest of legal theories," Barr said.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## PoliticalChic

antontoo said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ⁦‪Obama‬⁩ Administration was the most corrupt in U.S. _history_...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obamagate Isn't a Conspiracy Theory
> 
> 
> We already have more compelling evidence that the Obama administration engaged in misconduct than we ever did for opening the Russian-collusion investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailysignal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And now a word from reality:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barr says it's unlikely Justice Department will investigate Obama or Biden
> 
> 
> "The legal tactic has been to gin up allegations of criminality by one's political opponents based on the flimsiest of legal theories," Barr said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnews.com
Click to expand...




That chart merely reflects the control the Democrats have of the judiciary, nothing more.


Here, the difference in the level of evidence required against each party:  For Republicans, it is the appearance of impropriety…for Democrats, it’s the DNA on the blue dress.


----------



## P@triot

PoliticalChic said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *And now a word from reality*
> 
> 
> 
> That chart merely reflects the control the Democrats have of the judiciary, nothing more.
Click to expand...

Here is the truth behind his precious little chart:

Dumbocrats in power will *never* prosecute fellow Dumbocrats


Dumbocrats in power prosecute innocent Republicans (seem Flynn)
Hence the idiotic numbers


----------



## P@triot

The Obama Administration was the most corrupt in U.S. _history_. Barack, ⁦‪Comey‬⁩, and ⁦‪John Brennan‬⁩ ⁦‪‬⁩weaponized government. They *must* be prosecuted. The precedence they set poses an unimaginable risk to liberty and the U.S. Constitution.








						Vote Set to Subpoena Comey, Brennan, Others Involved in FBI Spying
					

The Senate Judiciary Committee will debate and vote June 4 on whether to issue the subpoenas.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *And now a word from reality*
> 
> 
> 
> That chart merely reflects the control the Democrats have of the judiciary, nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is the truth behind his precious little chart:
> 
> Dumbocrats in power will *never* prosecute fellow Dumbocrats
> 
> 
> Dumbocrats in power prosecute innocent Republicans (seem Flynn)
> Hence the idiotic numbers
Click to expand...

LOL

Moron, Impeached Trump has been president for 3½ years now with a Republican Senate, 2 of those years with a Republican House. He brags about how many judges he's appointed. He's placed all of the high ranking officials in the Department of Justice who get appointed.

There's still zero indictments, which means zero convictions, of anyone in the Obama administration. You know, what you idiotically call the "most corrupt administration in U.S. history."

I'll never understand why retards like you are sooo eager to parade their ignorance?


----------



## PoliticalChic

P@triot said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *And now a word from reality*
> 
> 
> 
> That chart merely reflects the control the Democrats have of the judiciary, nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is the truth behind his precious little chart:
> 
> Dumbocrats in power will *never* prosecute fellow Dumbocrats
> 
> 
> Dumbocrats in power prosecute innocent Republicans (seem Flynn)
> Hence the idiotic numbers
Click to expand...




Agree.


----------



## AntonToo

P@triot said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *And now a word from reality*
> 
> 
> 
> That chart merely reflects the control the Democrats have of the judiciary, nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is the truth behind his precious little chart:
> 
> Dumbocrats in power will *never* prosecute fellow Dumbocrats
> 
> 
> Dumbocrats in power prosecute innocent Republicans (seem Flynn)
> Hence the idiotic numbers
Click to expand...


Hey dumbass, Trump and Barr are not Democrats, neither was Sessions, Comey or Rosenstein.


----------



## AntonToo

PoliticalChic said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ⁦‪Obama‬⁩ Administration was the most corrupt in U.S. _history_...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obamagate Isn't a Conspiracy Theory
> 
> 
> We already have more compelling evidence that the Obama administration engaged in misconduct than we ever did for opening the Russian-collusion investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailysignal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And now a word from reality:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barr says it's unlikely Justice Department will investigate Obama or Biden
> 
> 
> "The legal tactic has been to gin up allegations of criminality by one's political opponents based on the flimsiest of legal theories," Barr said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That chart merely reflects the control the Democrats have of the judiciary, nothing more.
Click to expand...


Trump and Barr's DOJ will not prosecute Obama administration criminality...because of the judiciary?

You are so fucking stupid it's scary.


----------



## P@triot

antontoo said:


> Hey dumbass, Trump and Barr are *not Democrats, neither was* Sessions, *Comey* or Rosenstein.


Bwahahaha!!! Is that why Comey promotes the Dumbocrat Party 24x7 in media appearances and on social media?








						Comey: Democrats 'have to win' the White House back from Trump
					

“All of us should use every breath we have to make sure the lying stops on Jan. 20, 2021,” Comey said.




					www.politico.com


----------



## P@triot

antontoo said:


> Trump and Barr's DOJ will not prosecute Obama administration criminality...because of the judiciary?


No dumb ass, they won’t do it out of _fear _that it will set a precedence and the next Dumbocrat president will prosecute them.

Show me any Administration in U.S. history that has prosecuted members of a previous administration. It has never happened and it never will.

You are so damn dumb, it’s horrifying. But it does explain why you vote Dumbocrat. No fucking way you could survive on your own. You definitely need government to provide for you.


----------



## Desperado




----------



## AntonToo

P@triot said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump and Barr's DOJ will not prosecute Obama administration criminality...because of the judiciary?
> 
> 
> 
> No dumb ass, they won’t do it out of _fear _that it will set a precedence and the next Dumbocrat president will prosecute them.
Click to expand...


The crazy rationalizations you are able to convince yourself of are mind boggling.

Trump has ALREADY thrown out all pretense to decorum and precedent out the window. He is FAR FAR FAR ahead of DOJ in his accusations against prior President. He was ALREADY pushing for Ukraine to work with his AG in investigating Biden.

If you think DOJ under next president will have any qualms about prosecuting him if there is clear cut evidence of criminality you need to think again.


----------



## I c h i g o

Obama is definitely the *Criminal in Chief. *That will go well with his so-called "Legacy".

*“Criminal In Chief” — 78 Times President Obama Broke The Law During Presidency*


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass, Trump and Barr are *not Democrats, neither was* Sessions, *Comey* or Rosenstein.
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahaha!!! Is that why Comey promotes the Dumbocrat Party 24x7 in media appearances and on social media?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comey: Democrats 'have to win' the White House back from Trump
> 
> 
> “All of us should use every breath we have to make sure the lying stops on Jan. 20, 2021,” Comey said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
Click to expand...

LOL

Suuure, Buttplug, that must explain why Comey very publicly announced he was reopening the investigation into Hillary's email server *while early voting was going on*.







Are you ever not a buttplug?

Ever???


----------



## P@triot

antontoo said:


> If you think DOJ under next president will have any qualms about prosecuting him if there is clear cut evidence of criminality you need to think again.


Remind us again how many times that has happened in the _history_ of the United States?


----------



## P@triot




----------



## I c h i g o

If anyone was dumb enough to sell on their so-called National Healthcare with the phrase: 

If you like your doctor, you can keep it."

Is the biggest liar and scam artist on the planet.


----------



## P@triot




----------



## wamose

If you want to make Barack look good, the last thing you would do is bring up his legacy. He left our country looking like Hiroshima after the big one.


----------



## I c h i g o

wamose said:


> If you want to make Barack look good, the last thing you would do is bring up his legacy. He left our country looking like Hiroshima after the big one.



Maybe, I will sit down and write a book on Obama...maybe I will call it:

*An American Tragedy: The Obama Years*


----------



## Desperado

antontoo said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what REALITY looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> “Reality”
> 
> A bunch of 0’s listed for _every_ Dumbocrat administration
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea dumbass...because Democrats don't elect crooks like Nixon and Trump.
Click to expand...

No they elect crooks like  Clinton and Obama


----------



## I c h i g o

*“Criminal In Chief” —** 78 Times President Obama Broke The Law During Presidency*


----------



## AntonToo

Desperado said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what REALITY looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> “Reality”
> 
> A bunch of 0’s listed for _every_ Dumbocrat administration
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea dumbass...because Democrats don't elect crooks like Nixon and Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they elect crooks like  Clinton and Obama
Click to expand...


Clinton lied about a blowjob and Obama ran one of the cleanest administrations in modern history with ZERO indictments.

Compared to Trump and Nixon these two are saints.


----------



## I c h i g o

antontoo said:


> Compared to Trump and Nixon these two are saints.


Trump hasn't even been indicted...Lol


----------



## ChemEngineer

I c h i g o said:


> View attachment 340772
> 
> View attachment 340773
> 
> *“Criminal In Chief” —** 78 Times President Obama Broke The Law During Presidency*



Bless you, Friend.  I added this prominently on the first page at BarackObamaisms


----------



## ChemEngineer

P@triot said:


> View attachment 340705


I added this too. Bongino was Secret Service.  He knows about the Incompetent Crook.


----------



## ChemEngineer

[QUOTE="PoliticalChic, post: 24117400, member: 12394"

Is that how the folks spoke to you (antontoo) growing up?
[/QUOTE]

You have an Ignore List.  USE IT! 

"Go from the presence of a foolish man." - Holy Bible
"A lion does not turn around when a small dog barks." - Nigerian Proverb


----------



## Faun

I c h i g o said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to Trump and Nixon these two are saints.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump hasn't even been indicted...Lol
Click to expand...

Well that's not true. Impeached Trump was impeached; a political tool analogous to indictment.


----------



## AntonToo

I c h i g o said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to Trump and Nixon these two are saints.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump hasn't even been indicted...Lol
Click to expand...


Yes he has been.

Impeachment is an indictment by the House of Representatives that the DOJ differs to when it comes to a sitting president (see Mueller's Report Part II - Obstruction of Justice)


----------



## P@triot

antontoo said:


> Clinton lied about a blowjob and Obama ran one of the cleanest administrations in modern history with ZERO indictments.


The Obama Administration is unquestionably the most corrupt in U.S. _history_ and it’s not even close...








						Top FBI lawyer at center of Flynn scandal, who signed FISA warrants, reportedly ousted from job
					

He worked at the Justice Department for more than three decades




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

antontoo said:


> Clinton lied about a blowjob and *Obama ran one of the cleanest administrations* in modern history with ZERO indictments.


Is that why Secret Service Agent Dan Bongino resigned from the Obama Administration citing the scandals?


> Nov. 7, 2013 — -- Dan Bongino, a 12-year veteran of the Secret Service once defended President Obama with his life, but now says "the fog of *scandals in the Obama administration*" and an inside look at the Obamacare debate led him to turn in his badge, turn on his former boss, and run for Congress as a Republican.


Remind us again how many Secret Service agents have resigned from the Trump Administration, citing scandals? Oops.








						Secret Service Agent Turns on Obama, Runs for Congress
					

Dan Bongino, a 12-year veteran of the Secret Service once defended President Obama with his life, but now says "the fog of scandals in the Obama administration, which are horrifying," led him to turn in his badge, turn on his former boss, and run for Congress as a Republican.




					abcnews.go.com


----------



## P@triot

antontoo said:


> Clinton lied about a blowjob and *Obama ran one of the cleanest administrations* in modern history with ZERO indictments.


It’s comical watching antontoo chase his tails in circles trying to deny reality and rewrite history. Obama literally bought votes for his signature legislation because it was such shit legislation, he couldn’t get it passed despite controlling both the House and the Senate. That’s as illegal as it gets.








						Obama healthcare plan nixes Ben Nelson’s ‘Cornhusker Kickback’ deal
					

President Barack Obama’s healthcare reform proposal released Monday eliminates controversial funds given to Nebraska as part of a deal to win the support of centrist Sen. Ben Nelson (D). Senate Maj…




					thehill.com


----------



## P@triot

antontoo said:


> Clinton lied about a blowjob and *Obama ran one of the cleanest administrations* in modern history with ZERO indictments.


It’s comical watching antontoo chase his tails in circles trying to deny reality and rewrite history. Obama literally bought votes for his signature legislation because it was such shit legislation, he couldn’t get it passed despite controlling both the House and the Senate. That’s as illegal as it gets.




__





						The New Louisiana Purchase: Obamacare's $4.3 Billion Boondoggle
					

Do you remember the "Louisiana Purchase?" I don't mean Jefferson's acquisition from Napoleon, but Democrats' acquisition of Sen. Landrieu's support for Obamacare.




					www.theatlantic.com


----------



## AntonToo

P@triot said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton lied about a blowjob and *Obama ran one of the cleanest administrations* in modern history with ZERO indictments.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s comical watching antontoo chase his tails in circles trying to deny reality and rewrite history. Obama literally bought votes for his signature legislation because it was such shit legislation, he couldn’t get it passed despite controlling both the House and the Senate. That’s as illegal as it gets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The New Louisiana Purchase: Obamacare's $4.3 Billion Boondoggle
> 
> 
> Do you remember the "Louisiana Purchase?" I don't mean Jefferson's acquisition from Napoleon, but Democrats' acquisition of Sen. Landrieu's support for Obamacare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theatlantic.com
Click to expand...


Did you just seriously propose that gathering support for legislation by making it more favorable to a legislator’s state is a crime?


----------



## AntonToo

P@triot said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton lied about a blowjob and Obama ran one of the cleanest administrations in modern history with ZERO indictments.
> 
> 
> 
> The Obama Administration is unquestionably the most corrupt in U.S. _history_ and it’s not even close...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top FBI lawyer at center of Flynn scandal, who signed FISA warrants, reportedly ousted from job
> 
> 
> He worked at the Justice Department for more than three decades
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com
Click to expand...


You say that, but where are the indictments?

When I say Trump is corrupt I can show you many indictments and convictions of his associates, I can show you nine counts of Obstruction of Justice by Trump that special investigator documents in his report. And yes I can show you impeachment of Trump.

What have you got except blue balls?


----------



## P@triot

antontoo said:


> Did you just seriously propose that gathering support for legislation by making it more favorable to a legislator’s state is a crime?


Did you _seriously_ just imply that Obama made the legislation “more favorable”? Bwahahaha!!! He *illegally* purchased votes for the legislation. Period.


----------



## P@triot

antontoo said:


> And yes I can show you impeachment of Trump.


Pssst...dumb ass antontoo...the Dumbocrats have introduced Articles of Impeachment against _every_ elected Republican president since Eisenhower. Every. Single. One.

See, fascists cannot tolerate when *We the People* have spoken. You guys just cry, lie, and then try to usurp power.


----------



## P@triot

The ⁦‪Obama‬⁩ Administration was the most corrupt in U.S. _history_. Obama weaponized the U.S. government in every way imaginable. Disgusting.








						Rosenstein agrees that by August of 2017 there was no evidence of Trump-Russia collusion
					

He agreed that there was 'no "there" there.'




					justthenews.com


----------



## AntonToo

P@triot said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yes I can show you impeachment of Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Pssst...dumb ass antontoo...the Dumbocrats have introduced Articles of Impeachment against _every_ elected Republican president since Eisenhower. Every. Single. One.
> 
> See, fascists cannot tolerate when *We the People* have spoken. You guys just cry, lie, and then try to usurp power.
Click to expand...


Trump was impeached because he is a crook like Nixon. Reagan and Bushes were not because they were not. See how that works?

Clinton was impeached by Republicans over a blowjob and who can forget the never ending impeach-Obama chanting, so take your “we the people” shtick and shove it up your ass.



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/post-politics/wp/2014/08/21/mark-your-calendars-national-impeach-obama-week-is-nigh/?arc404=true


----------



## Rambunctious

*Barack Obama's Legacy*
Riots and hate and unrest...just like in the 3rd world where Obama comes from.....


----------



## badbob85037

P@triot said:


> While the left will inevitably do what they do best (attempt to replace history with propaganda), here is the true legacy of the Barack Obama presidency...
> 
> 1. The non-stimulating stimulus. Obama’s $750,000,000-plus stimulus plan retarded economic recovery, but it did manage to shatter by gargantuan amounts the record for annual federal budget deficits and set us on the path of approximately doubling the national debt during Obama’s eight years.
> 
> 2. The unconstitutional takeover/reorganization of General Motors and Chrysler. Obama shredded over 200 years of settled bankruptcy law by placing unsecured creditors (UAW) ahead of the secured creditors (bondholders) of those companies.
> 
> 3. Seizing defeat from the jaws of victory. Obama abandoned the winning Bush/Petraeus surge strategy in Iraq, destabilizing that key country, pushing it closer to Iran as well as opening the door for Isis.
> 
> 4. Allowing the American military to fall into a state of disrepair. Well, at least he has made sure that the Navy is using expensive biofuels instead of cheap petroleum.
> 
> 5. Loss of American stature in the world. Jimmy Carter-like, he has sought to charm America’s enemies (the Castros and the Iranian ayatollahs) while disrespecting old allies like the UK and newer allies like Poland. Through his indecisiveness with Syria, his bumbling interference in Libya, his capitulation to the Iranian mullahs, his passive acquiescence to Putin’s takeover of Crimea, and his obvious belief that America owes the world apologies instead of strong leadership, he has greatly reduced respect for our country around the globe.
> 
> 6. Obamacare. ‘Nuff said.
> 
> 7. Dodd-Frank and its wicked spawn, the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau. Ditto.
> 
> 8. Hostility to fossil fuels. Using the EPA and other regulatory agencies, he has done everything he could to cripple the domestic production of cheap, reliable fossil fuels and given subsidies to political cronies and others producing green boondoggles.
> 
> 9. Disrespect for our system of government. He has shown contempt for our Constitution, for anyone who resists his power grabs, and for the American people, particularly the middle class. He seems to have tried to reduce the United States of America to a banana republic by governing in the manner of a Latin American caudillo.
> 
> 10. Weak support for police and an increase of racial tensions. You know it’s bad when the executive director of the National Association of Police Organizations is so frustrated that he publicly accuses the President of the United States of waging “war on cops.”
> 
> 10 things you won’t see the mainstream media talk about in the last 100 days of Obama’s presidency


Gee and I always thought he did absolutely nothing except coming on the tube once a month to lie to our faces, send billions to our enemy, have midnight secret chats in hotel rooms with Larry and use government agencies to keep tabs on the Heterosexual Party.


----------



## badbob85037

antontoo said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yes I can show you impeachment of Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Pssst...dumb ass antontoo...the Dumbocrats have introduced Articles of Impeachment against _every_ elected Republican president since Eisenhower. Every. Single. One.
> 
> See, fascists cannot tolerate when *We the People* have spoken. You guys just cry, lie, and then try to usurp power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump was impeached because he is a crook like Nixon. Reagan and Bushes were not because they were not. See how that works?
> 
> Clinton was impeached by Republicans over a blowjob and who can forget the never ending impeach-Obama chanting, so take your “we the people” shtick and shove it up your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/post-politics/wp/2014/08/21/mark-your-calendars-national-impeach-obama-week-is-nigh/?arc404=true
Click to expand...

Are you trying to show off your moral compass or your delusion to facts?


----------



## AntonToo

badbob85037 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yes I can show you impeachment of Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Pssst...dumb ass antontoo...the Dumbocrats have introduced Articles of Impeachment against _every_ elected Republican president since Eisenhower. Every. Single. One.
> 
> See, fascists cannot tolerate when *We the People* have spoken. You guys just cry, lie, and then try to usurp power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump was impeached because he is a crook like Nixon. Reagan and Bushes were not because they were not. See how that works?
> 
> Clinton was impeached by Republicans over a blowjob and who can forget the never ending impeach-Obama chanting, so take your “we the people” shtick and shove it up your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/post-politics/wp/2014/08/21/mark-your-calendars-national-impeach-obama-week-is-nigh/?arc404=true
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to show off your moral compass or your delusion to facts?
Click to expand...


HA! Did a Trump voter just open his mouth about a "moral compass"? That is some rich comedy right here folks.


----------



## AntonToo

Rambunctious said:


> *Barack Obama's Legacy*
> Riots and hate and unrest...



Just in case you were in a long term coma and are just coming to - *we are in the 4th year of Trump presidency.*


----------



## Rambunctious

antontoo said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Barack Obama's Legacy*
> Riots and hate and unrest...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case you were in a long term coma and are just coming to - *we are in the 4th year of Trump presidency.*
Click to expand...

Thank God....


----------



## AntonToo

Rambunctious said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Barack Obama's Legacy*
> Riots and hate and unrest...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case you were in a long term coma and are just coming to - *we are in the 4th year of Trump presidency.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank God....
Click to expand...


lol...did you just thank god for Riots, hate and unrest in this country under Trump?


----------



## Rambunctious

antontoo said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Barack Obama's Legacy*
> Riots and hate and unrest...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case you were in a long term coma and are just coming to - *we are in the 4th year of Trump presidency.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank God....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol...did you just thank god for Riots, hate and unrest in this country under Trump?
Click to expand...

No I thanked God we were not still living under Obamas socialism lead from behind reign of terror....


----------



## ChemEngineer

Rambunctious said:


> *Barack Obama's Legacy*
> Riots and hate and unrest...just like in the 3rd world where Obama comes from.....








						BarackObamaisms
					






					BarackObamaisms.blogspot.com


----------



## P@triot




----------



## P@triot




----------



## P@triot




----------



## P@triot




----------



## P@triot




----------



## ChemEngineer

I forward these questions to a former friend and militant Leftist and his perpetual response is, "All lies and propaganda from the lying right wing."  It never changes.  The only thing they ever do is deny, "depending on what the meaning of 'is' is."


----------



## P@triot

ChemEngineer said:


> I forward these questions to a former friend and militant Leftist and his perpetual response is, "All lies and propaganda from the lying right wing."  It never changes.  The only thing they ever do is deny, "depending on what the meaning of 'is' is."


The left's commitment - and ability - to denying reality is as amazing as it is mind-numbing. I always think of Hitlery Clinton and her "vast right-wing conspiracy". And then her own husband is on national television admitting it was all *true*.


----------



## ChemEngineer

Hateful Hillary
					






					HatefulHillary.blogspot.com


----------



## P@triot

Barack Obama couldn’t keep a _single_ promise despite controlling the House and the Senate. *President Trump* has kept every promise.








						10 quotes that haunt Obama
					

The quotations are an anthology of lofty aspirations that fell to earth.




					www.politico.com


----------



## Jitss617

Obama lol what a joke


----------



## PoliticalChic

Jitss617 said:


> Obama lol what a joke





The sad part is that the joke is on America.


----------



## LaDairis

HomObama is part of the W legacy.  If W governs like the Gingrich Revolution, HomObama never becomes Prez.   W totally abandoned every principle of fiscal conservatism and did nothing but sell out America to the cause Einstein warned us about in 1948   


*Einstein Letter Warning Of
Zionist Fascism In Israel
Letter That Albert Einstein Sent to the New York Times
1948, Protesting the Visit of Menachem Begin*
11-1-4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Letters to the EditorNew York TimesDecember 4, 1948 TO THE EDITORS OF THE NEW YORK TIMES: Among the most disturbing political phenomena of our times is the emergence in the newly created state of Israel of the "Freedom Party" (Tnuat Haherut), a political party closely akin in its organization, methods, political philosophy and social appeal to the Nazi and Fascist parties. It was formed out of the membership and following of the former Irgun Zvai Leumi, a terrorist, right-wing, chauvinist organization in Palestine. 

The current visit of Menachem Begin, leader of this party, to the United States is obviously calculated to give the impression of American support for his party in the coming Israeli elections, and to cement political ties with conservative Zionist elements in the United States. Several Americans of national repute have lent their names to welcome his visit. It is inconceivable that those who oppose fascism throughoutthe world, if correctly informed as to Mr. Begin's political record and perspectives, could add their names and support to the movement he represents. Before irreparable damage is done by way of financial contributions, public manifestations in Begin's behalf, and the creation in Palestine of the impression that a large segment of America supports Fascist elements in Israel, the American public must be informed as to the record and objectives of Mr. Begin and his movement. The public avowals of Begin's party are no guide whatever to its actual character. Today they speak of freedom, democracy and anti-imperialism, whereas until recently they openly preached the doctrine of the Fascist state. It is in its actions that the terrorist party betrays its real character; from its past actions we can judge what it may be expected to do in the future. *Attack on Arab Village* A shocking example was their behavior in the Arab village of Deir Yassin. This village, off the main roads and surrounded by Jewish lands, had taken no part in the war, and had even fought off Arab bands who wanted to use the village as their base. On April 9 (THE NEW YORK TIMES), terrorist bands attacked this peaceful village, which was not a military objective in the fighting, killed most of its inhabitants ? 240men, women, and children - and kept a few of them alive to parade as captives through the streets of Jerusalem. Most of the Jewish community was horrified at the deed, and the Jewish Agency sent a telegram of apology to King Abdullah of Trans-Jordan. But the terrorists, far from being ashamed of their act, were proud of this massacre, publicized it widely, and invited all the foreign correspondents present in the country to view the heaped corpses and the general havoc at Deir Yassin. The Deir Yassin incident exemplifies the character and actions of the Freedom Party. Within the Jewish community they have preached an admixture of ultranationalism, religious mysticism, and racial superiority. Like other Fascist parties they have been used to break strikes, and have themselves pressed for the destruction of free trade unions. In their stead they have proposed corporate unions on the Italian Fascist model. During the last years of sporadic anti-British violence, the IZL and Stern groups inaugurated a reign of terror in the Palestine Jewish community. Teachers were beaten up for speaking against them, adults were shot for not letting their children join them. By gangster methods, beatings, window-smashing, and wide-spread robberies, the terrorists intimidated the population and exacted a heavy tribute. The people of the Freedom Party have had no part in the constructive achievements in Palestine. They have reclaimed no land, built no settlements, and only detracted from the Jewish defense activity. Their much-publicized immigration endeavors were minute, and devoted mainly to bringing in Fascist compatriots. *Discrepancies Seen* The discrepancies between the bold claims now being made by Begin and his party, and their record of past performance in Palestine bear the imprint of no ordinary political party. This is the unmistakable stamp of a Fascist party for whom terrorism (against Jews, Arabs, and British alike), and misrepresentation are means, and a "Leader State" is the goal. In the light of the foregoing considerations, it is imperative that the truth about Mr. Begin and his movement be made known in this country. It is all the more tragic that the top leadership of American Zionism has refused to campaign against Begin's efforts, or even to expose to its own constituents the dangers to Israel from support to Begin. The undersigned therefore take this means of publicly presenting a few salient facts concerning Begin and his party; and of urging all concerned not to support this latest manifestation of fascism. ISIDORE ABRAMOWITZHANNAH ARENDTABRAHAM BRICKRABBI JESSURUN CARDOZOALBERT EINSTEINHERMAN EISEN, M.D.HAYIM FINEMANM. GALLEN, M.D.H.H. HARRISZELIG S. HARRISSIDNEY HOOKFRED KARUSHBRURIA KAUFMANIRMA L. LINDHEIMNACHMAN MAISELSEYMOUR MELMANMYER D. MENDELSONM.D., HARRY M. OSLINSKYSAMUEL PITLICKFRITZ ROHRLICHLOUIS P. ROCKERRUTH SAGISITZHAK SANKOWSKYI.J. SHOENBERGSAMUEL SHUMANM. SINGERIRMA WOLFESTEFAN WOLF. New York, Dec. 2, 1948


----------



## P@triot

LaDairis said:


> HomObama is part of the W legacy.  If W governs like the Gingrich Revolution, HomObama never becomes Prez.   W totally abandoned every principle of fiscal conservatism and did nothing but sell out America to the cause Einstein warned us about in 1948


You speak the truth. Likewise, the Obama reign of terror gave us the Trump presidency. But that has been a huge blessing.


----------



## P@triot

While African-Americans flourish under *President Trump*, they were made to suffer under Obama...


> On a more fundamental level, economic indicators actually suggest that things have worsened under Obama, among them: the largest wealth gap between blacks and whites since 1989; record levels of black child poverty, and widening racial gaps in college attainment. Perhaps none other than Tavis Smiley summed it up best: black America got “caught up in the symbolism of the Obama presidency,” but “in the era of Obama, have lost ground in every major economic category.”
> 
> If the consequences of the Obama years were contained to African-Americans, Obama’s self-reverential assessment of his legacy would merely be out-of-touch. But his comments are particularly troubling against the backdrop of the country’s racial polarization











						Barack Obama: The Great Divider
					

Even if Obama cannot solve America’s race problem, the power of the presidency ensures that he can make it worse. So far, he has.




					nationalinterest.org


----------



## P@triot

antontoo said:


> Clinton lied about a blowjob and *Obama* ran one of the cleanest administrations in modern history with *ZERO indictments*.


Looks like you better edit your favorite lie. Oh wait, you’re a leftist. You’ll just continue with that *lie* in spite of the facts! Indicted, pled _guilty_.








						Former FBI Attorney Pleads Guilty in First Case Brought by John Durham
					

The FBI attorney who altered an email as part of the process to obtain a secret court warrant ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## AntonToo

P@triot said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton lied about a blowjob and *Obama* ran one of the cleanest administrations in modern history with *ZERO indictments*.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you better edit your favorite lie. Oh wait, you’re a leftist. You’ll just continue with that *lie* in spite of the facts! Indicted, pled _guilty_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former FBI Attorney Pleads Guilty in First Case Brought by John Durham
> 
> 
> The FBI attorney who altered an email as part of the process to obtain a secret court warrant ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com
Click to expand...


Trump has his closest people convited or pleading guilty - Cohen, Manafort, Gates, Flynn, Stone etc. Trump himself was indicted by the congress and remains Individual #1 in illegal pay-off scheme Cohen went to jail for.

Some mid level grunt at FBI, who Obama did not appoint or ever had anything to do with made a boo-boo in forwarding an email, so now you think you've finally got a point on the board?

Desperate straw grasping is hilarious.


----------



## Cellblock2429

antontoo said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton lied about a blowjob and *Obama* ran one of the cleanest administrations in modern history with *ZERO indictments*.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you better edit your favorite lie. Oh wait, you’re a leftist. You’ll just continue with that *lie* in spite of the facts! Indicted, pled _guilty_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former FBI Attorney Pleads Guilty in First Case Brought by John Durham
> 
> 
> The FBI attorney who altered an email as part of the process to obtain a secret court warrant ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumbass, we are talking about PRESIDENT'S ADMINISTRATION.
> 
> Some grunt at FBI, who Obama did not appoint or ever had anything to do with made a bo-bo so now you think you've finally got a point on the board?
> 
> Hilariously desperate.
Click to expand...

/----/ Spin it any way you wish but this guy is only the first.


----------



## PoliticalChic

antontoo said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton lied about a blowjob and *Obama* ran one of the cleanest administrations in modern history with *ZERO indictments*.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you better edit your favorite lie. Oh wait, you’re a leftist. You’ll just continue with that *lie* in spite of the facts! Indicted, pled _guilty_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former FBI Attorney Pleads Guilty in First Case Brought by John Durham
> 
> 
> The FBI attorney who altered an email as part of the process to obtain a secret court warrant ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumbass, we are talking about PRESIDENT'S ADMINISTRATION.
> 
> Some grunt at FBI, who Obama did not appoint or ever had anything to do with made a bo-bo so now you think you've finally got a point on the board?
> 
> Hilariously desperate.
Click to expand...



Haven't you learned ANYTHING from the last three years, and the exposure of the Deep State???


For decades the Democrats/Progressives/Liberals have owned the judiciary, hence the lack of justice form all the corrupt Democrats.

That's a summary of the facts.


----------



## AntonToo

PoliticalChic said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton lied about a blowjob and *Obama* ran one of the cleanest administrations in modern history with *ZERO indictments*.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you better edit your favorite lie. Oh wait, you’re a leftist. You’ll just continue with that *lie* in spite of the facts! Indicted, pled _guilty_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former FBI Attorney Pleads Guilty in First Case Brought by John Durham
> 
> 
> The FBI attorney who altered an email as part of the process to obtain a secret court warrant ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumbass, we are talking about PRESIDENT'S ADMINISTRATION.
> 
> Some grunt at FBI, who Obama did not appoint or ever had anything to do with made a bo-bo so now you think you've finally got a point on the board?
> 
> Hilariously desperate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't you learned ANYTHING from the last three years, and the exposure of the Deep State???
> 
> 
> For decades the Democrats/Progressives/Liberals have owned the judiciary, hence the lack of justice form all the corrupt Democrats.
> 
> That's a summary of the facts.
Click to expand...


Apparently there is no conspiracy too grand for our local crop of rw nutters.

How else can you nuts deal with the disturbing reality of the Republican swamp?


----------



## AntonToo

Cellblock2429 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton lied about a blowjob and *Obama* ran one of the cleanest administrations in modern history with *ZERO indictments*.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you better edit your favorite lie. Oh wait, you’re a leftist. You’ll just continue with that *lie* in spite of the facts! Indicted, pled _guilty_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former FBI Attorney Pleads Guilty in First Case Brought by John Durham
> 
> 
> The FBI attorney who altered an email as part of the process to obtain a secret court warrant ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumbass, we are talking about PRESIDENT'S ADMINISTRATION.
> 
> Some grunt at FBI, who Obama did not appoint or ever had anything to do with made a bo-bo so now you think you've finally got a point on the board?
> 
> Hilariously desperate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ Spin it any way you wish but this guy is only the first.
Click to expand...


Promises promises.


----------



## PoliticalChic

antontoo said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton lied about a blowjob and *Obama* ran one of the cleanest administrations in modern history with *ZERO indictments*.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you better edit your favorite lie. Oh wait, you’re a leftist. You’ll just continue with that *lie* in spite of the facts! Indicted, pled _guilty_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former FBI Attorney Pleads Guilty in First Case Brought by John Durham
> 
> 
> The FBI attorney who altered an email as part of the process to obtain a secret court warrant ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumbass, we are talking about PRESIDENT'S ADMINISTRATION.
> 
> Some grunt at FBI, who Obama did not appoint or ever had anything to do with made a bo-bo so now you think you've finally got a point on the board?
> 
> Hilariously desperate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't you learned ANYTHING from the last three years, and the exposure of the Deep State???
> 
> 
> For decades the Democrats/Progressives/Liberals have owned the judiciary, hence the lack of justice form all the corrupt Democrats.
> 
> That's a summary of the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently there is no conspiracy too grand for our local crop of rw nutters.
> 
> How else can you nuts deal with the disturbing reality of the Republican swamp?om
Click to expand...




Of course I am correct.....or, you must have some other explanation for this without the appropriate punishments:


Just a few (25) of the scandals, lies, and criminal activity of Hillary Clinton.




1. Travelgate: After their election, the Clintons fired the White House Travel Office...which had served 7 administrations, and turned it over to their pals. As part of this, they brought bogus corruption charges against the civil servants therein.

The individuals were cleared on all counts.

The Independent Council found that Hillary lied when she claimed she wasn't behind the scam. “The overwhelming evidence establishes that she played a role in the decision to fire the employees. … Thus, her statement to the contrary under oath was factually false.”


a. " Hillary described Travelgate with cool indifference as, “perhaps worthy of a two-or-three-week life span, instead, in a partisan political climate, it became the first manifestation of an obsession for investigation that persisted into the millennium.” But for Billy Dale, it wasn’t a partisan manifestation. It was the termination of a thirty-plus-year career, and a fight for his freedom. If convicted, he faced a maximum of twenty years in prison and up to $500,000 in fines.”

Read more: http://dailycaller.com/2014/02/17/h...-the-white-house-travel-office/#ixzz43pSzYNB8

b. For you or I that would mean a perjury charge and criminal record for trying to destroy an innocent American who had served honorably under eight administrations and lying about it. For Hillary it meant a future as the junior New York Senator and then President Barack Obama’s Secretary of State." Ibid.

2. @ 0:58 Hillary's pal Vince Foster was involved in several of the Clinton scandals. When he was found dead: was that why Hillary had Foster's files ransacked before investigators could view them?

*WASHINGTON, July 26— *A Secret Service officer today flatly contradicted the White House account of the night of Vincent W. Foster Jr.'s death, telling the Senate Whitewater panel that he had seen Hillary Rodham Clinton's top aide remove files from Mr. Foster's office. The aide vehemently denied doing it.

Testifying under oath before the special Senate committee investigating Whitewater, the officer, Henry P. O'Neill, said that on July 20, 1993, several hours after Mr. Foster's body was found in a Virginia park, he saw Mrs. Clinton's chief of staff, Margaret A. Williams, carrying two handfuls of folders from Mr. Foster's office." 2 Conflicting Accounts on Files From White House Aide's Office

3. @ 1:47 To see how a President Hillary would 'rule,' take a look at her methods when Bill put her in charge of the earlier attempt at a take-over of healthcare: " *WASHINGTON, Dec. 1— *A Federal district judge said today that he intended to impose sanctions on Clinton Administration officials for their "misconduct" in a court case involving the disclosure of documents from Hillary Rodham Clinton's task force on health care..... "The court understands plaintiffs' frustration with the defendants' misconduct during the course of this litigation, and the court intends to impose sanctions." Misconduct Found on Clinton Health Plan

The Kremlin would be proud!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

4. @4:07 Whitewater....15 Clinton pals were convicted of 40 federal crimes.

5. @4:35 Cattlegate...."... computerized records of her trades, which the White House obtained from the Chicago Mercantile Exchange, show for the first time how she was able to turn her initial investment into $6,300 overnight. In about 10 months of trading, she made nearly $100,000, relying heavily on advice from her friend James B. Blair, an experienced futures trader.

The new records also raise the possibility that some of her profits -- as much as $40,000 – came from larger trades ordered by someone else and then shifted to her account,...." http://www.washingtonpost.com/wpsrv/politics/special/whitewater/stories/wwtr940527.htm

a. "....guided through the risky trades by James Blair, a friend and top lawyer for one of Arkansas' most powerful companies, Tyson Foods Inc." Hillary Clinton Invested $1,000, Netted $100,000 Through Trading | The Seattle Times

b. "....Tyson was everything shed been taught to despise at Wellesley and Yale, a greedy capitalist who hated labor unions and had no compunction about polluting Mother Earth for financial gain. Yet she allowed Blair, Big Daddys right-hand man, to manage her financial affairs. Second, assuming the speculation in Marshalls Magazine is correct, she was the conduit for a bribe." http://corporatefraud.tripod.com/democrookery/id4.html

The odds that Hillary did that honestly have been computed at 1 in 31 trillion. That was small potatoes compared to the deals Bill and Hillary appear to have cut with foreign governments. Enormous sums went directly into Bill’s pockets for doing speeches or to the scammy Clinton Foundation and next thing you know, the State Department was doing favors for those shady deep pocketed donors. http://www.ibtimes.com/clinton-foun...als-hillary-clintons-state-department-1934187

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

6. @5:38 Raw naked power: Filegate. The Clintons illegally obtained FBI files on potential political enemies. "... in 1996 when it was discovered that the Clinton White House illegally obtained FBI files on adversaries, and used them to smear them, continues to this day. Strangely, although Mrs. Clinton is the principal defendant, and although there is sworn testimony, obtained during earlier discovery that Mrs. Clinton was the mastermind of this illegal scheme, the Court has never granted Plaintiffs requests to depose her —.... civil lawsuit which seeks to hold her accountable for illegally violating the privacy rights of American citizens she and her husband Bill Clinton viewed as political adversaries during their administration in the 1990s." http://www.freedomwatchusa.org/hillary-clinton-tries-to-escape-from-on-going-filegate-case

a. "It was also during this Filegate case that it was learned that President Clinton, on the advice of his top political adviser, James Carville, had illegally released Privacy Act protected information from White House files to smear Kathleen Willey, a woman who was a material witness in the impeachment proceedings, as she was also sexually harassed by the “philanderer in chief” while working for him in the White House."





						Proof Hillary isn't fit to be president
					

No one understands better than yours truly – except perhaps Vince Foster and scores of others (including material witnesses) who mysteriously died in and around the Clinton administration during the 1990s – the treachery of Hillary Rodham Clinton. Indeed, I fought her and her husband tooth and...




					www.wnd.com
				




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

7. @ 6:35 Chinagate. Foreign countries funneled millions into Clinton's campaign. ".... Hillary then masterminded a scheme whereby the Clinton-Gore presidential campaign of 1996 took bribes from communist Chinese banks and their government to bankroll the president’s and the Democratic Party’s re-election efforts ."





						Proof Hillary isn't fit to be president
					

No one understands better than yours truly – except perhaps Vince Foster and scores of others (including material witnesses) who mysteriously died in and around the Clinton administration during the 1990s – the treachery of Hillary Rodham Clinton. Indeed, I fought her and her husband tooth and...




					www.wnd.com
				




a. "When Bill Clinton took office in 1993, Chinese missiles were greatly limited in terms of their range and accuracy. But as journalist Richard Poe noted in 2003, “Thanks to Bill Clinton, China can now hit any city in the USA, using state-of-the-art, solid-fueled missiles with dead-accurate, computerized guidance systems and multiple warheads.”.... "'We like your president. We want to see him reelected,' former Chinese intelligence chief General Ji Shengde told Chinagate bagman Johnny Chung.

"Indeed, Chinese intelligence organized a massive covert operation aimed at tilting the 1996 election Clinton’s way.

"Clinton’s top campaign contributors for 1992 were Chinese agents; his top donors in 1996 were U.S. defense contractors selling missile technology to China.

"Clinton recieved funding directly from known or suspected Chinese intelligence agents, among them James and Mochtar Riady who own the Indonesian Lippo Group; John Huang; Charlie Trie; Ted Sioeng; Maria Hsia; Wang Jun and others." http://www.discoverthenetworks.org/individualProfile.asp?indid=644

b. "Agents for the Chinese government and military funneled millions into President Clinton’s re-election campaign, the Clinton Legal Defense Fund and the DNC.

The DOJ reported “A pattern of events suggests a level of knowledge within the White House–including the President’s and First Lady’s offices–concerning the injection of foreign funds into the reelection effort.” http://lybio.net/tag/hillary-clinton-a-career-criminal-video/

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

8. @6:35 ChinaGate Against campaign finance law, China donated to Bill Clinton's campaign so as to influence US policies. Agents for the Chinese government, and the military, funneled millions into Clinton's campaign.

DoJ: ...knowledge within the President's and First Lady's Offices...concerning the injection of foreign funds in the reelection effort.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

9. @7:10 Using the IRS against political enemies....a Democrat tactic. A senior IRS official admitted that Clinton opponents were singled out for audit....including Bill Clinton's female accusers.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

10. @ 7:45 PardonGate He issued pardons to 450 individuals including cocaine traffickers, terrorists and kidnappers. Several pardons directly benefitted Hillary Clinton, with ties to her NYSenate bid. Marc Rich was actually a fugitive on the run at the time...on the FBI's 10 Most Wanted List....while his wife donated thousands to Hillary Clinton's Senate Campaign, the Clinton Legal Defense Fund and the DNC.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

11. @12:00 As Senator....introduced three minor bills which became law in seven years. That includes naming a post office.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

12. @12:33 Enthusiastically voted for the Iraq War

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

13. @13:10 "....prosecutors revealed Monday that the mastermind of Mayor Vincent C. Gray’s “shadow campaign” also funneled hundreds of thousands of dollars to aid Mrs. Clinton’s bid for the White House.

Jeffrey E. Thompson’s scheme included diverting more than $608,000 in illicit funds to a New York marketing executive, Troy White, who organized “street teams” to raise Mrs. Clinton’s visibility in urban areas during her Democratic primary battle against Barack Obama.

.....from February to May 2008, Thompson used two firms to disburse $608,750 in “excessive and unreported contributions to pay for campaign services in coordination with and in support of a federal political candidate for president of the United States and the federal and the candidate’s authorized committee.” That candidate was Mrs. Clinton." http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2014/mar/10/hillary-clinton-campaign-received-funds-jeffrey-th/

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*14. @ 13:39 " State Department spokeswoman can't name Hillary Clinton's diplomatic achievements ... and neither can Hillary Clinton!*
*Jen Psaki, the State Department's chief spokesperson, seemed blindsided by a question about Clinton's accomplishments

A CNN panel erupted into laughter when Psaki's gaffe was shown

Clinton herself couldn't articulate what she was 'most proud of' during her time as America's top diplomat when asked just weeks ago*

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ts-neither-Hillary-Clinton.html#ixzz4B04XlE93

Not one achievement in her 4years collecting a salary from the taxpayers.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

15. @ 14:33 " The State Department misplaced and lost some $6 billion due to the improper filing of contracts during the past six years, mainly during the tenure of former Secretary of State Hilary Clinton, according to a newly released Inspector General report." http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2014/apr/4/state-dept-misplaced-6b-under-hillary-clinton-ig-r/

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*16. @ 14:48 " Hillary's State Department Refused to Brand Boko Haram as Terrorists" http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...efused-to-brand-boko-haram-as-terrorists.html
Even though FBI, DoJ and CIA had requested it, so they could pursue group.Result was kidnapping of 300 Nigerian school girls.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
17. @ 14:58 A special investigator for the State Department found that with Hillary in charge, the following investigations were blocked or called off:
a) Sexual assaults by state dept security officials in Beirut
b) "Endemic" use of prostitutes by Hillary's security detail
c.) Drug use by state dept contractors in Baghdad
d) Solicitation of child male prostitutes by US ambassador in Belgium
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
18. @16:10 Benghazi cover-up
Hillary testified that she had submitted all documents related to the inquiry. 20 months later....41 new documents were found....including changes to Susan Rice's talking points.
More documents are being withheld.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*19. "State Dept. Promises to Release Clinton Emails on Day That Literally Doesn’t Exist" http://lawnewz.com/columnists/state...on-emails-on-day-that-literally-doesnt-exist/*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

20. This, from the Mexican paper...the NYTimes:

"In April 2012, representatives from Qatar were apparently hoping to get “five minutes” with former President Bill Clinton while in New York to present him with a $1 million check for his foundation as a birthday gift from the previous year.



While it is unclear whether that meeting ever took place, the offer,mentioned in one of thousands of hacked Clinton campaign emailsreleased by WikiLeaks last week, was an example of the complex ethical issues the Clinton Foundation faced in managing relationships with foreign governments when Hillary Clinton was secretary of state. It also raised questions about whether the foundation had fully followed procedures it had voluntarily agreed to in order to avoid those very issues."









						Email About Qatari Offer Shows Thorny Ethical Issues Clinton Foundation Faced (Published 2016)
					

The email, released by WikiLeaks, indicated that Qatari representatives hoped to meet with Bill Clinton to present him with $1 million for his foundation.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## AntonToo

PoliticalChic said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton lied about a blowjob and *Obama* ran one of the cleanest administrations in modern history with *ZERO indictments*.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you better edit your favorite lie. Oh wait, you’re a leftist. You’ll just continue with that *lie* in spite of the facts! Indicted, pled _guilty_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former FBI Attorney Pleads Guilty in First Case Brought by John Durham
> 
> 
> The FBI attorney who altered an email as part of the process to obtain a secret court warrant ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumbass, we are talking about PRESIDENT'S ADMINISTRATION.
> 
> Some grunt at FBI, who Obama did not appoint or ever had anything to do with made a bo-bo so now you think you've finally got a point on the board?
> 
> Hilariously desperate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't you learned ANYTHING from the last three years, and the exposure of the Deep State???
> 
> 
> For decades the Democrats/Progressives/Liberals have owned the judiciary, hence the lack of justice form all the corrupt Democrats.
> 
> That's a summary of the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently there is no conspiracy too grand for our local crop of rw nutters.
> 
> How else can you nuts deal with the disturbing reality of the Republican swamp?om
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I am correct.....or, you must have some other explanation for this without the appropriate punishments:
> 
> 
> Just a few (25) of the scandals, lies, and criminal activity of Hillary Clinton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Travelgate: After their election, the Clintons fired the White House Travel Office...which had served 7 administrations, and turned it over to their pals. As part of this, they brought bogus corruption charges against the civil servants therein.
> 
> The individuals were cleared on all counts.
> 
> The Independent Council found that Hillary lied when she claimed she wasn't behind the scam. “The overwhelming evidence establishes that she played a role in the decision to fire the employees. … Thus, her statement to the contrary under oath was factually false.”
> 
> 
> a. " Hillary described Travelgate with cool indifference as, “perhaps worthy of a two-or-three-week life span, instead, in a partisan political climate, it became the first manifestation of an obsession for investigation that persisted into the millennium.” But for Billy Dale, it wasn’t a partisan manifestation. It was the termination of a thirty-plus-year career, and a fight for his freedom. If convicted, he faced a maximum of twenty years in prison and up to $500,000 in fines.”
> 
> Read more: http://dailycaller.com/2014/02/17/h...-the-white-house-travel-office/#ixzz43pSzYNB8
> 
> b. For you or I that would mean a perjury charge and criminal record for trying to destroy an innocent American who had served honorably under eight administrations and lying about it. For Hillary it meant a future as the junior New York Senator and then President Barack Obama’s Secretary of State." Ibid.
> 
> 2. @ 0:58 Hillary's pal Vince Foster was involved in several of the Clinton scandals. When he was found dead: was that why Hillary had Foster's files ransacked before investigators could view them?
> 
> *WASHINGTON, July 26— *A Secret Service officer today flatly contradicted the White House account of the night of Vincent W. Foster Jr.'s death, telling the Senate Whitewater panel that he had seen Hillary Rodham Clinton's top aide remove files from Mr. Foster's office. The aide vehemently denied doing it.
> 
> Testifying under oath before the special Senate committee investigating Whitewater, the officer, Henry P. O'Neill, said that on July 20, 1993, several hours after Mr. Foster's body was found in a Virginia park, he saw Mrs. Clinton's chief of staff, Margaret A. Williams, carrying two handfuls of folders from Mr. Foster's office." 2 Conflicting Accounts on Files From White House Aide's Office
> 
> 3. @ 1:47 To see how a President Hillary would 'rule,' take a look at her methods when Bill put her in charge of the earlier attempt at a take-over of healthcare: " *WASHINGTON, Dec. 1— *A Federal district judge said today that he intended to impose sanctions on Clinton Administration officials for their "misconduct" in a court case involving the disclosure of documents from Hillary Rodham Clinton's task force on health care..... "The court understands plaintiffs' frustration with the defendants' misconduct during the course of this litigation, and the court intends to impose sanctions." Misconduct Found on Clinton Health Plan
> 
> The Kremlin would be proud!
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 4. @4:07 Whitewater....15 Clinton pals were convicted of 40 federal crimes.
> 
> 5. @4:35 Cattlegate...."... computerized records of her trades, which the White House obtained from the Chicago Mercantile Exchange, show for the first time how she was able to turn her initial investment into $6,300 overnight. In about 10 months of trading, she made nearly $100,000, relying heavily on advice from her friend James B. Blair, an experienced futures trader.
> 
> The new records also raise the possibility that some of her profits -- as much as $40,000 – came from larger trades ordered by someone else and then shifted to her account,...." http://www.washingtonpost.com/wpsrv/politics/special/whitewater/stories/wwtr940527.htm
> 
> a. "....guided through the risky trades by James Blair, a friend and top lawyer for one of Arkansas' most powerful companies, Tyson Foods Inc." Hillary Clinton Invested $1,000, Netted $100,000 Through Trading | The Seattle Times
> 
> b. "....Tyson was everything shed been taught to despise at Wellesley and Yale, a greedy capitalist who hated labor unions and had no compunction about polluting Mother Earth for financial gain. Yet she allowed Blair, Big Daddys right-hand man, to manage her financial affairs. Second, assuming the speculation in Marshalls Magazine is correct, she was the conduit for a bribe." Democrook: Hillary Clinton
> 
> The odds that Hillary did that honestly have been computed at 1 in 31 trillion. That was small potatoes compared to the deals Bill and Hillary appear to have cut with foreign governments. Enormous sums went directly into Bill’s pockets for doing speeches or to the scammy Clinton Foundation and next thing you know, the State Department was doing favors for those shady deep pocketed donors. Clinton Foundation Donors Got Weapons Deals From Hillary Clinton's State Department
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 6. @5:38 Raw naked power: Filegate. The Clintons illegally obtained FBI files on potential political enemies. "... in 1996 when it was discovered that the Clinton White House illegally obtained FBI files on adversaries, and used them to smear them, continues to this day. Strangely, although Mrs. Clinton is the principal defendant, and although there is sworn testimony, obtained during earlier discovery that Mrs. Clinton was the mastermind of this illegal scheme, the Court has never granted Plaintiffs requests to depose her —.... civil lawsuit which seeks to hold her accountable for illegally violating the privacy rights of American citizens she and her husband Bill Clinton viewed as political adversaries during their administration in the 1990s." Hillary Clinton tries to escape from on-going Filegate case
> 
> a. "It was also during this Filegate case that it was learned that President Clinton, on the advice of his top political adviser, James Carville, had illegally released Privacy Act protected information from White House files to smear Kathleen Willey, a woman who was a material witness in the impeachment proceedings, as she was also sexually harassed by the “philanderer in chief” while working for him in the White House."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof Hillary isn't fit to be president
> 
> 
> No one understands better than yours truly – except perhaps Vince Foster and scores of others (including material witnesses) who mysteriously died in and around the Clinton administration during the 1990s – the treachery of Hillary Rodham Clinton. Indeed, I fought her and her husband tooth and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wnd.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 7. @ 6:35 Chinagate. Foreign countries funneled millions into Clinton's campaign. ".... Hillary then masterminded a scheme whereby the Clinton-Gore presidential campaign of 1996 took bribes from communist Chinese banks and their government to bankroll the president’s and the Democratic Party’s re-election efforts ."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof Hillary isn't fit to be president
> 
> 
> No one understands better than yours truly – except perhaps Vince Foster and scores of others (including material witnesses) who mysteriously died in and around the Clinton administration during the 1990s – the treachery of Hillary Rodham Clinton. Indeed, I fought her and her husband tooth and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wnd.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a. "When Bill Clinton took office in 1993, Chinese missiles were greatly limited in terms of their range and accuracy. But as journalist Richard Poe noted in 2003, “Thanks to Bill Clinton, China can now hit any city in the USA, using state-of-the-art, solid-fueled missiles with dead-accurate, computerized guidance systems and multiple warheads.”.... "'We like your president. We want to see him reelected,' former Chinese intelligence chief General Ji Shengde told Chinagate bagman Johnny Chung.
> 
> "Indeed, Chinese intelligence organized a massive covert operation aimed at tilting the 1996 election Clinton’s way.
> 
> "Clinton’s top campaign contributors for 1992 were Chinese agents; his top donors in 1996 were U.S. defense contractors selling missile technology to China.
> 
> "Clinton recieved funding directly from known or suspected Chinese intelligence agents, among them James and Mochtar Riady who own the Indonesian Lippo Group; John Huang; Charlie Trie; Ted Sioeng; Maria Hsia; Wang Jun and others." Discover the Networks | Bill Clinton
> 
> b. "Agents for the Chinese government and military funneled millions into President Clinton’s re-election campaign, the Clinton Legal Defense Fund and the DNC.
> 
> The DOJ reported “A pattern of events suggests a level of knowledge within the White House–including the President’s and First Lady’s offices–concerning the injection of foreign funds into the reelection effort.” Hillary Clinton A Career Criminal Video | LYBIO.NET Discover New Reading Content.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 8. @6:35 ChinaGate Against campaign finance law, China donated to Bill Clinton's campaign so as to influence US policies. Agents for the Chinese government, and the military, funneled millions into Clinton's campaign.
> 
> DoJ: ...knowledge within the President's and First Lady's Offices...concerning the injection of foreign funds in the reelection effort.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 9. @7:10 Using the IRS against political enemies....a Democrat tactic. A senior IRS official admitted that Clinton opponents were singled out for audit....including Bill Clinton's female accusers.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 10. @ 7:45 PardonGate He issued pardons to 450 individuals including cocaine traffickers, terrorists and kidnappers. Several pardons directly benefitted Hillary Clinton, with ties to her NYSenate bid. Marc Rich was actually a fugitive on the run at the time...on the FBI's 10 Most Wanted List....while his wife donated thousands to Hillary Clinton's Senate Campaign, the Clinton Legal Defense Fund and the DNC.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 11. @12:00 As Senator....introduced three minor bills which became law in seven years. That includes naming a post office.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 12. @12:33 Enthusiastically voted for the Iraq War
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 13. @13:10 "....prosecutors revealed Monday that the mastermind of Mayor Vincent C. Gray’s “shadow campaign” also funneled hundreds of thousands of dollars to aid Mrs. Clinton’s bid for the White House.
> 
> Jeffrey E. Thompson’s scheme included diverting more than $608,000 in illicit funds to a New York marketing executive, Troy White, who organized “street teams” to raise Mrs. Clinton’s visibility in urban areas during her Democratic primary battle against Barack Obama.
> 
> .....from February to May 2008, Thompson used two firms to disburse $608,750 in “excessive and unreported contributions to pay for campaign services in coordination with and in support of a federal political candidate for president of the United States and the federal and the candidate’s authorized committee.” That candidate was Mrs. Clinton." Hillary Clinton campaign got illicit funds from D.C. scandal figure
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *14. @ 13:39 " State Department spokeswoman can't name Hillary Clinton's diplomatic achievements ... and neither can Hillary Clinton!*
> *Jen Psaki, the State Department's chief spokesperson, seemed blindsided by a question about Clinton's accomplishments
> 
> A CNN panel erupted into laughter when Psaki's gaffe was shown
> 
> Clinton herself couldn't articulate what she was 'most proud of' during her time as America's top diplomat when asked just weeks ago*
> 
> Read more: State Dept. rep can't name Clinton achievements, & neither can Hillary
> 
> Not one achievement in her 4years collecting a salary from the taxpayers.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 15. @ 14:33 " The State Department misplaced and lost some $6 billion due to the improper filing of contracts during the past six years, mainly during the tenure of former Secretary of State Hilary Clinton, according to a newly released Inspector General report." State Dept. misplaced $6B under Hillary Clinton: IG report
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *16. @ 14:48 " Hillary's State Department Refused to Brand Boko Haram as Terrorists" Hillary's State Department Refused to Brand Boko Haram as Terrorists
> Even though FBI, DoJ and CIA had requested it, so they could pursue group.Result was kidnapping of 300 Nigerian school girls.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 17. @ 14:58 A special investigator for the State Department found that with Hillary in charge, the following investigations were blocked or called off:
> a) Sexual assaults by state dept security officials in Beirut
> b) "Endemic" use of prostitutes by Hillary's security detail
> c.) Drug use by state dept contractors in Baghdad
> d) Solicitation of child male prostitutes by US ambassador in Belgium
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 18. @16:10 Benghazi cover-up
> Hillary testified that she had submitted all documents related to the inquiry. 20 months later....41 new documents were found....including changes to Susan Rice's talking points.
> More documents are being withheld.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> *19. "State Dept. Promises to Release Clinton Emails on Day That Literally Doesn’t Exist" State Dept. Promises to Release Clinton Emails on Day That Literally Doesn’t Exist*
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 20. This, from the Mexican paper...the NYTimes:
> 
> "In April 2012, representatives from Qatar were apparently hoping to get “five minutes” with former President Bill Clinton while in New York to present him with a $1 million check for his foundation as a birthday gift from the previous year.
> 
> 
> 
> While it is unclear whether that meeting ever took place, the offer,mentioned in one of thousands of hacked Clinton campaign emailsreleased by WikiLeaks last week, was an example of the complex ethical issues the Clinton Foundation faced in managing relationships with foreign governments when Hillary Clinton was secretary of state. It also raised questions about whether the foundation had fully followed procedures it had voluntarily agreed to in order to avoid those very issues."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Email About Qatari Offer Shows Thorny Ethical Issues Clinton Foundation Faced (Published 2016)
> 
> 
> The email, released by WikiLeaks, indicated that Qatari representatives hoped to meet with Bill Clinton to present him with $1 million for his foundation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
Click to expand...


Dumabass, no one will ever read your stupid copy and paste dumps from BS mills.

Learn how to make concise points in your own words.

For all the mountans of bs over the years about Clintons all there actually was on them was Bill's lying about a bj and Hillary not-criminally mishandling some emails.


----------



## PoliticalChic

antontoo said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton lied about a blowjob and *Obama* ran one of the cleanest administrations in modern history with *ZERO indictments*.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you better edit your favorite lie. Oh wait, you’re a leftist. You’ll just continue with that *lie* in spite of the facts! Indicted, pled _guilty_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former FBI Attorney Pleads Guilty in First Case Brought by John Durham
> 
> 
> The FBI attorney who altered an email as part of the process to obtain a secret court warrant ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumbass, we are talking about PRESIDENT'S ADMINISTRATION.
> 
> Some grunt at FBI, who Obama did not appoint or ever had anything to do with made a bo-bo so now you think you've finally got a point on the board?
> 
> Hilariously desperate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't you learned ANYTHING from the last three years, and the exposure of the Deep State???
> 
> 
> For decades the Democrats/Progressives/Liberals have owned the judiciary, hence the lack of justice form all the corrupt Democrats.
> 
> That's a summary of the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently there is no conspiracy too grand for our local crop of rw nutters.
> 
> How else can you nuts deal with the disturbing reality of the Republican swamp?om
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I am correct.....or, you must have some other explanation for this without the appropriate punishments:
> 
> 
> Just a few (25) of the scandals, lies, and criminal activity of Hillary Clinton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Travelgate: After their election, the Clintons fired the White House Travel Office...which had served 7 administrations, and turned it over to their pals. As part of this, they brought bogus corruption charges against the civil servants therein.
> 
> The individuals were cleared on all counts.
> 
> The Independent Council found that Hillary lied when she claimed she wasn't behind the scam. “The overwhelming evidence establishes that she played a role in the decision to fire the employees. … Thus, her statement to the contrary under oath was factually false.”
> 
> 
> a. " Hillary described Travelgate with cool indifference as, “perhaps worthy of a two-or-three-week life span, instead, in a partisan political climate, it became the first manifestation of an obsession for investigation that persisted into the millennium.” But for Billy Dale, it wasn’t a partisan manifestation. It was the termination of a thirty-plus-year career, and a fight for his freedom. If convicted, he faced a maximum of twenty years in prison and up to $500,000 in fines.”
> 
> Read more: http://dailycaller.com/2014/02/17/h...-the-white-house-travel-office/#ixzz43pSzYNB8
> 
> b. For you or I that would mean a perjury charge and criminal record for trying to destroy an innocent American who had served honorably under eight administrations and lying about it. For Hillary it meant a future as the junior New York Senator and then President Barack Obama’s Secretary of State." Ibid.
> 
> 2. @ 0:58 Hillary's pal Vince Foster was involved in several of the Clinton scandals. When he was found dead: was that why Hillary had Foster's files ransacked before investigators could view them?
> 
> *WASHINGTON, July 26— *A Secret Service officer today flatly contradicted the White House account of the night of Vincent W. Foster Jr.'s death, telling the Senate Whitewater panel that he had seen Hillary Rodham Clinton's top aide remove files from Mr. Foster's office. The aide vehemently denied doing it.
> 
> Testifying under oath before the special Senate committee investigating Whitewater, the officer, Henry P. O'Neill, said that on July 20, 1993, several hours after Mr. Foster's body was found in a Virginia park, he saw Mrs. Clinton's chief of staff, Margaret A. Williams, carrying two handfuls of folders from Mr. Foster's office." 2 Conflicting Accounts on Files From White House Aide's Office
> 
> 3. @ 1:47 To see how a President Hillary would 'rule,' take a look at her methods when Bill put her in charge of the earlier attempt at a take-over of healthcare: " *WASHINGTON, Dec. 1— *A Federal district judge said today that he intended to impose sanctions on Clinton Administration officials for their "misconduct" in a court case involving the disclosure of documents from Hillary Rodham Clinton's task force on health care..... "The court understands plaintiffs' frustration with the defendants' misconduct during the course of this litigation, and the court intends to impose sanctions." Misconduct Found on Clinton Health Plan
> 
> The Kremlin would be proud!
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 4. @4:07 Whitewater....15 Clinton pals were convicted of 40 federal crimes.
> 
> 5. @4:35 Cattlegate...."... computerized records of her trades, which the White House obtained from the Chicago Mercantile Exchange, show for the first time how she was able to turn her initial investment into $6,300 overnight. In about 10 months of trading, she made nearly $100,000, relying heavily on advice from her friend James B. Blair, an experienced futures trader.
> 
> The new records also raise the possibility that some of her profits -- as much as $40,000 – came from larger trades ordered by someone else and then shifted to her account,...." http://www.washingtonpost.com/wpsrv/politics/special/whitewater/stories/wwtr940527.htm
> 
> a. "....guided through the risky trades by James Blair, a friend and top lawyer for one of Arkansas' most powerful companies, Tyson Foods Inc." Hillary Clinton Invested $1,000, Netted $100,000 Through Trading | The Seattle Times
> 
> b. "....Tyson was everything shed been taught to despise at Wellesley and Yale, a greedy capitalist who hated labor unions and had no compunction about polluting Mother Earth for financial gain. Yet she allowed Blair, Big Daddys right-hand man, to manage her financial affairs. Second, assuming the speculation in Marshalls Magazine is correct, she was the conduit for a bribe." Democrook: Hillary Clinton
> 
> The odds that Hillary did that honestly have been computed at 1 in 31 trillion. That was small potatoes compared to the deals Bill and Hillary appear to have cut with foreign governments. Enormous sums went directly into Bill’s pockets for doing speeches or to the scammy Clinton Foundation and next thing you know, the State Department was doing favors for those shady deep pocketed donors. Clinton Foundation Donors Got Weapons Deals From Hillary Clinton's State Department
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 6. @5:38 Raw naked power: Filegate. The Clintons illegally obtained FBI files on potential political enemies. "... in 1996 when it was discovered that the Clinton White House illegally obtained FBI files on adversaries, and used them to smear them, continues to this day. Strangely, although Mrs. Clinton is the principal defendant, and although there is sworn testimony, obtained during earlier discovery that Mrs. Clinton was the mastermind of this illegal scheme, the Court has never granted Plaintiffs requests to depose her —.... civil lawsuit which seeks to hold her accountable for illegally violating the privacy rights of American citizens she and her husband Bill Clinton viewed as political adversaries during their administration in the 1990s." Hillary Clinton tries to escape from on-going Filegate case
> 
> a. "It was also during this Filegate case that it was learned that President Clinton, on the advice of his top political adviser, James Carville, had illegally released Privacy Act protected information from White House files to smear Kathleen Willey, a woman who was a material witness in the impeachment proceedings, as she was also sexually harassed by the “philanderer in chief” while working for him in the White House."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof Hillary isn't fit to be president
> 
> 
> No one understands better than yours truly – except perhaps Vince Foster and scores of others (including material witnesses) who mysteriously died in and around the Clinton administration during the 1990s – the treachery of Hillary Rodham Clinton. Indeed, I fought her and her husband tooth and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wnd.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 7. @ 6:35 Chinagate. Foreign countries funneled millions into Clinton's campaign. ".... Hillary then masterminded a scheme whereby the Clinton-Gore presidential campaign of 1996 took bribes from communist Chinese banks and their government to bankroll the president’s and the Democratic Party’s re-election efforts ."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof Hillary isn't fit to be president
> 
> 
> No one understands better than yours truly – except perhaps Vince Foster and scores of others (including material witnesses) who mysteriously died in and around the Clinton administration during the 1990s – the treachery of Hillary Rodham Clinton. Indeed, I fought her and her husband tooth and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wnd.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a. "When Bill Clinton took office in 1993, Chinese missiles were greatly limited in terms of their range and accuracy. But as journalist Richard Poe noted in 2003, “Thanks to Bill Clinton, China can now hit any city in the USA, using state-of-the-art, solid-fueled missiles with dead-accurate, computerized guidance systems and multiple warheads.”.... "'We like your president. We want to see him reelected,' former Chinese intelligence chief General Ji Shengde told Chinagate bagman Johnny Chung.
> 
> "Indeed, Chinese intelligence organized a massive covert operation aimed at tilting the 1996 election Clinton’s way.
> 
> "Clinton’s top campaign contributors for 1992 were Chinese agents; his top donors in 1996 were U.S. defense contractors selling missile technology to China.
> 
> "Clinton recieved funding directly from known or suspected Chinese intelligence agents, among them James and Mochtar Riady who own the Indonesian Lippo Group; John Huang; Charlie Trie; Ted Sioeng; Maria Hsia; Wang Jun and others." Discover the Networks | Bill Clinton
> 
> b. "Agents for the Chinese government and military funneled millions into President Clinton’s re-election campaign, the Clinton Legal Defense Fund and the DNC.
> 
> The DOJ reported “A pattern of events suggests a level of knowledge within the White House–including the President’s and First Lady’s offices–concerning the injection of foreign funds into the reelection effort.” Hillary Clinton A Career Criminal Video | LYBIO.NET Discover New Reading Content.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 8. @6:35 ChinaGate Against campaign finance law, China donated to Bill Clinton's campaign so as to influence US policies. Agents for the Chinese government, and the military, funneled millions into Clinton's campaign.
> 
> DoJ: ...knowledge within the President's and First Lady's Offices...concerning the injection of foreign funds in the reelection effort.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 9. @7:10 Using the IRS against political enemies....a Democrat tactic. A senior IRS official admitted that Clinton opponents were singled out for audit....including Bill Clinton's female accusers.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 10. @ 7:45 PardonGate He issued pardons to 450 individuals including cocaine traffickers, terrorists and kidnappers. Several pardons directly benefitted Hillary Clinton, with ties to her NYSenate bid. Marc Rich was actually a fugitive on the run at the time...on the FBI's 10 Most Wanted List....while his wife donated thousands to Hillary Clinton's Senate Campaign, the Clinton Legal Defense Fund and the DNC.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 11. @12:00 As Senator....introduced three minor bills which became law in seven years. That includes naming a post office.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 12. @12:33 Enthusiastically voted for the Iraq War
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 13. @13:10 "....prosecutors revealed Monday that the mastermind of Mayor Vincent C. Gray’s “shadow campaign” also funneled hundreds of thousands of dollars to aid Mrs. Clinton’s bid for the White House.
> 
> Jeffrey E. Thompson’s scheme included diverting more than $608,000 in illicit funds to a New York marketing executive, Troy White, who organized “street teams” to raise Mrs. Clinton’s visibility in urban areas during her Democratic primary battle against Barack Obama.
> 
> .....from February to May 2008, Thompson used two firms to disburse $608,750 in “excessive and unreported contributions to pay for campaign services in coordination with and in support of a federal political candidate for president of the United States and the federal and the candidate’s authorized committee.” That candidate was Mrs. Clinton." Hillary Clinton campaign got illicit funds from D.C. scandal figure
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *14. @ 13:39 " State Department spokeswoman can't name Hillary Clinton's diplomatic achievements ... and neither can Hillary Clinton!*
> *Jen Psaki, the State Department's chief spokesperson, seemed blindsided by a question about Clinton's accomplishments
> 
> A CNN panel erupted into laughter when Psaki's gaffe was shown
> 
> Clinton herself couldn't articulate what she was 'most proud of' during her time as America's top diplomat when asked just weeks ago*
> 
> Read more: State Dept. rep can't name Clinton achievements, & neither can Hillary
> 
> Not one achievement in her 4years collecting a salary from the taxpayers.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 15. @ 14:33 " The State Department misplaced and lost some $6 billion due to the improper filing of contracts during the past six years, mainly during the tenure of former Secretary of State Hilary Clinton, according to a newly released Inspector General report." State Dept. misplaced $6B under Hillary Clinton: IG report
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *16. @ 14:48 " Hillary's State Department Refused to Brand Boko Haram as Terrorists" Hillary's State Department Refused to Brand Boko Haram as Terrorists
> Even though FBI, DoJ and CIA had requested it, so they could pursue group.Result was kidnapping of 300 Nigerian school girls.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 17. @ 14:58 A special investigator for the State Department found that with Hillary in charge, the following investigations were blocked or called off:
> a) Sexual assaults by state dept security officials in Beirut
> b) "Endemic" use of prostitutes by Hillary's security detail
> c.) Drug use by state dept contractors in Baghdad
> d) Solicitation of child male prostitutes by US ambassador in Belgium
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 18. @16:10 Benghazi cover-up
> Hillary testified that she had submitted all documents related to the inquiry. 20 months later....41 new documents were found....including changes to Susan Rice's talking points.
> More documents are being withheld.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> *19. "State Dept. Promises to Release Clinton Emails on Day That Literally Doesn’t Exist" State Dept. Promises to Release Clinton Emails on Day That Literally Doesn’t Exist*
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 20. This, from the Mexican paper...the NYTimes:
> 
> "In April 2012, representatives from Qatar were apparently hoping to get “five minutes” with former President Bill Clinton while in New York to present him with a $1 million check for his foundation as a birthday gift from the previous year.
> 
> 
> 
> While it is unclear whether that meeting ever took place, the offer,mentioned in one of thousands of hacked Clinton campaign emailsreleased by WikiLeaks last week, was an example of the complex ethical issues the Clinton Foundation faced in managing relationships with foreign governments when Hillary Clinton was secretary of state. It also raised questions about whether the foundation had fully followed procedures it had voluntarily agreed to in order to avoid those very issues."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Email About Qatari Offer Shows Thorny Ethical Issues Clinton Foundation Faced (Published 2016)
> 
> 
> The email, released by WikiLeaks, indicated that Qatari representatives hoped to meet with Bill Clinton to present him with $1 million for his foundation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumabass, no one will ever read your fucking stupid copy and paste dumps from BS mills.
> 
> Learn how to make concise points in your own words.
Click to expand...





Dimwits still don't realize that my forcing them to vulgarity indicates that I've won again.


----------



## AntonToo

PoliticalChic said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton lied about a blowjob and *Obama* ran one of the cleanest administrations in modern history with *ZERO indictments*.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you better edit your favorite lie. Oh wait, you’re a leftist. You’ll just continue with that *lie* in spite of the facts! Indicted, pled _guilty_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former FBI Attorney Pleads Guilty in First Case Brought by John Durham
> 
> 
> The FBI attorney who altered an email as part of the process to obtain a secret court warrant ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumbass, we are talking about PRESIDENT'S ADMINISTRATION.
> 
> Some grunt at FBI, who Obama did not appoint or ever had anything to do with made a bo-bo so now you think you've finally got a point on the board?
> 
> Hilariously desperate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't you learned ANYTHING from the last three years, and the exposure of the Deep State???
> 
> 
> For decades the Democrats/Progressives/Liberals have owned the judiciary, hence the lack of justice form all the corrupt Democrats.
> 
> That's a summary of the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently there is no conspiracy too grand for our local crop of rw nutters.
> 
> How else can you nuts deal with the disturbing reality of the Republican swamp?om
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I am correct.....or, you must have some other explanation for this without the appropriate punishments:
> 
> 
> Just a few (25) of the scandals, lies, and criminal activity of Hillary Clinton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Travelgate: After their election, the Clintons fired the White House Travel Office...which had served 7 administrations, and turned it over to their pals. As part of this, they brought bogus corruption charges against the civil servants therein.
> 
> The individuals were cleared on all counts.
> 
> The Independent Council found that Hillary lied when she claimed she wasn't behind the scam. “The overwhelming evidence establishes that she played a role in the decision to fire the employees. … Thus, her statement to the contrary under oath was factually false.”
> 
> 
> a. " Hillary described Travelgate with cool indifference as, “perhaps worthy of a two-or-three-week life span, instead, in a partisan political climate, it became the first manifestation of an obsession for investigation that persisted into the millennium.” But for Billy Dale, it wasn’t a partisan manifestation. It was the termination of a thirty-plus-year career, and a fight for his freedom. If convicted, he faced a maximum of twenty years in prison and up to $500,000 in fines.”
> 
> Read more: http://dailycaller.com/2014/02/17/h...-the-white-house-travel-office/#ixzz43pSzYNB8
> 
> b. For you or I that would mean a perjury charge and criminal record for trying to destroy an innocent American who had served honorably under eight administrations and lying about it. For Hillary it meant a future as the junior New York Senator and then President Barack Obama’s Secretary of State." Ibid.
> 
> 2. @ 0:58 Hillary's pal Vince Foster was involved in several of the Clinton scandals. When he was found dead: was that why Hillary had Foster's files ransacked before investigators could view them?
> 
> *WASHINGTON, July 26— *A Secret Service officer today flatly contradicted the White House account of the night of Vincent W. Foster Jr.'s death, telling the Senate Whitewater panel that he had seen Hillary Rodham Clinton's top aide remove files from Mr. Foster's office. The aide vehemently denied doing it.
> 
> Testifying under oath before the special Senate committee investigating Whitewater, the officer, Henry P. O'Neill, said that on July 20, 1993, several hours after Mr. Foster's body was found in a Virginia park, he saw Mrs. Clinton's chief of staff, Margaret A. Williams, carrying two handfuls of folders from Mr. Foster's office." 2 Conflicting Accounts on Files From White House Aide's Office
> 
> 3. @ 1:47 To see how a President Hillary would 'rule,' take a look at her methods when Bill put her in charge of the earlier attempt at a take-over of healthcare: " *WASHINGTON, Dec. 1— *A Federal district judge said today that he intended to impose sanctions on Clinton Administration officials for their "misconduct" in a court case involving the disclosure of documents from Hillary Rodham Clinton's task force on health care..... "The court understands plaintiffs' frustration with the defendants' misconduct during the course of this litigation, and the court intends to impose sanctions." Misconduct Found on Clinton Health Plan
> 
> The Kremlin would be proud!
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 4. @4:07 Whitewater....15 Clinton pals were convicted of 40 federal crimes.
> 
> 5. @4:35 Cattlegate...."... computerized records of her trades, which the White House obtained from the Chicago Mercantile Exchange, show for the first time how she was able to turn her initial investment into $6,300 overnight. In about 10 months of trading, she made nearly $100,000, relying heavily on advice from her friend James B. Blair, an experienced futures trader.
> 
> The new records also raise the possibility that some of her profits -- as much as $40,000 – came from larger trades ordered by someone else and then shifted to her account,...." http://www.washingtonpost.com/wpsrv/politics/special/whitewater/stories/wwtr940527.htm
> 
> a. "....guided through the risky trades by James Blair, a friend and top lawyer for one of Arkansas' most powerful companies, Tyson Foods Inc." Hillary Clinton Invested $1,000, Netted $100,000 Through Trading | The Seattle Times
> 
> b. "....Tyson was everything shed been taught to despise at Wellesley and Yale, a greedy capitalist who hated labor unions and had no compunction about polluting Mother Earth for financial gain. Yet she allowed Blair, Big Daddys right-hand man, to manage her financial affairs. Second, assuming the speculation in Marshalls Magazine is correct, she was the conduit for a bribe." Democrook: Hillary Clinton
> 
> The odds that Hillary did that honestly have been computed at 1 in 31 trillion. That was small potatoes compared to the deals Bill and Hillary appear to have cut with foreign governments. Enormous sums went directly into Bill’s pockets for doing speeches or to the scammy Clinton Foundation and next thing you know, the State Department was doing favors for those shady deep pocketed donors. Clinton Foundation Donors Got Weapons Deals From Hillary Clinton's State Department
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 6. @5:38 Raw naked power: Filegate. The Clintons illegally obtained FBI files on potential political enemies. "... in 1996 when it was discovered that the Clinton White House illegally obtained FBI files on adversaries, and used them to smear them, continues to this day. Strangely, although Mrs. Clinton is the principal defendant, and although there is sworn testimony, obtained during earlier discovery that Mrs. Clinton was the mastermind of this illegal scheme, the Court has never granted Plaintiffs requests to depose her —.... civil lawsuit which seeks to hold her accountable for illegally violating the privacy rights of American citizens she and her husband Bill Clinton viewed as political adversaries during their administration in the 1990s." Hillary Clinton tries to escape from on-going Filegate case
> 
> a. "It was also during this Filegate case that it was learned that President Clinton, on the advice of his top political adviser, James Carville, had illegally released Privacy Act protected information from White House files to smear Kathleen Willey, a woman who was a material witness in the impeachment proceedings, as she was also sexually harassed by the “philanderer in chief” while working for him in the White House."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof Hillary isn't fit to be president
> 
> 
> No one understands better than yours truly – except perhaps Vince Foster and scores of others (including material witnesses) who mysteriously died in and around the Clinton administration during the 1990s – the treachery of Hillary Rodham Clinton. Indeed, I fought her and her husband tooth and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wnd.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 7. @ 6:35 Chinagate. Foreign countries funneled millions into Clinton's campaign. ".... Hillary then masterminded a scheme whereby the Clinton-Gore presidential campaign of 1996 took bribes from communist Chinese banks and their government to bankroll the president’s and the Democratic Party’s re-election efforts ."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof Hillary isn't fit to be president
> 
> 
> No one understands better than yours truly – except perhaps Vince Foster and scores of others (including material witnesses) who mysteriously died in and around the Clinton administration during the 1990s – the treachery of Hillary Rodham Clinton. Indeed, I fought her and her husband tooth and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wnd.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a. "When Bill Clinton took office in 1993, Chinese missiles were greatly limited in terms of their range and accuracy. But as journalist Richard Poe noted in 2003, “Thanks to Bill Clinton, China can now hit any city in the USA, using state-of-the-art, solid-fueled missiles with dead-accurate, computerized guidance systems and multiple warheads.”.... "'We like your president. We want to see him reelected,' former Chinese intelligence chief General Ji Shengde told Chinagate bagman Johnny Chung.
> 
> "Indeed, Chinese intelligence organized a massive covert operation aimed at tilting the 1996 election Clinton’s way.
> 
> "Clinton’s top campaign contributors for 1992 were Chinese agents; his top donors in 1996 were U.S. defense contractors selling missile technology to China.
> 
> "Clinton recieved funding directly from known or suspected Chinese intelligence agents, among them James and Mochtar Riady who own the Indonesian Lippo Group; John Huang; Charlie Trie; Ted Sioeng; Maria Hsia; Wang Jun and others." Discover the Networks | Bill Clinton
> 
> b. "Agents for the Chinese government and military funneled millions into President Clinton’s re-election campaign, the Clinton Legal Defense Fund and the DNC.
> 
> The DOJ reported “A pattern of events suggests a level of knowledge within the White House–including the President’s and First Lady’s offices–concerning the injection of foreign funds into the reelection effort.” Hillary Clinton A Career Criminal Video | LYBIO.NET Discover New Reading Content.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 8. @6:35 ChinaGate Against campaign finance law, China donated to Bill Clinton's campaign so as to influence US policies. Agents for the Chinese government, and the military, funneled millions into Clinton's campaign.
> 
> DoJ: ...knowledge within the President's and First Lady's Offices...concerning the injection of foreign funds in the reelection effort.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 9. @7:10 Using the IRS against political enemies....a Democrat tactic. A senior IRS official admitted that Clinton opponents were singled out for audit....including Bill Clinton's female accusers.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 10. @ 7:45 PardonGate He issued pardons to 450 individuals including cocaine traffickers, terrorists and kidnappers. Several pardons directly benefitted Hillary Clinton, with ties to her NYSenate bid. Marc Rich was actually a fugitive on the run at the time...on the FBI's 10 Most Wanted List....while his wife donated thousands to Hillary Clinton's Senate Campaign, the Clinton Legal Defense Fund and the DNC.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 11. @12:00 As Senator....introduced three minor bills which became law in seven years. That includes naming a post office.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 12. @12:33 Enthusiastically voted for the Iraq War
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 13. @13:10 "....prosecutors revealed Monday that the mastermind of Mayor Vincent C. Gray’s “shadow campaign” also funneled hundreds of thousands of dollars to aid Mrs. Clinton’s bid for the White House.
> 
> Jeffrey E. Thompson’s scheme included diverting more than $608,000 in illicit funds to a New York marketing executive, Troy White, who organized “street teams” to raise Mrs. Clinton’s visibility in urban areas during her Democratic primary battle against Barack Obama.
> 
> .....from February to May 2008, Thompson used two firms to disburse $608,750 in “excessive and unreported contributions to pay for campaign services in coordination with and in support of a federal political candidate for president of the United States and the federal and the candidate’s authorized committee.” That candidate was Mrs. Clinton." Hillary Clinton campaign got illicit funds from D.C. scandal figure
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *14. @ 13:39 " State Department spokeswoman can't name Hillary Clinton's diplomatic achievements ... and neither can Hillary Clinton!*
> *Jen Psaki, the State Department's chief spokesperson, seemed blindsided by a question about Clinton's accomplishments
> 
> A CNN panel erupted into laughter when Psaki's gaffe was shown
> 
> Clinton herself couldn't articulate what she was 'most proud of' during her time as America's top diplomat when asked just weeks ago*
> 
> Read more: State Dept. rep can't name Clinton achievements, & neither can Hillary
> 
> Not one achievement in her 4years collecting a salary from the taxpayers.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 15. @ 14:33 " The State Department misplaced and lost some $6 billion due to the improper filing of contracts during the past six years, mainly during the tenure of former Secretary of State Hilary Clinton, according to a newly released Inspector General report." State Dept. misplaced $6B under Hillary Clinton: IG report
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *16. @ 14:48 " Hillary's State Department Refused to Brand Boko Haram as Terrorists" Hillary's State Department Refused to Brand Boko Haram as Terrorists
> Even though FBI, DoJ and CIA had requested it, so they could pursue group.Result was kidnapping of 300 Nigerian school girls.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 17. @ 14:58 A special investigator for the State Department found that with Hillary in charge, the following investigations were blocked or called off:
> a) Sexual assaults by state dept security officials in Beirut
> b) "Endemic" use of prostitutes by Hillary's security detail
> c.) Drug use by state dept contractors in Baghdad
> d) Solicitation of child male prostitutes by US ambassador in Belgium
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 18. @16:10 Benghazi cover-up
> Hillary testified that she had submitted all documents related to the inquiry. 20 months later....41 new documents were found....including changes to Susan Rice's talking points.
> More documents are being withheld.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> *19. "State Dept. Promises to Release Clinton Emails on Day That Literally Doesn’t Exist" State Dept. Promises to Release Clinton Emails on Day That Literally Doesn’t Exist*
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 20. This, from the Mexican paper...the NYTimes:
> 
> "In April 2012, representatives from Qatar were apparently hoping to get “five minutes” with former President Bill Clinton while in New York to present him with a $1 million check for his foundation as a birthday gift from the previous year.
> 
> 
> 
> While it is unclear whether that meeting ever took place, the offer,mentioned in one of thousands of hacked Clinton campaign emailsreleased by WikiLeaks last week, was an example of the complex ethical issues the Clinton Foundation faced in managing relationships with foreign governments when Hillary Clinton was secretary of state. It also raised questions about whether the foundation had fully followed procedures it had voluntarily agreed to in order to avoid those very issues."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Email About Qatari Offer Shows Thorny Ethical Issues Clinton Foundation Faced (Published 2016)
> 
> 
> The email, released by WikiLeaks, indicated that Qatari representatives hoped to meet with Bill Clinton to present him with $1 million for his foundation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumabass, no one will ever read your fucking stupid copy and paste dumps from BS mills.
> 
> Learn how to make concise points in your own words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dimwits still don't realize that my forcing them to vulgarity indicates that I've won again.
Click to expand...


Yep, you are a winner alright


----------



## P@triot

antontoo said:


> Dumabass, no one will ever read your stupid copy and paste dumps from BS mills.


Hahahahahaha! Spoken like a true Dumbocrat who prefers ignorance over enlightenment.

I read the entire thing and loved every minute of it as it is detailed, factual, informative, and enlightening. All the reasons you're looking to avoid it.


----------



## P@triot

antontoo said:


> Some mid level grunt at FBI, who Obama did not appoint or ever had anything to do with made a *boo-boo in forwarding an email*, so now you think you've finally got a point on the board?


Bwahahahaha! When they even plead guilty, you _still_ deny it all. Tell me something snowflake, how does one insert something into an email that wasn't there before "accidentally".

It wasn't a "boo-boo". It was more of the corrupt shit the Obama Administration is now forever known for.


----------



## AntonToo

P@triot said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some mid level grunt at FBI, who Obama did not appoint or ever had anything to do with made a *boo-boo in forwarding an email*, so now you think you've finally got a point on the board?
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahahaha! When they even plead guilty, you _still_ deny it all. Tell me something snowflake, how does one insert something into an email that wasn't there before "accidentally".
> 
> It wasn't a "boo-boo". It was more of the corrupt shit the Obama Administration is now forever known for.
Click to expand...


BTW laughing idiot, the email in question was from the middle of 2017...do you know who’s administration that is?


----------



## ChemEngineer

*political chic:  

Dimwits still don't realize that my forcing them to vulgarity indicates that I've won again.*


I will add these 25 points to Hateful Hillary

Mucho Garcia in my fluent Spanishness


----------



## P@triot

Barack Obama oversaw the most corrupt administration in US _history_.








						Rep. Jim Jordan 'Hopeful' Durham Report Comes 'Real Soon'
					

Rep. Jim Jordan (R-Ohio), the ranking member of the House Judiciary Committee, expects U.S. Attorney John Durham to release ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> Barack Obama oversaw the most corrupt administration in US _history_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Jim Jordan 'Hopeful' Durham Report Comes 'Real Soon'
> 
> 
> Rep. Jim Jordan (R-Ohio), the ranking member of the House Judiciary Committee, expects U.S. Attorney John Durham to release ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com


LOL

Poor. butt-hurt Buttplug. You mean twice elected Barack Obama who had nobody around him indicted?

Or do you mean one-term Impeached Trump who had 8 people around him indicted and/or convicted...


Steve Bannon
Roger Stone 
Paul Manafort 
Michael Cohen
Michael Flynn
Rick Gates
George Nader
George Papadopoulos

But you idiotically lie to yourself and project Impeached Trump's loser term with Obama's.


----------



## ChemEngineer

P@triot said:


> Barack Obama oversaw the most corrupt administration in US _history_.








						BarackObamaisms
					






					BarackObamaisms.blogspot.com


----------



## Oddball




----------



## P@triot

Obamacare has been an absolute disaster. We knew it would be. Every conservative on the planet warned about it.


----------



## P@triot

Barack Obama oversaw the most corrupt administration in US _history_.








						US Taxpayer Money Went to Al-Qaeda Affiliate During Obama Administration: Senate Reports
					

At least $150,000 US taxpayer’s money went to an Islamic organization with ties to terrorism through a humanitarian organization from 2014 to 2015, a large amount of which was approved by the then-Obama administration after learning the Islamic organization was a sanctioned entity, senate report...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## Captain Caveman

Obama started his presidency on top of a mountain. He left from the bottom of a valley.

He spoke fine words, delivered nothing, created a wider race divide and gullible lefties believed and worship him


----------



## P@triot

The Obama Administration was the most corrupt in US _history_...








						FBI Lawyer Who Forged Email in Carter Page FISA Process Sentenced to Probation
					

A federal judge on Jan. 29 sentenced former FBI attorney Kevin Clinesmith to 12 months of probation for ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## dudmuck

P@triot said:


> The Obama Administration was the most corrupt in US _history_...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI Lawyer Who Forged Email in Carter Page FISA Process Sentenced to Probation
> 
> 
> A federal judge on Jan. 29 sentenced former FBI attorney Kevin Clinesmith to 12 months of probation for ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com


Judge Boasberg noted that a Justice Department inspector general investigation failed to establish that political considerations played a role in Clinesmith's actions or numerous other errors and omissions that impacted filings with the Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Court. 

 What dude did _was_ wrong. He admits it. His lawyers admit it. But his reasoning was basically just taking a shortcut.

for the entire Durham probe, Clinesmith was the _only_ person charged. And while the work was sloppy and had some errors here and there, they all seemed to be the day to day human kind that anyone could make. What they could _not_ find was evidence of political agendas or intentional malicious behavior. 

thats the best you got?


----------



## Faun

Captain Caveman said:


> Obama started his presidency on top of a mountain. He left from the bottom of a valley.
> 
> He spoke fine words, delivered nothing, created a wider race divide and gullible lefties believed and worship him


LOL

Obama started with 7.8% unemployment. Left with 4.7% unemployment. 

Trump started with 4.7% unemployment. Left with 6.7% unemployment.


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> The Obama Administration was the most corrupt in US _history_...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI Lawyer Who Forged Email in Carter Page FISA Process Sentenced to Probation
> 
> 
> A federal judge on Jan. 29 sentenced former FBI attorney Kevin Clinesmith to 12 months of probation for ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com


LOLOLOL 

That's the first conviction you found. And it's not even anyone associated with Obama.

Whereas Twice Impeached Trump had these. Many of whom he pardoned.


Steve Bannon
Roger Stone
Paul Manafort
Michael Cohen
Michael Flynn
Rick Gates
George Nader
George Papadopoulos
Igor Fruman
Lev Parnas


----------



## Captain Caveman

Faun said:


> Captain Caveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama started his presidency on top of a mountain. He left from the bottom of a valley.
> 
> He spoke fine words, delivered nothing, created a wider race divide and gullible lefties believed and worship him
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Obama started with 7.8% unemployment. Left with 4.7% unemployment.
> 
> Trump started with 4.7% unemployment. Left with 6.7% unemployment.
Click to expand...

Who mentioned employment?









						Barack Obama legacy: Did he improve US race relations?
					

Barack Obama sealed his racial legacy the moment he sealed victory in the 2008 election.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Faun

dudmuck said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Obama Administration was the most corrupt in US _history_...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI Lawyer Who Forged Email in Carter Page FISA Process Sentenced to Probation
> 
> 
> A federal judge on Jan. 29 sentenced former FBI attorney Kevin Clinesmith to 12 months of probation for ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judge Boasberg noted that a Justice Department inspector general investigation failed to establish that political considerations played a role in Clinesmith's actions or numerous other errors and omissions that impacted filings with the Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Court.
> 
> What dude did _was_ wrong. He admits it. His lawyers admit it. But his reasoning was basically just taking a shortcut.
> 
> for the entire Durham probe, Clinesmith was the _only_ person charged. And while the work was sloppy and had some errors here and there, they all seemed to be the day to day human kind that anyone could make. What they could _not_ find was evidence of political agendas or intentional malicious behavior.
> 
> thats the best you got?
Click to expand...

Not only is that the best they've got. That's ALL they've got.

They also have dementia, as evidenced by their insane claim that the Obama administration was the most corrupt in history.

There was not one single conviction of anyone within the Obama administration. Compare that to Nixon's administration, Reagan's administration & Trump's administration. 

This thread is testament to how deranged righties are.


----------



## Faun

Captain Caveman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Caveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama started his presidency on top of a mountain. He left from the bottom of a valley.
> 
> He spoke fine words, delivered nothing, created a wider race divide and gullible lefties believed and worship him
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Obama started with 7.8% unemployment. Left with 4.7% unemployment.
> 
> Trump started with 4.7% unemployment. Left with 6.7% unemployment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who mentioned employment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obama legacy: Did he improve US race relations?
> 
> 
> Barack Obama sealed his racial legacy the moment he sealed victory in the 2008 election.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com
Click to expand...

You said Obama didn't deliver. He did. Employment was just one way he did. Stock market was another. Real estate markets were another. Health insurance was another. America's standing in the world was another. Slowing Iran's nuclear ambitions was another.

The one who didn't deliver was Twice impeached Trump; who failed so badly, he handed Democrats the White House, Senate and House after only 4 years.


----------



## ChemEngineer

P@triot said:


> The Obama Administration was the most corrupt in US _history_...



FBI Lawyer Who Forged Email in Carter Page FISA Process Sentenced to Probation | CLG News (legitgov.org) 






						BarackObamaisms
					






					BarackObamaisms.blogspot.com
				




Pages and pages of his incompetence, hatred for America, lies and squandering taxpayer billions.  Only a small sample.


----------



## P@triot

dudmuck said:


> What dude did _was_ wrong. He admits it. His lawyers admit it. But his reasoning was basically just taking a shortcut.


Well duh. When one is abusing power to engage in a criminal act, one must "take a shortcut".


----------



## otto105

ChemEngineer said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Obama Administration was the most corrupt in US _history_...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI Lawyer Who Forged Email in Carter Page FISA Process Sentenced to Probation | CLG News (legitgov.org)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BarackObamaisms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BarackObamaisms.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pages and pages of his incompetence, hatred for America, lies and squandering taxpayer billions.  Only a small sample.
Click to expand...

Yeah, it’s so small you can’t see it.


----------

